#lubuntu 2011-05-23
<Ahmuck> silverarrow: ?
<Ahmuck> silverarrow: have u tried decss?
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> I fixed it
<silverarrow> somehow the video output method got messed up
<silverarrow> a setting in vlc
<poltak> Mate, off-topic conversion. First warning
<poltak> Conversation* damn, it's too early.
<Ahmuck> poltak, cussing, not allowed, first warning
<silverarrow> how does a network password sniffer work?
<silverarrow> #ubuntu
<Onions> I am downloading the new version of ubuntu
<Onions> lubuntu*
<Onions> can the monitor save the settings now?, i tried lxde in mint, and i had to manually set the resolution everytime
<jmarsden> Onions: Try it and see; if X recognizes the resolution you want, the LXDE utilities should let you set it and keep it.
<Onions> how long was it released? I just realized yesterday
<jmarsden> he went away??
<zen_monkey> nights, i've managed to install lubuntu on my pc
<zen_monkey> and after first boot only thing i get is an error after starting bluetooth (wich machine does not have...)
<zen_monkey> codec_read: codec 0 is not valid
<zen_monkey> what may it mean?
<bioterror> press ctrl + alt +f1
<bioterror> you should see login
<zen_monkey> bioterror, indeed but i want X to work :o
<bioterror> then you should log in and look into /var/log/
<bioterror> there's Xorg.0.log
<zen_monkey> i've found the error on some places refering to something with alsa
<bioterror> X11 has nothing to do with alsa
<zen_monkey> anyway thanks for the clue... i'll come back tomorrow
<zen_monkey> codec_read codec 0 is not valid 0x107e5370
<zen_monkey> that's the exact text at boot, appears 4 times then it halts
<michael_> I can't get gnome-do to start can anyone help please?
<michael_> I just did a fresh install of lubuntu on my computer
<bioterror> lubuntu and gnome...
<michael_> well, i just like gnome-do
<michael_> it works in peppermint which also runs lxde
<bioterror> what does gnome-do then do?
<michael_> it's an application launcher
<poltak> Try synapse
<poltak> There is a ppa, I'm pretty sure
<poltak> much lighter, looks nicer, and same functionality
<michael_> Nice
<michael_> downloading right now
<poltak> It's even got a default theme to make it look just like gnome-do if you are used to it
<michael_> hmm pretty nice
<michael_> thanks
<michael_> i think i'll just use this now
<michael_> you dont happen to know anything about a gtx 260 causing problems in lubuntu do you?
<michael_> whenever i update the graphics card driver, the resolution makes text way too small for me to read
<poltak> try different driver
<michael_> I've tried going to system tools->additional drivers and also tried downloading the driver from synaptic, both have caused the same problem
<michael_> so i had to reinstall and now i'm just not using any driver for the graphics card
<michael_> i also went on the nvidia site and tried downloading the driver directly from the site, but it is a .run file and it doesn't seem to do anything when I execute it
<michael_> I just right clicked and checked the execute box and tried to run it
<poltak> hmm, have you gone to the ubuntu forums? They are very helpfull generally
<poltak> I really do not know how to help you here, I'm sorry. I'm sure someone else here would though
<michael_> it's cool
<michael_> thanks
<michael_> i did notice that i didn't have that problem in xfce though
<poltak> Just reinstall Windows 7. It's generally pretty good out-of-the-box support for drivers
<michael_> haha I actually tried to install that on one of my partitions today
<michael_> unfortunately it seems like windows 7 would need to be the first os installed on a paricular hd
<michael_> for it to boot
<michael_> in any case it came up with an error messege when i tried to install it
<Luffy> Hello, can someone tell me how to add this channel to XChat?
<bioterror> do you mean autojoin
<bioterror> or what
<bioterror> /server chat.freenode.net
<bioterror> /join #lubuntu
<Luffy> I'm new to XChat. This is what I see.
<Luffy> How to add this channel to Xchat list?
<bioterror> http://xchat.org/faq/#q23
<Luffy> It says  Looking up newserver * Unknown host. Maybe you misspelled it?
<Luffy> When I add the link above to Xchat list?
<bioterror> bigger boys told me not the give advices that requires terminal, so I'm not familiar with XChat and I cannot help with that
<bioterror> maybe we have here someone who is graphical irc client specialist
<bioterror> ircII EPIC4 and 5 I know like my own pockets, I also know something about irssi and I'm current using weechat
<Luffy> Because XChat came with Lubuntu. So I just use it.
<Luffy> Is weechat still in beta?
<bioterror> not that I know
<bioterror> I'm using dev tree
<Luffy> Are u using it on Lubuntu?
<bioterror> I hardly irc locally
<szczur> Luffy, click on XChat > Network List
<szczur> then you will get a window that looks like the on on the left on this image http://szczur.ath.cx/sshots/xchat/2.png
<szczur> select freenode and click Edit
<szczur> then set Autoconnect on startup and choose the channels you want to autojoin wrting it in comma separated list. For example #lubuntu,#lubuntu-offtopic
<Luffy> @<szczur> are you talking to me?
<meetingology> Luffy: Error: "<szczur>" is not a valid command.
<szczur> yes :)
<Luffy> Are u using XChat?
<szczur> take a look at http://szczur.ath.cx/sshots/xchat/2.png
<szczur> yes
<Luffy> I got it to work on XChat.
<Luffy> I didn't use Network Freenode. I use Ubuntu. In Favorite Channel. I put Lubuntu. So I'm here.
<szczur> :)
<Luffy> Can you tell me why both Freenode and Ubuntu has the 8001 at the end?
<szczur> this is the port nomber that client communicate through with server
<szczur> like 80 for http server, 22 for ssh etc.
<Luffy> some network don't have the number at the end?
<szczur> then they conect by default port which is 6667
<Luffy> Last question, If I want to manual add the netword to the XChat. How do I know the port?
<szczur> You can got the info from server webpage (if there's one) or something like this. most of the servers listen on 6667
<Luffy> If it use 6667, I don't need to add the number at the end, right?
<szczur> that's true i think :)
<poltak> You will, sorry Luffy
<szczur> for example FDF.net don't have nombers at the end and after connecting to it you can read "Connecting to irc.fdfnet.net (207.145.6.5) port 6667..."
<poltak> Yes, that is correct. Put the numbers there
<szczur> poltak, you don't have to put numbers if the server communicate on 6667
<Luffy> So if I want to add FDF.net to my XChat, I put irc.fdfnet.net   in the server for New Network?
<szczur> you click on Add then you choose new name for the network. For example FDF
<poltak> szczur: please get yourself educated before claiming something as fact
<szczur> poltak, /conect irc.fdfnet.net
<szczur> /connect
<szczur> you don't have to specify port
<szczur> by default it willl fallback to 6667
<Luffy> szczur is right. I just tried it.
<Luffy> No need to put 6667 at the end.
<poltak> szczur: get over yourself
<szczur> Luffy, then you will see the newserver/6667 on the top of edit window. Click this line once and put server address there
<Luffy> The XChat is kinda confusing.
<Luffy> At first, I thought the Networks is support to put the irc.fdfnet.net. After that I figured it just the name. have to click on Edit to put  real Network
<szczur> Network list contants only "profiles"
<szczur> each network can have different configurations
<Luffy> Yes. now I know. First time use
<Luffy> IF someone ask me how to add new server to XChat, I will tell them.
<Luffy> Are you using Chromium?
<szczur> nope, i didn't like it from the start and nothing changed since then :)
<szczur> Firefox FTW :>
<Luffy> Yup. I'm trying to figure out how to install Flash on Chromium.
<Luffy> Don't know why it came with Lubuntu?
<szczur> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<szczur> and then sudo cp /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins/
<szczur> but first try without this cp command
<Luffy> No cp?
<szczur> tfirst try without it
<szczur> if it won't work do the cp line
<Luffy> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<Luffy>   ndiswrapper-common libdmraid1.0.0.rc16 archdetect-deb python-pyicu
<Luffy> Should I remove it?
<szczur> sudo apt-get autoremove < this command will get rid of them
<Luffy> Question, from now on if it says No longer required. I can remove it, right?
<Luffy> It works.
<Luffy> Thank you.
<szczur> cool :)
<Luffy> I have to use the cp.
<Luffy> What is cp for?
<szczur> this is the copy comman
<szczur> d
<ogex> hello, howto restore evolution mail backup to sylpheed ?
<head_victim> ogex: mail, contacts or both? Or other filters?
<ogex> both
<ogex> but mail more important
<head_victim> Apparently evolution just uses mbox which you can just open in sylpheed
<ogex> head_victim, i only have evolution backup (tar.gz)
<ogex> so ?
<head_victim> So what they're saying is you can select all the mail items in evolution then right click and "save as" and it should save the files to an mbox format which you can just import into slypheed
<head_victim> http://www.stchman.com/export_evolution.html is where I was getting the information
<MrChrisDruif> Does anybody know the ActionName for ToggleMaximized for Windows?
<ogex> ah, evolution to much bug
<ogex> i only have tar.gz file, now i cant restore to evolution on other PC
<MrChrisDruif> Does anybody know how to add a desktop row in OpenBox?
<szczur> MrChrisDruif, the one where you see all desktops and switch, add or remove them?
<szczur> try this <menu id="client-list-menu"/>
<MrChrisDruif> In lubuntu-rc.xml ?
<szczur> in menu.xml
<szczur> arrgeez, my bad, i'm using pure openbox without lxpanel and etc
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<szczur> did you mean somethign like this? > http://szczur.ath.cx/menu.png
<bioterror> pure openbox <3
<MrChrisDruif> I'm trying to add a desktop row, so like now I've got 3 desktops in 1 row, but know I want 6 desktops in 2 rows (so total of 6 desktops)
<szczur> aaah :P
<szczur> now i understand
<bioterror> no rows
<bioterror> only one line in lxpanel?
<MrChrisDruif> Yup
<MrChrisDruif> But whether lxpanel shows 2 rows or just one I don't care, as long as I can get to all those desktops
<bioterror> just add them :D
<bioterror> in preferences or what was it
<bioterror> was it openboxconfigurator
<bioterror> it will tweak your lubuntu-rc.xml
<MrChrisDruif> It only lets me add more desktops...has no option for more rows
<bioterror> and I said you cant get more rows
<MrChrisDruif> bioterror; Why are there options to go up or down to an other desktop?
<MrChrisDruif> Default short is C-Up and C-Down
<szczur> MrChrisDruif, http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:FAQ#How_do_I_put_my_desktops_into_a_grid_layout_instead_of_a_single_row.3F
<szczur> so it depends on pager/panel
<szczur> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxpanel/+bug/572298
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 572298 in lxpanel (Ubuntu) "LXDE Desktop Pager not capable of multiple rows" [Undecided,Opinion]
<MrChrisDruif> So I'd need to change my pager in order to get it working?
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> try FVWM2, it has many rows ;)
<MrChrisDruif> I what language is lxpanel written?
<bioterror> most of the LX-stuff is writtein in C++, if I remember right
<rajatanpacelana> Masih gw...
<jgratero> General question... How do I lock screen in Lubuntu?
<jgratero> tried ctrl+alt+l like in ubuntu, but nothing
<poltak> ctrl+alt+f1
<jgratero> thanks
<MrChrisDruif> poltak; that doesn't lock it
<MrChrisDruif> You go to tty1 then
<szczur> jgratero, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ#I%20want%20to%20bind%20key%20to%20lock%20my%20screen,%20how%20do%20I%20do%20it?
<MrChrisDruif> You have to add it in your lubuntu-rc.xml
<jgratero> thanks
<poltak> try it yourself, hero. It says enter username etc
<poltak> wait, what's tty1?
<szczur> uhm, because it goes to the virtual terminal?
<MrChrisDruif> poltak; That isn't the same as locking ;)
<MrChrisDruif> BRB
<poltak> argh it is locking, whatever
<poltak> it does the same thing
<szczur> nope, because you can press Ctrl+Alt+F7 and you have your screen back
<szczur> without entering any password
<poltak> Yeah, well I'm pretty sure everyone else at school is not going to realise how to do that, are they?
<poltak> So in effect (note I said in effect), it is the SAME as locking
<poltak> *rolls eyes*
<szczur> but still it's not locking the screen
<szczur> What if you have many linux users in home? And they do know how to change terminals?
<poltak> okay, in THAT case then you are correct
<poltak> in 99% of other cases I AM correct
<jgratero> I think szczur suggestion is what I'm looking for
<poltak> jgratero: heh, whatever
<jgratero> but thanks to all!
<poltak> jgratero: if you don't want to be a brainless nincumpoop, just try what I said first
<poltak> just try it and maybe make up your OWN mind on this issue
<poltak> if it doesn't work for you, fine. sobeit
<jgratero> I'll do that
<Onionhead> hi
<Onionhead> i am trying to install lubuntu and i am having some problems
<KM0201> and those problems are...?
<Onionhead> well, i downloaded the cd from the torrent
<Onionhead> i cheked the md5, and everithing went fine
<Onionhead> i put the disk in the computer, but i cant start the live mode
<Onionhead> it just stop at the command line
<KM0201> Onionhead: whnen it drops to console, does it say something like "busybox"
<Onionhead> if i choose to install, instead of booting the live sesion
<Onionhead> it crashes halfway through
<Onionhead> nope, it only says desktop$desktop:
<Onionhead> or something similar
<KM0201> but above the prompt, there's nothin that says "busybox"?
<Onionhead> I havent noticed, right now i have burned the cd a second time
<Onionhead> i am in the install menu
<KM0201> ok...
<KM0201> well, couple things...
<Onionhead> ok
<KM0201> 1.  burn the ISO SLOW... i know the md5 checks out fine, etc.. but believe it or not, this can have an effect on the quality of burn... I never burn mine above 4x.
<KM0201> second..
<bioterror> KM0201, you seem to have lots of time
<KM0201> if it continues to be a problem, download the "Alternate Install CD"... it's a totally text based installer
<KM0201> bioterror: ? what do you mean by that
<bioterror> 4x takes so long
<bioterror> 15mins
<Onionhead> I have 512 ram, i guess the graphical installer should work
<KM0201> doesn't take long... 5-6min.
<Onionhead> right?
<KM0201> Onionhead: *should* and *does* are obviously very different
<Onionhead> :P
<Onionhead> ok, lets see how it goes this round
<Onionhead> it says that the installer has failed
<KM0201> ..
<Onionhead> i will try to start the live session again
<KM0201> Onionhead: have you ahd other versions of linux on this machine before, or is windows currently on it?
<Onionhead> it used to have ubuntu 10.04
<Onionhead> i formated the disk with parted magic
<KM0201> ok
<Onionhead> cause i thought that was causing the problem
<KM0201> not really sure why that would be.. but.. ok
<Onionhead> (the installer crashes, when it is trying to format the hd)
<Onionhead> (so, i though it could have been a bug in gparted)
<KM0201> Onionhead: also, assuming it has a wired connection that is recognized, you might wanna try the "Minimal" install...    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall
<Onionhead> i am at the command prompt, it doesnt says bussy bux
<Onionhead> ok, give me a sec
<KM0201> ok.. thast fine.
<Onionhead> it says that it is starting ntp, and blue tooth
<Onionhead> and then it says something about sudo
<Onionhead> and thats all}
<bioterror> install mini.iso
<bioterror> and manually lubuntu-desktop
<KM0201> yeah, i'd use the mini iso as well.
<Onionhead> ok, i will give it a try
<bioterror> !mini | Onionhead
<ubot5> Onionhead: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<bioterror> we can then wonder your xorg.0.log
<Onionhead> the problem is that my internet connection is not the greatest
<bioterror> if you have no quota for the used bw, we have time
<KM0201> no kidding, i burn cd's at 4x, i havec all day
<Onionhead> and which burner do you recomend?
<bioterror> im heading to my kids day clubs spring party or something :D
<KM0201> Onionhead: you could also try the alternate install cd... it would probably work as well...
<bioterror> they are all the same at the end
<Onionhead> I only have a desktop (the one i am trying to fix) and a netbook
<KM0201> yeah,
<Onionhead> i am usin my mothers computer (with vista) to burn the cds
<KM0201> i see
<Onionhead> with img burn
<bioterror> most of them just have different layout, same libs beneath
<Onionhead> i will download the alt cd, and will let you know when it is ready
<Onionhead> thanks
<KM0201> ok, gl
<bioterror> its small
<KM0201> well, the alternate cd, is the same as the normal cd.
<bioterror> hmmm
<Onionhead> this is the first time i have been having problems with a linux install (so far i have only used graphical installers)
<bioterror> we all have our first times
<KM0201> Onionhead: if you're experienced w/ graphical installers, the alt cd/minimal iso, will probably not be that difficult for you
<bioterror> actually with mini you get easily the latest packages :D
<KM0201> true..
<KM0201> but it takes longer..
<Onionhead> is it similar to debian netinstall?
<KM0201> Onionhead: very.
<bioterror> yes
<KM0201> only thing is, i don't recall it giving you a choice in what to download.. it just downloads everything for Ubuntu
<Onionhead> ok, this is weird
<bioterror> just the core
<Onionhead> i have just booted a mint live cd, with lxde
<Onionhead> and it says that i only have 256 ram, but i actually have 512
<Onionhead> (and where can i get the minimal cd?)
<KM0201> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall
<KM0201> follow the instructions to add Lxde
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop --no-install-recommends
<KM0201> whast the "no-install-recommends" mean?.. the codecs, etc+
<Onionhead> ok
<KM0201> if so, i'd leave that off, but thats me.
<Onionhead> I am already downloading
<bioterror> its stuff that apt-get recommends
<Onionhead> do you think that the ram may be the problem?
<bioterror> no
<bioterror> if ram is problem, usually computer does not boot
<Onionhead> but the live cd should detect the 512, right?
<KM0201> yup
<Onionhead> ah, ok
<Onionhead> yesterday i was having some problems with my video card, so i disarmed the computer, maybe I did something and that is why it is only detecting half of it
<phillw> the --no-install-recommends prevents uneeded packages being installed.
<KM0201> ic
<Onionhead> just 20 more seconds
<Onionhead> thanks in advance
<Onionhead> :D
<Onionhead> done, i dont have any cds at home, i will go the supermarke, give me a sec
<bioterror> atleast he buys cd-rs
<bioterror> i remember that one guy who refused to buy them
<Onionhead> haha, i cant boot from a flash drive, so...
<Onionhead> give me a sec i am going to burn the cd
<KM0201> bioterror: thats kinda silly, but... i guess.
<Onionhead> ok, i am at the command prompt now
<KM0201> just hit enter
<KM0201> then after that, seelect command line install, and follow along.
<Onionhead> ok
<Onionhead> ok, it is downloading some tuff
<Onionhead> i just chose the keyboard and my nationality
<KM0201> yeah...
<Onionhead> btw, what is the difference between apt-get upgrade and dist-upgrade?
<KM0201> apt-get upgrade, runs system upgrades...
<KM0201> dist-upgrade, will upgrade a distribution (if you've set up your sources properly).
<KM0201> in otherwords, upgrade, will giv eyou all the "Natty" upgrades.
<KM0201> dist-upgrade, i fyou set up your sources(and it was available) would upgrade you to 11.10
<Onionhead> ic
<Onionhead> so, with ubuntu based stuff it is better to use upgrade
<KM0201> it depends on what you're doing
<Onionhead> well, for regular updates
<KM0201> if you don't change your source list, dist-upgrade isn't going to do anything
<KM0201> it'll just go through and say "no updates"
<Onionhead> ok
<Onionhead> i am at the partition part
<KM0201> ok.
<KM0201> do you set up your partitions some specific way, or do you jsut "use whole disk" or whatever it says
<Onionhead> i made three partitions with parted magic
<Onionhead> one for / one for swap and one for /home
<KM0201> ok.
<Onionhead> should i choose manual then?
<KM0201> probably, that can be problematic "precreating" your partitions like that... /swap and /home are probably ok, but i would delete and recreate /
<WiZ> you can just choose manual and ask it to format the partitions
<WiZ> should work okay
<KM0201> they're formatted anyway, he formatted the whole disk.
<KM0201> i see what you're saying though
<KM0201> that should work also.
<WiZ> yes but it doesn't hurt and usually works :P
<KM0201> it "almost always" works.. :)
<Onionhead> ok, done :P
<Onionhead> i chose manual and selected the mounting points
<WiZ> the only time manual doesnt work is when the choices are wrong lol
<WiZ> cool
<KM0201> ok
<WiZ> that should work fine
<Onionhead> now it is dowloading some other stuff
<Onionhead> thanks
<WiZ> mnt points /, /home and swap
<Onionhead> yeah
<KM0201> i've never used the minimal cd, just the live cd's and alt. cds
<KM0201> on the minimal cd, will it automaticallky install Gnome? or will it just install a command line OS, and then he can install lubuntu?
<WiZ> any specific reason to use minimal?
<KM0201> WiZ: live cd won't boot properly
<WiZ> just command line
<KM0201> oh ok, thats good, so you don't end up w/ a ton of crap
<Onionhead> WiZ, the live cd was not working for me
<WiZ> won't boot? - how much RAM?
<Onionhead> 512
<Onionhead> WiZ, it used to have ubuntu 10.04
<KM0201> phillw: what exactly are those "unneeded" packages from that "no-install-recommends" keeps from being installed?
<WiZ> when you say not working, what do you mean?
<Onionhead> it didnt load the live session
<Onionhead> and the "install" session, kept crashing
<WiZ> ahhh it took you to a prompt?
<KM0201> WiZ: my guess is, cuz the mint live cd worked, it was either a bad burn, or something else, but the minimal cd is more fun.
<KM0201> lol
<Onionhead> the live session? yeah
<WiZ> if that happens next time try typing sudo startx
<WiZ> :)
<Onionhead> KM0201, but the mint cd didnt detect the 512 ram, i dont know what to think about it
<KM0201> true..
<KM0201> WiZ: i think he did try that.. or at least i thought i saw it mentioned
<Onionhead> hehe, ok
<WiZ> didn't detect RAM? what makes you say that??
<Onionhead> KM0201, i tried , but it says it didnt knew what X was, or something
<KM0201> right.
<Onionhead> WiZ, i have 512 ram split in two different card (excude my english), but it only detected 256
<Onionhead> yesterda it was detecting the whole 512, so I dont know that to think
<pacsipd> hi
<WiZ> Onionhead - just suppose your ram came lose or something then the mint cd would detect 256 and the lubuntu live cd would take you to a prompt
<WiZ> so it seems you may have a hardware issue as that is exactly what is happenning?
<Onionhead> WiZ, yeah
<KM0201> lubuntu live cd should have booted fine w/ 256mb of ram
<Onionhead> but Km, recommended me to try the minicd, and so far it was worked
<WiZ> I would check that bios is detecting 512
<Onionhead> it has*
<Onionhead> ok, i will give it a try later on
<WiZ> KM0201 - not all machines will boot with 256 - I have a couple here that won't
<KM0201> weird.
<WiZ> they boot but don't start x
<WiZ> but a sudo startx then works
<WiZ> once installed though lubuntu works fine
<WiZ> just the live version can be iffy - specially if you don't already have a swap partition
<Onionhead> ok :D, I should wait then
<WiZ> I would check bios if I was you Onionhead
<WiZ> see if it reports 256 or 512
<Onionhead> yeah, i will wait till this install, and then i will check the bios and inside the computer
<WiZ> cool
<Onionhead> at least today is my free day at the uni
<WiZ> if you are at a prompt you can also type free
<KM0201> Onionhead: i don't know if you caught this link earlier, but once the minimal install is done, just follow these instructionsj to install lubuntu   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall
<Onionhead> yeah, KM0201 you send it to me, thanks
<KM0201> oh ok.
<KM0201> i'm still curious what that "no-install-recommends" means
<Onionhead> 33% :D
<KM0201> phillw: said it "doesn't install unecessary stuff" but what exactly does it consider "unecessary"
<WiZ> recomended stuff but not actual dependencies
<Onionhead> WiZ, free show the total ammount of ram, right?
<KM0201> free -m
<WiZ> among other things, yes Onionhead
<Onionhead> ok
<Onionhead> i have learned a lot of cool stuff since i have been using linux, i guess thats what keeps me going
<Onionhead> 83% and it is downloading some other stuff
<WiZ> km http://www.debian.org/doc/FAQ/ch-pkg_basics.en.html#s-depends
<KM0201> Onionhead: is it still installing the OS, or is it now installing lubuntu-desktop?
<WiZ> KM0201 that explains recommends
<Onionhead> my first distro was fedora, but i didnt knew how to do anithyng and i quited, i tried againg when lucid linx was released
<Onionhead> it is still installing the distro
<WiZ> Package A recommends Package B, if the package maintainer judges that most users would not want A without also having the functionality provided by B.
<Onionhead> (slow connexion)
<KM0201> Onionhead: fedora is pretty solid actually.. if i was gonna use a RH spin, i'd use Fedora
<KM0201> i much prefer debian
<Onionhead> yeah, but you need to learn a lot of stuff before using it properly
<KM0201> WiZ: just reading that, i think i would want the "recommended" installs
<tarikt> is there a way to show trash can, computer, etc...on desktop in lubuntu 10.10
<KM0201> tarikt: it's a pain, i tried.
<KM0201> and it doesn't work that well
<KM0201> the trashcan, it doesn't "change" when you have trash in the can.
<KM0201> it just sits there as a useless icon
<Onionhead> when i was in highschool, most of the computers had slackware, so at least i knew how to move around the desktop
<KM0201> ya
<tarikt> thanks ;)
<Onionhead> and a couple of years ago most of the computers at the uni had ubuntu, but they changed it to xp, for some reason
<Onionhead> and now they are full or viruses :S
<KM0201> that would seem kinda dumb, if you've already implemented Ubuntu, just stick w/ it
<Onionhead> yeah
<KM0201> the money you save in software licenses alone would be worth it
<Onionhead> the people from It made a big fuss about it, but no one really cared
<KM0201> Onionhead: what did free -m show anyway?
<Onionhead> i am not at the command prompt yet
<Onionhead> it is still downloading some stuff
<Onionhead> just five more minutes
<KM0201> oh ok
<KM0201> does anyone know why my default browser would be set to Firefox, and all apps open links in Firefox, except Xchat.
<KM0201> actually, wait.. pidgin is opening in chrome also.
<KM0201> wel here's the answer to that question... :)  follow "step 2" under "Other"   http://xchatdata.net/Using/Browser  for debian systems
<KM0201> brb
<Onionhead> WiZ, i just created an user, and now it is dowloading some other stuff
<Onionhead> i guess i am almost done
<Onionhead> :D
<WiZ> cool
<Onionhead> what should i do, if the bios doesnt detect the 512 ram?
<Onionhead> check inside the computer or what?
<WiZ> yes - check that the ram sticks are seated correctly
<Onionhead> ok
<Octatron> Also try the stick in different slots, sometimes that works
<Onionhead> ok
<Onionhead> is it safe to keep your /home directory when changing distros?
<WiZ> it is not unsafe
<Onionhead> it seems it got stuck
<WiZ> stuck?
<Onionhead> the installer
<WiZ> what does free -m show?
<Onionhead> i chose no auto updates and it is supposed to be downloading something, but it doesnt move
<Onionhead> i am not done yet
<Onionhead> would it be safe to reconnect the router?
<Octatron> Onionhead: perhaps also run a live linux disc and run "memcheck" just to make sure all your ram is clean
<Onionhead> i cant load my homepage in firefox, in this computer
<Octatron> rebooting a router is always a good idea :)
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> is M player suppose to play youtube videos?
<silverarrow> or able to, are probably better choice of words
<silverarrow> any lubuntu guys still breathing after the last updates?
<silverarrow> in respirators?
<silverarrow> lubuntu runs fine now
<KM0201> silverarrow: no, mplayer doesn't play youtube videos
<silverarrow> thanks
<KM0201> and yes, this mornings updates went fine for me
<silverarrow> good to hear
<bioterror> KM0201, my apt-get is configured by default no suggestions and recommends ;)
<bioterror> less is more!
<silverarrow> I installed a fairly large hard drive on an ancient laptop, and it seems to work fine
<silverarrow> like upgrade from 10GB to 350GB
<silverarrow> hard drives used to be really small
<silverarrow> now they are 1TB, for notebooks
<silverarrow> I have a suspicion hard drives go slow after a couple of years
<bioterror> really?
<bioterror> you think SSD's becomes slow? :D
<silverarrow> yeah, at least a bit
<silverarrow> no not ssd
<silverarrow> sata
<silverarrow> or IDE
<bioterror> those are becoming obsolete
<silverarrow> hmm, Sata is pretty common in new computers still
<silverarrow> do you know if ss drives are longlasting?
<bioterror> all the time they are getting better
<silverarrow> I mean, formatting, writing and rewriting the hard drive every now and then, and it's flash based?
<silverarrow> BIOS are flash, and last, but how often if ever is it upgraded?
<KM0201> sata is still pretty common, id on't think SSD is gonna realy catch on, until the price comes down (except on higher end rigs)... IDE is almost non-existant on new PC's nowdays
<bioterror> 512GB is 1100e :D
<silverarrow> yes, only old laptops that need a replacment
<KM0201> silverarrow: well, or old PC's that need a replacement.. :)
<silverarrow> lol
<KM0201> my youngest sisters PC that I built about 10yrs ago, still has IDE devices
<silverarrow> yeah, but it's nice to have an extra laptop in case
<KM0201> it is in dire need of an upgrade though
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> and the hard drive is still all right?
<KM0201> yeah, its fine
<bioterror> KM0201, http://geeksect.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/laptop-pizza-box.jpg does your sisters laptop look like this? :D
<silverarrow> I keep getting new hard drives, SATA and ide
<KM0201> actually, only thing i've ever replaced in that PC.. about 3mo ago, I replaced the power supply, cuz i could tell it was going kaput (random restarts, loud like crazy, etc..)
<KM0201> bioterror: lol, its a pC, not a laptop
<silverarrow> lol,  cool laptop
<silverarrow> maybe it's the laptop 2,5" that goes bad
<KM0201> i guess thats onje way to deal w/ a cracked laptop case
<KM0201> silverarrow: naa, i think its all about quality of components.
<KM0201> i don't build cheap crap...
<silverarrow> I just buy computers, and get annoyed
<KM0201> my acer laptop.. the original Hard drive was an 80gig Western Digital, it still works (have it in a closet), but i upgraded to a 160gig Hitatchi, probably... 4yrs ago?.. it's fine.
<silverarrow> fujitus is bad
<silverarrow> hp is pretty good
<KM0201> i've not bought a PC in so long (other than a laptop and netbook) in so long... at least 15yrs.
<silverarrow> lenovo I'm not shore
<silverarrow> macs last
<KM0201> last pc i bought was a 400mhz Compaq
<silverarrow> like 1999?
<silverarrow> I didn't have a pc then
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> at home at least
<silverarrow> come to think of it I did,
<silverarrow> my fathers old computer is still alive, and in use 1994, but upgraded
<silverarrow> he has bought a new mac a few days ago, latest top model
<silverarrow> it still has the original hard drive, but new ram and more usb ports
<silverarrow> he is bragging about it to everybody
<silverarrow> hi Kristian
<kristian_> hi silverarrow etc
<bioterror> Onionhead, how's going
<Onionhead> WiZ, KM0201 i am back, some guy destoyed the internet cables with a truck
<Onionhead> hi bioterror
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> don't you love it
<WiZ> wow
<KM0201> so did it brick your install?
<Onionhead> and I lost my connection for a while
<Onionhead> i thought so
<bioterror> :D
<WiZ> how much ram does bios see?
<Onionhead> but it doesnt seem so
<KM0201> good
<Onionhead> it is dowloading some stuff
<WiZ> lol
<Onionhead> it is not done yet
<Onionhead> i wil, check as soon it is ready
<KM0201> is it still installing the OS, or are you installing lubuntu on it now?
<bioterror> KM0201, with no-recommends we are also minimizing chanches to fetch unwanted gnome packages ;)
<KM0201> i guess.
<Onionhead> still installing the os, because of that guy
<KM0201> oh
<WiZ> lol
<Onionhead> ¬¬
<Onionhead> haha
<KM0201> wel,l you weren't down very long, so thats pretty good.
<KM0201> you were only gone about an hour or so
<KM0201> if that
<Onionhead> it seemed as an eternity
<Onionhead> at least i cleaned the house
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> did you restart or did you just let it sit there not able to connect, then the connection came back on, and it just started downloading again?
<Onionhead> the last thing i did was creating the user
<Onionhead> yeah, it says that something has failed, and that i had to restart that step
<KM0201> oh ok, well thats good.
<Onionhead> those guys really think of everithing
<KM0201> i'd probably start over.. but thast me.. :)
<KM0201> yeah... they do a pretty good job.
<Onionhead> I am not as pacient :P
<Onionhead> I guess that I only need to install the grub and it will be done
<KM0201> Onionhead: hopefully all goes well.
<KM0201> i'm just not  so sure about interrupted installs (although admittedly, i've never had an issue w/ one)
<Onionhead> well lets hope that linux gods have pity of me
<Onionhead> should I install the grub in the default location?
<smile4ever> Hi ;) I have a question ;)
<smile4ever> about lxpanel :p
<smile4ever> how do i change the color that appears when the window is flashing to get attention? :p
<smile4ever> Default is blue. I would like to change it to red or something :)
<smile4ever> help me please ;)
<KM0201> Onionhead: yes
<Onionhead> the bios is only detecting half the ram
<Onionhead> and if i try to start the os, the monitor just start to blink. i Will check the ram then
<KM0201> sounds like u got a hardware issue.. :(
<KM0201> bad news, have to buy ram.. good news.. I just saved a bunch of money on my car insurance by switching to Geico.,
<bioterror> I would suggest him to swap dimm's
<bioterror> to check if the RAM slot is broken
<KM0201> yup.
<KM0201> or.. he could save money on his car insurance by switching to geico
<bioterror> I could save money my taking features off from my car insurance :D
<bioterror> I have towing and all stuff in it :D
<KM0201> lol
<bioterror> I get 40 euros / day when my car is out of use
<silverarrow> KM0201, where do find ram then?
<silverarrow> :- )
<KM0201> silverarrow: if its that old... ebay. :)
<bioterror> internet is full of RAM
<silverarrow> how old?
<KM0201> i upgraded an old compaq laptop from 256, to 1gig (max) for like 43..lol
<silverarrow> ebay is great like that
<KM0201> ram was new..
<Unit193> bioterror: How do I download this RAM? ;)
<KM0201> Unit193: duh... sudo apt-get install ram
<silverarrow> lol
<KM0201> if you've not added the PPA however, you'll have to compile from source
<silverarrow> lubuntu runs pretty well in 512MB ram
<KM0201> yup.
<silverarrow> it's weird how these old laptops keep on going
<silverarrow> new ones brake down after a few years
<KM0201> yup, that compaq laptoop i mentioned above, is a 900mhz
<silverarrow> they are a bit heavy though, the old ones
<KM0201> i bought it used, w/o an OS.
<KM0201> doesn't even have internal wireless.
<KM0201> lol
<silverarrow> then 1GB pc133 sodimm is worth it
<KM0201> yup.
<KM0201> and it really wasn't expensive anyway.
<silverarrow> they didn't back then I suppose
<KM0201> i thnk the total, w/ shipping... was liek 55 bucks.. wasn't expensive to push it to 1gig
<silverarrow> the good wireless adaptors are external
<KM0201> yeah, i use it for a very specific purpose (it isn't drug around the house).... so i just ran ethernet cable to it from the router.
<KM0201> i had a 100ft of it here just waiting to be cut/crimped
<KM0201> now, i have 70ft..lol
<silverarrow> I have used my old second hand laptop as an extra work station, and in a crisis,
<KM0201> well, wha ti use it for, i only need it to be 1. reasonably compact (or moreso than a PC) 2. internet access 3. a spreadsheet app.
<KM0201> i don't use it for anything else
<KM0201> it's only got a 30gig hard drive
<silverarrow> 30GB is enough
<KM0201> yup
<KM0201> i sometimes use it to stream music to... which it also works pretty good for
<Ahmuck> it's sudo aptitude install sdram
<silverarrow> i use my old laptop for anything online, and word processor
<silverarrow> I don't play games or anything like that, so I don't miss much from my regular computer
<KM0201> ya.. my "other" old laptop (its pushing about 6-7yrs i think)... is my everydayer... :)
<KM0201> then my PC, is if i really need to do real work
<silverarrow> I have found it's mostly picture editing and play aoround with graphics that are consuming cpu and ram
<silverarrow> and Totemplayer
<silverarrow> major ram eater
<silverarrow> and cpu
<KM0201> yeah, totem is a hog.. Parole is awesome
<silverarrow> totem is great can handle everything, but needs a new model
<Ahmuck> vlc
<silverarrow> parole is new to me
<silverarrow> VLC has been my favorite for years
<KM0201> Ahmuck: vlc had a bunch of probs
<KM0201> this past new version
<KM0201> there's several bugs on it
<silverarrow> the vlc guys usually fix it don't they?
<KM0201> silverarrow: i dunno, i been trackig this last bug... haven't seen it fixed yet
<silverarrow> I see
<silverarrow> maybe it is fixed in the next version, I think it's out soon
<KM0201> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bug/743323
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 743323 in vlc (Ubuntu) "vlc memory leak" [High,Confirmed]
<silverarrow> I have VLC 1.1.9
<KM0201> i'll try it and see.. i thinkj it was 1.1.7 that had all the issues
<silverarrow> I shall check out Parole
<KM0201> parole is slick
<silverarrow> I'm not that aware of the bugs though, as long as things work fairly well
<KM0201> hmm, vlc seems to work great now.
<silverarrow> can be found in package manager?
<KM0201> silverarrow: 1.1.9 is in the package manager now, thus why youv'e not had the issue.
<KM0201> the previous version, you'd startit, it would immediately cause an almost toal system lockup due to memory leaks.
<silverarrow> yes, and I installed vlc yesterday lol
<KM0201> yeah, thast why you didn't see the prob... :)
<KM0201> lucky you.
<silverarrow> lol
<KM0201> i just reinstalled it and its working fine
<silverarrow> well, I need coffee and chocolate, so I  shall have to brave a bit of rain
<KM0201> lol
<silverarrow> see you later
<KM0201> be safe. :)
<silverarrow> you too
<silverarrow> :- )
<Onions> the instalation is complete
<Onions> thanks to all the people who helped me
<Onions> At the end of the day, the ram was loose and the was the cause of all the problems
<silverarrow> good you found a solution
<Guest82765> Anyone got problems with transmission?
<Guest82765> mine locked up
<Guest82765> Couldn't open "/home/michael/.config/transmission/lock": Permission denied
<Guest82765> Any help would be appreciated
<bioterror> quit transmission if it's open
<bioterror> and give some sudo rm -rf /home/michael/.config/transmission/lock
<KM0201> why on earth would someone run transmission as root?.. that is scary
<Guest82765> i have hfs file systems that I cannot access unless root
<Guest82765> or so it seems
<bioterror> when root wants pr0n it will be fetched with higher priority and with full bandwith!
<Guest82765> hahaha
<bioterror> is hfs+ support that horrible?
<KM0201> Guest82765: i dunno, that seems like an incredibly reckless thing to be doing... but.. it's your system, i don't care
<Guest82765> Im not sure how to access my hfs drives any other way
<Guest82765> i converted from mac
<bioterror> oh no
<bioterror> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HFS_Plus#Linux
<Guest82765> indeed
<bioterror> apple :/
<bioterror> Guest82765, if possible, try go backup that hfs+ drive and format it with a better filesystem ;)
<KM0201> couldn't you just save whatever torrents you're downloading, onto your linux system?... i dunno.
<Guest82765> sorry I"m a noob but what does sudo -rf actually do?
 * KM0201 goes to open firefox and surf the internet as root
<bioterror> Guest82765, remove that file with root permissions
<bioterror> KM0201, hope you find site that will run some code
<KM0201> you'd think even a mac user would know that wasn't such a good idea.. don't macs have "Root" accounts?
<bioterror> it's like ubuntu
<bioterror> os x has sudo
<bioterror> no root by default
<bioterror> you can sudo bash, or sudo su
<Guest82765> what's the worst that could happen while running transmission as root?
<Guest82765> other than the problem i had today, it hasn't bothered me
<KM0201> you shouldn't run any program connected to the internet, as root.
<symetrik> naw, you should. and you should give me your ip too <3
<KM0201> ..
<bioterror> give me your ip-address and user account!
<KM0201> why not just come out and ask him for his credit card number?
<bioterror> visa electron will be fine too
<KM0201> it's less hassle.
<kPa> You can pm me a SSN while you're at it.
<bioterror> could gksudo be smarter with file permissions ;)
<bioterror> but I cant think any worse case scenarios about running transmission as root
<bioterror> except that what happened
<bioterror> web browsers and irc clients are another thing
<bioterror> it wasnt long time ago when that compiz url was circling around irc
<Guest82765> I will try gksudo
<KM0201> ..
<bioterror> Guest82765, please backup your hfs+ filesystem to usb drive or anything, and format it
<KM0201> Guest82765: gksudo is just as risky as sudo... not sure why you think that changes anything..
<Guest82765> Yeah I thought about backing everything up and putting it on a better filesystem but nine partitions are on hfs+ and only the one I'm using is on ext4, which makes up 20gb
<Guest82765> and I have no other empty partitions/drives
<KM0201> you have 9 partitions on hfs?
<Guest82765> out of my 4 drives
<Guest82765> I'm not sure gparted let's me make more than 4 partitions per drive anyway
<bioterror> hrrrhhh
<bioterror> lots of HFS+
<Guest82765> lol yes
<Guest82765> this is true
<bioterror> I still entertain myself rememberhing that they got Case Sensitive filesystem (HFS+) on OS X 10.4
<bioterror> and that was around 2006 or something
<Guest82765> Yeah, they still have that
<bioterror> -h
<bioterror> it was horrible to use OS X 10.3 as a FreeBSD/Linux user
<bioterror> but ofcourse there was option to use UFS as a FS
<Guest82765> I'm sure it was limiting in comparison though there is macports
<bioterror> !hfsplus
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/hfsplus
<Guest82765> I did disable journaling using the disk utility though I am not sure how to check that it is actually disabled
<Guest82765> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=314743
<Guest82765> used that method but I had to keep repairing via fsck.hfsplus evertime on reboot
<Guest82765> sometimes without success
<bioterror> hate to say this but ntfs > hfs+ ;)
<Guest82765> in terms of compatiblity with linux?
<Guest82765> I thought performace and stability was still <hfs+
<JackyAlcine> psst. does Lubuntu follow FreeDesktop standards? or at least try to?
<GTRsdk> probably? I am not sure...
<JackyAlcine> Hey GTRsdk lol :D
<Guest82765> actually I still have a problem with downloading via transmission to my ext4 fs
<Guest82765> says Error:Permission denied
<Guest82765> help anyone?
<GTRsdk> Guest82765, where are you saving the file to?
<Guest82765> my download folder
<Guest82765> on the same partition as my os
<Guest82765> ~/Downloads
<Guest82765> /home/michael/Downloads
<GTRsdk> Guest82765, and you have full permissions, right?
<Guest82765> how do I enable full permissions?
<Guest82765> it looks like i have permissions on root but read-only on group and other
<GTRsdk> Guest82765, right click on your downloads folder and choose properties
<Guest82765> tried it
<Guest82765> didn't allow it
<GTRsdk> Guest82765, is your account the only account on that computer?
<Guest82765> : Error setting permissions: Operation not permitted
<Guest82765> [ part 2 ]: Error setting permissions: Operation not permitted
<Guest82765> (1961) The Trio Live From Chicago {Verve, 823 008-2; Digi RM By Dennis Drake}: Error setting permissions: Operation not permitted
<Guest82765> 01 Oscar Peterson - I've Never Been In Love Before.flac.part: Error setting permissions: Operation not permitted
<Guest82765> 03 Oscar Peterson - Chicago.flac.part: Error setting permissions: Operation not permitted
<Guest82765> 04 Oscar Peterson - The Night We Called It A Day.flac.part: Error setting permissions: Operation not permitted
<Guest82765> 06 Oscar Peterson - Whisper Not.flac.part: Error setting permissions: Operation not permitted
<Guest82765> 07 Oscar Peterson - Billy Boy.flac.part: Error setting permissions: Operation not permitted
<Guest82765> COVERart: Error setting permissions: Operation not permitted
<Guest82765> Booklet-02a.jpg.part: Error setting permissions: Operation not permitted
<Guest82765> Booklet-02b.jpg: Error setting permissions: Operation not permitted
<Guest82765> CD-Labelprint.jpg: Error setting permissions: Operation not permitted
<Guest82765> CD-Original Scan.jpg.part: Error setting permissions: Operation not permitted
<Guest82765> (1962) Oscar Peterson Trio - West Side Story {1984 Verve}: Error setting permissions: Operation not permitted
<Guest82765> 02. Somewhere.flac.part: Error setting permissions: Operation not permitted
<Guest82765> 03. Jet Song.flac.part: Error setting permissions: Operation not permitted
<Guest82765> 06. I Feel Pretty.flac.part: Error setting permissions: Operation not permitted
<Guest82765> 07. Reprise.flac.part: Error setting permissions: Operation not permitted
<Guest82765> (1962) Oscar Peterson Trio – Night Train (Verve Master Edition – 20-Bit Remaster): Error setting permissions: Operation not permitted
<Guest82765> 02 Oscar Peterson Trio - C-Jam Blues.flac.part: Error setting permissions: Operation not permitted
<Guest82765> 08 Oscar Peterson Trio - Things Ain't What They Used To Be.flac.part: Error setting permissions: Operation not permitted
<Guest82765> 09 Oscar Peterson Trio - I Got It Bad (And That Ain't Good).flac.part: Error setting permissions: Operation not permitted
<Guest82765> 10 Oscar Peterson Trio - Band Call.flac.part: Error setting p
<Guest82765> on this partition, yes, it's the only account
<JackyAlcine> !paste | Guest82765
<ubot5> Guest82765: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<JackyAlcine> And also, you're downloading a torrent or a file from Transmission?
<Guest82765> yeah
<JackyAlcine> Which one? A file or torrent?
<Guest82765> torrent transmission
<JackyAlcine> If it's a torrent, your firewall might be blocking it if you're using University internet.
<JackyAlcine> Otherwise; the torrent might be messed up.
<GTRsdk> Guest82765, Can you copy files to your Downloads folder?
<Guest82765> fortunately, i dont have to deal with living at the school anymore
<Guest82765> it seems like i might have fixed it
<Guest82765> with chmod -R 777
<hydrozii> hello, i can't get my computer to connect to my router wirelessly
<Guest82765> yes, i am able to copy files to the Download folder
<hydrozii> do i need drivers for my network card?
<GTRsdk> hydrozii, which network card?
<GTRsdk> hydrozii, on a laptop built in?
<hydrozii> its on a laptop and an atheros
<GTRsdk> hydrozii, which version of Lubuntu?
<hydrozii> 11.04
<GTRsdk> which model of atheros?
<hydrozii> ATHEROS ARBXB63H 459339 4104A-ARBXB63H
<GTRsdk> hydrozii, does the laptop detect the wireless signal?
<hydrozii> no i don't think so
<hydrozii> other laptops in the house connect to it fine though
<hydrozii> a few months ago i connected to it fine with the same type of network card..
<hydrozii> i was convinced that it broke and so i just bought another one
#lubuntu 2011-05-24
<hydrozii> when i installed lubuntu on this computer there was no network card in it... could that be a problem?
<GTRsdk> hydrozii, not really
<GTRsdk> hydrozii, can you connect it with a wired connection to check for additional  drivers and possibly even apply updates?
<hydrozii> yes i have
<hydrozii> my computer is fully updated and there is no additional drivers
<GTRsdk> hydrozii, are you sure the card is turned on?
<hydrozii> no, but im thinking the wirless light on the top of my computer being blue means it is
<hydrozii> is that right?
<GTRsdk> which model laptop?
<hydrozii> compaq presario cq60
<GTRsdk> did it work in Maverick?
<hydrozii> was that 10.10?
<JackyAlcine> atheros is fully supported on Ubuntu,
<hydrozii> it did work perfectly before in lubuntu
<hydrozii> when it stoped i assumed that my network card was broken and ordered another one
<GTRsdk> 10.10 = maverick
<hydrozii> yes it worked in 10.10
<GTRsdk> hydrozii, did it stop once you upgraded?
<hydrozii> no it stoped before that
<hydrozii> i have been plugging it in directly since it broke
<hydrozii> and have upgraded since then
<hydrozii> when you plug in a new network card to a linux machine, what typically happens?
<hydrozii> does it simply work?
<GTRsdk> maybe the port/slot/whatever it is called died
<hydrozii> :/
<hydrozii> maybe
<hydrozii> the old one wouldn't work in other labtops either
<GTRsdk> hydrozii, when I plug a wireless card into the computer, it says wireless netwroks are awailable. Then I can click on the icon on the panel and join the network
<hydrozii> so there is no drivers that need to be downloaded or anything
<GTRsdk> right
<GTRsdk> it "just works"
<hydrozii> well my dad will assume its a software problem and i will be forced to install some form of windows to prove otherwise
<GTRsdk> hydrozii, maybe you could get a USB card?
<hydrozii> maybe
<hydrozii> are most usb cards compatible?
<GTRsdk> some are, some aren't. I have a Belkin F5D8053 V3000 that works
<KM0201> i'ev also got that exact belkin, works fine
<KM0201> hydrozii: what is your internal wireless device, this might be a fairly easy fix if its not working
<hydrozii> how do i find out what my internal wireless device is?
<hydrozii> thats not the wireless card?
<GTRsdk> hydrozii, the atheros card is internal, right?
<hydrozii> when i click on the wirless icon it says " wireless network(Atheros AR5001 Wirless Network Adapter) wireless is disabled"
<hydrozii> and underneath that is a checkbox that says "enable wireless" but i have that checked...
<hydrozii> so how do i enable wireless...?
<GTRsdk> make sure the enable wireless is active
<GTRsdk> hydrozii, is there an annoying switch on the laptop?
<GTRsdk> one that could easily get switched off?
<hydrozii> there is an annoying button
<hydrozii> no i don't think so
<GTRsdk> see what it does
<GTRsdk> hydrozii, maybe a BIOS setting was changed?
<hydrozii> im faily certain that it turns my wireless on and off.... and when its blue that means on.... i have to press it about a million times to get it to change colors
<hydrozii> should i look for a bios setting that could have been changed?
<GTRsdk> yeah
<hydrozii> alright then brb
<hydrozii> hang on it tells me that wirless is disabled by hardware switch
<hydrozii> im gonna mess with this button for a minute
<hydrozii> i couldn't find any options mentioning wireless in bios, i really don't think thats the problem
<hydrozii> well i give up for now
<hydrozii> ill see you guys later thanks for the help
<zen_monkey> nights, am having trouble with X and a TNT2 on lubuntu 11.04
<zen_monkey> anyone up for a chat? :D
<zen_monkey> when i turn the pc on screen flickers a couple of times then i can see few of the starting services (bluetooth is the last) and pauses there
<mikedep334> zen_monkey: recovery mode?
<mikedep334> hold down shift to prevent Ubuntu skipping through the grub2 menu
<mikedep334> if that works, you can install openssh-server and see if you can at least ssh into it during a normal boot
<mikedep334> honestly, I don't even know what driver a TNT2 would use
<mikedep334> nv still?
<mikedep334> oh, they're the oldest cards supported by nouveau
<zen_monkey> hey hi
<mikedep334> http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/Suspend_support
<mikedep334> "can suspend/resume reliably except for a TNT2 that has other issues.. This support is only available when kernel modesetting is switched on, so that's even more reason to use it!"
<zen_monkey> somehow i'm experiencing various issues with this thingy
<mikedep334> I recently had to disable modesetting for couple of Radeon cards to work
<mikedep334> it's both a kernel parameter and a /etc/modules parameter
<mikedep334> or you can use whatever /etc/<Folder Name>/ modules config can go in as well
<zen_monkey> ubuntu live 10.04 starts in low graphic mode, kubuntu stoped working after upgrading to 10.04 and lubuntu is not working X
<mikedep334> zen_monkey: my best guess would still be to disable KMS
<mikedep334> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=ODAwMg
<mikedep334> "The Nouveau stack in Ubuntu 10.04 LTS provides 2D and X-Video acceleration with kernel mode-setting."
<zen_monkey> one wierd thing is that running Xorg -configure detects many screens
<zen_monkey> and i only have one
<mikedep334> zen_monkey: I've seen stupid stuff like that
<zen_monkey> and quits config with an error
<mikedep334> wait
<mikedep334> I don't think you need to use Xorg -configure
<mikedep334> you should be able to use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mikedep334> also, you may need to run your command with sudo
<mikedep334> (sorry, I don't know exactly how much you know about this stuff)
<zen_monkey> why there's no xorg.conf on /etc/X11/
<zen_monkey> ?
<mikedep334> zen_monkey: because recent versions of X no longer include it unless you're manually configuring X
<mikedep334> X is now meant to be auto-configured
<zen_monkey> ic
<mikedep334> eg, if you need it to load 'fglrx' or 'nvidia', the utilities would generate an xorg.conf
<zen_monkey> let me check dpkg-reconfigure to see what surprises it has for me
<mikedep334> zen_monkey: http://wiki.debian.org/KernelModesetting#Disabling_KMS
<zen_monkey> brb
<mikedep334> try that
<mikedep334> I need to go to bed badly
<mikedep334> ttyl
<zen_monkey> mikedep334: well thanks till now, it's not too late here and i'm standing for a fight hehe
<mikedep334> zen_monkey: np, gl
<Tatsujln> The sound works directly on this motherboard when running ubuntu but not when running lubuntu http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_CPU_on_Board/E35M1I_DELUXE/#specifications
<Tatsujln> and it's a headache trying to get the drivers to install
<Tatsujln> manually since i'm a beginner
<Tatsujln> just curious if theres some special package in synaptics that would solve it
<Tatsujln> i've tried http://black-pixel.net/alc892realtek-id-892-on-mint-linuxubuntu.html
<Tatsujln> it does not work
<Tatsujln> :(
<Tatsujln> getting can not remove /dev/snd and alsaconf not found are some of the errors i'm getting among other stuff
<Tatsujln> getting-
<GTRsdk> Tatsujln, linux-firmware-nonfree?
<Tatsujln> just installed it , whats the next step
<GTRsdk> does it work>
<GTRsdk> Tatsujln, if that doesn't work, you might have to check on the additional drivers (jockey-gtk) application
<Tatsujln> one sec , just fiddling around here.
<Tatsujln> gotta reboot and see if this works
<Tatsujln> nope still no sound
<Tatsujln> jockey-gtk only gives me a gfx driver
<GTRsdk> Tatsujln, which version?
<Tatsujln> alsa-driver-1.0.24 and latest lubuntu
<Tatsujln> gnome alsa mixer is empty
<GTRsdk> Tatsujln, which Ubuntu did it work in?
<Tatsujln> the latest
<GTRsdk> Tatsujln, you have all updates aplied?
<GTRsdk> and it is not muted?
<Tatsujln> well i can't unmute it since alsamixer is empty
<Tatsujln> theres no sound option in the corner as usual either.
<GTRsdk> strange
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> could this be a case of alsaconf
<Tatsujln> i'm new to linux so i'm at a dead end.
<GTRsdk> Tatsujln, is there anything preventing you from using Ubuntu?
<Tatsujln> Yes i hate it compared to Lubuntu :)
<GTRsdk> Tatsujln, reasons?
<Tatsujln> too bloated , i only have a 32gb ssd
<Tatsujln> i also prefer lubuntus classical style
<Tatsujln> anyways , i guess i'll have to do some google digging on how to solve this , thanks for the help though.
<jmarsden> Tatsujln: Have you considered installing Ubuntu, then installing lubuntu-desktop, and removing the unwanted GNOME stuff?
<jmarsden> Not ideal, but if you know sound works for you in Ubuntu, it might be worth trying.
<GTRsdk> jmarsden, which package in Ubuntu provides sound support that isn't in Lubuntu though?
<Tatsujln> ah didn't notice that was possible , i'll have to check it out
<jmarsden> GTRsdk: I don't know, but for him something is different... if you want to help debug exactly what is responsible for the sound difference, go for it, I don't have the time available to do that I'm afraid :)
<GTRsdk> jmarsden, I don't know programming :(
<Tatsujln> before when compiling it there was some path errors
<Tatsujln> i don't think the issue is very complicated to solve for linux programmers but for me it is since i'm a linux n00b
<jmarsden> Compiling it?  You *compiled* Lubuntu??  Why not just use the pre-made ISO?
<Tatsujln> i mean the sound driver
<jmarsden> Ah, so for Ubuntu you had to manually compile a 3rd party driver?
<Tatsujln> it looks as if it doesn't find the folders it wants to find that are in ubuntu but that are different in lubuntu
<jmarsden> Earlier you said: <Tatsujln> The sound works directly on this motherboard when running ubuntu
<jmarsden> You did not say you had to compile anything!
<Tatsujln> yup the sound works directly in ubuntu without me having to do anything but with lubuntu i have to try to compile alsa-driver-1.0.24-5.16rc14.tar.bz2 on my own
<GTRsdk> Tatsujln, ubuntu-bug?
<Tatsujln> and thats where the problem begins
<jmarsden> Um... OK... so what led you to try compiling stuff?  What made you pick that file to try to compile?  Do any of our Lubuntu wiki pages suggest doing that?
<Tatsujln> nope i can't find any lubuntu specific article so i have to check what the ubuntu people are doing to compile it
<Tatsujln> http://black-pixel.net/alc892realtek-id-892-on-mint-linuxubuntu.html
<Tatsujln> like this dude for example
<Tatsujln> and some alc892 threads on the ubuntu forum
<jmarsden> That article is not about Lubuntu.  Following random articles that you guess might sort of somehow help is probably a bad idea unless you are expert enough to know what will work the same in Lubuntu and what might need to be changed...
<Tatsujln> theres no alc892realtek package in synaptics so thats why i'm forced to try to compile it on my own
<Tatsujln> i usually prefer to do everything through synaptics.
<jmarsden> Right, using existing official packages is much preferred.
<Tatsujln> Anyways i'm gonna go this route then
<Tatsujln> <jmarsden> Tatsujln: Have you considered installing Ubuntu, then installing lubuntu-desktop, and removing the unwanted GNOME stuff?
<Tatsujln> for least headache:)
<jmarsden> Try it, it could work for you :)
<Tatsujln> so once i have ubuntu up and running again i just go into synaptics and install lubuntu-desktop which will make ubuntu look exactly like lubuntu?
<bioterror> it will install lubuntu packages
<GTRsdk> Tatsujln, it installs Lubuntu, so you can choose Lubuntu on the login screen
<john_rambo> I am at the moment downloading lubuntu ...........before going for the installation I want find if there are any bad sectors on the disk ...Is there a way to do that in Live Cd Mode?
<GTRsdk> john_rambo, bad sectors on the cd or hard drive?
<john_rambo> GTRsdk, HDD
<bioterror> fsck /dev/sdX
<GTRsdk> jmarsden, is it possible to check for bad sectors using a live cd?
<GTRsdk> err nvm
<bioterror> it will tell you if theres ones
<john_rambo> bioterror, Okay ....& what if I find any ...Can fsck fix them too?
<bioterror> yes, it will walk to the store and buy you a new hdd ;)
<john_rambo> bioterror, oops ...
<jmarsden> You should use the -c option to e2fsck to do a good check ... use it twice to do a non-destructive read/write test...
<bioterror> you can technically mark them as bad sectors, but they wont disappear
<jmarsden> e2fsck -c /dev/WHATEVER will add the bad blocks to the bad block list...
<john_rambo> jmarsden, bioterror  Thanks
<bioterror> but if you have them, get yourself a new hdd
<jmarsden> Right, no modern hard drive should have any bad blocks.
<bioterror> on 1TB drive I had them worth of 160GB
<jmarsden> :)  Maybe if installing Lubuntu on a 40 year old PDP-11 diskpack, or something, a few bad blocks would be tolerated :)
<john_rambo> bioterror, jmarsden This is an old PC I am trying to use mainly for downloading large files
<john_rambo> bioterror, jmarsden Celeron 2.13 .....Ram : 386 MB ...40GB HDD
<bioterror> come visit my home
<jmarsden> john_rambo: Then you want a reliable hard disk (so you don't lose all the large files you download)... so if it has bad blocks... find a different hard drive :)
<bioterror> i can give you couple of 128GB :D
<bioterror> and few 80 and smaller
<john_rambo> jmarsden, Yes ...that is why I am doing all these checks ......at least the bad sectors will be marked ..
<jmarsden> john_rambo: The problem with that is, that if a drive is already failing, it will probably get worse and worse as you use it... so you mark the bad sectors that are there *today*... and next week, some more go bad!
<john_rambo> jmarsden, bioterror  When this HDD goed bad completely I am going to install lubuntu on a USB Pen drive ........PC Peripherals is extremely costly here in India
<john_rambo> are*
<bioterror> remember to use non-journaling filesystem
<john_rambo> jmarsden, bioterror But I am really disappointed ......Why isnt there a 64 bit version ?
<GTRsdk> jmarsden, made a 64 bit one, I think.
<jmarsden> Because when I tried to make one it failed... there is an unofficial 64bit ISO already made by Kendall.
<jmarsden> But is your Celeron with 385MB really fully 64bit capable??
<jmarsden> And what would the benefit of uysing a 64bit OS be, on that hardware??
<john_rambo> jmarsden, No ..64 bit for my main PC
<john_rambo> lubuntu.net doesnt mention any 64bit version
<jmarsden> If it has more than 4GB RAM, so you need 64bit, you can use the unofficial ISO for that.  Otherwise, you can wait for me to find time to debug our ISO generator so 64bit ISOs that it makes actually work :)
<jmarsden> john_rambo: No, probably not.
<bioterror> i would say
<bioterror> if you know the differences
<bioterror> and you really do something that requires 64bit system, why not
<bioterror> otherwise its all the same with pae-kernel
<john_rambo> bioterror, I use avidemux to encode files ..... 64 Bit help speed up the process
<jmarsden> If you must, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GetLubuntu for links to the unofficial community 64bit ISO.
<john_rambo> jmarsden, Checking that link .....Dont get pissed off ...what does "unofficial" means here?
<GTRsdk> john_rambo, it isn't an official iso
<GTRsdk> it was made by someone other than the official builders
<bioterror> its not made by jmarsden ;)
<jmarsden> It means it was made by a member of the user community, not by anyone who is 'officially' an Lubuntu developer :)
<bioterror> great contribution that is
<bioterror> all I can say
<GTRsdk> jmarsden, I should learn programming and then become a developer
<mysteriousdarren> bioterror: hello@
<mysteriousdarren> !
<bioterror> hi darren
<jmarsden> GTRsdk: If that is what you want to do, do it :)
<bioterror> GTRsdk, great way to start is to join ubuntu beginners team
<mysteriousdarren> do it! and good luck!
<john_rambo> GTRsdk, Good Luck  I can hope for a official 64 bit release now
<GTRsdk> bioterror, I plan to join the ubuntu beginners team soon :)
<jmarsden> john_rambo: It is VERY likely there will be a 64bit release of Lubuntu 11.10 Oneiric in October...
<john_rambo> jmarsden, An official one?
<poltak> yes
<poltak> It's been confirmed
<john_rambo> poltak, Thats Awesome News !!!!
<poltak> Thanks I could help, bro
<jmarsden> john_rambo: Yes.  Lubuntu will use Canonical build infrastructure for 11.10 and with that we will be more able to "do it right" and generate multiple ISOs.
<poltak> You should so totally make an ARM port
<GTRsdk> jmarsden, what about a mac PPC iso?
<jmarsden> You?  What is this "you"?  You want it, *you* start a port :)  We are a community; work together to get things done...
<poltak> Ffs, why you always do this to me, jmarsden?
<tenach> o/
<jmarsden> GTRsdk: I don't think the official Canonical builders support PPC at the moment, but if someone came along with the desire and skills to do it...
<bioterror> theres other ppc machines than capples!
<GTRsdk> bioterror, really?
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> amigaone and pegasosppc
<bioterror> :D
<GTRsdk> I should try to get enough skills so I can make an iso that works on an iBook G3
<bioterror> you should trash G3 :D
<GTRsdk> bioterror, yeah :(
<poltak> PS3 is also PPC, isn't it?
<bioterror> i threw my dual cpu G4s to recycling center
<poltak> And it can (*could*) run linux
<bioterror> poltak, cell is based on power if i remember right
<poltak> Yeah, thought so.
<Unit193> bioterror: Yep
<bioterror> xbox360 is also ppc based
<poltak> And the wii...
<bioterror> i rmember they use G5 for sdk
<poltak> Something about consoles and ppc
 * mysteriousdarren is off to bed, early morning 
<poltak> It's only 4:30pm
<poltak> You freak
<bioterror> 4h30mins sleep behind
<bioterror> and im still lacking the first warm cup of stfu
<poltak> reported
<john_rambo> Mind wonders ...I wish there was adsl router with an inbuilt browser & torrent client .....a usb cable goes on to connect a USB DRIVE ...no need for PC ...Download Away
<john_rambo> My dream device
<GTRsdk> john_rambo, you just plug a USB flash drive in, and it puts Lubuntu/Ubuntu on it?
<john_rambo> GTRsdk, No ....there is no OS in the above fictional device .....other than the OS of the router
<john_rambo> GTRsdk, Router directly connected to storage
<bioterror> john_rambo, with openwrt that should be possible
<john_rambo> bioterror, Googling that ....
<bioterror> but then again those adsl routers does have so slow/lame cpu that torrent client will eat too much resources
<john_rambo> bioterror, Good ... taht something like openwrt but there is no way I can use my existing router for that kind of a setup ...I mean there is no scope to connect display
<john_rambo> that*
<john_rambo> exists*
<john_rambo> bioterror, We need hardware as well
<Tatsujln> whoever designed lubuntu-desktop for ubuntu is a goddamn genius:)
<Tatsujln> now i got the look of lubuntu and sound:)
<jmarsden> Good :)
<john_rambo> Tatsujln, I did that too ...but the real Lubuntu is much lighter
<john_rambo> Tatsujln, If that is of any concern to you
<jmarsden> john_rambo: The issue for Tatsujln was that sound failed to work if he installs from the Lubuntu ISO, but works from the Ubuntu ISOs... so... I suggested the mix-and-match approach so get gets sound, and the desktop he likes :)
<Tatsujln> not really but i will still try every new lubuntu release to see if they ever fix the sound issue but until then this will do fine.
<Tatsujln> i got 8gig of ram but for me the strong point of lubuntu is the whole interface
<Tatsujln> ubuntu gnome just doesn't feel as nice
<john_rambo> jmarsden, Oh .... Real good news then
<GTRsdk> I like the Lubuntu interface also.. and Lubuntu works better with wine, I think
<Tatsujln> lubuntu just keeps it simple , thats how i like it:)
<Tatsujln> *reboot*
<john_rambo> jmarsden, But how is this possible ? Isnt Lubuntu  & Ubuntu the same ...leaving the desktop environment ?
<jmarsden> john_rambo: I don't know the details, I don't have time to troubleshoot that for Tatsujln, so I came up with an appropriate workaround for him instead.
<jmarsden> The exact set of packages in the Lubuntu ISO is of course not the same as the set on the Ubuntu CD... but why that affects his sound, I do not know.
<jmarsden> Actually, I don't really have the time to be here at the keyboard, I should go to bed... goodnight all :)
<john_rambo> jmarsden, Yes .. thats really strange ....
<john_rambo> jmarsden, Good Night
<GTRsdk> jmarsden, good night
<Tatsujln> Thanks for the help jmars , good night:)
<john_rambo> bioterror, "remember to use non-journaling filesystem" ....Please suggest one ...download is almost complete
<bioterror> ext2 for example
<john_rambo> bioterror, Okies
<bioterror> I mean for the usb
<bioterror> if you make pendrive, use non-journaling in it ;)
<bioterror> with HDD use journaling filesystem ;)
<john_rambo> bioterror, No ...thsi is a 40 Gb PATA HDD
<bioterror> yes, use ext4 with it
<michiduta> hello
<michiduta> This is more of a general issue but thought I asked it here since I'm currently using Lubuntu
<michiduta> My L-Max 5K Serioux USB mouse does not work well with any ubuntu variant installed but works well in any ubuntu variant live
<michiduta> Anyone know why?
<michiduta> What it does is it focuses on whatever control/window/panel I click first and cannot click on anything else without first doing a right-click on the currently focused window.panel.etc
<poltak> "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/"
<michiduta> Do I have to copy paste that into a terminal?
<michiduta> /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ : No such file or directory
<michiduta> Also there is no xorg.conf in /etc/X11/ directory
<Kurdistan> hey guys/girls how is the new lubuntu going?
<poltak> Any of you fellas use Windows?
<bioterror> all the time at work
<bioterror> I make my living with it
<poltak> I got a funny joke for you then
<poltak> Guess why it is called "Windows"?
<bioterror> go ahead
<poltak> (say why)
<bioterror> why
<bioterror> ?
<poltak> Because you look out the window and there you see... Linux!!!
<poltak> You can also change the "Linux" to any other OS you use. (it's interchangeable)
<bioterror> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yl3UMO-TkE
<poltak> As in: Because you look out the window and there you see... Mac OS X!!!
<poltak> Made it myself :)
<bioterror> I would hang myself if I look out from the window and I see FINDER
<bioterror> poltak, http://ricecows.org/beachball.gif
<poltak> Finder's an app, not an OS. It doesn't really work for my joke, bioterror.
<poltak> But can I ask, why do you hate Finder so?
<bioterror> becouse it sucks
<poltak> That's like saying you hate Jews because they're black.
<poltak> C'mon now
<bioterror> whole file system is polluted with .DS_Store and _Directory
<bioterror> and if you have to deal with network drives, you will see: BEACHBALL.GIF!
<bioterror> and then again have you seen OS X's BSoD?
<poltak> Ah, I have the beachball as my linux pointer.
<poltak> Doesn't OS X kernel panic the same as Linux?
<bioterror> http://www.wirelust.com/img/blog/20071031/osx_kernel_panic.jpg does that tell you much
<poltak> Oh yes, I've seen this.
<bioterror> I've seen alot with 10.3 and 10.4
<bioterror> which I used to use
<jgould> I've seen that too...  I had it happen in 10.5, but I don't think I've ever seen it in 10.6
<jgould> the kernel will just eat 3/4ths of a GB of ram in 10.6...
<poltak> Would you advise against buying a Macintosh?
<bioterror> OS X caches _eeeeverything_ ;)
<bioterror> I have a guy sitting next to me in here and he has iPad 2
<bioterror> and I'm lulzing at him
<bioterror> quietly inside me
<bioterror> I work in a media corporation
<poltak> Ergh... I dislike iOS a lot...
<jgould> I've seen that too...  I had it happen in 10.5, but I don't think I've ever seen it happen in 1.6
<jgould> poltak: if you are going to put Ubuntu (or a derivitve) on it, yes
<poltak> jgould: I'm talking about OS X
<bioterror> this corporation has different kind of divisions from tv/radio channels to book publications, game developing
<bioterror> and I see Mac's and I see a reason to use them
<jgould> My MacBook Pro 8,1 (Brand new as of Febuarary) to forever for me to get to work right under Ubuntu
<jgould> if you are going to run the Mac OS, sure
<poltak> I've been planning to build a hackintosh (not really for any purpose, other than I have a bit of spare cash around)
<bioterror> jgould, yeah, if you buy mac, stick with OS X
<bioterror> poltak, you're breaking EULA
<jgould> Hackintoshes are a PITA to confugre
<poltak> I meant macintosh
<bioterror> you just said you're going to make a criminal act
<poltak> Will I get fined for this?
<jgould> My next machine is probably going to be a Lemur series from System76
<jgould> You could, poltak
<bioterror> poltak, this channel also gets logged
<poltak> ... oh shit. My gran's gonna kill me if I get in more trouble
<jgould> more?
<poltak> That's none of your business, mister
<bioterror> are mac's now using broadcom as wireless chipset?
<jgould> Why asume I'm a mister?
<bioterror> before they had Atheros
<jgould> Yes
<poltak> Because women aren't on the internet, other than facebook
<jgould> This thing has a BCM4331 chipset
 * jgould disagrees with that statemnt
<bioterror> jgould, not good :G
<jgould> I'm using a USB 802.11N adaptor in the mean time
<jgould> that's the only thing I don't have working in some capacity..
<poltak> I'm gonna skip town
<jgould> My trackpad is still hyper sensitive... meaning I can only use gnome...
<bioterror> jgould, and then there's this drive blessing and other kind of stuff
<jgould> I use rEFIt on this machine to handle that.  This one dual boots MacOS and Ubuntu 11.04.  My Mac Mini acts as a headless server with only 10.04LTS on it
<bioterror> I love how Apple did that "we dont make xserves any more, buy macminis" :D
<jgould> No where near the same...  I need to get more hard drive space to add to the server...  Don't have the money right now though
<jgould> Mac Mini's and the Mac Pro are the two 'server' machines
<jgould> I'd go with the Pro if I were buying one to run OS X server on.  Dunno why I would though,  the P4 in teh kitchen does everthing that a Pro would for a lot less money
<bioterror> http://s3.amazonaws.com/satisfaction-production/s3_images/405670/rackmacmini.jpg ^__^
<bioterror> soooo professional
<jgould> (at least in our home network (and it could probably handle a small workgroup as well without giving too much fuss...))
<jgould> actually, I don't think that looks all that bad... My issue with running the Mini as a server in any capacity is that they are limited in upgradablilty...
<bioterror> or as in business use they should have redundant power intake
<bioterror> it's a shame that they dropped their XServe line
<jgould> From what I heard they didn't make any money on them
<jgould> Also, something intersting about the Mac OS, I added my NFS exports from my server and while I have write access to what I should have write access to in Ubunut, I don't have write access from within the Mac OS
<bioterror> jgould, sounds sad, but still there's business users, but ofcourse you can rip more money with iGadgets and other consumer stuff
<jmarsden> <jgould> Why asume I'm a mister?      Answer: Because your Real Name field is set to Joshua Gould, and not many girls are named Joshua.
<jgould> jmarsden: that doesn't necessarly mean anything...
<jmarsden> jgould: since it matches your bick, it is a fairly good indicator...
<jmarsden> *nick...
<jgould> True.
<jgould> I'm just trying to prove a point,  you shouldn't assume
<SpaceBack> Hi !
<bioterror> hi
<jmarsden> I'm just answering your question :)
<jgould> Heh
<jgould> I know
<jgould> I'm also in a goofy mood and half asleep
<bioterror> jmarsden, what if she's a U2 fan and likes name Joshua!
<bioterror> and thinks Bono is Gold
<SpaceBack>  i nees some help setting up my printer on lubuntu 11.04.It's the samsung 2010.I tryed using the ppd file from openprinting that worked on ubuntu,but i just can get it right.Do someone know how to do this?
<jmarsden> bioterror: I didn't say it was a perfect or 100% reliable indicator ...
<bioterror> jmarsden, I offerend another point of view ;)
<bioterror> -n
<bioterror> should not be any different from ubuntu
<bioterror> same gnome-printing-software there is
<SpaceBack> yeah but it's still not working
<SpaceBack> i even update cups,but still no result
<SpaceBack> *d
<SpaceBack> anyone ?
<bioterror> I'm about to leave work
<bioterror> otherwise I would like to help and assist
<SpaceBack> ok no problem
<SpaceBack> it's a storm coming up,so i will leave for sometime :D
<jmarsden> I'm doing tech support for work as I type... not really available, sorry...
<bioterror> maybe later ;)
<SpaceBack> ok :_
<SpaceBack> :)
<jgould> Gah... Stupid trackpad
<john_rambo> PC boots from the Lubuntu CD ..... but when I select an item & press Enter Keyboard Hangs .....It stays like that
<jgratero> what is the system monitor for Lubuntu?
<Onions> lxtask
<Onions> it is custom made, by the guy who made lxde
<jgratero> thanks
<Onions> you are welcome
<jgratero> via terminal, right?
<Onions> there is a frontend
<Onions> it appears in the menu as system monitor
<jgratero> I've found it
<jgratero> thanks again
<Onions> (mine is in spanish, it says "administrador de tareas", it should be task manager, i guess)
<Onions> ah, ok
<SpaceBack> Hi !
<SpaceBack> i have problems setting up my printer(samsung ml 2010),i tryed it with the ppd file from openprinting that worked in ubuntu,kubuntu and mepis.But it just wont work.
<SpaceBack> it's lubuntu 11/04
<SpaceBack> someone ?
<jgratero> Question: when you want to use root or administrator rights, would it be the same as in ubuntu, gksu nautilus (in lubuntu, gksu pcmanfm)?
<hilkhf> How can I make Lubuntu on a Persistence USB flashdrive?
<SpaceBack> Hi,again
<tenach> Hello!
<jgratero> this is for ubuntu, but I guess is useful as well https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<SpaceBack> can someone help me with my printer problem ?
<jgratero> when you plug the printer, is not recognized by the system?
<SpaceBack> no i even tryed it with the ppd file from openprinting
<SpaceBack> but its still not working
<jgratero> you mean ppa?
<SpaceBack> yeah,thats the file :D
<SpaceBack> http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Samsung/Samsung-ML-2010
<SpaceBack> no its still ppd
<hilkhf> Can anyone watch videos (like Youtube) using Lubuntu?
<SpaceBack> yes,just install flash plugin with synaptic
<hilkhf> Thanks
<jgratero> spaceback, check this out
<jgratero> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65111
<SpaceBack> jgratero thx,but i cant find the 4500 printer on the list
<jgratero> let me check
<SpaceBack> i;m trying the splix driver now
<jgratero> Can't find anything... Anyway, that post points to a solution without the driver
<SpaceBack> jgratero i did it !! :D i just used the splix driver from openprinting and just added my printer using cups :DDD
<jgratero> congrats!
<SpaceBack> thx :D just one more question
<SpaceBack> how to install skype because i couldnt do it with the deb package from skype.com
<SpaceBack> and how to see if my video card is on
<jgratero> what skype deb did you use?
<SpaceBack> ubuntu 10.04+
<tenach> SpaceBack: It should work; I just installed it (again) yesterday from their website.  Make sure you're grabbing the correct one (32bit vs. 64bit) for your machine.
<SpaceBack> i will try it again in a few seconds,because i;m install libreoffice know i i will let you know
<SpaceBack> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4z_usl6i9IY&feature=share :D
<SpaceBack> chrome says(again) that the package that i'm downloading can harm my comp.
<SpaceBack> its the skype ubuntu 10.04+ 32 deb package
<tenach> SpaceBack: That is a pretty normal thing for Chromium to caution about.
<tenach> SpaceBack: It should give you an option to continue with the download - it is a safe application.
<SpaceBack> tenach i had a feeling that chromium wasn't really downloading the file,because it just stoped the download after just a few seconds but showed me that it downloaded correctly.I installed firefox and downloaded the file and installed it.Everthing went just fine
<Onionhead> Hi, could someone recomend me a screenshot program for lubuntu?
<bioterror> Onionhead, press print screen
<Onionhead> I need to take screenshots of a single program, not the whole desktop
<bioterror> it will pop up into your ~/
<bioterror> scrot should be installed
<bioterror> man scrot
<tenach> SpaceBack: That is quite odd.
<Onionhead> if I press print screen, i get the screenshot of the whole area, i only need to get a screen shot of a single program
<Onionhead> hi bioterror , yesterday the install went fine, it was the ram after all. One of the modules was loose
<bioterror> I read
<SpaceBack> tenach after i installed skype i had to change skype.desktop file in usr/share/applications so that it starts with this command LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<SpaceBack> but now i cant start skype from the menu,but when i enter the command in terminal it starts normaly
<ubuntu_> I can't connect using wireless with Lubuntu
<ubuntu_> Any idea how to fix it?
<SpaceBack> tenach this is the file i edited [Desktop Entry] Name=Skype Comment=Skype Internet Telephony Exec=LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype Icon=skype.png Terminal=0 Type=Application Encoding=UTF-8 Categories=Network;Application;
<ubuntu_> I'm running Lubuntu on  a Live Persistent USB
<ubuntu_> flash drive
<bioterror> ubuntu_, can you see your wlan0 wit ifconfig -command?
<ubuntu_> How do I execute the command?
<ubuntu_> I know I use Terminal
<ubuntu_> But I don't know the syntax
<SpaceBack> open the terminal and just copy/paste
<Onionhead> i will use the xfce screenshot tool
<ubuntu_> This is what I entered-    wlan0 wit ifconfig -command
<Onionhead> thanks
<ubuntu_> nothing happens.
<SpaceBack> ifconfig wlan0
<ubuntu_> Results- wlan0: error fetching interface information: Device not found
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> what kind of wlan you have?
<bioterror> usb? inside your computer?
<ubuntu_> No idea
<ubuntu_> I'm running Lubuntu on a persistent USB flashdrive
<SpaceBack> ubuntu_ first suso apt-get install hwinfo
<ubuntu_> Sudo
<SpaceBack> then in terminal just thip hwinfo
<SpaceBack> and find your wlan
<ubuntu_> No command "thip"
<SpaceBack> thip means write
<SpaceBack> just write hwinfo
<ubuntu_> You mean just put hwinfo into Terminal?
<bioterror> type means write ;)
<bioterror> ubuntu_, da
<ubuntu_> Ok....got the results
<ubuntu_> No what?
<ubuntu_> Whoops.....Now what?
<SpaceBack> now find your wlan card and copy the result
<ubuntu_> I think this is it...
<ubuntu_> 29: PCI 500.0: 0280 Network controller
<ubuntu_>   [Created at pci.318]
<ubuntu_>   Unique ID: Ddhb.i2DS1IpFAv8
<ubuntu_>   Parent ID: CvwD.4SqtE6Cw8IA
<ubuntu_>   SysFS ID: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:05.0/0000:05:00.0
<ubuntu_>   SysFS BusID: 0000:05:00.0
<ubuntu_>   Hardware Class: network
<ubuntu_>   Model: "Broadcom BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN"
<ubuntu_>   Vendor: pci 0x14e4 "Broadcom"
<ubuntu_>   Device: pci 0x4311 "BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN"
<ubuntu_>   SubVendor: pci 0x14e4 "Broadcom"
<ubuntu_>   SubDevice: pci 0x0465
<ubuntu_>   Revision: 0x01
<ubuntu_>   Memory Range: 0xc0300000-0xc0303fff (rw,non-prefetchable)
<ubuntu_>   IRQ: 17 (2593 events)
<ubuntu_>   Module Alias: "pci:v000014E4d00004311sv000014E4sd00000465bc02sc80i00"
<ubuntu_>   Driver Info #0:
<ubuntu_>     Driver Status: ssb is not active
<ubuntu_>     Driver Activation Cmd: "modprobe ssb"
<ubuntu_>   Driver Info #1:
<ubuntu_>     Driver Status: wl is active
<ubuntu_>     Driver Activation Cmd: "modprobe wl"
<jgratero> ubuntu
<ubuntu_>   Config Status: cfg=new, avail=yes, need=no, active=unknown
<jgratero> use pastebin
<ubuntu_>   Attached to: #14 (PCI bridge)
<SpaceBack> yeah now ask bioterror for more details :D
<ubuntu_> http://pastebin.com/5TNHd3W3
<ubuntu_> What now?
<SpaceBack> jgratero what is the meaning of this http://pastebin.com/UpGxaxs0
<jgratero> let me check
<SpaceBack> i cant start skype after i edited the launcher in usr/share/applications
<jgratero> is this what happens when you try to run skype?
<SpaceBack> yes from terminal with this command
<SpaceBack> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<jgratero> did you backup the previous launcher?
<SpaceBack> no because i just edited one line
<SpaceBack> jgratero here is the file http://pastebin.com/T9TgiFzC
<jgratero> what number is the edited line?
<SpaceBack> what do you mean with nubmer
<SpaceBack> *number
<SpaceBack> i used nano to edit the file
<jgratero> what part of this text is the one you edited
<SpaceBack> the one that starts with Exec
<SpaceBack> that should be the line that starts the application
<jgratero> give me a moment
<jgratero> office duty :-P
<SpaceBack> jgratero no problem i found a solution,look at this image http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-wX5Byim-XEk/TbQNvn6es5I/AAAAAAAABDo/Epp65-cJ_TM/s400/skype.png
<SpaceBack> i just rewrote it and it works now :D
<jgratero> sweet
<SpaceBack> the important thing is to add the last line :D StartupNotify=true :D
<jgratero> :-)
<SpaceBack> jgratero thank you for the help,i will visit this chat more often now :D
<SpaceBack> see ya
<jgratero> see ya dude
<bioterror> kids kids kids
<bioterror> next time: !paste | nick
<SpaceBack> Hi,i just came again to give this tip
 * bioterror is all ears
<bioterror> and eyes!
<SpaceBack> after i installed my video card i destroyed my plymouth
<bioterror> suprise
<bioterror> plymouth makes me sad
<SpaceBack> so i found this tutorial http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/
<SpaceBack> and it works great now
<SpaceBack> i used the 1366x768 resolutin like in the tutorial
<SpaceBack> *o
<bioterror> television resolution
<SpaceBack> yeah i anted to try 1920x1080 but it works great now so i dont want to change it
<SpaceBack> *w
<SpaceBack> i changed now to 1920x1440 and it still works great
<soapee01> howdy, runing natty lubuntu. Trying to get gnome nanny to run, but it won't start (nanny-admin-console).  getting GdkPixbuf-CRITICAL errors in .xsession-errors, and lot's of ENOENT (No such file or directory) in strace. I think a gnome package might not be listed as a dependency, but not being a gnome guy, not sure which one.  Any advice on where to look further?
<SpaceBack> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10qLYy6hiFQ&feature=related
<tenach> o/
<Unit193> Howdy tenach
<tenach> hallo Unit193
<SpaceBack> lubuntu is great !!!! :D
<MrChrisDruif> How can I easily start a terminal command? gtk-redshift -l 52:4.5 is the command
<MrChrisDruif> Yes, gtk-redshift is installed
<MrChrisDruif> Anyone? ;) Don't worry, I don't bite
<Thraspic> I have a mystery to solve.  I'm trying to figure out how to reload the lxpanel config file, just so changes to the config file ('panel') will be updated, similar to "REload COnfig Files" in Openbox.  Stopping and starting lxde with the kill command is not what I'm looking for.  Any suggestions?
<Thraspic> I will pay $75 US dollars for an answer.  I won't pay it but that doesn't mean you can't issue me and bill and then sue when I don't pay.
<Thraspic> *the bill.  I hate mistyping 'jokes'
<KM0201> especially one that isn't even funny
 * Thraspic refers you to quotes around 'joke'
 * Thraspic explodes
<silverarrow> hi
#lubuntu 2011-05-25
<churly> Can I add a program shortcut on the LXDE main menu that is not in a subcategory, just on the base menu?  Can this be done, by chance, by remove the "Categories=" line in the desktop file?  Or the "Type="? Or is there another trick?
<bioterror> I could have earned $75 ;)
<SpaceBack> Greetings !
<kunguz> Hi, how to open package manager in lubuntu? I saw an update-manager...
<bioterror> synaptic
<bioterror> from the menu
<kunguz> bioterror: now, I saw it. Thank you.
<kunguz> instead of flash player plugin, will lightspark do the job also?
<bioterror> we tend to use flashplayer-nonfree
<kunguz> bioterror: thanks
<bioterror> np and laters ;)
<SpaceBack> Hi !
<bioterror> SpaceBack, if you want to chat with us, #lubuntu-offtopic
<SpaceBack> bioterror i just said hi )
<SpaceBack> :)
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> is there any recommende email client like thunderbird for lubuntu?
<DooitzeCompaq> Is thunderbird too heavy for your computer?
<silverarrow> I haven't tried it yet, I shouldn't think so
<silverarrow> I think Opera has one too
<DooitzeCompaq> besides Thunderbird there is Evolution
<DooitzeCompaq> oh, I didn't know that
<SpaceBack> silverarrow there is Sylpheed
<silverarrow> I have to google them
<silverarrow> :- ) thanks
<DooitzeCompaq> http://sylpheed.sraoss.jp/en/
<silverarrow> sylpheed might be the fastest then?
<SpaceBack> dont really know,just try and see if you like it
<silverarrow> I used to have outlook, but I don't use windows that much anymore
<silverarrow> hotmail is so full of spam, and popups
<DooitzeCompaq> so you wanted to find a good alternative
<silverarrow> yes
<silverarrow> I shall go for sylpheed, and see how it works
<DooitzeCompaq> I don't use hotmail anymore
<DooitzeCompaq> I now use google mail or gmail
<silverarrow> is it any better?
<SpaceBack> i use hotmail,gmail,mail.com and its the same *hit,but i need a email adress,dont I :)
<silverarrow> I got a bit conserned when youtube and google mail sort of merged
<DooitzeCompaq> yes
<silverarrow> we do
<silverarrow> there seem to be less commersials in gmail
<SpaceBack> and i used yahoo but them number of spam messages were incredible
<silverarrow> I get spam too in hotmail, but they mostly go in the junk folder
<DooitzeCompaq> what you could do is first register a google account and afterwards a youtube one. Next you remove your google account and you can use your youtube account without Google account
<SpaceBack> the best of them for me is mail.com
<silverarrow> I have grown to like lubuntu, so on this comptuer it probalby is a good idea to stay with the lightweigh stuff
<silverarrow> I'm also trying to make puppylinux work
<SpaceBack> puppy is a great distro but i must say that i didnt expect that lubuntu is such a stable distro
<silverarrow> The only reason I still want ubuntu is because of Totem player
<SpaceBack> i used most of my time slackware but i really could not any more get along with the package installation process
<silverarrow> I see
<silverarrow> I never tried slackware
<silverarrow> maybe I will though
<silverarrow> I have used, puppy, lubuntu, ubuntu, fedora,
<SpaceBack> slack is a very interesting distro
<silverarrow> linspire
<SpaceBack> i used from number 1 to 83 http://distrowatch.com/
<SpaceBack>  xD
<silverarrow> cool
<SpaceBack> not really
<SpaceBack> i had to trash many many cd's
<silverarrow> trouble burning?
<SpaceBack> no but i got a box where i can throw away my used cd's for linux
<SpaceBack> there are many distros
<silverarrow> yes, I have no amition to try them all lol
<silverarrow> but some I will
<SpaceBack> arch must be on your list
<SpaceBack> its a great distro
<SpaceBack> and slack and gentoo
<SpaceBack> after that you are really good linux user :D
<silverarrow> bac
<silverarrow> back
<silverarrow> sorry, I got  a phone call
<leszek> hi
<DooitzeCompaq> hi
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> why isn't Opera in package manager?
<leszek> silverarrow: it isn't free software
<silverarrow> are you shore?
<leszek> its definitately closed source
<leszek> I think you can find it in the ubuntu partner repository or just on opera.com. They have a ppa or something like that
<silverarrow> it's free for download, and in Puppy linux it is found as a puplet
<leszek> its freeware but not free software
<silverarrow> I see
<leszek> ubuntu uses the partner repo for something like that
<silverarrow> thanks, usefull to know these things ;- )
<leszek>  see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding Canonical Partner Repositories
<silverarrow> when I download opera, I get  a warning "risk to system" or something like that
<silverarrow> how much am I likely to mess up if I mark off for natty-backports?
<leszek> silverarrow: its not recommened for the average user
<leszek> its only useful if you know how to report and send a bug
<silverarrow> I might not do it then
<silverarrow> I think my old hard drive must have been full of errors
<silverarrow> lubuntu runs like a dream now
<pmatulis> strange, lubuntu is using 466 out of 512 MB of memory when nothing is running.  normal?  doesn't seem very light to me
<DooitzeCompaq> pmatulis, do you have a gpu which use shared memory?
<pmatulis> DooitzeCompaq: this is a kvm guest with the cirrus emulated card
<DooitzeCompaq> okay
<DooitzeCompaq> sounds strange
<pmatulis> DooitzeCompaq: it's disappointing
<DooitzeCompaq> Try virtualbox
<DooitzeCompaq> I used lubuntu with less memory than 512MB
<DooitzeCompaq> maybe its a bug that it uses too much memory when running on a kvm host
<kill3>  I use Lubuntu on laptop which has 256MB RAM
<DooitzeCompaq> so I think its a bug pmutils, use virtualbox
<pmatulis> DooitzeCompaq: alright
<DooitzeCompaq> good luck pmatulis
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> how do I install from root?
<silverarrow> I am in termial window, and it asks for root command
<DooitzeCompaq> sudo apt-get install [package]
<silverarrow> hmm, terminal closed
<silverarrow> weird
<silverarrow> I usued to be able to download Opera with out terminal
<silverarrow> £$½"#%
<silverarrow> why do I get terminal and not package manager?
<silverarrow> is it possible to download Opera from terminal?
<Unit193> silverarrow: You can install Opera from a repo (hosted on their server)
<silverarrow> I have dowloaded directly from their site, but installation got a bit tricky with root commands
<bioterror> sudo dpkg -I opera.deb
<Unit193> silverarrow: You should be able to do this: wget -O file http://deb.opera.com/archive.key && sudo apt-key add file && sudo sh -c 'echo "deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ stable non-free" >> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/opera.list' && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install opera
<silverarrow> yes something is happening
<Unit193> bioterror: That was from the bonny events...
<silverarrow> where did you find that Unit193?
<silverarrow> worked like nothing else
<Unit193> I just put it into one command: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppas/15
<silverarrow> cool, I shall have to remember that
<silverarrow> Error in file "/usr/share/applications/gnumeric.desktop": "zz-application/zz-winassoc-xls" is an invalid MIME type ("zz-application" is an unregistered media type)
<silverarrow> should I worry about the last message there?
<silverarrow> I shall have to go on Amazon and find a book on how to get to now Terminal window
<bioterror> !cli | silverarrow
<ubot5> silverarrow: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<silverarrow> cool
<silverarrow> I got a lot of lib updates after the Opera installation, are they any good in Lubuntu?
<Unit193> I wouldn't know, I don't use or plan to use Opera
<silverarrow> you are in firefox?
<silverarrow> I tried midori, which was all right, exept for it kept crashing
<Unit193> midori isn't bad...
<silverarrow> maybe I shall give midori a chance
<Unit193> I'm told Arora is small (but it's QT)
<silverarrow> QT ?
<leszek> Unit193: arora is lightweight. Its written in qt4 but who cares ;)
<bioterror> Unit193, what's wrong with qt?
<Unit193> leszek: I haven't use it much, but that will bring in a TON of depends
<leszek> Unit193: why ?
<leszek> Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.6-6~), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1), libqt4-network (>= 4:4.5.3), libqt4-script (>= 4:4.5.3), libqt4-sql (>= 4:4.5.3), libqtcore4 (>= 4:4.7.0~beta1), libqtgui4 (>= 4:4.6.1), libqtwebkit4, libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1)
<leszek> that are the dependencies. I think this aren't so much
<Unit193> Hmmm... 37 MB isn't all that much (I must have already got half of them)
<semitones> does lubuntu use pulseaudio?
<bioterror> no
<bioterror> just alsa
<semitones> would it make sense to install pulseaudio on a 10yr old lubuntu laptop so I could stream music to it from a different computer?
<bioterror> http://mpd.wikia.com/wiki/Music_Player_Daemon_Wiki ?
<semitones> I kind of wanted the laptop to be more of a thin client
<semitones> and all of the music would be played from youtube or mp3, but transmitted through LAN to the laptop (and thus the speakers)
<bioterror> install mpd client to your laptop and mpd to your mp3 storage computer
<semitones> is mpd easy to control?
<semitones> like could I play a song in rhythmbox or similar, and have it play on the laptop?
<bioterror> look that url I pasted ~10mins ago
<semitones> i've been reading it, and it looks like pulseaudio is better
<semitones> how difficult would it be to use pulse instead of alsa?
<Rave1> Hi   what are you supposed to use as a user name and password for the live  CD   lubuntu  10.04
<GTRsdk> How do I test RAM easily?
<Rave1> GTRsdk,      mem test
<Rave1> it is a part of most live CDs
<GTRsdk> Rave1, is it possible by just using the menu on the GRUB bootloader?
#lubuntu 2011-05-26
<GTRsdk> and.. how do I get the GRUB menu appear? how do I set the resolution for that? When GRUB would normally appear, the monitor says "Out of range"
<Rave1> GTRsdk,  sorry not sure I have never tried
<Unit193> GTRsdk: You should be able to edit settings in /etc/default/grub
<Rave1> you will need to doall that  froma live
<Unit193> GTRsdk: You also may have to press shift to get to the grub menu. memtest will take forever to run
<GTRsdk> Unit193, so run it overnight?
<Rave1> I thought   it was now Tab to get to the menu
<Unit193> GTRsdk: That's the best idea!
<Unit193> Rave1: Why would you need to edit that from a CD?
<Rave1> you were talking about editing the grub config were you not
<Unit193> You just edit /etc/default/grub then update-grub
<GTRsdk> I can edit it from the main system
<Rave1> Unit193,   yes you are correct
<Rave1> I was thinking of some thing else
<GTRsdk> so would it also be a good idea to check for bad sectors on the hard drive?
<Rave1> GTRsdk,  cant hurt
<GTRsdk> Rave1, and the best way to do that is to use a live cd?
<Rave1> GTRsdk,  you will need to get some disk check program
<Rave1> I just use the manufactures programs
<Rave1> I am sure someone else may have their own favorites
<GTRsdk> so the command "e2fsck -c /dev/sda" would work?
<Rave1> I thought you wanted to check the disc
<Rave1> but that will check the file system
<GTRsdk> which is what I am wanting
<Rave1> check   fsck  man pages there are a number of different levels of checks
<aminiesta> where can i have great themes of Lubuntu
<Rave1> aminiesta,  I think that there is little in the way of eye candy for LXDE
<aminiesta> i'm just cannot wait
<Rave1> the idea of  a light environment is to keep it simple
<aminiesta> you mean there'll be no chance to see any new themes?
<Rave1> aminiesta,  there are more themes for LXDE available   than what is on the  Lubuntu  CD
<szczur> aminiesta, you can go to http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=100&PHPSESSID=300aac75f551aa764ecbcce8396818aa
<szczur> this will change the look of the windows (buttons etc.)
<aminiesta> thanks a lot all of you
<szczur> and this will change the title bar etc. > http://box-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=7402
<aminiesta> How can I enable second Keyboard layout
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> anyone else who doesn't like the upgrades that well?
<silverarrow>  I mean like from 10.04 to 11.04
<silverarrow> such a hassle to clean up after
<silverarrow> but I like lubuntu, it has become my main os the last few months
<Busigast> hey everyone :D
<Busigast> im thinking about switching from ubuntu to lubuntu, what are the biggest changes ? is it possible to use compiz effects on lubuntu ?
<palhmbs> anybody awake? - I need help with lxterminal and vim color schemes
<palhmbs> lxterminal seems to screw everything up
<palhmbs> hey IdleOne ...
<palhmbs> got any tips for fixing vim colors in lxterminal?
<bioterror> http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/Change_the_color_scheme
<palhmbs> bioterror, omg, really it's not that simple surely?
<palhmbs> bioterror, http://www.vi-improved.org/color_sampler_pack/ << --- tried all these and they are just awful
<bioterror> then configure your own color schemes
<palhmbs> http://forum.lxde.org/viewtopic.php?t=1421&f=26#p3938 <<-- found this then decided to come here...
<palhmbs> yah - that's just what I want to do
<palhmbs> I just thought some helpful lubuntu user would have a nice dark scheme already setup for vim
<palhmbs> to save me some work
<bioterror> we all use leafpad ":D"
<Unit193> or nano...
<poltak> derp
<palhmbs> flip, you 2 are kidding right?
<palhmbs> nano - omg, that's so funny
<bioterror> palhmbs, /usr/share/vim/vim7X/colors
<bioterror> there's your themes
<bioterror> take one, edit it as you wish and enjoy your vi improved
<palhmbs> hey - slate is not bad
<palhmbs> thanks!!
<attractive> Hello all, i`m using Lubuntu 11.04 release on my OEM version of Mio Litepad N890 and have much of bugs. Can anybody help me with this?
<bioterror> depends what kind of bugs
<bioterror> and ofcourse bugs are ment to be reported at launchpad.net
<attractive> i have a bug with freeze on resume from stand-by. can i fix this using any packeges&
<attractive> i have repeated answer on volume control keys on my laptop keyboard
<bioterror> that suspend problem can be related to acpi or kernel mode settings
<bioterror> hard to say
<bioterror> you can try kernel parameters
<bioterror> like "nomodeset" for disabling kms
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Common%20Boot%20Options more about them
<attractive> can i try this params on livecd?
<bioterror> sure
<attractive> what is kms? kernel mode service?
<bioterror> kernel mode setting
<bioterror> my dell d600 had problems with resuming from suspend
<bioterror> and disabling kms solved my problems
<bioterror> some people are adding bios passwords on that :D
<bioterror> what I've been watching launchpad discussions
<poltak_> Anyone successfully use KDE with lubuntu?
<bioterror> why?
<bioterror> doesnt that fight against the idea of lubuntu provide light and fast DE?
<poltak_> I'm allowed to ask this question, bioterror.
<bioterror> and then again
<bioterror> your question doesnt have head or tail
<bioterror> what parts of KDE should be used succesfully with Lubuntu?
<bioterror> replace pcmanfm with Dolphin?
<bioterror> use Plasma desktop?
<poltak_> Use entire KDE replacement of LXDE elements. THAT is what I am asking.
<bioterror> why not just use kubuntu then?
<poltak_> Ergh, you're ignored. Anyone want answer my question?
<attractive> i`ve a bug with lubuntu 11.04 when i resumed from stand by, nomodeset don`t helps me
<bioterror> attractive, check logs
<attractive> what log file?
<attractive> /var/logs/... - ?
<bioterror> like messages
<poltak_> i love sausage... yummm
<DooitzeCompaq> goodafternoon
<DooitzeCompaq> Welcome Mikelevel and mark76
<DooitzeCompaq> Welcome Semitones, hyperair and siriusly
<stlsaint> DooitzeCompaq: hello
<stlsaint> DooitzeCompaq: whats with nick?
<DooitzeCompaq> My name is Dooitze and my computer is a Compaq
<Daxwax> ahh thanks lubuntu for breathing life into my ancient laptop =)
<stlsaint> Daxwax: nice
<stlsaint> Daxwax: just how old was the laptop
<Daxwax> hmm not quite sure... but the specs is 650mhz 256mb ram :)
<Daxwax> it was pretty damn good when I bought it though
<stlsaint> Daxwax: ah yes that is right up lubuntus alley :D
<Daxwax> 9-10 years old i recon
<stlsaint> Daxwax: that is what lubuntu is good at
<Daxwax> had to use the mini iso to install without the gui though
<stlsaint> hrm 256 mb ram should have been good enough to install with graphcis
<stlsaint> but whatever works its still great
<Daxwax> yeah... I thought so as well, but the installer wouldn't work
<Daxwax> I've got the gui now, it was just the installer that demanded a bit too much, or perhaps the cd wasn't burned properly
<bioterror> no matter how you burn the cd, it just wont make the ubiquity any better
<churly> Does anyone know how to put a program shortcut on the base main menu?  Similar to "Run" and "Logout"?  I can't see to find a guide which describes this process, and tinkering hasn't been overly successful.
<stlsaint> churly: you want to add a program shortcut to the logout menu?
<bioterror> churly, /usr/share/applications/fooooo.desktop and the category describes the menu place
<bioterror> freedesktop has documentation
<churly> stlsaint, No, I want to add a program shortcut to the main menu, but NOT in a Category like Interet/Accessories/etc.  I played with the foo.desktop files, using "Run" and "Logout" as a template (since they are on the base menu, not in a category) but I was unsucesful.  I also tried editting the lxpanel config.
<churly> freedesktop?  I'll browse.
<bioterror> churly, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ has a link
<churly> bioterror, Thanks a bunch, will go look now
<stlsaint> exit
<modris> how about defragment in lubuntu? same like in windows?
<modris> and what file system use 11.04
<phillw> modris 11.04 uses ext4, which has minimal fragmentation, there is some that goes on, but nothing as to the likes of windows.
<modris> phillw, ok, i try read litle about ext4... and dont need thinking about defrag, yes?
<phillw> I can get you an article on it... just give me a few minutes.
<modris> teory about ext4 is http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4
<modris> maybe you have some interesting reading material about it!
<modris> not very technical, with general point of pluses and minuses
<bioterror> BTRFS should get less fragmented than ext4
<modris> thnk bioterror. there is link for others if interesting http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Btrfs
<bioterror> but does ext4 have that online defrag? :)
<phillw> bioterror: it does, but it depends on which kernel you are using, there is / was e4defrag, along with using the e2fsprogs with the ext4 switch.
<bioterror> yeah, cant find it anymore ;)
<modris> about online defrag for ext4 https://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Ext4_Howto#Online_defragmentation
<phillw> https://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Ext4_Howto ... lol modris :)
<phillw> I was also looking at their 'official' site. and looking for the command to test howmuc fragemntation you had.
<phillw> *how much*
<JLuc> Hello
<JLuc> iv a skype pb
<JLuc> how to kill the process ?
<bioterror> ps aux |less
<bioterror> kill pid
<bioterror> ofcourse in terminal ;)
<JLuc> it keeps opening and closing
<JLuc> awfull
<JLuc> kill doesnt work
<bioterror> give kill -9 ten
<bioterror> then
<JLuc> error : no process of this type
<bioterror> or killall -9 skype
<JLuc> i try
<JLuc> yes !
<JLuc> aoufff
<JLuc> we breath again
<JLuc> could only type one or 2 letter at once between each flashing poping skype window ...
<JLuc> now delete shared.xml in ~/.Skype
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> skype is iiivyl!
<JLuc> & everyday a bit more...
<JLuc> done
<JLuc> thank you very much bioterror
<bioterror> np
<JLuc> why your nick 'bioterror' ?
<bioterror> becouse I tend to fart so much
<JLuc> ahahaha !
<cobra-the-joker> hey guys ... can i use lubuntu on 512 MB ram ... and p3 computer ?
<Daxwax> I'm currently running it on 640mhz 256mb ram, so yeah.. should work :)
<cobra-the-joker> Daxwax: and its not sluggish or anything ?
<Daxwax> well.. a bit perhaps, but nothing compared to when I ran winxp on it
<cobra-the-joker> gr8 then
<cobra-the-joker> Daxwax: what about your VGA ?
<Daxwax> some integrated ati chipset, haven't really looked into that yet
<Daxwax> installed lubuntu earlier today
<cobra-the-joker> ok
<belak> Any idea when an x86_64 build will be available?
#lubuntu 2011-05-27
<phillw> belak: there is a community built 64bit version available.
<phillw> belak: have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GetLubuntu
<bU1337Pr00f> I just have a single question. Does Lubuntu support 64 bit architectures or is it only 32 bit? I was confused that there was only one .iso file to download off the site.
<KM0201> bU1337Pr00f: the 64bit version (for now) isn't officially part of Lubuntu (a community port, of a community port..)... at last i think thats how it is.
<Unit193> bU1337Pr00f: There is a community edition at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GetLubuntu
<bU1337Pr00f> So there won't be official support for 64 bit until the release of 11.10?
<poltak_> No modern processors even support 64bit yet, so why would you even care unless you were running a supercomputer? :P
<poltak_> (which I'm assuming you're not)
<KM0201> bU1337Pr00f: far as i know, that is correct, but Unit193 would know better than i
<bU1337Pr00f> poltak: then what is ia64 and x86_64?
<poltak_> ia64 is itanium thingy... not really a common processor
<bU1337Pr00f> True, but x86_64 if very common.
<poltak_> x86_64 is for further advanced machines (not commercial)
<bU1337Pr00f> well thanks for the answer. I'll leave a spot in my CD wallet for when Oneiric comes out.
<poltak_> np
<Unit193> poltak_: That is totally wrong. 64bit supported processors VERY common...
<Unit193> +are
<poltak_> Unit193: Okay Tron :P
 * jgould has two 64 bit processors
<jgould> they are x86_64's
<poltak_> Ergh, you guys are imbeciles. Going back to my work.
<bU1337Pr00f> I run a dual-core 64bit, that's why I asked.
<Unit193> bioterror Howdy hoho!
<canthus13> bU1337Pr00f: Which OS?
<bU1337Pr00f> Right now Ubuntu Natty.
<canthus13> bU1337Pr00f: 32 or 64?
<bU1337Pr00f> 64
<canthus13> :)
 * canthus13 runs 32 on most of his machines, just for compatibility's sake, but runs Debian 64 on his servers with 64 bit processors.
<bU1337Pr00f> I was thinking of shit canning it and switching to Gentoo, but it takes too long.
<bU1337Pr00f> I was running Gentoo on my server. Old beat up Celeron 466. Takes 9 hours to complie the kernel...
<canthus13> Heh.  That's why I stick with Debian for my servers.. precompiled, and works fine.  I was running it quite nicely on a 500mhz P3 with 128mb ram.. until I 'upgraded' the CPU and killed it, anyway... :/
<bU1337Pr00f> That's why I like Gentoo. I can control just about everything. My next project is LFS.
<canthus13> I've worked on and off with an LFS install in a VM for a while.... It's tedious.
<canthus13> It's way more annoying than a stage one install.
<bU1337Pr00f> Yeah... it's mento to be
<canthus13> It's like making your own legos, then building a house with them.
<bU1337Pr00f> I build houses too. ^_^ Don't use Legos though. Well logging off chan. Thanks for the info guys.
<jmarsden> <poltak_> Ergh, you guys are imbeciles. Going back to my work.        # This is disrespectful.  Please read and follow the Ubuntu Code of Conduct.  Channel guidelines are expected to be followed, see /topic
<poltak_> jmarsden: ignored
<jmarsden> phillw: Around?
<bioterror> jmarsden, may I help?
<bioterror> ;up
<bioterror> why this uses nick ban :D
<Unit193> \o/
<bioterror> ;lurk
<bioterror> ;part
<DragonEyes> Error.  The syntax for that command is: part <channel>
<bioterror> ;part #lubuntu
<jgould> Heh
<bioterror> ;up
<bioterror> ;lurk
<bioterror> silverarrow, did you order aeropress? :)
<silverarrow> no
<silverarrow> not yet
<silverarrow> ...one minute...
<silverarrow> ordered
<silverarrow> :-)
<silverarrow> in 4 or 5 days I might have it
<silverarrow> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Aerobie-Aeropress-Coffee-Maker-EXTRA-350-Filters-/180583115335?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Food_SM&hash=item2a0b97aa47#ht_1565wt_982
<silverarrow> this one
<silverarrow> are there serveral versions?
<silverarrow> I like coffee gadgets
<silverarrow> especially if the work
<silverarrow> i tried to order this one before, but the seller turned out not to allow bidders outside UK
<bioterror> :)
<bioterror> I've enjoyed my ;)
<bioterror> mine even
<silverarrow> thanks for thip, I look forward to getting it
<stlsaint> Sup folks
<Daxwax> g'day
<jarnos> How can you set autostarted applications in lubuntu natty?
<bioterror> easily
<bioterror> :)
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ
<jarnos> bioterror, I tried that, but the item (for pidgin) is not chown in the list
<jarnos> bioterror, I could not find the documentation via lubuntu.net, btw.
<jarnos> bioterror, if it was easy, there would not be faq ;)
<jarnos> ^^^shown
<bioterror> you dont have pidgin.desktop in /usr/share/applications/ ?
<jarnos> bioterror, yes I have an I copied it to ~/.config/autostart
<jarnos> bioterror, xchat.desktop does affect the list, when I copied it.
<SpaceBack> hi !
<SpaceBack> i need the lubuntu alternate cd,i just cant find it
<Daxwax> I guess he found it =)
<mimilus_> plop
<mimilus_> Is there a place to find an iso for lubuntu 10.04 ? not a torrent please !
<mimilus_> How amount of memory does lubuntu eat by default ?
<phillw> mimilus_: yes the link in the topic has all the methods of getting lubuntu
 * mimilus_ is opening eyes
<phillw> mimilus_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GetLubuntu
<mimilus_> ah ok, thank's
<mimilus_> the iso are live cd like standart ubuntu CDs ?
<phillw> 128Mb is about the minimum for lubuntu
<phillw> yes
<mimilus_> ok thank's
<phillw> just bear in mind the 'check cd' does not work on 10.04 (Save you thinking it was a corrupt download / burn)
<mimilus_> ok thank's , at the end of the install, just before reboot ?
<phillw> sorry?
<mimilus_> check cd does not work, in the menu after boot ?
 * mimilus_ 's trying to connect synapses
<phillw> yes, you need to manually verify it. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/10.04
<mimilus_> so I'll see it , that's it ?
<mimilus_> ok thank's
<jarnos> Can someone add pidgin to autostarted applications?
<stlsaint> jarnos: you can on your install ;)
<jarnos> stlsaint, like how?
<Unit193> jarnos: Is that what you want to do? There is a sweet wiki page telling you how: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ
<jarnos> Unit193, for some reason it does not work for pidgin.desktop in Natty.
<Unit193> jarnos: You're talking about program launch on login?
<jarnos> Unit193, I can't see pidgin in Desktop Session Settings dialog even if I copy pidgin.desktop to ~/.config/autostart
<jarnos> Unit193, it is strange, since I can add xchat to autostarted in similar way, actually it shows enabled in the dialog, if I copy the respective file.
<jarnos> Even if not shown in the dialog, pidgin gets autostarted in login.
<Unit193> jarnos: That does seem a little odd...
<home-alone> hi....what are the system requirements for Lubuntu...???
<mikedep334> home-alone: with 10.04 at least, basically any computer with 128MB of RAM
<mikedep334> eg, you could use a 300 mhz CPU if you had to
<mikedep334> a video card that can do 1024x768 would be safe
<faaar> hello
<mikedep334> keyboard + mouse, stuff like a trackball should work too
<mikedep334> home-alone: oh, at least 3GB of HDD space or so
<faaar> someone can help me?how can i install skype on lubuntu 11.04?
<mikedep334> faaar, I know that if you install the ubuntu software center you can install it from the "canonical partners"
<mikedep334> let me see if there's a direct way
<mikedep334> faaar: can you try running: sudo software-properties-gtk
<faaar> i ll try
<mikedep334> if it works, go to the "other software" tab
<mikedep334> and enable the partner repository (not the one with source code)
<faaar> yes
<faaar> now what?
<mikedep334> if that works, open up synpatic package manager
<mikedep334> hit "reload" or whatever in the top left
<mikedep334> and search for skype
<mikedep334> select it
<mikedep334> hit install
<mikedep334> it should then install
<Unit193> mikedep334: You really should use gksudo with GUI apps!
<mikedep334> Unit193: ahh, thanks
<faaar> it works,thanks mikedep334
<mikedep334> faaar: glad to be of help!
<mikedep334> run a test call though
<home-alone> does Lubuntu uses only LXDE as DE...???
<mikedep334> home-alone: you can add other desktop environments if you want
<mikedep334> I'm almost definite you chose between them at the login prompt
<mikedep334> it's part of LXDM
<mikedep334> LXDE Display Manager
<mikedep334> eg, you can install the "ubuntu-desktop" package to get gnome
<home-alone> but then it will nomore Lubuntu...???
<Unit193> Don't forget about the openbox
<home-alone> "L"in lubuntu is LXDE
<mikedep334> then went prompted, chose to stick with lxdm as the display manager
<mikedep334> home-alone: Lubuntu uses LXDE, Ubuntu uses gnome. Whichever one you start out with doesn't matter too much.
<mikedep334> AFAIK, if you're switching between GNOME & LXDE, the only real difference between Ubuntu & Lubuntu is the artwork on bootup & the display manager
<mikedep334> just keep in mind that installing Ubuntu-Desktop will install ALL the standard GNOME Ubuntu packages
<mikedep334> it will take up a lot of space
<mikedep334> and GNOME apps will use up more memory than LXDE (or regular GTK) apps in general
<home-alone> I will go with default Lubuntu . I have a fairly old pc its PII with 256 ram and 20 gb HD
<Unit193> Ubuntu went Unity, so not so much gnome ;)
<mikedep334> home-alone: Ubuntu 10.04 should run great on there
<home-alone> no ubuntu 10.04 is pretty slow on it
<mikedep334> Ubuntu 11.04 used up like 256MB for me out-of-box, but I think there may have been something wrong or a hardware-specific memory usage issue.
<mikedep334> Ubuntu 11.04 should defniitely run on it though
<Unit193> mikedep334: s/Ubuntu/Luubuntu ?
<mikedep334> home-alone: do not expect 11.04 to be significantly faster than 10.04 though
<mikedep334> Unit193: my bad
<mikedep334> Lubuntu
<mikedep334> *Lubuntu 11.04 used up like 200-250 MB of RAM for me out-of-box for some reason, but I think there may have been something wrong...
<mikedep334> home-alone: you might want to try the 'midori' web browser if web browsing goes slow
<mikedep334> also, try not run too many apps at once (but that's generic advice)
<mikedep334> also, here's the latest version of midori: https://launchpad.net/~midori/+archive/ppa
<mikedep334> let me know if you need help installing it from the PPA
<Unit193> I have heard good things about arora too (Midori is a great browser, if a little buggy)
<mikedep334> Unit193: haven't tried it
<mikedep334> I know many people are using epiphany too, it's lightweight now that it uses webkit
<mikedep334> Unit193: Arora uses QT though, QT would take up some extra memory on his system
<Unit193> mikedep334: Yeah... That is the downside. I personally use midori
<mikedep334> Unit193: yup
<mikedep334> I mainly know about this stuff for when I am helping people with old systems
<mikedep334> I use firefox or chome myself
<mikedep334> *chrome
<Unit193> Chrome? Not Chromium?
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<kosaidpo> anyone know a good app to convert files to mp4 ??
<mikedep334> kosaidpo: assuming you mean apple mp4 files, then handbrake should do a good job
<mikedep334> Unit193: I use Chrome. I am also on Windows most of the time (ie, now)
<kosaidpo> mikedep334: thanks ill try it now ,btw i mean an application by app : D
<mikedep334> kosaidpo: np, every body knows application = app
<mikedep334> kosaidpo: what (L)ubuntu release are you on?
<mikedep334> here's the PPA for Lucid and older
<mikedep334> https://launchpad.net/~handbrake-ubuntu/+archive/ppa
<kosaidpo> mikedep334: 11.04
<mikedep334> kosaidpo: ahh, good
<kosaidpo> mikedep334: but its not availabe tho :P
<mikedep334> handbrake-gtk is the package you want, it's in the default repositories
<mikedep334> hmm
<kosaidpo> i have to add the repo mikedep334
<mikedep334> maybe I got it from another repo
<kosaidpo> ohh okies no console version ?? i wud like it if its lighter n faster
<Unit193> !info handbreak-gtk
<mikedep334> kosaidpo: oh, there should be handbrake-cli
<ubot5> Package handbreak-gtk does not exist in natty
<mikedep334> I assumed you weren't fluent with the CLI
<kosaidpo> mikedep334: im not tho but ilike to use it :D
<mikedep334> kosaidpo: getdeb has handbrake-gtk & handbrake-cli
<mikedep334> kosaidpo: cool
<kosaidpo> so i can be fluent in the future
<mikedep334> the PPA is only for lucid and older
<kosaidpo> mikedep334: ohhh okies
<mikedep334> kosaidpo: http://www.getdeb.net/software/HandBrake
<mikedep334> looks like you'll have to add the entire getdeb repo
<mikedep334> that link does not include the handbrake-cli package
<mikedep334> http://www.getdeb.net/updates/Ubuntu/11.04/?q=handbrake
<mikedep334> see the "Click here to learn how to install application from getdeb"
<kosaidpo> i dont mind addin the getden repo i have already the game one :D
<mikedep334> follow the instructions, and then you should be able to find handbrake-cli in synaptic
<Unit193> or apt-get ;)
<mikedep334> Unit193: or "sudo aptitude install handbrake-cli"
<mikedep334> I for one will mourn the loss of aptitude on the ubuntu-desktop CD
<Unit193> I won't as I use apt-get full time
<mikedep334> Unit193: gotcha
<mikedep334> I have a ton of trouble whenever I try to use the interactive mode of aptitude
<Unit193> mikedep334: Have you looked at pastebinit? That's one program I want by default
<mikedep334> but the command line mode (if that is the correct term) has more feature than apt-get
<mikedep334> try entering "aptitude " then hitting tab
<kosaidpo> mikedep334: i use apt-get too :D
<mikedep334> Unit193: no, sounds cool though
<Unit193> mikedep334: lspci |pastebinit | usage :D
<kosaidpo> guys icant add the deb http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu natty-getdeb apps using the cmmd line ??
<mikedep334> for example, try "aptitude search <part-of-package-name>"
<kosaidpo> i mean with apt-add-repo
<mikedep334> Unit193: ahh! good test case.
<Unit193> mikedep334: apt-cache search lala
<Unit193> mikedep334: Maybe we should take this -offtopic...
<mikedep334> kosaidpo: use sudo dpkg -i <getdeb-.deb-file-name>
<mikedep334> or double click the getdeb repository-adding deb
<mikedep334> in case that works
<mikedep334> Unit193: I'm about to head out
<kosaidpo> miked yeh i kno it will im jst curious how to add a non launchapd repo using the console for ex this one sudo apt-add-repository deb http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu natty-getdeb apps
 * kosaidpo this does work
<mikedep334> kosaidpo: in case you don't know, you do need to use sudo
<kosaidpo> mikedep334: what ?? i use this ---> sudo apt-add-repository deb http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu natty-getdeb apps  BUT its not wokin
<mikedep334> kosaidpo: the line "deb http://arhive.getdeb.net/ubuntu natty-getdeb apps" needs to be entered in software-properties-gtk
<kosaidpo> mikedep334: so thers no way to do it via the console ?
<mikedep334> kosaidpo: it's a different syntax
<mikedep334> let me look it up
<kosaidpo> k
<mikedep334> kosaidpo: apt-add-repository is only for PPA's it sounds like
<mikedep334> try running just:
<mikedep334> sudo deb http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu natty-getdeb apps
<mikedep334> then the 2nd command they tell you to for the signature
<kosaidpo> not workin
<kosaidpo> :P
<mikedep334> hmm
<mikedep334> the deb command does not exist
<mikedep334> oh, ok
<mikedep334> run:
<mikedep334> sudo apt-add-repository http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu natty-getdeb apps
<kosaidpo> mikedep334: this one doesnt work
<mikedep334> kosaidpo: for reference, I looked this up by running: apt-add-repository --help
<mikedep334> hmm
<kosaidpo> mikedep334: yesh :P
<mikedep334> got it!
<mikedep334> sudo apt-add-repository 'http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu natty-getdeb apps'
<mikedep334> for reference
<mikedep334> you chould probably put the original line (beginning with 'deb') into a file like /etc/apt/sources.list
<mikedep334> Unit193: how do you echo a line into a file with >> when you need to use sudo?
<kosaidpo> okies thanks
<mikedep334> I thought it complains about permissions
<kosaidpo> mikedep334: even i already did it using the gui :P
<Unit193> mikedep334: I just use sudo nano
<mikedep334> Unit193: yeah, me too
<kosaidpo> mikedep334: i guess sudo echo "hello" > filename
<mikedep334> I just want to avoid making typing mistakes at times
<bioterror> no
<bioterror> two arrows
<Unit193> Doesn't that clear the file?
<bioterror> when you want to append
<mikedep334> yeah, two arrows is append
<mikedep334> one arrow is overwrite
<mikedep334> make sure you use the correct one!
<kosaidpo> yeh sorry need to add 2 arrows
<bioterror> Kurdistan, 6-1!! :D
<mikedep334> sudo echo deb http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu natty-getdeb apps >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<mikedep334> bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: permission denied
<Kurdistan> bioterror, I didnt get you.
<bioterror> mikedep334, uou forgot " "
<mikedep334> bioterror: no difference
<bioterror> Kurdistan, you watch only football?
<mikedep334> sudo echo "deb http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu natty-getdeb apps" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<mikedep334> same error
<Kurdistan> bioterror, almost, you talk about hocky?
<bioterror> Kurdistan, ya!
<Kurdistan> finland against sweden?
<bioterror> ya!
<Kurdistan> :) okey now I understand
<Kurdistan> grattis
<Kurdistan> how is lubuntu shaping up?
<mikedep334> ok, I'm off to play with my eee pad transformer at starbucks at the mall
<mikedep334> last weekend I was there with my viewsonic gtablet, after talking to an apple store employee for a bit he encouraged me to apply for a job at the apple store
<mikedep334> Kurdistan: I didn't get a chance to play with it too much; I installed it on a machine with either a failing HDD & DVD drive, or a failing storage controller
<Kurdistan> mikedep334, I see. better luck later then.
<d3vl1n> hi all
<semitones> hey you guys
<semitones> i'm running lubuntu from USB, and it's not detecting my wifi card that it should detect (texas instruments acx)
<szczur> i guess tiacx modules were removed form kernel around ubuntu 9.10. You'll have to use windows drivers with ndiswrapper.
<szczur> http://www.linux-archive.org/ubuntu-kernel-team/273818-ubutu-karmic-module-acx-dropped.html
<bodhi_zazen> I am looking for advice on how to make an iso bootable from grub2 without installing the iso
<bodhi_zazen> I understand lubuntu has been modified to allow this, but can not find documentation of how to do this
<bodhi_zazen> anyone here able to shed some light on the question ?
<Unit193> bodhi_zazen: You're asking about changes to the ISO? That's best for jmarsden, gilir or maybe even bioterror
<Unit193> ISO Building that is
<bodhi_zazen> Well, it will probably be changes to the initrd ...
<bodhi_zazen> but yes
<Unit193> You may need to hangout for a while...
<Unit193> Do you have any idea what file it might be in?
<bodhi_zazen> Well, to boot an iso you use a config for grub2 that loop mounts the iso
<phillw> bodhi_zazen: lubuntu have only been very recently the tools for ubuntu official builds
<phillw> bodhi_zazen: in the past, the devs were using their own system.
<bodhi_zazen> http://forums.zenix-os.net/viewtopic.php?p=2759#p2759
<phillw> by the way, hello bodhi_zazen, master. Quiet I may be, listen I do :)
<bodhi_zazen> So I can loop mount my zenix iso, but I am getting a kernel panic
<bodhi_zazen> 'lo phillw =)
<phillw> bodhi_zazen: jmarsden would probably be the best to help you on that issue.
<bodhi_zazen> so my kernel loads, it runs initrd (the init in the rd) , but then when it goes to pass off the root fs -> panic
<phillw> bodhi_zazen: as you well know, I'm an admin not a dev. get a hold of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JonathanMarsden and have a chat to him, he is a really good guy and well skilled.
<semitones> hey phillw how's it going?
<phillw> semitones: after yesterday, waking with a pulse was good :) Things are okay. How are things with you?
<Unit193> Had a little spam there...
<semitones> whoa, intense :)
<semitones> things with me are pretty ok -- just struggling a little with installing lubuntu to my dad's old laptop
<semitones> are you on lubuntu right now?
<phillw> semitones: nope, it is on my to do list, once I have the database recovered for my parents' company. Which has so far taken 3 days. It will either go well, or fail massively.
<semitones> good luck!
<phillw> semitones: what is the problem?
<semitones> phillw, lubuntu doesn't automatically detect my old wifi card
<semitones> it looks like the drivers were dropped from the kernel
<semitones> so I was wondering if lubuntu had ndiswrapper installed automatically
<phillw> semitones: As we use the standard WiFi that comes with the ubuntu family, if it works on ubuntu and not on lubuntu then it is a bug that needs checking.
<semitones> phillw, I'll boot ubuntu and verify -- I'm using 10.10 by the way, 11.04 won't boot at all (it might be a bad .iso
<semitones> )
<phillw> semitones: as I am running 9.10 ubuntu as they managed to 'improve' things and break my 3G device, sometimes things go well, some times there are regressions. We adapt :)
<semitones> yeah
<mikedep334> semitones: you know how to check the burnt CD?
<mikedep334> it's in the boot menu
<semitones> mikedep334, hehe, about that
<semitones> it fails the same way if I choose "test cd" or "install"
<semitones> actually, let me try it on a newer computer
<mikedep334> semitones: try one of the F6 options I think
<phillw> semitones: depends on which version of lubuntu you are using :)
<mikedep334> there should be some options like "disable acpi"
<semitones> mikedep334, you think that will work?
<mikedep334> semitones: yes, it's worked for me in the past
<mikedep334> especially on older PC's
<mikedep334> fiddle with those hardware compatibility options
<mikedep334> well, not older PC's, but still
<semitones> ok
<semitones> dang this time the bootlogo is taking a long time to come up
<semitones> yuck, it froze trying to load bootlogo
<semitones> blinking cursor syndrome
<bodhi_zazen> While I am here ...
<bodhi_zazen> phillw: do you mind if I post a link to my custom iso ?
<Unit193> bodhi_zazen: I'm guessing you could in #lubuntu-offtopic ?
<phillw> bodhi_zazen: not at all, my friend. and if you wish a secondary link for it, I will happily post it to my server,
<bodhi_zazen> Thank you
<bodhi_zazen> http://zenix-os.net/screenshots.html
<bodhi_zazen> Downloads : http://zenix-os.net/download.html
<bodhi_zazen> phillw: If you would be willing to mirror those , that would be fantastic
<bodhi_zazen> PM me the url and I will add it to the downloads page
<phillw> bodhi_zazen: I will get bioterror to upload them to my server. but, as Unit193 pointed out - rules are rules and we 'should' be on #lubuntu-offtopic. Heck, we do train them well :)
<Unit193> phillw: I wasn't sure if linking to other distros was allowed in here...
<phillw> Unit193: officially it should have been done on -offtopic, however all rules are made with the sole intent of being broken. And to have that 'rule' broken by such a fantastic guy is, to me, a honour.
#lubuntu 2011-05-28
<semitones> alright I'm ready to try booting
<semitones> mikedep334, what's the difference between acpi=off, noapic, and no1apic?
<mikedep334> apic is different from acpi
<mikedep334> acpi handles power
<semitones> what does apic do
<mikedep334> it's complicated
<mikedep334> but it handles motherboard hardware resources
<mikedep334> like IRQ's
<mikedep334> which I haven't touched in over a decade
<semitones> so which ones should i try if I have trouble booting up on this old laptop?
<semitones> noapic?
<mikedep334> semitones: probably noacpi 1st
<mikedep334> then try noapic if it doesn't work
<mikedep334> also
<mikedep334> you can try getting rid of "quiet splash" from the boot options
<mikedep334> it might give relevant technical details, such as an error reading a sd card or something
<semitones> ok
<semitones> here goes, with apci=off
<semitones> goes for a while, blah blah
<mikedep334> linus torvalds: Modern PCs are horrible. ACPI is a complete design disaster in every way. But we're kind of stuck with it. If any Intel people are listening to this and you had anything to do with ACPI, shoot yourself now, before you reproduce.
<mikedep334> Linus & the Lunatics, Part II (2003-11-25). Retrieved on 2006-08-28.
<semitones> buffer i.o error on device sr0, logical block 348334
<mikedep334> sr0 is the cdrom
<mikedep334> it may tolerate the errors and continue after 10 minutes or so
<semitones> I'm glad you said that
<mikedep334> in case I didn't make it clear, it's having errors reading the cdrom/dvdrom/bd-rom
<mikedep334> I'
<mikedep334> I've run into this or something similar on a couple of my systems recently
<semitones> mikedep334, hmm, could that be a driver error? I tested the cd on a newer computer and it found no errors
<mikedep334> not sure if it's a problem with (l)ubuntu 11.04 or my 2 systems with similar DVD-ROM drives
<mikedep334> semitones: it's probably a driver or drive error
<mikedep334> worse case scenario, assuming you have a wired ethernet adapter, you could try using the mini iso
<mikedep334> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<mikedep334> it's a tiny (20MB-10MB) CD that gives uses the old (but powerful) "alternate installer"
<mikedep334> it downloads virtually everything from online
<mikedep334> *it downloads every package it needs to install on your system from online
<KM0201> just need to make sure you're comfortable w/ a text installer
<semitones> mikedep334, ok, well it finished booting but I'm at the command line
<mikedep334> semitones: does it say "busybox"?
<semitones> no, it's bash. "welcome to ubuntu 11.04"
<mikedep334> give it a minute to see if a graphical session starts up
<semitones> ctrl alt f7 and f8 don't have a gui though
<semitones> it's been a minute, I'll wait a bit longer though
<mikedep334> I think I may have run into this
<semitones> top says that not much is going on
<semitones> is there an /etc/init.d/gdm start, but for lubuntu?
<mikedep334> semitones: try running "sudo service lxdm start"
<semitones> thanks :)
<semitones> hey it's going
<mikedep334> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxdm/+bug/694896
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 694896 in lxdm (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu Natty Alpha 1 CD Live on intel i845G didn't boot to lxdm " [Medium,Expired]
<mikedep334> sounds like this may be your bug
<semitones> i hope this isn't an alpha image
<mikedep334> semitones: run the command: uname -a
<mikedep334> it will tell you when the kernel was compiled
<semitones> it says april 11
<mikedep334> for me it was compiled April 11th
<mikedep334> ok, you have the final version
<semitones> ok cool
<semitones> alright I'm going to see if I can ndiswrapper
<mikedep334> semitones: there's an easy GUI for it
<semitones> i guess I can't take the live cd out while it's running :P
<semitones> oh nice! didn't know about that
<mikedep334> semitones: install: ndisgtk
<mikedep334> yeah, linux mint includes ndisgtk by default
<semitones> if not that's ok, I had to learn ndiswrapper cli once before
<semitones> mikedep334, "already the latest version"
<semitones> looks like it does come with lubuntu
<mikedep334> semitones: cool
<semitones> so "hardware present: yes" is a good sign right? :)
<mikedep334> semitones: yup
<semitones> and I added ndiswrapper to /etc/modules
<mikedep334> semitones: good idea
<semitones> I still don't see a wlan0 though
<semitones> did I miss a step?
<mikedep334> semitones: nodprobe ndiswrapper or something?
<mikedep334> did you load the driver file?
<semitones> is that modprobe ndiswrapper?
<mikedep334> semitones: not sure
<mikedep334> does it say driver loaded or something?
<semitones> no it doesn't
<mikedep334> did you point it to the windows .inf or .sys file orwhatever?
<semitones> yes, and now it says "driver installed, device present"
<mikedep334> ok
<mikedep334> see if network-manager recognizes it
<mikedep334> semitones: is sounds like the GUI isn't very clear.
<mikedep334> it says "hardware present" before you load the windows driver file(s)
<semitones> I actually stopped using it, since the cli gives more information
<mikedep334> semitones: ok, cool
<semitones> ok
<semitones> looks like you demod -a
<semitones> depmod, rather
<semitones> and then modprobe ndiswrapper
<semitones> after modprobing I still don't see a wireless interface though
<mikedep334> hmm
<mikedep334> maybe some command like
<mikedep334> doesn't ndiswrapper's CLI have a command to see the status?
<semitones> it has -l for list
<mikedep334> yeah
<mikedep334> I'm reading this
<mikedep334> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<mikedep334> ok, so you ran depmod -a
<mikedep334> then modprobe ndiswrapper
<semitones> mikedep334, I never disabled any free drivers, is that something I should have done?
<semitones> the kernel doesn't even come with the acx driver I need
<mikedep334> semitones: is there a free driver for your card?
<mikedep334> then don't worry about that
<mikedep334> I would say to run "tail -n 30 /var/log/messages"
<semitones> I didn't have a /var/log/messages
<semitones> so I did /var/log/dmesg instead
<semitones> I saw a few things but ntohing that looked like an error
<mikedep334> there should some commands like "ifup wlan0" or whatever
<semitones> things having do to with the pcmia socket
<mikedep334> it might not be a "wlan0"
<mikedep334> maybe a "ndis0"
<mikedep334> or a "eth1"
<mikedep334> coming after your "eth0"
<semitones> mikedep334, I thought you could only do that if ifconfig shows that there "is" some interface, it is just not active
<mikedep334> semitones: I haven't done it in a while
<mikedep334> but I think ifconfig doesn't list disabled devices
<mikedep334> oh
<mikedep334> try iwconfig
<mikedep334> yeah
<mikedep334> iwconfig lists down devices
<semitones> no luck there either, just shows eth0 and lo
<mikedep334> try: grep ndis /var/log/*
<semitones> nice
<semitones> holy moly there they are /var/log/syslog
<semitones> "windows driver could not initialize this device"
<semitones> "couldn't allocate xxxxxx bytes of un-cahched DMA memory"
<mikedep334> semitones: what's the retail model of your card?
<mikedep334> eg, "netgear wg311s"
<semitones> it's a linksys Wpc54g, ver 2
<mikedep334> http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/ndiswrapper/index.php?title=Linksys_WPC54Gv2
<mikedep334> try the driver listed in that link
<semitones> thanks
<semitones> dead link, unfortunately
<semitones> mikedep334, I can confirm that the windows driver I'm attempting now did work for puppy linux
<mikedep334> semitones: worksforme
<mikedep334> the link
<mikedep334> oh
<mikedep334> the driver .zip
<semitones> yeah
<mikedep334> this link sounds like it works, just ignore the popup ad
<mikedep334> http://download.modem-help.co.uk/mfcs-L/LinkSys/WMP11/Drivers/Windows-9x/v2/v3-30-15-0/wpc54gv2-driver-utility-v2.02.zip.php
<mikedep334> oh, this may help
<mikedep334> http://wifi.uevora.pt/drivers/index.php?folder=bGlua3N5cy93cGM1NGc=
<sadie> hi  i neeed help firefox 4 dont work with youtube but chrome yes
<mikedep334> sadie: install flash player
<mikedep334> I can get the package name if you need it
<mikedep334> chrome ships its own specific version of flash
<mikedep334> sadie: if you know how to use synaptic package manager, install the package: flashplugin-installer
<mikedep334> then restart firefox
<sadie> yes. i have it
<sadie> 10.3
<mikedep334> ok
<mikedep334> what happens when you're on youtube?
<phillw> sadie: you *may* want  to take a look at http://www.youtube.com/html5
<sadie> dont see anything  only black
<semitones> mikedep334, this is weird
<semitones> mikedep334, I uninstalled/reinstalled with the gui, got distracted for 5 minutes, and now it's trying to connect :D
<mikedep334> semitones: cool
<mikedep334> sadie: the whole page is black, or the video playback portion?
<semitones> mikedep334, man that's for all your help, I could  not have gotten through this without it
<mikedep334> also, you can try chromium
<sadie> the video
<mikedep334> semitones: no problem
<sadie> i cant play
<mikedep334> sadie: can you right click in the black video area?
<mikedep334> do you get the flash right-click menu?
<mikedep334> sadie: also, did you use update-manager or update your system through some other way recently?
<sadie> yes and yes
<mikedep334> hmm
<mikedep334> I would say try chromium
<mikedep334> so we know whether it is an issue with the shared flash player or with firefox
<semitones> sadie, what happens if you reinstall flashplugin-nonfree using terminal. Do you get any information?
<sadie> i dont know
<sadie> chrome is ok
<mikedep334> sadie: I said chromium not chrome
<mikedep334> chromium uses the shared version of flash player I believe
<mikedep334> chrome ships its own
<sadie> alredy done
<sadie> but not yet
<semitones> oh whoops looks like lubuntu isn't booting
<semitones> I'm going to try setting it to apci=off again
<mikedep334> semitones: it's almost midnight for me, good night
<semitones> mikedep334, goodnight mike, it was great talking to you
<semitones> is anyone here familiar with a problem: live cd is able to boot up with apci=off, but then once lubuntu is installed, grub fails without an error message?
<jmarsden> semitones: No, I'm not familiar with it, but maybe you can edit the grub command line to include acpi=off and then boot that, from the hard drive installation of Lubuntu?  IF that works, then editing the grub config files to always do acpi=off is straightforward.
<semitones> jmarsden, that's what I was hoping would happen, but even with apci=off, boot fails silently
<semitones> I just get the cursor in the top left of the screen
<semitones> any ideas what could be happening?
<jmarsden> Nothing obvious comes to mind, unfortunately.  Of course, I just got home from a ~11 hour work day, so my mind is not exactly in great shape right now... I should probably just go to bed early :)
<semitones> get some rest then :)
<semitones> maybe tomorrow I'll catch you around
<jmarsden> Thanks... sorry I can't help more right now :)
<pcman> hi
<pcman> jmarsden: ping
<Elwood_> So I am getting setserial errors with every apt-get command
<Elwood_> specifically http://paste.ubuntu.com/614157/
<Elwood_> what should I do?
<bioterror> what's setserial? :o
<Elwood_> no idea
<bioterror> http://setserial.sourceforge.net/setserial-man.html
<bioterror> I wonder if you need that
<Elwood_> now getting update-rc.d: warning: /etc/init.d/etc-setserial missing LSB information
<Elwood_> halp
<bioterror> sudo apt-get purge setserial
<Elwood_> -_-
<jvu13> Does anyone know how to change the mouse buttons for use as a left-handed mouse?
<jvu13> I've installed Lubuntu 11.04 but the menu app for setting the mouse to be left-handed seems to crash as soon as I click the check box.
<mikedep333> jvu13: I don't have lubuntu up at the moment, but I believe that should be reported as a bug
<jvu13> That is clearly the case. Nevertheless, there should be a way to do this without using the gui app but  just modifying or creating a config file somewhere...
<jvu13> But where?
<mikedep333> jvu13: let me fire up lubuntu in a virtual machine and see what files the menu changes
<jvu13> Thank you! That wold be very nice.
<szczur> jvu13, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185186
<szczur> in my case it was xmodmap -e "pointer = 3 2 1 4 5"
<szczur> with that command i had my right and left mouse buttons swapped
<mikedep333> jvu13: it crashes for me too
<jvu13> szczur: does this file require any special permissions (e.g. is it executable?)?
<szczur> dunno, i just entered the command
<szczur> but i don't think so
<szczur> create ~/.Xmodmap file with the setting you want
<szczur> and check it if it works
<jvu13> szczur: I just created it. Now I will sign off here, log out of lubuntu and log back in and then report back. Thanks.
<jvu13> szczur: I remember doing this trick with .Xmodmap when I used fluxbox. Unfortunately it didn't change anything in my current lubuntu (after logging out and then back in again.
<mikedep333> brb
<szczur> :(
<szczur> but when you issue xmodmap command everything seems ok?
<jvu13> szczur: I'll give it a try in a terminal window...
<jvu13> szczur: It works!!
<jvu13> Now: how do I get this to run automatically when I log in to lxde?
<szczur> what about putting it to /etc/X11/Xmodmap?
<szczur> http://askubuntu.com/questions/7190/why-wont-my-xmodmap-file-load-on-login
<szczur> or or editing /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart and adding "@xmodmap ~/.Xmodmap" line
<jvu13> szczur: sounds good. I'll put it in the autostart file. If that fails then I'll try the X11/Xmodmap route. Thanks for your help!!
<szczur> no problem
<mikedep333> phillw, or any other dev: when lxtasks lists the memory used, they're including the buffer as well
<mikedep333> so it says 150MB from my live CD, rather than 100MB
<mikedep333> are you sure that's a good representation of the actual memory used?
<esing123> hi
<esing123> how do i take a screenshot on lubuntu?
<bioterror> print screen
<bioterror> and you will have it in your home folder
<bioterror> that prntscr button
<esing123> oh thx
<esing123> i have like 13 images in my home folder now ^^
<bioterror> it uses scrot
<esing123> good to know thx
<mikedep333> question: is there a policy for what programming languages can be included in lxde or lubuntu-specific utilities?
<mikedep333> I know C is very lightweight, but I'm much better at higher level languages
<bioterror> pcman seems to prefer c/c++ ;)
<mikedep333> bioterror: ok, C++ is a better option for me
<mikedep333> geese
<mikedep333> update-manager is using 46.7MB itself
<bioterror> terminal + apt uses less
<mikedep333> bioterror: yeah
<mikedep333> I'm thinking in terms of the museum I volunteer for
<hyperair> not such a big deal, dpkg itself occupies nearly 200M of memory
<mikedep333> the regulars there are not as skilled as I am
<mikedep333> hyperair: my entire usage is reported as 173MB right now as it works
<bioterror> openbox likes RAM ;)
<mikedep333> now that update-manager is done: it's at 117MB
<mikedep333> and free -m shows only 89MB used before buffers
<hyperair> hm
<hyperair> i guess dpkg takes more memory on systems that have a lot of packages installed
<mikedep333> hyperair: yeah
<mikedep333> all I had was lubuntu-desktop's dependencies
<hyperair> ah
<hyperair> makes sense.
<hyperair> my installation is... from 2008.
<hyperair> i've changed hard disks thrice, but just rsync'd over all my files and had it continue working
<mikedep333> hyperair: yeah
<mikedep333> I'm curious about a way to clone an Ubuntu/Linux install over to a new system
<mikedep333> and account for hardware differences
<hyperair> there isn't much to do
<mikedep333> yeah
<hyperair> just rsync it all over to a new hard disk
<hyperair> grub-install
<hyperair> use UUID's in your fstab
<hyperair> update initramfs to reflect new UUIDs
<mikedep333> use same FS type?
<hyperair> yeah
<mikedep333> cool
<hyperair> if you change the FS, just change the fstab entry
<mikedep333> right
<mikedep333> is there a way to know the ubuntu default fstab options?
<hyperair> cat /etc/fstab?
<mikedep333> I mean
<mikedep333> when you don't have a sample
<hyperair> man fstab
<mikedep333> yeah, but I mean the Ubuntu defaults
<mikedep333> I don't think ubuntu customizes the manpage for fstab
<mikedep333> lol
<mikedep333> the manpage for fstab in natty
<mikedep333> has at the end:
<mikedep333> Linux 2.2         15 June 1999
<hyperair> ubuntu defautls?
<hyperair> what do you mean?
<hyperair> the fstab looks pretty generic
<mikedep333> well, for me it is:
<mikedep333> errors=remount-ro 0 1
<mikedep333> there are some specific options for NTFS volumes too
<hyperair> /dev/mapper/cryptostuff-root /               ext4    relatime,user_xattr,data=ordered,auto_da_alloc,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<hyperair> UUID=741bea04-fac2-4634-ad45-0543b31a673f /boot           ext4    relatime,errors=remount-ro        0       2
<mikedep333> although I've learned to give myself the permissions I need
<hyperair> /dev/mapper/cryptostuff-home /home           ext4    relatime,user_xattr,data=ordered,auto_da_alloc,errors=remount-ro        0       2
<hyperair> /dev/mapper/cryptostuff-swap none swap sw,pri=1 0 0
<hyperair> none /home/schroot/union/overlay/ tmpfs defaults 0 0
<hyperair> that's mine.
<hyperair> for the most part, you can just go with default mount options
<bioterror> hyperair, dont make me !paste ;)
<hyperair> something like..
<hyperair> bioterror: it's just 5 lines!
<mikedep333> gotcha
<hyperair> /dev/asdf /mount/point filesystem defaults 0 1
<hyperair> errors=remount-ro could be useful for ext4
<hyperair> i mean for /
<mikedep333> hyperair: I'm familiar with the syntax for all but the last 2 things
<hyperair> the last two columns?
<mikedep333> yes
<hyperair> the second last i don't recall
<hyperair> in my fstab it says "<dump>"
<mikedep333> yeah
<hyperair> the last one is the order in which it's fscked
<mikedep333> <dump> & <pass>
<hyperair> i.e. pass=1 gets fscked first
<hyperair> pass=2 gets fscked in the second pass
<hyperair> and so on
<mikedep333> gotcha
<hyperair> so for example, if you have stuff on multiple disks, you can fsck them in parallel
<mikedep333> cool
<mikedep333> well, thanks for teaching me stuff
<hyperair> np
<mikedep333> I need to get back to errands
<mikedep333> cya
<jwm123TO> hello, can anyone help me with a sound issue? (Clementine won't play)
<modris_> jwm123TO: what about other sounds from that pc?
<justus> how to change the audio output in lubuntu?
<bioterror> alsamixer
<bioterror> and f6
<justus> and where to find this?
<bioterror> open terminal
<bioterror> and type: alsamixer
<justus> there must be something i do wrong ...
<justus> can't make it working
<justus> i found the alsamixer but somehow i cant change the used output device
<bioterror> hmmmm
<bioterror> justus, sudo alsaconf
<bioterror> if everything goes well, you can choose your desired sound card from the list
<justus> command not found
<stlsaint> interesting
<stlsaint> bioterror: heads up i got the same output with that command
<justus> i use lubuntu since today morning and at the first boot everything about the sound worked
<justus> but as i bppted again there is no sound
<justus> *bootet
<bioterror> :P
<justus> and i believe the reason is the output device
<bioterror> no sound
<bioterror> when you have that alsamixer
<bioterror> do you see any muted bars?
<bioterror> there's MM indicating muted
<justus> there is an "MM" at the "S/PDIF" bar ... but i cannot unmute it
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> master and PCM are OO?
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<stlsaint> kosaidpo: yo
<kosaidpo> i've installed ffmpeg but idk how to convert avi file to mp4
<kosaidpo> i used this ffmpeg -i filein -s sqcif -f mp4 file-out
<kosaidpo> but its didnt work :P
<stlsaint> oh crap i have no clue man
<kosaidpo> stlsaint: howdy
<stlsaint> i would check help.ubuntu.com
<stlsaint> my connection is scarily slow right now
<kosaidpo> stlsaint: okies cus me i check the fr ubuntu doc but get nethin really :P
<kosaidpo> stlsaint: is the mp4 the same as mpeg4 ??
<stlsaint> not sure man
<kosaidpo> stlsaint: iokay tnx in at its room i hop ican get some help
<kill3> Hey all, is there a way to make Lubuntu 11.04 bootable from USB Stick using Ubuntu?
<phillw> kill3: I made mine that way :)
<kill3> phillw: Um, how?
<phillw> system --> administration --> startup disk creator (on the older versions it was called usb disk creator)
<kill3> phillw: Did not work :(
<kill3> but it does not matter because I wont need it anyway
<phillw> kill3: hmmm, then try unetbootin
<kill3> In unetbootin there was no Lubuntu
<phillw> I've never had problems making usb boot devices - the problems is that not all computers support usb booting (even tough they say they do).
<Unit193> !usb
<ubot5> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Unit193> May as well have a look
<phillw> thanks Unit193, I'm just tied up in some admin work (just for a cange :P )
<phillw> *change*
<Unit193> kill3: Do you know if your BIOS supports it?
<Unit193> phillw: Sure thing!
<kill3> I tried another distro earlier today
<kill3> Puppy linux
<Unit193> And it worked? With the same USB drive?
<kill3> yes
<kill3> I used unetbootin
<Unit193> You should use unetbootin and select the Lubuntu ISO
<phillw> kill3: IIR, you can manually select an iso in unetbootin.
<Unit193> phillw: Yep!
<phillw> Unit193: I'll leave him with you, I'll go and catch up on my admin work :P
<phillw> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/boot-multiple-iso-from-usb-via-grub2-using-linux/ is another option - that site can do some pretty amazing things with usb drives :D
<kill3> But in unetbootin you should select distro, but there is no Lubuntu
<phillw> kill3: that is beacause until 11.10 Lubuntu is not fully adopted!
<kill3> But how I should do it with Unetbootin then?
<Unit193> kill3: At the end on the window, there is an option for diskimage
<kill3> So I only choose the .iso and no distro?
<Unit193> kill3: Correct
<Unit193> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/#install
#lubuntu 2011-05-29
<novodinia> Is there battery monitor software that comes with Lubuntu?
<novodinia> Maybe I should restart X, brb.
<novodinia> The problem is that there is a black box where the gnome-power-manager system tray app should be, it's a black box with a red cicle crossed out.
<novodinia> If you right click on it, you get a small gray line, where there should be options, there are none, just a gray line.
<novodinia> left or right clicking
<novodinia> My kernel doesn't have apm built-in
<novodinia> I would rebuild the kernel, but then it wouldn't be kubuntu.
<novodinia> s/kubuntu/lubuntu
<novodinia> I need some way of monitoring my battery and I need some way to specify that guake should be started after logging in.
<novodinia> bbl
<deckstar> Has anyone else found 11.04 slower than 10.10?
<deckstar> It's noticeably slower for my P4, 1.4GHz, Especially Update Manager
<KM0201> deckstar: naa, it screams on my laptop
<Unit193> deckstar: If you're ok with bleeding edge software and that's not your only computer, I may know something that might help
<jmarsden> deckstar: Have you run any benchmarks on each OS and compared them, so we have objective numbers to work with?  Does your system seem to be bottlenecks by CPU speed, RAM, disk access speed, network access speed, or some other factor?
<freedomlives> I would need some quick help if anyone can fill me in:  How to I access the grub menu on starting up a computer with Lubuntu?
<freedomlives> I read to hold down <SHIFT> and when I do that I see the word "Grub" but then the booting continues
<freedomlives> I'm doing my tests of this on VMware, but need to know to guide my mother whose computer has been getting a kernel panic from the wrong root device being passed
<Unit193> Normally shift will do it. Try hitting Esc when you see Grub
<freedomlives> ok, in fact it seems that I wasn't holding down shift for long enough-- apparently it must be held down from the start of boot until the menu appears
<freedomlives> thanks anyway
<freedomlives> hopefully I can walk my mother through editing group command lines over the phone :-/
<Unit193> Good luck man... Maybe edit the /etc/defaults/grub ?
<poltak> how do you configure daemons in *buntu? Is there an equivilent to /etc/rc.conf?
<freedomlives> Thanks-- I use Gentoo on my computers so the lubuntu config is a bit of something new for me
<jmarsden> poltak: See the files in /etc/init.d/ and   man update-rc.d for info on managing links to them
<Unit193> sysv-rc-conf Might be something to look at (Don't know how well it works with Lubuntu)
<jmarsden> Unit193: I have a suspicion that only works for daemons that have not yet converted to the new upstart stuff?  So it is fine in 10.04, but may not be so great in 11.04.  That's a guess, I have not actually tried in in 11.04 :)
<poltak> Thanks, playa
<leszek> hi
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<kosaidpo> how can i get mp4 from avi using ffmpeg ?? and wht codecs shud i use ?
<bioterror> man ffmpeg and google :D
<kosaidpo> bioterror: i tried many ways but some vids works and some not
<kosaidpo> bioterror: i use ffmpeg  -s sqif -f mpeg4  file.mp4
<kosaidpo> but it doesnt work :P
<leszek> kosaidpo: why not only ffmpeg -i sample.avi file.mp4
<kosaidpo> leszek: tried it n workedin small file but not the one i wanna u se :P idk why
<leszek> whats the error message ?
<kosaidpo> leszek: infact it gave me an error but go on the work and when its done icant play thevid on my phone
<leszek> ah but you can play it on the desktop ?
<kosaidpo> yehh
<kosaidpo> leszek: i guess cus i have vlc
<leszek> kosaidpo: so I guess your phone can only handle a specific codec , resolution combination. What phone do you have ?
<kosaidpo> sumsamg
<poltak> Gotta love those sumsamgs
<leszek> samsung I guess xD
<kosaidpo> leszek: yeh :D
<leszek> what version ? or which codec & resolution do you need ?
<kosaidpo> uhm i use the sqif param
<kosaidpo> qcif 176x144
<leszek> ah ok, but what codec does your phone support ?
<kosaidpo> leszek: idk how to kno that :P
<leszek> look at the technicall details of your phone on the vendors site or search for it
<kosaidpo> leszek: okies ill tnx
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> hi
<Daxwax> nothing like trying to get alsa to work on an old laptop :/
<ActionParsnip> hey guys
<ActionParsnip> is it possible to replace lxpanel with unity-2d-panel in the config ?
<stlsaint> not sure
<ActionParsnip> just hunting the config
<ActionParsnip> found an easy hack, just kill lxpanel ;)
<stlsaint> cool
<ActionParsnip> just made a 2D unity desktop using Lubuntu, not bad
<stlsaint> screenshot??
<ActionParsnip> sure, gimme a sec
<ActionParsnip> btw, apt-fast is awesome, i thoroughly reccomend
<JoeMaverickSett> pacman is fast as well. =P
<JoeMaverickSett> and I'd like too see that screenshot as well. :)
<JoeMaverickSett> howdy stlsaint! :)
<stlsaint> JoeMaverickSett: sup sup
<JoeMaverickSett> stlsaint: looking at people chatting. ;D
<ActionParsnip> https://dl-web.dropbox.com/get/Public/desk.png?w=3fa7bfa8
<ActionParsnip> does that work?
<stlsaint> boooooooo dropbox
<ActionParsnip> dropbox rules!
<stlsaint> ActionParsnip: nope cant see it
<ActionParsnip> gah
<ActionParsnip> ok i'll image shack
<stlsaint> i dont use dropbox and its not as secure as it has told folks it is
<phillw> 403, permission denuied
<JoeMaverickSett> boo to dropbox this time. =/
<ActionParsnip> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/402/deskzv.png/
<ActionParsnip> stlsaint: i use it to hold my scripts and configs, no passwords or anything :)
<stlsaint> ActionParsnip: ah, in that case it may be good but i know folks who keep their lives in dropbox and it drives me crazy
<stlsaint> ActionParsnip: nice setup btw (though im not a unity fan)
<ActionParsnip> oh no,i have a fileserver for that
<JoeMaverickSett> unity is kinda nice, but it doesn't like my laptop, but it likes older laptops like my sister's =/
<ActionParsnip> stlsaint: restore configs, restore data and fileserver is up in minutes
<stlsaint> ActionParsnip: what was the process needed to get unity in place of lxpanel
<deckstar> ActionParsnip: Very Nice
<ActionParsnip> stlsaint: you need to install unity2d and run unity-2d-launcher and unity-2d-panel then kill lxpanel off
<stlsaint> ActionParsnip: ah, simple enough
<ActionParsnip> stlsaint: usually is in linux ;)
<stlsaint> ActionParsnip: oh so true
<bioterror> why half of the top bar is different colour?
<stlsaint> bioterror: i too wondered that, figured it was something with unity
<ActionParsnip> bioterror: need to find an openbox theme to match
<leszek> its the gtk theme that needs to be set to unity I guess
<leszek> or ambiance
<leszek> or radiance or how they call it xD
<bioterror> openbox doesnt have top bars
<leszek> openbox does not have a panel at all xD
<ActionParsnip> leszek: hmm, yeah the grey box around the top right stuff needs tweaking
<ActionParsnip> leszek: can you advise at all?
<bioterror> ps. I like how you have stl as pink :D
<bioterror> OH NO!, I AM TOO!
<deckstar> is that empathy being used for IRC?
<ActionParsnip> deckstar: pidgin
<deckstar> ActionParsnip: tx
<Tatsujin> What's a magical terminal command that will scan the whole system and give me all the information of what sound drivers it's using.
<Tatsujin> I wanna find out what ubuntu is using that lubuntu isn't using , cause ubuntu has sound but lubuntu doesn't.
<Daxwax> lsmod perhaps?
<Tatsujin> http://pastebin.com/ZQXarura
<Tatsujin> those realtek drivers aren't in synaptics and they automatically come with ubuntu
<Tatsujin> you have to compile them manually for lubuntu it seems
<Tatsujin> but i could never get them to compile successfully under lubuntu
<Tatsujin> are realtek stopping synaptics from adding them to the database or something?
<Daxwax> no idea, not really that knowledgeable about linux ^^
<Daxwax> Alright, I've tried to fix the sound on this laptop myself for a few days now. If anyone could take a look at this pastebin and give me some pointers, I'd be grateful
<Daxwax> http://pastebin.com/ciC02wXF
<stlsaint> Daxwax: sorry not able to help
<Daxwax> ah well =) thanks for trying
<Daxwax> could be that the hardware isnt supported
<silverarrow> does anyone use xChat?
<silverarrow> ever?
<silverarrow> I have trouble connecting to any server that isn't on the default list
<bioterror> use irssi ;)
<silverarrow> it's better than xchat?
 * silverarrow looking irssi up on package manger...
<Tatsujin> not recommended if you're in a shitload of channels
<Tatsujin> but if you're in just 5 or so then it does the job.
<bioterror> what?
<silverarrow> no shitloads smell to much, just one or three
<silverarrow> channels I mena
<Tatsujin> if you're in like 30/50 channels then irssi is somewhat unpractical imho.
<silverarrow> mean
<Tatsujin> it's a taste thing also i guess:)
<Unit193> bioterror: You're a weechat fan...
<bioterror> Unit193, only becouse of wtf-8
<Unit193> Tatsujin: irssi is great for multi channels
<silverarrow> is there any reason why xchat is acting up?
<Unit193> Tatsujin: I know one person that has 107+
<Tatsujin> you can't use the mouse to switch channels, it must get really messy if he checks all those channels 24/7:)
<silverarrow> hey, for me multi channels are like 3-or 4 maximum
<bioterror> Tatsujin, meta+a
<Tatsujin> yeah still too slow for my taste , nothing beats being able to rapidly click with the mouse
<bioterror> :D
<Tatsujin> but i know that alot of people love irssi so i won't start a war:)
<Tatsujin> weechat is the middlepoint
<bioterror> weechat > *
<Tatsujin> wget http://www.splitted-desktop.com/~gbeauchesne/mplayer-vaapi/mplayer-vaapi-latest-FULL.tar.bz2
<Tatsujin> sudo apt-get build-dep mplayer
<Tatsujin> tar -xpvf mplayer-vaapi-latest-FULL.tar.bz2
<Tatsujin> cd mplayer-vaapi-20100713/
<Tatsujin> ./checkout-patch-build.sh
<Tatsujin> cd mplayer-vaapi
<bioterror> only thing that sucks in weechat is ban modes
<Tatsujin> sudo make install
<Tatsujin> trying to install this but i get this error: "Makefile:22: config.mak: No such file or directory make: *** osdep/: Is a directory." anyone know whats wrong? google gives no clues.
<Tatsujin> ok , i haven't used weechat alot but it seems to be where xchat and irssi meet.
<silverarrow> I'm not that used to irc, I use either xchat or chatzilla
<silverarrow> usually
<stlsaint> irssi FTW!!
<ActionParsnip> pidgin here :)
<silverarrow> ok, ok, ok
<Unit193> ActionParsnip: I like pidgin for the sounds (Sometimes I use pidgin with irssi's proxy)
<ActionParsnip> mines a 10 year habit
<bioterror> ircII EPIC is best ;)
<ActionParsnip> Tatsujin: is there no ppa?
<bioterror> but it doesnt support utf-8
<Tatsujin> nope , trying to get http://forum.xbmc.org/showpost.php?p=773553&postcount=1 working
<Tatsujin> but the world is against me
<ActionParsnip> Tatsujin: https://launchpad.net/~motumedia/+archive/mplayer-daily ?
<stlsaint> ActionParsnip: BBOOOOOOO pidgin
<bioterror> pidgin is for chatting with chicks!
<ActionParsnip> stlsaint: i've been using it longer than most users have used (or even heard) of linux ;)
<bioterror> ActionParsnip, sorry, I used GAIM back int he days ;)
<stlsaint> ActionParsnip: ha, i can dig ya on that one
<ActionParsnip> bioterror: same, it rocked :)
<bioterror> pidgin == gaim
<ActionParsnip> Tatsujin: does the ppa not give what you need?
 * Unit193 remembers using gaim...
<ActionParsnip> i love apt-fast
<Tatsujin> action nope it has to be compiled with vaapi
<ActionParsnip> Tatsujin: is that good?
<leszek> re
<Tatsujin> vaapi is very good , yes :).
<Tatsujin> required to make 1080p to roll on some motherboards.
<hatalar205> hi
<hatalar205> I just want to thank to Lubuntu Developers
<hatalar205> My netbook turns into a Linux Monster :)
<leszek> :)
#lubuntu 2012-05-21
<Unit193> http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Actions#NextWindow That's almost close.
<gnufun> Unit193: Thank you for the reply.  What is the correct line to uncomment in that configuration file?
<Unit193> sudo sed -i 's/GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0/\#GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0/' /etc/default/grub
<Unit193> And you need to comment it out, meaning turn it inoto a comment.
<gnufun> Unit193: Thank you for that.  I am looking in /etc/default/grub  That line is already commented out (It has a '#' in front of it already)
<Unit193> So you *should* be seeing the grub for 10 seconds before booting, so it sounds to me as if it wasn't installed.
<gnufun> At the very end of installation when it prompted a reboot.  I removed the usb when the computer was off.
<gnufun> If the usb is plugged in, the munu comes up.
<gnufun> and I can then boot from the hard drive
<gnufun> If the usb is not connected, then XP comes right up.
<Unit193> ...Or that grub was installed there accidently.
<Unit193> Once you are in, you can install grub to the main drive.
<gnufun> What is the most efficient way to do that?
<gnufun> Should I boot from usb, then mount and install?
<Unit193> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#Reinstalling_GRUB_2_from_a_Working_System
<gnufun> Thank you very much.  I will check that link
<Unit193> Should get it great from that.
<gnufun> Unit193: Thank you for your help.  It worked!
<Unit193> Wonderful! Glad that has it!
<casey9> hey what is openbox
<jmarsden> !info openbox
<ubottu> openbox (source: openbox): standards compliant, fast, light-weight, extensible window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.0-2ubuntu2 (precise), package size 298 kB, installed size 1316 kB
<jmarsden> casey9: Does that help?
<casey9> so its like LXDE
<casey9> its another one that you can use
<jmarsden> casey9: Not exactly; it is a window manager, LXDE is a DE (Desktop Environment).  LXDE uses openbox underneath.
<casey9> so lubuntu uses openbox
<casey9> then what so they mean when its optional?
<jmarsden> casey9: Yes.  "optional" is relative to the minimal (text only) install.
<casey9> ahh ok
<casey9> one more thing the time on Lubuntu is displyed in militay time
<casey9> how do i have it disply the time normaly
<jmarsden> Displayed where?  You can change the time display format for most clocks...
<casey9> ok but what format do i want
<holstein> casey9: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/CustomizingTheClock
<jmarsden> man strftime and set it to anything you like...
<casey9> ty
<jmarsden> Maybe %r will do what you want?
 * jmarsden is going AFK, back in an hour or so.
<ilija> hy my webcam donot work in skype
<ilija> my webcam is Microsoft VX 700
<TheWonderingGuru> Hello everyone
<TheWonderingGuru> Does anyone know how to autostart xcompmgr to enable compositing on the lubuntu system log in?
<bioterror> TheWonderingGuru, wget this http://ricecows.org/lubuntu/xcompmgr.desktop to your ~/.config/autostart/
<TheWonderingGuru> Thanks
<gabri> ciao
<Guest93838> will ms office work in lubuntu with wine?
<mysteriousdarren> Guest93838: yes, but access won't work through wine. Excel and word will that I have used extensively.
<Guest93838> thanks! hope ppt also works...
<Unit193> !appdb | That's a great DB
<ubottu> That's a great DB: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Unit193> Dagnabbit.
<mysteriousdarren> Unit193: your trying too hard...jk
<Unit193> Me? I don't try at all. :D
<mysteriousdarren> Guest93838: yes, it works just makes sure you have the newest version of wine 1.5 or something near that
<Unit193> He's gone.
<mysteriousdarren> Unit193: I forgot I hide join, part messages
<mysteriousdarren> Unit193: Seems like your always on here, do u ever sleep?
<bioterror> no
<bioterror> he needs to watch for you guys
<mysteriousdarren> bioterror: you guys?
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> Unit193 = the eye of Mordor
<bioterror> didnt you know?
<mysteriousdarren> thats true
<ChesterX> hello everyone, is there a solution for the ibus dead key problem? (when enabling ibus all dead keys get killed)
<smile> byee :)
<rolandb> whats a good software package for mirroring two USB (boot) sticks?
<Unit193> Well, I'd say DD should be able to do that.
<iceroot> rolandb: dd or clonezilla
<bodhi_zazen> o/
<Unit193> Howdy, whatcha need?
<bodhi_zazen> Time
<Bulletrulz> heyllo
<Unit193> Howdyllo
<Bulletrulz> im new
<Bulletrulz> to lubuntu
<Bulletrulz> but i have used linux mint b4
<Bulletrulz> can u guys like help show me the routes
<Bulletrulz> this looks kinda like win vista lol
<Bulletrulz> cyall later
<Bulletrulz> then
<Unit193> It would appear you haven't used Vista then...
<Unit193> Try the faq?
<AlexGer83> hello @ all
<LordOfTime> error: no user named 'all' :P
<AlexGer83> I have some problems installing Lubuntu 12.04 onto a XenCP. I used the minimal nonPAE.ISO. Won't install... should i add a special command?
<AlexGer83> execute: friendly user is greeting the IRC-Chan #lubuntu and calls every on it all
<AlexGer83> Ill connect with my phone... have to go outside
<AlexGer83> s*** batery empty...
#lubuntu 2012-05-22
<wxl> just a quick note to say performance of precise seems much improved
<mysteriousdarren> it does! good observation
<wxl> can someone offer the a guide to theming (more than the background) in lightdm?
<wxl> back
<JohnDoe_71Rus> you can change gtk+ theme. they must be gtk+3 theme /usr/share/themes
<Fudge> hi how do you open the run dialog by keyboard on lubuntu
<bioterror> alt+f2
<bioterror> super+r if I remember right
<Fudge> bioterror  thanks
<bioterror> all the bindings can be found from ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
<bioterror> and edited and added
<Fudge> can i ignore this Openbox-Message: Requested key "XF86Terminal" does not exist on the display
<Farinet> Hi
<Farinet> If there is someone active, just a question: In lubuntu 12.04 (ppc) i cannot use the logout dialogue. Neither shutdown nor reboot work. Only change user. Any idea?
<bioterror> sounds like problems with consolekit, if I recall right
<Farinet> what could i do so . . . ?
<bioterror> Farinet, pastebin command: ck-list-sessions
<Farinet> In a terminal?
<bioterror> ofcourse
<Farinet> And then? I'm getting the infos about myself . . . (?) Sorry, if i'm dumb . . . ;)
<bioterror> !pastebin | Farinet
<ubottu> Farinet: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Farinet> Sorry, i'm far too linux-stupid to understand . . . :clueless:
<bioterror> then I cannot help. laters
<Farinet> thanks
<DottorLeo> hi!
<DottorLeo> need a hand with wireless switch :)
<DottorLeo> i've installed the new kernel 3.4 on lubuntu
<DottorLeo> and now i can't connect to my home wireless
<DottorLeo> it's says  that the wireless is hard blocked by the switch
<DottorLeo> but i haven't change nothing
<liyard> my compaq armada rocking with lubuntu. its keyboard is almost done with arrow keys not working.
<liyard> any solution? like re assigning keys?
<cheryl_> Hello
<cheryl_> I'll come back later :)
<bodhi_zazen> o/
<Bulletrulz> hello
<KM0201> o/
<Bulletrulz>  is anyone online?
<Bulletrulz> hello
<Bulletrulz> can u help me with somethings
<KM0201> i'll try
<Bulletrulz> nvm
<KM0201> figure it out on your own?
<unkn-error> hello
<KM0201> hey
<unkn-error> I am sorry, but I am reading from some time on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu#Low_RAM_Computers
<unkn-error> and on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu#Downloading_Lubuntu
<KM0201> ok
<unkn-error> but I don't get it
<KM0201> what do you not get?
<unkn-error> there are two versions of the live cd?
<KM0201> yes, 32 and 64bit
<unkn-error> one which is normal and one for low ram?
<KM0201> no
<KM0201> that ISO, is a complete command line install.
<KM0201> if you have 600mb of ram, you don't have enough ram to use a live cd
<unkn-error> okay, so there is only one which is live which is normal
<KM0201> correct..
<unkn-error> hm, I have 256 ram on this machine
<KM0201> you'll need to use the mini ISO
<KM0201> what OS is that machine running now?
<unkn-error> it has none
<KM0201> 256, man thats crazy... RAM is cheap right now.. max it out
<unkn-error> it's wiped :D
<KM0201> oh ok.. well, there you go... the mini ISO will be easy (but keep in mind, it is very slow, as it downloadsd aalmost everything from the internet...
<unkn-error> it is not my main computer, just an old laptop which I wish to rescue
<KM0201> unkn-error: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall
<unkn-error> I got this one, thx http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/non-pae/mini.iso
<KM0201> unkn-error: ok
<KM0201> unkn-error: thats fine, cuz you won't need PAE anyway, because you have under 4gigs of ram
<alien7> hi folks
<wxl> yo alien7
<alien7> I'm a newbie and I got a problem on lubuntu installation...
<alien7> I try to install lubuntu on old pc (motherboard: ga-k8ns, cpu: athlon 64 3400+, ram: 3gb, video: geforce 6800 ultra 512mb)
<alien7> after the installation start I get in the console the message "panic occurred, switching back to text console"
<alien7> the line before is "i386_start_kernel+0xa9/0xaf"
<alien7> someone can help me ?
<scotmcc> Hello all.
<cheryl_> Hi
<Unit193> Hello.
<cheryl_> Hey Unit, you'll never believe this!!
<cheryl_> I don't have as much trouble connecting to the internet anymore!!
<cheryl_> It's like Lubuntu 'n my dongle just needed to bond!
<cheryl_> Or could it be the updates I do? :)
<wxl> i had a bug with wifi that's now fixed with precise
<cheryl_> I also successfully installed webcam 'n camorama, but can't get cam working thru browser yet, which means I've avoided installing that other piece-o-crap O/S....partly 'cos I couldn't get it to install 'n 'cos I'm having less hassles with Lubuntu!
<cheryl_> wot's precise 'n how do I do it? :)
<wxl> 12.04
<wxl> the latest lubuntu
<wxl> well
<wxl> the latest release
<Unit193> You can either use the GUI way, or  sudo do-release-upgrade   in terminal.
<wxl> it's also faster, uses less resources, prettier, etc. :)
<wxl> you should check the cam in gucview
<cheryl_> why gui when I have you to hold my hand! ;)
<wxl> aww you guys are so sweet
 * wxl goes and finds a bag to vomit in
 * cheryl_ ROFLMAO!!!
<cheryl_> sorry Unit193 I forgot we had voyeurs in here! lol
<cheryl_> says no new release found Unit193
<cheryl_> wot is gucview?
<Unit193> What version are you on? If it's 10.04 that'd be expected.
<cheryl_> oh and another silly quessie, when I run camorama 'n try take a pic with webcam it comes up with an error
<cheryl_> Where do I find my vers, this is not like Ubuntu so am lost!
<wxl> cheryl_: do lsb_release -a
<cheryl_> 12.04
<wxl> oops guvcview is in sound & video-- it
<wxl> 's a cam program
<cheryl_> kk
<wxl> make sure you get video and record and all that
<wxl> anywho you have the latest
<wxl> so that's why you can't get any newer release ;)
<Unit193> Well, you *could* go to quantel....
<wxl> shhh
<wxl> don't listen to him
<cheryl_> hey you perve wxl, I trust Unit193!!
<cheryl_> tell me about quantel Batman? :)
<Unit193> Good idea not to listen
<wxl> he leads you into temptation
 * cheryl_ puts a muzzle on wxl
<wxl> he's like the marquis de sade of lubuntu
<Unit193> You could also try VLC, it can show the webcam/mic.
<Unit193> But it's not a default program and has a few depends.
<cheryl_> okay I'll give u the low down Unit....both guvcview and camorama pic up my cam no probs.....but when I go onto the site I wish to use it, thru firefox, it doesn't see my cam....
<cheryl_> Guest74403, has someone take control of you?? Are you in there len??? :)
<wxl> cheryl_: which site?
<cheryl_> Do you REALLY think I'm gonna tell an over excited blabber mouth like you?? :(
<wxl> ok, i won't help
<cheryl_> It's a dating site, wxl
<wxl> oh
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> well i'm not going to get a log in to try it out :)
<Unit193> cheryl_: He's trying to help, finding out if it's Java, flash, or whatnot.
<cheryl_> think it's flash
<Unit193> Flash, alright.  Can you right click and go to options? There should be a webcam option.
<cheryl_> Lemme try again am gonna go into it as if I'm gonna record a video for my profile, brb
<Bulletrulz> hello
<Bulletrulz> i have a qestion
<cheryl_> wxl, I have gone into global cam settings 'n it's come up with flash settings for my cam...
<Bulletrulz> how to install themes on lubuntu
<Bulletrulz> anyone
<Unit193> You get whatever one you want, and place it in ~/.themes
<Bulletrulz> from where?
<Bulletrulz> and what deskop envirement
<Unit193> LXDE, but it needs to be compatible with GTK2 and GTK3.
<Bulletrulz> oh and i treid plugging my phone in and it wouldednt mount?
<Bulletrulz> ok
<Unit193> You can try xfce-look, or gnome-look.
<Bulletrulz> k
<Bulletrulz> t
<Unit193> I think the shimmer-project themes would be compatible.
<Bulletrulz> tyx
<Bulletrulz> lubuntu remids me of vista bad times with vista stupid windows
<Unit193> Weird, second time I've seen that and I'd disagree.
<Bulletrulz> no it does
<Bulletrulz> it has the 3d button then the panal then the xp like bars vista
<Bulletrulz> looks like vugnome-looksta
<Bulletrulz> probely a them for it
<wxl> 1634 [EFNet] -!- | |  __  \ \  /\  / / | |__| || |     | |_) || \  / |
<wxl> 1634 [EFNet] -!- | | |_ |  \ \/  \/ /  |  __  || |     |  _ < | |\/| |
<wxl> 1634 [EFNet] -!- | |__| |   \  /\  /   | |  | || |____ | |_) || |  | |
<wxl> sorry
<wxl> :(
<Unit193> wxl: I'll have to contact the freenode staff because you're a spammer now, sorry mate. ;)
<wxl> Unit193: well i'll tell them you're muttering on about offtopic matters in the non-offtopic channel ;)
<Unit193> ...You win.
#lubuntu 2012-05-23
<jbicha> bodhizazen: you have experience with building *buntu isos?
<bodhizazen> jbicha, yes I have build several
<jbicha> bodhizazen: ok I'm going to bed now, but I'll have to ping you later to see if you can help me build a "gnomebuntu" iso from a seed
<bodhizazen> sure, what are you using to build ?
<jbicha> whatever works ;) I'd like it to be pretty similar to how official isos are built though
<jbicha> I used https://docs.google.com/document/d/1RPPF14h1Sw2gQjGTuZjUIlNHnGrafS8ekhFjJM9MT00/edit to build the seed
<jbicha> but the building part is underdocumented
<bodhizazen> OK, I will look at what you have
<jbicha> I don't have much, https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/+junk/ubuntu-gnome.quantal
<jbicha> and the metapackage https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/+junk/ubuntu-gnome-meta
<jbicha> this looked pretty promising, except I couldn't figure out how to run it https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/debian-cd/ubuntu
<jbicha> anyway, I'll say hi tomorrow, good night!
<bodhizazen> ok
<windbuntu> will xfburn burn image disks (OS disks)?
<windbuntu> and if so do i have to tell it too or does it just do it like brasero does in ubuntu?
<windbuntu> in other words brasero just knows its a image and burns it...is xfburn like that?
<jmarsden> windbuntu: man xfburn.  I think   xfburn -i someimage.iso    will burn that iso to a blank optical disk for you...
<jmarsden> I tend to use use wodim, being more command line oriented :)
<windbuntu> no i dea what you mean but i think you are saying the answer is no
<jmarsden> If you want to know how a program works, read its man page.  You do that by typing the word man and then the name of the program at a shell promtp in a terminal.
<jmarsden> Did you try that?
<windbuntu> no
<Unit193> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/xfburn
<jmarsden> Then try it now, and see if the information there helps you out.
<windbuntu> i can install brasero if i want correct?
<jmarsden> Yes.
<windbuntu> cool
<windbuntu> i noticed lubuntu was only using 8,mb ram in my vm
<windbuntu> amazing
<windbuntu> and thats with system mon open
<jmarsden> It will use rather more than that if you open brasero, I suspect :)
<windbuntu> so i might stick it on the HD of one of my oler lappers
<windbuntu> why is brasero a pig?
<windbuntu> the laptop im prolly going to install it on has a dual core and 2 gigs of ram
<jmarsden> Not particularly, but it is not particularly lightweight... that is part of why Lubuntu does not include it by default.
<windbuntu> ahhh ok
<windbuntu> i did not see the image choice in xfburn
<jmarsden> With 2Gb RAM brasero will be fine.  Old laptops in the Ubuntu world are the ones with 256MB or 284Mb RAM, not multiple GB :)
<windbuntu> yeah this one i mentioned is about...6 years old-vista
<jmarsden> Try Lubuntu on it, sounds workable to me.
<windbuntu> atm it runs w-vista and ubuntu 12.04 as dual booter
<windbuntu> but i like lubuntu and already have ubuntu on some computers including this desktop
<windbuntu> i just cant warm up to kubuntu and xubuntu for some reason
<windbuntu> in fact since lubuntu came out i dont see the point in xubuntu at all
<bioterror> kubuntu takes a state of mind
<bioterror> actually, the whole KDE takes
<windbuntu> all that k stuff k this k that i cant find anything
<bioterror> configuring it is just too weird for me
<bioterror> I've tried kde3.something to the latest 4.3 if I remember right and never got used to it
<bioterror> and KDE is a lot huger than Gnome
<windbuntu> i think it would be best for all if xubuntu got their own spearate sponsor and all the technology and resources went into ubuntu and lubuntu
<windbuntu> one for big fat computers and one for skinny ones
<windbuntu> hmm no manual entry for xfburn
<windbuntu> when i tried the man xfburn thing in terminal
<windbuntu> maybe cause im in ubuntu now instead of lubuntu
<bioterror> it doesnt need one :D
<jmarsden> There is if xfburn is installed...
<windbuntu> yeah ill do it when i go back in lubuntu
<bioterror> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/jaunty/man1/xfburn.1.html
<jmarsden> bioterror: You're still running Jaunty? :)
<bioterror> jmarsden, first hit from the Moog site ;)
<windbuntu> cool it does burn images
<bioterror> windbuntu, ofcourse
<windbuntu> i thought so
<windbuntu> just dont see it in the gui
<windbuntu> ive never burned an image that way
<windbuntu> sounds like a command
<wxl> !b43
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<wxl> that's what i thought
<Guest75922> help
<Guest75922> is there anyone ??
<jmarsden> Guest75922: Ask your real question and see if anyone here can help answer it.
<Guest75922> ok
<Guest75922> in network manager doesnot authenticate
<Guest75922> wireless passwords
<Guest75922> it allway show up error
<brico-1> check, test
<brico-1> hello
<brico-1> join #bash
<jmarsden> brico-1: If you have an Lubuntu support question, ask it :)
<Guest75922>  network manager doesnot authenticate wireless passwd, it always shows error
<stueng> Hi, I wish to build a machine for the exclusive use of XBMC. Is there such a thing as being able to start X with the wole purpose of running XBMC? without having to load a desktop environment?
<stueng> sole*
<jakob_l> like XBMCbuntu?
<stueng> I would imagine so, I would like to have the experience of creating this myself though.. I am just not sure where to start
<stueng> or even what the correct terms are
<stueng> I guess what I am asking is what are the minimum requirements to launch XBMC. Is an entire desktop environment necesarry or can I just have "X" ?
<jakob_l> you do not need an DE to run XBMC
<stueng> ok so what is it that I need? lightdm ?
<jakob_l> nope, no login is needed
<stueng> I need X ?
<jakob_l> yes
<bioterror> you can start XBMC like window manager
<stueng> is that whats its called just "X"? Xserver? Xfree86?
<bioterror> it's called X.Org nowdays
<stueng> !x.org
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<bioterror> XFree86 is from the past
<stueng> ok, so some kind of minimal install. Then add x.org. Then add nvidia drivers, then add xbmc
<bioterror> yes
<stueng> cool thanks
<stueng> now I have something to go on
<jakob_l> have a look at http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=HOW-TO:Install_XBMC_for_Linux
<bioterror> you make .xinitrc and you add there: start xbmc
<bioterror> sorry
<bioterror> exec xbmc
<bioterror> but you should add consolekit and dbus too
<stueng> nice one, thanks
<stueng> !consolekit
<stueng> !dbus
<stueng> google :P
<bioterror> exec /usr/bin/ck-launch-session /usr/bin/dbus-launch --exit-with-session /usr/bin/xbmc --standalone -fs
<bioterror> something like that
<stueng> consolekit is a frameowrk for keeping track of various users, sessions and seats present on a system
<stueng> would that not be present on a default mininmal install anwyay
<bioterror> I've noticed that XBMC likes wicd for network handling
<bioterror> I'm autostarting XBMC on startup on top of of the Openbox
<bioterror> becouse I might want to browse web or something with my htpc
<bioterror> like I watched the last NASA Spaceship launch from TV
<stueng> airplay for that :P
<stueng> when I install xbmc from apt-get is it not going to install a DE as a dependancy ?
<bioterror> no
<iceroot_> stueng: xbmc does not need a DE
<iceroot_> stueng: i am using my xbmc-standalone directy on plain X11
<stueng> anyone know how to get the grub boot menu from a LiveUSB rather than this splash screen
<bioterror> what splash
<bioterror> grub is hide by default if you're not dual booting
<stueng> ive added a loopback to grub.cfg
<stueng>  but I cant see it cos of this splash screen
<leszek> hi
<stueng> hello again, I have installed a minimal ubuntu install without any DE and have managed to install XBMC and all its dependancies. When I strart xbmc I get cannot connect to X server. Presumably because I dont have x.org installed?
<stueng> nm ^ sorted
<leszek> stueng: one of the dependencies of XBMC is xorg
<leszek> so you don't have all its dependencies installed
<stueng> xbmc instlaled from apt but did not include xorg, I installed xorg manually from apt and everything is working :)
<casey9> what is the different between XTerm and UXTerm?
<stueng> !xterm
<ubottu> If with all the cute terminals that are around you're still using xterm, then you deserve any problem you're experiencing with it. Go away.
<stueng> lol
<stueng> !uxterm
<holstein> !info xterm
<ubottu> xterm (source: xterm): X terminal emulator. In component main, is optional. Version 271-1ubuntu2 (precise), package size 543 kB, installed size 1464 kB
<casey9> well then what should i be useing
<pcman> hi
<casey9> hi
<pcman> can anyone here help test pcmanfm/libfm?
<casey9> so if i shouldn't be useing xterm what should i be useing
<casey9> !uxterm
<casey9> !xterm
<ubottu> If with all the cute terminals that are around you're still using xterm, then you deserve any problem you're experiencing with it. Go away.
<valdur55> pcman, Sure, give some items
<pcman> valdur55: the latest code in git should be much more robust now.
<pcman> valdur55: just need to test if it still crashes often.
<valdur55> pcman, give some test cases
<pcman> valdur55: mount and unmount removable devices or DVD.
<pcman> valdur55: changing dir very rapidly.
<valdur55> pcman, give github repo URL
<pcman> valdur55: http://wiki.lxde.org/en/LXDE:PCManFM_build_and_setup_guide#Bug_Reporting_and_How_to_Help_Debug_PCManFM
<valdur55> should i have update pcmanfm and libfm ?
<pcman> valdur55: yes
<cheryl> Yello everybuddy! ;)
<cheryl> How do I add shortcuts of my fave programs to the taskbar??
<cheryl> In Ubuntu I just dragged 'n dropped stuff...not working now. :(
<pcman> cheryl: right click on the taskbar
<pcman> cheryl: or in the preference dialog, edit the launchbar applet.
<cheryl> Thank you pcman
<cheryl> Well it's not as easy as I'd hoped so will tackle it after I've had my dinner :)
<valdur55> pcman, sorry, i am to lazy to download some automake and gtkdoc items
<pcman> ok
<valdur55> 1 mbit/sec is to slow :P
<joker-me> i have a issue with network manager
<joker-me> can som1 help in resolving network manager wireless authentication issue
<HarryHirsch123> Hi, where can i get a dark lxpanel background?
<leszek> HarryHirsch123: you can build one on your own
<HarryHirsch123> i know, but i haven´t enough time to do is
<HarryHirsch123> *ti
<HarryHirsch123> *it
<leszek> LOL
<leszek> 1 minute work
<leszek> let me do it for you then
<leszek> what color do you want ?
<HarryHirsch123> black
<HarryHirsch123> like the Onyx theme
<HarryHirsch123> i have the onyx theme but the white default panel
<leszek> like the onyx title decoration right ß
<leszek> ?
<HarryHirsch123> yes
<leszek> ok just a sec
<leszek> HarryHirsch123: http://h9.abload.de/img/onyx-panelrvyql.png
<HarryHirsch123> thanks :)
<smile> bye :)
<nothingspecial> head_victim: not forgotten your question...... just don't have an answer yet
<Guest14818> can anyone recommend any ubuntu-one client or damon for Lubuntu?!
<Guest14818> demon - that does the synchronization
<wxl> Guest14818: there's not a pretty solution per se. not like with ubuntu. integration is on the to-do list
<wxl> but the actual sync can happen pretty easily
<wxl> see http://askubuntu.com/questions/74093/how-to-integrate-ubuntu-one-in-pcmanfm-lubuntu-file-manager
<wxl> oh wait
<wxl> there's a qt app now http://askubuntu.com/questions/36117/ubuntu-one-on-lubuntu
<Guest14818> interesting, but I would prefer to keep my Lubuntu installation as small as possible, hence would like prevent to pull in qt libs. a command line solution is also fine for me, if such one exists.
<wxl> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man1/u1sdtool.1.html
<lompa> hi
<lompa> Today, is there meeting?
<kanliot> uh we had a short meeting
<kanliot> next time look on the ubuntu fridge
<kanliot> you hsould be able to look at the meeting logs
<jmarsden|work> http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-meeting/2012/ubuntu-meeting.2012-05-23-20.00.html
<lompa> Okey. thanks :D
<hallyn> hey, I just want to make sure bug 994979 doesn't fall off the radar.  Are bugs against project 'Lubuntu default settings' watched?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 994979 in Lubuntu default settings "ELinks Does Not Open in LXTerminal When Clicking On The Link In The Menu List" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/994979
<hallyn> if not I'll target the bug at lxcterminal I guess...
#lubuntu 2012-05-24
<Celltech> I have 2.7ghx cpu, 120gb hdd, and 1gb ram... and my lubuntu is still slow, still glitching at simple things, and still acting like I don't have enough ram...
<mysteriousdarren> is the swap turned on?
<n1ckn4me09876543> where can i find the file to autostart a program? I found this when googling: "Search for startup applications from Dash home. Click open it."  idk what "dash" is
<porwah> Hi, I setup a Lubuntu VM in VirtualBox.  I can't get my mouse to scroll.  I installed Fluxbox.  It doesn't scroll there either.
<porwah> I've been messing with xorg.conf and haven't had any luck.
<porwah> Any suggestions?
<Unit193> You install the vbox extras?
<porwah> Unit193, yes, I believe so
<porwah> I've think I've installed them more than once
<porwah> For that matter, I can't go full screen either.
<Unit193> Weird, that normally goes well with me, wonder what he had.
<AmberJ_> I have an atheros AR9285 wireless network adaptor. My laptop has a shortcut key to disable wifi when not in use. I used it to disable it.
<AmberJ_> When I enabled it after sometime, I now get "Wireless networks disconnected" message in lubuntu task bar network management icon.
<AmberJ_> When I right click on the icon in the lubuntu task bar, "Enable wireless" is checked/enabled...
<AmberJ_> *networking icon
<AmberJ_> 'lspci' output: 02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<sere> is lubuntu 12.4 lts ?
<jmarsden> sere: We don't have the developer resources to guarantee we can maintain a release for 5 years, so, I don't think is officially an LTS release.
<Unit193> But the core/most things other than the LXDE components are.
<Unit193> Lubuntu itself isn't.
<jmarsden> lsb_release -d outputs Ubuntu 12.04 LTS  -- but thats because the lsb_release package is from Ubuntu 12.04, which is an LTS release.  So that is a little misleading/confusing.
<AmberJ_> I had never installed x86-64bit lubuntu...
<AmberJ_> I just got a new laptop and I am plannning to install 64-bit lubuntu.
<AmberJ_> I guess 64-bit is as 'normal' as 32 bit lubuntu...
<AmberJ_> Or, do I need to keep some issues in mind?
<iceroot> AmberJ_: no it is the "same" as the 32bit version with the same programs
<iceroot> AmberJ_: just with the ability to use more memory
<AmberJ_> Thanks iceroot :)
<porwah> Hi, I can't get my mouse to scroll in an Lubuntu virtual machine on VirtualBox.
<porwah> I have Fluxbox installed and it doesn't scroll there.
<porwah> It scrolls fine in a Xubuntu vm.
<porwah> Any suggestions?
<leszek> hi
<n1ckn4me09876543> I need help autostarting a program when I log in
<leszek> n1ckn4me09876543: what is exactly the problem ?
<n1ckn4me09876543> I put the code  "@/usr/share/conkycolors/bin/conkyStart"    also tried "/usr/share/conkycolors/bin/conkyStart &" in /.config/lxsession/Lubuntu but nothing happens
<leszek> have you checked the process monitor to see if it is maybe running in the background ?
<n1ckn4me09876543> Task Manager? i dont see the program name in it
<n1ckn4me09876543> i went to the directory of conkyStart and execute the file and it works,  just something wrong with autostart, i tried to autostart galculator and it ran fine
<n1ckn4me09876543> so idk what im missing here
<leszek> perhaps the script only works, if it is run from within the /usr/share/conkycolors/bin/ directory
<n1ckn4me09876543> my home folder is encrypted do you think that contributes to the problem?
<leszek> you could try creating a script that executes the commands you do when manually starting conkyStart (i.e. cd /usr/share/conkycolors/bin/ ; ./conkyStart) and add it to your autostart
<leszek> it should be decrypted already when you entered your password at login
<n1ckn4me09876543> this is the code inside conkyStart file   #!/bin/bash
<n1ckn4me09876543> sleep 25 && conky -c ~/.conkycolors/conkyrc;
<leszek> hmm... ok
<n1ckn4me09876543> so how do I add that to autostart
<leszek> this should work than nevertheless
<leszek> is the script set to be executable ?
<n1ckn4me09876543> yea
<n1ckn4me09876543> File Properties> Make the file executable
<n1ckn4me09876543> if i try to do autostart of      @conky     another conky start up with weird looking stats lol
<leszek> ok than there should be an error message that indicates why it does not start
<n1ckn4me09876543> how can i find that error
<leszek> try lookint into ~/.xsession-errors
<leszek> perhaps you can find something regarding conky there
<n1ckn4me09876543> i found a lot of this  (lubuntu-software-center:1756): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_icon_set_render_icon_pixbuf: assertion `icon_set != NULL' failed
<n1ckn4me09876543> then one of this (pcmanfm:1658): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_entry_get_text: assertion `GTK_IS_ENTRY (entry)' failed
<n1ckn4me09876543> but no conky
<n1ckn4me09876543> brb gonna reboot trying something else
<xerxes> hi im having some trouble with Lubuntu 10.04 the thing is that while in pcmanfm
<xerxes> i can navigate without problem in my Desktop folder between the icons with arrow keys and run the apps with enter key.. BUT
<xerxes> while native on my desktop i cant navigate the icons at all and when pressing enter nothing happens why is that?
<holstein> xerxes: what icons? the ones on the desktop? i dont think thats a feature
<xerxes> holstein: exactly
<xerxes> for example qmmp desktop icon
<xerxes> and chrome desktop icon
<holstein> xerxes: i dont think thats something that is supposed to happen
<xerxes> ehm me neither :S
<holstein> im sure you can make it happen
<xerxes> i dont know why this happend
<xerxes> or how i repair it..
<holstein> xerxes: im not sure it ever worked
<xerxes> feels quite stupid to reinstall for this issue..
<holstein> xerxes: i would try a new user temporarily
<holstein> or try with a live CD
<xerxes> well i could try a new user
<xerxes> i modded my Lubuntu
<xerxes> so it will autologin
<xerxes> /etc/lxdm/lxdm.conf
<holstein> cool... you should be able to logout and log in as a different user temporarily as a test
<holstein> pretty sure thats not a feature for LXDE
<holstein> i dont use icons to launch like that, so i have tried
<holstein> and i dont have LXDE in front of me, and the version i do have is 12.04
<xerxes> no it's 10.04
<xerxes> or more exactly Mint 9
<holstein> xerxes: correct
<xerxes> but it's based on 10.04
<xerxes> and no a new user didnt work :(
<xerxes> same thing
<holstein> xerxes: *i* *have* 12.04 installed
<holstein> xerxes: correct.. i dont think what you want happens in LXDE
<xerxes> well i could use pcmanfm and just use "single click"
<holstein> xerxes: mint can break that though
<xerxes> dont think its a mint issue
<holstein> xerxes: i would ask in a mint channel on spotchat
<xerxes> if you look at this thread
<holstein> xerxes: i dont think its an issue at all
<xerxes> http://www.google.se/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=lxde%20run%20apps%20enter&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CGAQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fforum.lxde.org%2Fviewtopic.php%3Ff%3D8%26t%3D31354&ei=J4m-T4DVEILdtAalsPTFDQ&usg=AFQjCNE2KAOZ31F7Dj2qSByvqczPwCT_Sw
<holstein> xerxes: i dont think its something that is supposed to occur is what im saying
<holstein> the feature is not there
<holstein> nothing is broken
<xerxes> holstein: ok so it's like a bug ?
<holstein> its not supposed to do that
<holstein> xerxes: nope
<holstein> xerxes: its not a feature, is what im proposing
<xerxes> nope
<holstein> xerxes: the functionality you seek is not present
<xerxes> hmm :/
<xerxes> dont know why that functionality was lost for me though
<xerxes> also one more thing
<holstein> xerxes: how was it lost?
<holstein> xerxes: when did it work?
<xerxes> well
<holstein> xerxes: have you asked in a mint support channel?
<xerxes> it started with that i wanted to remove cups
<xerxes> and like.. a loot of packages were uninstalled i know really stupid of me
<xerxes> but then i dint have any window manager installed so i said oh well fuck it.. i just fix it myself
<holstein> xerxes: mint is quite customized.. i would try a lubuntu live CD.. see if that funtionality is there
<xerxes> im more in to try peppermint
<xerxes> if i would go for something completely new
<holstein> i would try something like kupfer as a launcher
<holstein> xerxes: peppermint is quite a bit like lubuntu
<holstein> its a custom LXDE
<xerxes> yeah
<holstein> quite nice.. those guys live near me actually
<xerxes> but when im thinking
<xerxes> it feels quite stupid to reinstall for this issue...
<holstein> xerxes: agreed
<xerxes> i mean i could just open pcmanfm
<holstein> xerxes: maybe try kupfer
<xerxes> and go to desktop folder and voila
<xerxes> ok will try kupfer
<holstein> xerxes: or just another FM
<holstein> xerxes: or fixing what you borked by visiting a mint channel with what you removed
<xerxes> i can confirm that this package is a bit weird..
<xerxes> 1 moment
<holstein> this package?
<holstein> you'll need to report those for the mint team
<xerxes> holstein: mint-lxde-default-settings - This Package contains the default system settings for Linux Mint LXDE Edition.
<xerxes> when i try to install it
<xerxes> i get dependencie error telling me this
<holstein> xerxes: sure.. thats mint specific though
<xerxes> The following packages have unmet dependencies: mint-lxde-default-settings: Depends: pcmanfm2 but it is not installable
<holstein> you could try installing lubuntu-desktop
<holstein> or using the -f flag
<xerxes> apt-get -f install ?
<holstein> OR asking in a mint channel!
<holstein> im not sure whats up with the mint versions of packages
<xerxes> holstein: do you possibly know how to get the trash bin in pcmanfm ?
<xerxes> on the left hand side bar ?
<holstein> OR what you have forced already that could be causing breakage
<holstein> xerxes: i dont know what bar you have placed on the left hand sie
<holstein> side*
<holstein> is it an LXDE panel?
<xerxes> no in pcmanfm
<xerxes> you have a sidebar
<xerxes> like there are mounted volumes
<holstein> i dont have mint
<xerxes> your download folder
<xerxes> your home folder
<holstein> i dont know what they have customized
<xerxes> your Desktop "folder"
<holstein> but those are "bookmarks" or "shortcuts"
<xerxes> yes
<xerxes> do you know how to add trash bin there?
<holstein> and you should be able to remove the ~/.config file if you have borked it
<xerxes> i copied mine
<xerxes> from mint and changed name
<xerxes> to lxde-rc
<holstein> cool
<xerxes> or what the hell the name was :p the standard one
<holstein> i would ask in a mint channel then
<xerxes> holstein: hi again
<lubuntu_op> Evening mates ,I just installed Lubuntu 12.04 and smplayar crashes with this error in his log http://pastebin.com/BKhXZNzV
<lubuntu_op> and flash games (which worked on Linux Mint 12 LXDE and Fedora 16) are sluggish and "slow" on Lubuntu .Any way to change that
<Unit193> That looks more like the command it's passing to mplayer than an error, and what package of flash do you have?
<Unit193> dpkg -l |grep flash
<lubuntu_op> Unit193: ii  flashplugin-installer                11.2.202.235ubuntu0.12.04.1             Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<Unit193> I don't think it'll help at all, but I always recommend adobe-flashplugin from the !partner repo.
<lubuntu_op> Ill try firefox ,maybe there will be a different effect
<lubuntu_op> I just hope it isnt Xorg related issue bcs I gave up last ubuntu (11.04 if I remember correctly) due to my AGP ATI x1050 card
<lewellyn> tbh, i would have given up on ubuntu if it wasn't for the fact that the software i need has os requirements that intersect at xp32 or ubuntu32. can't get multi-card video working :/
<lewellyn> (also, hi!)
<lewellyn> but i do have a more pressing question... how do i stop the notifications from showing up every minute or so that my nics with unplugged cables are disconnected? :/
<lubuntu_op> So far best distro (with almost everything working out of box ) was Mint 12 lxde ,for me at least . I just hope I can tweak lubuntu  to work same or better.
<lubuntu_op> (and yea ,Hi :))
<lewellyn> i don't want to outright disable them, but just get rid of the notifications
<lewellyn> i have 4 nics with unplugged cables, so it's getting mighty annoying ;)
<lubuntu_op> Well try at #ubuntu ,there is more ppl there and maybe they can help you
<lewellyn> i thought that was an lxde widget thing
<lubuntu_op> I would like to help you but Im new to lubuntu :D My only advice is to google like hell
<lewellyn> oh, wait. i have nm-Fapplet running. i swear i didn't see that before
<lewellyn> er. wtf. i got a "F" when the popup occurred that time O_o
<lubuntu_op> fapplet
<lubuntu_op> nice
<lubuntu_op> video works normal in vlc but smplayer fails :/
<lewellyn> oh joy. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/445872
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 445872 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "disable-disconnect-notification option ignored" [Medium,Confirmed]
<lewellyn> this is just not my week
<lubuntu_op> try to configure flash and xorg on my pc :D Thats a suicide mission
<lewellyn> i'm guessing there isn't a lubuntu-specific replacement for nm-applet? ;)
<lubuntu_op> anyone here use Truecrypt?
<lewellyn> hm. i'm starting to see screen corruption. this can't be good :/
<lubuntu_op> how do you mean?
<lubuntu_op> artefacts or?
<lubuntu_op> artifacts*
<lewellyn> i can't describe them. i'm doing enough that my screen redraws before i can sit and figure out what i'm seeing.
<lewellyn> it's happened in 3 apps so far though.
<lubuntu_op> any extra drivers for your card at Preferences -> Additional Drivers?
<lewellyn> "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system."
<lewellyn> :)
<lewellyn> http://www.greenviolet.net/paste/1337893303.html is my lspci ;)
<lubuntu_op> Like I said Im new to this but as much as I can read you have integrated graphic card.  As before I think guys at #ubuntu will react faster with advices ,especially to a woman :D
<lewellyn> i know it's an integrated card. and there are no proprietary drivers available. ;)
<lewellyn> and i'm not female...
<lewellyn> but now to reboot so i can pull out the 4-port nic :(
<lubuntu_op> Good luck and sorry for misunderstanding ;)
<lewellyn> well, at least now i don't have constant "network disconnected" popups. now i'll just get to reboot relatively often to swap the nic in and out :/
<Guest14322> has anyone managed it to get u1sdtool (Ubuntu One) working with appropriate proxy settings?
<Guest14322> there is a ubuntuone-client-proxy package but I don't know from where this tool tries to read proxy settings
<lewellyn> probably the gnome configuration, would be my guess
<Guest14322> another question - is lubuntu based on gnome or gtk?
<Guest14322> and the gnome configuration can be found in .gconf?
<lubuntu_op> So any way Truecrypt can be set to open tc container without manually opening it in /media?
<lewellyn> Guest14322: as for the lubuntu question, the FAQ in the channel topic may be useful
<lewellyn> i would assume that you can use gconftool-2 and/or gsettings to alter the proxy info
<Guest14322> lewellyn: very interesting, found some proxy related schemas and keys pointing to host and port settings - thanks for the hint
<Guest14322> does it matter which of these tools I use?
<Guest14322> especially under Lubuntu?
<lewellyn> probably :)
<Guest14322> ok, so I have to try it out
<lewellyn> there's probably a package you can install which exposes the gnome proxy configuration as a gui for you
<Guest14322> lewellyn: lxproxy looks promising
<Guest14322> I will give it tomorrow a try
<Guest14322> hm, cannot be found in the official repos
<Guest14322> what a pity
<Guest14322> bye
<lubuntu_op> is there any safe setting for bleach bit?
<lubuntu_op> dont wonna mess up anything
<Unit193> That program is just supposed to clean/wipe files of other programs and not the system, so without looking at it I'd think it should be safe enough, what would make you think otherwise?
<lubuntu_op> Well on windows I know what i safe (more/less) on ubuntu I can only trust bleach bit devs :D
<lubuntu_op> Well Im off ,so far lubuntu seems really  fast,(so far) stable and good looking. Good night
<wxl> that's cuz it is :)
<lewellyn> wxl: i can't concur on the stability point, as stability also includes "doesn't require you to remove cards to shut up the os" in my book :/
<lewellyn> but so far, it looks to be ubuntu bugs, not lubuntu-specific, at least!
<wxl> yeah haven't had that issue lewellyn
<lewellyn> wxl: i've had 3 issues so far... 1) cannot successfully boot with pci video card installed alongside the onboard graphics (unique to ubuntu). 2) network manager insists upon constantly reminding me that 4 nic ports are disconnected. 3) i got a notification that my keyboard's batteries are dead. it's ps/2 :/
<wxl> 1. never had that problem before and i have such a situation tho that computer does not have 12.04 on it yet
<wxl> 2. network-manager is a pain sometimes. try wicd.
<wxl> 3. try removing bluetooth modules
<wxl> lewellyn: ^
<lewellyn> 1. i suspect the problem would be lessened if the secondary monitor supported more than 2 resolutions. :/
<lewellyn> 2. isn't wicd for wireless?
<wxl> ohhh right right
<lewellyn> 3. i plan on adding a bluetooth dongle when things upset me less
<wxl> wicd does wired and wireless
<lewellyn> hm.
<wxl> maybe it thinks you have a usb keyboard?
<wxl> i would try removing bluetooth modules first and see if that is indeed the problem with the keyboard
<wxl> if not then you can look at what usb keyboard driver it's loading and disable that
<lewellyn> i'm atm considering whether to stick with ubuntu on this box though. it's been almost a week and i'm still not in a usable state. and it looks like one of the pieces of software i installed for (trying to do common-denominator os thing across multiple software products) may not actually have a linux build right now :/
<lewellyn> i'm just confused why it'd say a ps/2 keyboard has low batteries. i couldn't get it to recognize my usb keyboard so i had to whip out a ps/2 keyboard
<wxl> now it may have detected a usb keyboard
<wxl> so it loaded usb keybaord modules
<lewellyn> but there are none :/
<wxl> right now, you're sure?
<wxl> go through modprobe -l and check
<lewellyn> http://www.greenviolet.net/paste/1337901059.html is my lsusb output
<wxl> go through modprobe -l
<lewellyn> lewellyn@ghoul:~$ modprobe -l|grep usb|wc -l
<lewellyn> 264
<lewellyn> ugh
<wxl> i wouldn't necessarily expect it to be named "usb"
<wxl> i don't have a usb keyboard so i don't know
<lewellyn> that was to cut it down from 3526 lines
<wxl> but drivers tend to have unexpected names
<lewellyn> kernel/drivers/hid/usbhid/usbkbd.ko
<lewellyn> i think that's always loaded though
<lewellyn> without the hid drivers, it can't detect if you plug in a hid device iirc
<lewellyn> but as my lsusb shows, i don't actually have anything plugged into a usb port
<lewellyn> oh wait. that's a mouse hooked up on the last line
<lewellyn> it's about time for me to go and have coffee before i start ranting about how, after a dozen years of "this is the year of the linux desktop!", it's far from it.
#lubuntu 2012-05-25
<HoNgOuRu> hi, I dont know how to set a soundcard as default
<HoNgOuRu> it not loading the changes I make to alsasound.conf
<Guest71518> anyone awake?
<Guest71518> http://www.unixmen.com/next-generation-another-nice-conky-theme-from-conky-lua-author/
<Guest71518> where to exactly put neuropolitical font from this link
<Unit193> MarioB: You may also want to join #lubuntu-offtopic as it does double as the -devel or team talk (among random talk.)  That is, if you are the MarioB I know.
<lewellyn> well, i thank you guys for lubuntu. it made my (short) time on ubuntu less painful. but ubuntu's not going to cut it for me, in the end, for this task.
<leszek> hi
<davidk> "init: lightdm main process (8546) terminated with status 1"
<davidk> installation process seems to have crashed
<davidk> does anyone know how to deal with crashing lubuntu install processes?
<Lman> hi everyone
<Lman> having trouble accessing my lubuntu box from the windows network
<Lman> i can access the windows network but they can not access my lubuntu box although its visible on the network
<davidk> Lman: what do you want to "access"? samba shares? is samba even configured?
<Lman> yes samba is configured, able to see other windows machines on the network and access them, my lubuntu box shows up as well but can not be accessed
<davidk> (disclaimer: I am not a lubuntu user, the installer crashes on my machine, and I am searching for help with that. but I have some general linux experience...)
<davidk> Lman: which windows versions are in the network?
<Lman> win 7 and xp
<davidk> any security considerations you have? or just "it should work, no user/passwords required, this is a secure home environment"?
<Lman> i used system-config-samba to configure the shared folder
<davidk> can you pastebin your smb.conf?
<Lman> my share name in system-config-samba however is not the same as the name of the lubuntu box when it shows up on the network
<davidk> that's okay
<davidk> difference is a "(Samba version)"?
<Lman> will pastebin in a second
<Lman> http://pastebin.com/H7zHyfUg
<davidk> Lman: have you tried changing the security option?
<davidk> http://www.centos.org/docs/4/html/rhel-rg-en-4/s1-samba-security-modes.html
<davidk> if security is not an issue you could try just changing that to "share" in line 102 (and uncomment it)
<Lman> so change from security to share?
<Lman> so   share = user  ?
<davidk> user to share
<davidk> security = share
<Lman> gotcha
<davidk> + removing the ";" at the beginning of the line
<Lman> i was thinking since i am trying to share my home folder i man have to  tell samba
<Lman> under share definitions that home directories are browsable
<davidk> ah, if that is what you are trying samba has some special treatment for home directories
<Lman> so in samba ;   also comments out a line?
<davidk> yes
<Lman> because friggin everything has a ; in front of it
<davidk> yes
<davidk> you are creating a share "DanBuntu", and it is not browsable
<Lman> if thats the case there is a ; in front of browseable = yes   when referring to my home folder    (at bottom of config file)
<davidk> but it should be accessible
<davidk> yes, try changing that as well
<davidk> couldn't hurt
<Lman> ok, so one at a time, to see what does the trick  , probablyl the best route?
<davidk> there is also a [homes] section
<davidk> this allows you to create shares for all your linux user home directories with a single setting
<Lman> yea i saw that as well, and think i will probably have to change it
<davidk> not if you only have a single user and want to keep the separate section at the bottom
<Lman> so maybe if I uncomment that and make it browseable i might not need the DanBuntu setting
<davidk> correct
<Lman> i c
<Lman> let me take a look
<Lman> k just making DanBuntu browesable didn't do the trick
<Lman> so now i will try the home section
<Lman> Do I need to setup a new samba user?
<davidk> your normal user account should be fine
<Lman> ok
<Lman> checking now, with home directories option enabled
<davidk> with security=user the username you use for authentication is used for determining access privileges
<Lman> windows complains that it can't find the computer or device name
<davidk> but it shows it in the network neighbourhood (or whatever that is called)?
<Lman> yea
<Lman> strange
<Lman> shows up as just dell-dell something, not the share name i gave it in samba
<davidk> hmm... okay... weird..
<davidk> is samba running?
<davidk> have you tried entering the server address manually in windows?
<Lman> no
<Lman> trying now
<davidk> i.e. \\IP.AD.DR.ES\dell
<Lman> get nothing when i enter that
<davidk> you replaces IPADDRES with your dell machine's IP address?
<holstein> make sure you can ping back and forth
<Lman> let me check
<Lman> uncommenting the home directory options did nothing
<Lman> where would i replace the ipaddress at
<Lman> good grief i luv lubuntu but this is a major pain in the ass
<davidk> samba sometimes is
<holstein> samba always is for me
<davidk> I don't like lubuntu, installer still crashes
<holstein> i make windows do ssh :)
<holstein> Lman: i would make certain you can ping the machines from each other
<bioterror> davidk, use mini.iso ;)
<bioterror> holstein, windows has crappy sshd implementations
<davidk> bioterror: what is that? the codename of the alternate installer?
<bioterror> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<bioterror> it's like alternate, without outdated packages :D
<holstein> i didnt say it was great... just that its easier for me than samba
<davidk> bioterror: before I continue, how likely is it lxde behaves the same as kubuntu-KDE4 when I tried yesterday, and crashes after booting?
<holstein> http://www.swish-sftp.org/ for example
<Lman> should i be using samba4?
<Lman> or just samba
<bioterror> davidk, hard to say
<bioterror> davidk, but after you get into console you do: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<bioterror> davidk, and I bet you have a lot more latest drivers and packages than with regular installation
<davidk> bioterror: it is a really old laptop, OLD drivers are not an issue
<killsurfcity> hello! anyone here running 12.04 on a Powerbook 5,6 or the like?
<bioterror> davidk, what's old?
<davidk> (also it has been running gentoo for serveral years, just not the right distribution for its next owner)
<davidk> 1GHz P3-M processor
<bioterror> yes, it's old :D
<davidk> yes
<davidk> and KDE4 crashes quite reliably on it
<bioterror> I wonder how you have patience to load KDE4 with that laptop
<davidk> takes just 3 or 4 minutes
<davidk> big advantage: I don't have to use it
<davidk> but really, the slow processor is not so much an issue as you may think, KDE4 is mostly IO-limited on more recent computers
<davidk> (and I do not use KDE on my own computers either, my god is this crap slow)
<Lman> thanks for everyones help
<Lman> i'm gonna just keep plugging away
<killsurfcity> My install went fine, but of course, i need firmware for wireless to work. No idea where to get it. Anyone know?
<bioterror> sounds like ndiswrapper
<bioterror> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<killsurfcity> thx ubottu, will check that out.
<Lman> ugh
<Lman> this has to be simpler in regular ubuntu
<bioterror> Lman, what you want to do?
<Lman> this is a true nightmare in lubuntu,,,,,, i can see the network and browse the network but no one can browse my machine
<bioterror> Lman, you want people on your lan to access without user permissions certain folders?
<Lman> yea,   the network sees the dell, although when i double click on it   windows says can't find computer or device name
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> grab my smb.conf
<bioterror> http://ricecows.org/smb.conf
<Lman> i can browse it locally through the network though lol
<bioterror> change workgroup to yours
<bioterror> and at the bottom of the config file, change settings to match your shares
<Lman> ok
<Lman> i was looking to share my home directory,,, should i just stick to a folder for now?
<bioterror> you might on ubuntu uncomment the "force group"
<bioterror> you get the picture from the config ;)
<Lman> k in a minute, at working fixing windows garbage
<bioterror> after you have grabbed that to your /etc/samba/ and edited, sudo service samba restart
<bioterror> or was it "sudo restart samba" :D
<bioterror> like someone guided me
<bioterror> I would still do it from the init.d if it was me! ;D
<Lman> i am going to try and share just a folder and not the whole home directory
<bioterror> you can share easily your whole home with my config :D
<Lman> home has special rules
<Lman> which i tried and still didn't work lol
<Lman> bioterror anything special to share entire home directory?
<holstein> Lman: try the GUI gigolo
<holstein> Lman: lubuntu *is* ubuntu
<bioterror> well, I just spoon feed him
<Lman> lol
<Lman> i was using the samba config tool
<Lman> is that no good?
<holstein> its the same tool as in ubuntu
<holstein> Lman: its good if it works for you..
<holstein> Lman: i would do what bioterror suggests
<holstein> actually, i personally just dont use samba.. but if i wanted to use samba, i would follow bioterror 's guide
<Lman> i didn't know how else to do it besides samba
<bioterror> samba is best when you play with Windows
<bioterror> then comes NFS, which is a lot more complicated
<Lman> wow bioterror  you have a lot of network shares
<Lman> so get rid of them all except for my share ,,, correct
<holstein> i often use the GUI gigolo though... i find it easy and quick
<holstein> !info gigolo
<ubottu> gigolo (source: gigolo): frontend to manage connections to remote filesystems using GIO/GVfs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-3 (precise), package size 140 kB, installed size 856 kB
<bioterror> I just wget my config ;)
<bioterror> I have done it once, I dont have to invent wheel again
<Lman> right,,,, what the @ names above each share config section
<bioterror> tells me which mount point I'm using
<Lman> oh ,,,, crap how do i figure that out for me>?
<bioterror> just put what you want
<Lman> ok
<uofm49426> question i only had a rw 650 mb cd so i installed 10.04 and slowly upgrading to 12.04
<uofm49426> upgrading to 11.04 can i skip upgrading to 11.10
<Lman> if i want the entire home directory browseable to i have to change anything else?
<Lman> i see a setting a bit up from the individul settings
<bioterror> Lman, you just edit: path = /home/lman/
<Lman> for now i'll just try a normal directory
<Lman> ok, giving it a shot
<Lman> if you browse up to just under the share definitions it does have something specific about the home directory ,,, so i wasn't sure
<uofm49426> and upgrade from lts to next lts without upgrading to regular release
<Lman> with the force user and force group option  what do i change that too so everyone can browse?
<bioterror> Lman, replace sad157 with your username
<bioterror> ofkooz
<bioterror> uofm49426, I would have used mini.iso for example and installed 12.04 directly from that 10MB iso file ,)
<Lman> gotcha figured, wasn't sure if it was asking about my username or theusernames of ones you want to share with
<Lman> rebooting and trying,,,, yea i know couldhave did a samba restart
<Lman> lol
<bioterror> Lman, rebooting?
<bioterror> what?
<bioterror> sudo service samba restart
<bioterror> and it will reload the configs
<bioterror> what's wrong with you kids nowdays? always rebooting
<Lman> lol
<bioterror> you need to reboot only when kernel updates comes
<Lman> i'm at work so trying to get done in between
<Lman> nope no go
<bioterror> what go?
<Lman> can't browse machine on the network
<Lman> can see and browse everyone elese
<Lman> windows says can't find computer or device name
<bioterror> lemme see
<bioterror> turn on network discovery and file sharing...
<Lman> in lubuntu?
<bioterror> I'm tweaking my Windows 7
<bioterror> seems like I had to: \\computername\
<bioterror> why windows cant see these :P
<bioterror> and I accessed home directory without a problem
<Lman> dfsdfsfdaF
<Lman> ugh
<Lman> why is it no matter what i name my shjare the network always sees it as some dell-dell name
<Lman> then says it can't find it
<Lman> yet it appears on the network
<Lman> looks the same on my linux box too yet i can access it from there
<acalbaza> just got done installing lubuntu under vmware, any way to get screen resolution to play nice?  i keep getting bumped back to 800x600 after restarts
<wxl> yes acalbaza ! yes vbox! ;)
<wxl> seriosuly i have no such problems. perhaps you should check the guest settings.
<acalbaza> actually, i installed on vbox... cant get dual monitors to work properly under a win7 host!
<acalbaza> i get dual monitors, but my desktop wont expand
<acalbaza> resolution works fine in vbox though ;)
<wxl> well ok yeah haven't had that problem either-- no need to XD
<acalbaza> ya, my desktop is just replicated on the other mointor
<wxl> brb
<wxl> there
<acalbaza> installing vmware tools again...
<wxl> a cursory googling reveals you should remove/install xserver-xorg-video-vmware and reboot acalbaza
<AlexGer> Hiya!
<AlexGer> i've got some questions about the instalation of lubuntu mininal iso 10.04 running as a PV guest on a XCP1.0 server
<wxl> nothing specific AlexGer ? ;)
<AlexGer> kindo
<AlexGer> :-)
<AlexGer> 1st. It only shows the console
<AlexGer> i did add the ppa
<wxl> Unit193: ;)
<Unit193> mini.iso? You'll need to "sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop" or "sudo apt-get install lubuntu-core"
<acalbaza> vmware tools re-install wins
<AlexGer> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall -> 10.04 (32 and 64 Bit)
<AlexGer> thats what i did
<AlexGer>  2.6.32-41-generic-pae
<Unit193> And that dumps you into a terminal? No errors though?  If so, type  startlubuntu
<AlexGer> It sais Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS
<AlexGer> mom
<AlexGer> nothing
<AlexGer> brb
<Unit193> You did login first, right?  It'll ask for username then password.
<acalbaza> anything better than gnome-do?
<Unit193> bioterror: likes dmenu.
<wxl> not in the repos tho eh?
<Unit193> !info suckless-tools
<ubottu> suckless-tools (source: suckless-tools): simple commands for minimalistic window managers. In component universe, is optional. Version 38-1 (precise), package size 42 kB, installed size 240 kB
<bioterror> Unit193, ;D
<Unit193> bioterror: pianobar has a script for dmenu. :D
<wxl> ah
<AlexGer> sry
<AlexGer> took a bit longer...
<AlexGer> mom search with apt cache
<AlexGer> ahh stupid w504v router... When i delete a known device (IP+HWaddr) it deletes also non related portforwardings...
<davidk> AlexGer: what firmware?
<AlexGer> updated it today from 14 to 15
<AlexGer> luckyly read about a new firmware fixing a WDS leak -:
<AlexGer> I thought my problems might be gone with the fw-upgrade...
<davidk> hmm, I thought that might be one of the models capable of alternative firmware, but that was the w503v, not 504
<AlexGer> hmm, too bad, thanks!
<AlexGer> was looking for some tools earlyer.. :-)
<AlexGer> i thought of edeting the bin file...
<AlexGer> never done that befoure
<AlexGer> -u
<davidk> bin file?
<AlexGer> config file
<AlexGer> exported settings - I think it includes the fw too
<davidk> what size is it?
<AlexGer> mom
<AlexGer> find / -name 'startlubuntu' -> /usr/bin/startlubuntu
<davidk> no lubuntu running here
<davidk> installer crashed today
<davidk> hence I am here
<davidk> will try again after sleeping
<AlexGer> Firmware_Speedport_W504V_1.15.000.bin -> 3.042kb | Speedport_W_504V1.15.000_25.05.12_1934.bin -> 29kb
<AlexGer> i also have the exported settings file from the last fw: Speedport_W_504V1.14.000_21.05.12_2156.bin ->29kb
<AlexGer> what about /usr/bin/startx ?
<AlexGer> or netbook
<AlexGer> wow
<AlexGer> Fatal server error:
<AlexGer> no screens found
<davidk> sounds like it is only settings then ;)
<AlexGer> I can paste the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file for more infos
<davidk> but sounds suspiciously similar to the files the Austrian speedtouch "modems" used that could be patched to be full routers
<davidk> do that, after I read it I can tell you its a driver issue and go to sleep
<AlexGer> http://pastebin.com/tWXSvLL4
<AlexGer> holy
<AlexGer> hrhr
<AlexGer> well i had to modify grub i think
<AlexGer> I'll look what i have done to the kernel...
#lubuntu 2012-05-26
<davidk> you are running X on a framebuffer?
<davidk> if not the log basically says "driver not found" and you should install an appropriate graphics driver for whatever your hardware is.
<davidk> if you are sure that is NOT the case I have another idea
<davidk> but fixing your kernel would be the proper way to do it
<davidk> good night, and good luck with that
<AlexGer> hmm
<AlexGer> it should emulate the Grafics
<AlexGer> ph
<AlexGer> Cirrus emulated graphics adapter
<davidk> what vm is this?
<davidk> vmware?
<davidk> AlexGer: ?
<AlexGer> sry
<AlexGer> no
<AlexGer> citrix
<AlexGer> xenserver
<AlexGer> http://pastebin.com/msjGPkcp
<TheWonderingGuru> Hello everyone, quick question. What do I do to switch my clock in lubuntu 11.10 from 24 hour time to normal time?
<wxl> TheWonderingGuru: replace %H with %I
<wxl> add %p at the end if you want AM/PM
<davidk> AlexGer: http://forums.citrix.com/thread.jspa?threadID=297969
<TheWonderingGuru> It only gave me the hour when I switched from %R to %I. I would like it to show up as for example 8:15pm
<wxl> then you want %I:%M%p
<AlexGer> this guy has ha way for ubuntu, but it isn't working at all ->
<AlexGer> http://www.jansipke.nl/installing-xenserver-tools-on-ubuntu-10-04/
<wxl> don't there there's lowercase am/pm
<TheWonderingGuru> You are sincerely badass, thank you so much!
<wxl> np
<TheWonderingGuru> That has been annoying me for sooo long
<TheWonderingGuru> lol
<wxl> i read the "man date" ;0
<davidk> TheWonderingGuru: 24 hours IS normal :P
<wxl> i was going to say that davidk but i didn't XD
<TheWonderingGuru> Normal if I was still in college, but it annoys the crap out of me.
<TheWonderingGuru> lol
<TheWonderingGuru> Like I know the times, but my mind automatically has to do a little math.
<TheWonderingGuru> When I am in a rush doing 10 other things at once, I want to know what time it is at a glance.
<davidk> TheWonderingGuru: over here we only use 24h digital clocks. it is now 02:18
<wxl> i used to have a binary clock set up
<wxl> now that's doing math
<TheWonderingGuru> Intriguing.
<TheWonderingGuru> Binary clock
<TheWonderingGuru> how would that work like its 010010101 o clock or something?
<wxl> http://binary.onlineclock.net/
<davidk> wxl: it would be, but last I checked the "binary clock" only did decimal digits in binary, not the whole time
<TheWonderingGuru> Now that is strange lol
<TheWonderingGuru> Cool though!
<davidk> wxl: better than the stuff I've seen for sale
<TheWonderingGuru> I've been a distro hopper for awhile now and I am finding more and more that I am recommending Lubuntu for people seeking to make the switch to Linux.
<wxl> ditto
<wxl> i've pretty much gone and called it home
<TheWonderingGuru> The fastest distro out there in my opinion, the only one that semi keeps up without much style is puppy linux or a custom built arch linux with lxde.
<wxl> tho i did inadvertently get a friend hooked on bodhi ;)
<wxl> puppy = barf
<wxl> arch is the only other one i really like
<davidk> yesterday I installed kubuntu for the first time
<davidk> KDE crashed
<TheWonderingGuru> I would love to give arch a real go, but I don't know the ins and outs of it like I do with debian based distros.
<Unit193> Needed low? AntiX? SliTaz?
<wxl> hahahahah
<davidk> today I wanted to install lubuntu
<davidk> installer crashed
<davidk> this whole *ubuntu is not working for me so far :P
<Unit193> Though, if this isn't support I suppose #lubuntu-offtopic would be better.
<TheWonderingGuru> I did have an issue with the lubuntu installer once, scared the crap out of me. Which version did you try?
<wxl> installer crashed? that's strange. how did you install, which version, etc.?
<davidk> TheWonderingGuru: today the normal one, tomorrow the alternate one
<TheWonderingGuru> 12.04?
<wxl> iso to cd davidk ?
<davidk> wxl: yes
<wxl> assumedly you checked the md5?
<davidk> wxl: no, but that is not the issue, works way too long
<davidk> I'll check for you
<wxl> what computer?
<TheWonderingGuru> Honestly, with all ubuntu based distro releases, you want to give it a good 3-4 months for them to work out all of the issues. Im using version 11.10 and honestly its rock solid stable with absolutely no issues.
<TheWonderingGuru> I would go with 11.10 if I were you.
<TheWonderingGuru> double the honesty double the fun
<wxl> checking release notes no obvious installer issues
<TheWonderingGuru> sometimes I don't look at my sentences before I press enter lol.
<davidk> wxl: md5 is ok
<wxl> what did the crash report say?
<davidk> wxl: Dell Latitude C510/C610
<davidk> wxl: there is no report, X just crashes after finishing the copy process
<TheWonderingGuru> Signing off, namaste everyone
<wxl> Dell Studio XPS 1340,Alienware m17x has some problem on boot but assumedly that's unrelated
<wxl> ta TheDrums
<wxl> up
<wxl> oh well
<davidk> wxl: i386 version, REALLY old hardware
<wxl> hm. there's plenty of people using 12.04 on old hardware
<davidk> wait, I'll get the dmesg line from the log
<wxl> heck, even the ppc guys are doing ok
<wxl> that's a good idea
<davidk> posted it here
<davidk> about 8 hours ago
<davidk>  "init: lightdm main process (8546) terminated with status 1"
<wxl> so it's a process with starting lightdm
<wxl> interesting
<davidk> reproducable, tried it twice
<AlexGer> lol can't apt get...
<davidk> and now I'm off to bed. 2:30 is late enough. good night everyone.
<AlexGer> davidk: thanks! good night
<Guest73135> I'm insalling via usb and it seems to be stalled at 50%....do I cancell?
<Guest73135> Anyone?
<Guest73135> hello?
<Guest73135> dammit, do I shut down and rety or not?
<IAmNotThatGuy> Guest73135, What is the screen saying?
<Unit193> How long have you waited?
<IAmNotThatGuy> Is that stuck up with a certain package or is it just showing 50 % ?
<Guest73135> 50% loaded and waiting for the past 20 mins
<Guest73135> No hard drive light activity\
<IAmNotThatGuy> Are you dual booting?
<Guest73135> Yes
<IAmNotThatGuy> 20 mins is way too much. Just try a reboot, do a checksum first and then proceed with the install from live USB
<IAmNotThatGuy> brb. Showers
<jmarsden> You could use Alt-F1 to Alt-F4 first to see if any consoles have useful error messages in them, before rebooting.
<IAmNotThatGuy> Unit193, the table is all yours :)
<Unit193> CTRL+alt+F1 - CTRL+alt+F4, and if you do reboot, there should be an option to check install media.
<IAmNotThatGuy> jmarsden, I believe there might be a missing driver or something. Or else it will throw an error outside (AFAIK)
<jmarsden> Yes, it really isn
<jmarsden> 't supposed to hang like that... but you never know, there might be some useful info there in one of the text mode consoles... waiting isn't going to do anything useful, so after checking the consoles, a reboot seems a good idea.
<IAmNotThatGuy> laters
<xisorshadow> anyone alive over here? i need some help
<Unit193> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xisorshadow> lol
<Unit193> Though, it is 230am :P
<xisorshadow> how do i change the default environment from lxde, to xbmc?
<xisorshadow> im on xbmcbuntu, which is built on lubuntu
<xisorshadow> or at least make it so xbmc launches at startup automatically
<xisorshadow> either way is perfectly fine
<Unit193> Never seen xbmcbuntu, but are you looking for the "Session" section of the llogin screen?
<xisorshadow> im not sure, i want it to automatically run xbmc session when it boots instead of lxde
<xisorshadow> its a choice on the login screen, but how do i make it DEFAULT?
<Unit193> What version of Ubuntu?
<xisorshadow> 11. something
<xisorshadow> 11.10 i think
<xisorshadow> never used linux before XD
<xisorshadow> xbmcbuntu is lubuntu with xbmc built in, its for using as a media center
<valdur55> login screen remembers last choise
<Unit193> So you should have LXDM? /etc/lxdm/ and there should be a config file in there.
<xisorshadow> valdur55: really? will it also remember my password and auto log me in?
<n1ckn4me09876543> how do I reuse a cd-rw in linux?  on Windows OS, all I do is go to My Computer, right click cd-rom, click ERASE THIS DISC then voila I can reuse the disc again
<davidk> n1ckn4me09876543: http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialCDBurn.html
<n1ckn4me09876543> davidk: thnx, will look into it
<AmberJ_> Anyone here using Lubuntu 12.04 on bare metal?
<AmberJ_> I mean is it stable enough to install it on HDD? Or, are most people using it in a VM?
<not_found> stable enough for sure
<Unit193> It was released last month and all...
<Unit193> Upgrade from 11.10 even went well.
<AmberJ_> I won't be able to upgrade on this machine with slowish ~60kbps down throughput connection...
<AmberJ_> But now that you guys say it, I can sure install from scratch
 * AmberJ_ downloads lubuntu-12.04-amd64.iso
<AmberJ_> Thanks not_found and Unit193 :)
<Unit193> Yeppers.
<not_found> AmberJ, enjoy :)
<KETCHUP_BOTTLE> Amber, no, better to go with xubuntu, lubuntu sucks snot on a hot sultry day
<Unit193> KETCHUP_BOTTLE: Please don't do that. If you don't like it, make a blog post or something.
<not_found> +1
<KETCHUP_BOTTLE> Unit193, does that apply to you too?  Should you make a blog post or "something"?
<Unit193> If I didn't like Lubuntu, I'd part this channel.
<KETCHUP_BOTTLE> If you liked another ubuntu, you'd join it?
<Unit193> Bashing other distros, this distro, or anyone is not acceptable here.
<KETCHUP_BOTTLE> Unit, you see it as bashing, I see it as advising
<KETCHUP_BOTTLE> I spent a good week trying to get Lubuntu working
<KETCHUP_BOTTLE> It's Lubuntu's choice to improve ir
<KETCHUP_BOTTLE> it
<Unit193> It's working find for me and many others, so please don't do it again.
<Unit193> Report bugs if there are errors.
<Unit193> !bugs  | KETCHUP_BOTTLE
<ubottu> KETCHUP_BOTTLE: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<KETCHUP_BOTTLE> Unit, so, oligarchy is strong in your neck of the woods?
<KETCHUP_BOTTLE> ok, I will abide
<KETCHUP_BOTTLE> goodbye
<Unit193> Thank you.
<not_found> ah |:( was hoping to see a kick to the head
<Unit193> Heh.
<not_found> well handled sir :)
<Unit193> Thanks.
<AmberJ_> heh, trolls
<AmberJ_> As if I was going to follow his advice to switch to another distro...
<AmberJ_> "IF" 12.04 had, any problems, I would prefer to stick with 11.10 (which works fine on this laptop).
<not_found> AmberJ, choice is yours :) but 12.04 is A-OK AFAIK
<AmberJ_> I said "IF" it had any problems. Now that you say there aren't, I'll try installing it :)
<not_found> :) well tell us how it went and if there was problems blame Unit193
<AmberJ_> heh sure, I'll report here :)
<leszek> hi
<light_> is there an option for lubuntu when the computer lid close what the computer will do?
<light_> hi leszek
<diego> yes
<diego> power management menu
<leszek> light_: open up the xfce4-power-manager preferences
<light_> ive found iot
<light_> it*
<light_> okay
<light_> thanks
<light_> ;P
<theixle> I'm experiencing issues with tail command in lubuntu 12.04. I'm not sure it's related to lubuntu necessarily but I only am noticing it on this machine currently.
<theixle> Can anyone suggest any good ways of determing what the problem could be? It seems really odd to have such a standard and prolific utility not work. Basically it's not updating regardless of using -F or -f
<theixle> xtail works (just slowly without the -s option), and less -F works, but I need to display a file with ANSI color codes
<diego> have you checked if there are open bugs?
<theixle> I can't find anything reported.
<theixle> Almost everyone's issues on the forums were from people having their file changed and not using -F
<fw190> hello
<fw190> I've got a question/problem
<LordOfTime> so ask?
<LordOfTime> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<fw190> I would like to install Lubuntu, but I have already installed Ubuntu and now I want to wipe the ubuntu and have only clean lubuntu when I paritioned my disk for ubuntu i made swap / and /home. Is there a clean way to wipe ubuntu, save my data and install lubuntu
<EliahKagan> fw190: yes, you can do that -- just back up all your documents and important files to another drive (or cloud storage or email or another machine or something), then when run you run the Lubuntu installer, tell it to use the whole disk (not to "install alongside")
<fw190> ah so this is the hard way
<LordOfTime> fw190:  you could just install lubuntu-desktop and uninstall ubuntu-desktop
<EliahKagan> however, you probably do not need to do that, since there is a technique for converting a regular Ubuntu system into a Lubuntu system (without the other stuff): first install the package called lubuntu-desktop, then do this: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelubuntu
<LordOfTime> ah yeah that'd work
<EliahKagan> LordOfTime: well, uninstalling ubuntu-desktop doesn't always do the trick, because there are a lot of other packages installed with Ubuntu and unless you installed Ubuntu by manually installing ubuntu-desktop (and haven't subsequently installed other software manually that pulls in any of it as dependencies), they may not be marked as automatically installed (so they wouldn't be removed with apt-get autoremove)
<LordOfTime> EliahKagan:  if you use purge it will, in 75% of times.
<fw190> so now I'm confused- two opinions ;)
<fw190> to sum up. I install lubuntu-desktop
<LordOfTime> fw190:  use EliahKagan's recommendation
<LordOfTime> not mine
<fw190> and then do the thingie from the link provided
<fw190> and this will lead me to a celan lubuntu
<fw190> or other programs installed wil stay?
<fw190> I'm preparing an image on pendrive would it be possible to install it like I did with ubuntu - I remenber that there was an option to overwrite ubuntu with ubuntu. Is ther an option to overwrite ubuntu with lubuntu?
<LordOfTime> overwrite may overwrite the important stuff
<LordOfTime> i'd back up your /home stuff before messing with what is or isnt on the system anyways
<LordOfTime> just because
<fw190> ok. it seems to me that I will end up wiht backing up 250GB of data anyway. Tahnk you for helping and answers given. All the best
<LordOfTime> well i recommend backups anyways regardless
<LordOfTime> because that's what technicians do
<LordOfTime> heck, i make weekly backups of my home directories :P
<EliahKagan> LordOfTime: using purge or --purge never changes what packages get removed by an autoremove; the only difference between remove and purge is that purge removes systemwide configuration files
<EliahKagan> i think you may have just gotten lucky and had everything you wanted gone marked as installed automatically as dependencies of the metapackage you removed
<EliahKagan> backups are good
<LordOfTime> EliahKagan:  aptitude seems to do that well :P
 * LordOfTime uses aptitude almost exclusively
<LordOfTime> having said this, 95% of the time im' in CLI regardless of DE, so... :P
<EliahKagan> that's a good point...i use apt-get most of the time
<LordOfTime> yeah, for installing apt-get's pretty decent
<LordOfTime> some reason i like aptitude though *shrugs*
<pcroque> If I upgrade 11.10 to 12.04 will files in ~/.config get overwritten (autostart, lubuntu-rc.xml, etc)?
<Unit193> Shouldn't, but always good to backup.
<LordOfTime> ^ that
<pcroque> Thanks. Yes...I'll backup the backup!
<pcroque> I'm looking forward to a smooth and painless upgrade...not that that ever happened for me with Ubuntu...but hoping Lubuntu is different.
<Unit193> Same core, just with LXDE and different default programs and settings.  It did go well for me though.
<pcroque> Good to hear it. Lubuntu is the greatest!
<tata> I have Lubuntu 10.04, how can I watch tv live on internet?
<smile4linux> Of course! :)
<smile4linux> with flash? :p
<smile4linux> :)
<tata> ???
<smile4linux> tata: find a website with online tv & you will able to play it with adobe flash player :)
<tata> its not work, told me, I need to instal something like video stream or something like this
<holstein> tata: if it has a proprietary player that is not made to work with linux, it wont work
<holstein> its likely just flash though, as smile4linux suggests... i would try installing the chrome browser, and go from there... https://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/browser/
<smile4linux> chromium or firefox, tata ? :p
<holstein> i suggest chrome as a troubleshooting step since it has the most current version of flash available for linux AFAIK
<tata> sea monkey 2.0., it is mozilla
<Unit193> Also, I've been recommending to purge flashplugin-installer, adding !partner repo, and installing adobe-flashplugin.
<holstein> Unit193: good idea!
<smile4linux> tata: maybe that's the cause of your problem (your browser)
<tata> maybe
<tata> I delete chromium two years ago and install seamonkey
<holstein> tata: chromiumm wont have current flash
<holstein> tata: to get current flash, you can try chrome, or do what Unit193 suggests
<holstein> tata: it is *not* the browser anyways... its the flash version
<holstein> if flash is involved, and something is funky, its flash that is the issue
<EliahKagan> Chrome and Chromium are different -- Chrome is proprietary and has Adobe Flash built in, and it generally is the latest version
<tata> ok i will
<holstein> im not suggesting you switch to the chrome browser tata , im just saying that *if* you install it for testing puproses, and your TV works, then its safe to assume its flash
<rns> hey?
<rns> I installed (?) qcad. Can't ‌find it on the menu. Now what?
<bioterror> dpkg -L qcad
<bioterror> it will show you where the binary is installed
<Unit193> It's a meta, librecad is the real one.
<rns> ok. meta? that's over my head.
<rns> dpkq -L qcad .... that's in the terminal?
<rns> So how do I start it? How do I get it on the menu?
<daswort> Is it right that lubuntu has only 3 y support? Why is it so? Doesn't use lubuntu the official repos of ubuntu?
<GridCube> daswort, lubuntu has no lts
<GridCube> not even 3 years
#lubuntu 2012-05-27
<LordOfTime> daswort:  Ubuntu is the only one with "LTS" releases
<GridCube> LordOfTime, no, xubuntu has a 3 years lts
<LordOfTime> you sure?
<LordOfTime> oh other than Xubuntu
<LordOfTime> ::P
<purplelemond> hello
<purplelemond> hello
<xerxes> Hello im having some issues with Spotify and Lubuntu 11.10
<xerxes> X86
<xerxes> when i execute spotify from the command line i get "iligeal instruction"
<xerxes> here is my paste from gdb
<xerxes> http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fpastebin.com%2FE7KF9WSY&h=SAQFZP0V9AQGwtarbpFup1lzhA78UqcDf0LtWDFO_5TmIuA
<xerxes> and here is from cat/proc/cpuinfo http://pastebin.com/vfABB946
<lea> hello!
<lea> i just installed lubuntu on my asus netbook, doing great, but i wanted to change some things, first i want to disable lxsession so i can login in the TTY and run X with "startx" with my .xinitrc... and second im looking for a way to connect with my 3G usb modem from the cli... :)
<lea> hope someone knows how, lol
<leszek> hi
<wilberfan> I'm thinking about dual-booting OS X (10.6.x) and Lubuntu 12.04 on an old (2006) iMac5,1 ...   I can't use the 64bit-Mac .iso, can I?
<wilberfan> Or is that my only option...?
<Unit193> I think it'd take the PPC one, wouldn't it? (he asks the air)
<smile-is-ziek> yes, Unit193
<ilija> hy is possible run lubuntu 11.10 on thinkpad r50 laptop with 1,5GHz and 0,5GB RAM
<ilija> thanks in advance
<bioterror> yes
<ilija> an one more question will google chrome work fast
<ilija> because on my machine with 1GB ram google chrome is slow
<ilija> i donot why
<leszek> ilija: chromium is working pretty fast. Chrome should also work pretty fine
#lubuntu 2013-05-20
<n-iCe> how do I run the power-manager
<Unit193> Should already be running, but the application is xfce4-power-manager
<n-iCe> thanks
<Vivekananda> hey everyone
<Vivekananda> if anyone is here i wanted to ask how to change the color of highlight in the terminal
<n-iCe> hi
<Zus> hello, is there a way to have the applications in lubuntu to stop opening in full screen?
<SonikkuAmerica> Zus: Do they open in full screen even if you restore them down and then close and re-open them?
<Zus> SonikkuAmerica:  i do not have an option to resize
<Zus> only "X" in the corner and draggin is not working.
<SonikkuAmerica> Zus: Gimme a second... I need to fire up my VM and figure this. What version is this by the way?
<Zus> 13.04
<SonikkuAmerica> OK. I have 13.04 too.
<Zus> just installed it this morning
<SonikkuAmerica> Go to Apps > Preferences > Openbox Configuration Manager
<Zus> ok sorry. im back
<Zus> hmm crash.
<Zus> 5 times its not opening.
<Zus> least i got a place to begin,...going to reboot and hope this never crashes again..
<Zus> thanks bbl
<MonkWitDaFunk> Hi users of #lubuntu, i created an installation disk for lubuntu 13.04 32bit. The disc boots successfuly on one system and does not boot successfuly on another system. I see the output: an operating system wasnt found. Try disconnecting any drives that dont contain an operating system. The CD drive that is part of the unfuctional boot system has problems burning discs but it has been able to help me install an operating system before
<magic_ninja> is it a cd medium?
<MonkWitDaFunk> My system that doesnt boot lubuntu is compatable with ubuntu 12.04 lts, is there any possibility that the linux kernel 3.8 is not compatable with my system? Yes, i created a cd medium
<magic_ninja> nvm, yes it is sorry about that MonkWitDaFunk.  Malfunctioning disk drives like that are very unpredictable.  You should try swapping the cable, then the drive
<magic_ninja> and for your second question, it is possible but the installer hasn't gotten that far yet.  You see it can't find the kernel to boot it.
<MonkWitDaFunk> Okay, now i know that malfunctioning disc drives are unpredictable and that my unfunctional system cannot find the kernel. Thank you magic_ninja
<magic_ninja> You are welcome MonkWitDaFunk
<Noskcaj> !alternate | is it fixed yet?
<ubottu> is it fixed yet?: The alternate CD has been discontinued for the main Ubuntu distro, please use and report any bugs in the !LiveCD
<Noskcaj> nope
<hyperair> hmm discontinued huh
<Noskcaj> hyperair, i'm hopeing to make that channel specific, i need to nag people more
<Desastre> whois alexandros_c
<wodz> Hello, I am trying to install lubuntu 13.04 using alternate cd and installer hangs on fetching crypto-modules-3.8.0-19-generic-di. I checked install CD for errors and it is reported being correct.
<wodz> Any hint?
<hpuser4466> Can the lubuntu installer put grub on the partition boot sector?  (not mbr).  The reason i ask is I already have "grub legacy" on the MBR,  I could then chainload grub2 on the partition sector.
<holstein> hpuser4466: i would use an alternate installer and either specify, or not install grub, and do it manually, or just install default, and "fix" what i need custom afterwards
<hpuser4466> If i choose not to install grub2, then it doesn't install any grub on any partition right?   Would it be possible to boot Lubuntu using grub legacy?
<hpuser4466> Or if i could use the Lubuntu live cd to install grub2 to the sda1 partition sector.
<holstein> hpuser4466: thats what i am talking about.. doing it custom after the install
<holstein> !grub | hpuser4466
<ubottu> hpuser4466: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<hpuser4466> Only problem if I can't boot into the Lubuntu install (because grub2 isn't installed to mbr)  I would need to use the Live CD to install grub2 to MBR.
<holstein> hpuser4466: i would use whatever necessary to install grub where ever i want
<hpuser4466> well it you can do it from the live cd that's fine :- )
<holstein> hpuser4466: you can do it without a live CD, likely
<holstein> hpuser4466: what do i usually do? i get a live CD and install the gui helper mentioned at the link above
<hpuser4466> ok thanks..I'll check the links shortly.
<tux30> what is the best way on lubuntu for install skype?
<holstein> !better
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<holstein> i just get the .deb from http://www.skype.com/en/download-skype/skype-for-computer/ tux30
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype can help.. but the .deb install is quite simple
<Unit193> holstein: Why not from partner with auto-update?
<holstein> Unit193: i have no good reason really.. there was a newer version on the site at one point that worked "better" for me :)
<Unit193> Good enough reason...
<tux30> what is the minimum requirement for lubuntu
<Unit193> tux30: What do you have?  You at least need a PAE compatible board.
<tux30> i try use a old pentium 3 800 mhz
<Unit193> Oi, I'd recommend something lighter, but Lubuntu should technically run on it if it is PAE enabled.
<holstein> tux30: i would say, if you dont want to use puppy linux, or something lighter, lubuntu is your best option
<Unit193> AntiX or SliTaz is my other recommendation.
<holstein> slitaz might be a nice compromise
<tux30> i think i will try puppy linux
<tux30> do you think skype works on puppy linux?
<tux30> waht do you think that Slacko Puppy
<tux30> ?
<holstein> tux30: i would ask in a puppy channel.. my issues with puppy personally are that its challenging to install applications into it.. thats why i usually end up back with a more supported option, like lubuntu
<holstein> slacko is a slackware based one.. there is an ubuntu based one that should be able to use the .deb from the link i gave earlier
<papasvt> Bonsoir à tous
<hpuser4466> Lubuntu is consuming 1485mb of ram on my pc and occasionaly it gets really slow and locks up especially when running pinta and pcmanfm with thumbnails enabled.
<hpuser4466> I have 2GB of ram and  need more :- )
<papasvt> je débute sous linux.. c'est bien ça comme préambule :) j'avais prévu d'installer lubuntu 13.4 demain sur une dizaine de machines mais je viens de découvrir que mes logiciels ne sont pas encore adaptés à Raring ... je m'y perds un peu, quelle version sera suivi la plus longtemps possible (sacahnat que je n'ai pas droit à une LTS si j'ai bien compris) .. faut-il que je traduise en anglais ? french is-it possible ? only engli
<cpanda> i run lubuntu with 512mb of ram pretty well. do you have swap enabled hpuser4466?
<n-iCe> phillw: hi
<hpuser4466> cpanda, yes I have 1571mb of swap if need be.  That's what is probably causing the slow down when it's accessing swap.
<holstein> !fr | papasvt
<ubottu> papasvt: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<holstein> hpuser4466: the 'slow down' i find is usually the hard drive.. what are you using to determine the ram usage?
<cpanda> thats possible, swapping is slow but it should prevent a lock down
<hpuser4466> i used "free -bm" cli arguement to output the ram usage.   Mostly slows down when using graphics software and image thumbnails in pcmanfm (I also increased the thumbnail cache size).
<papasvt> excuse me , thank you , bye
<hpuser4466> I have a lot of high resolution images pcmanfm is trying to thumbnail.
<hpuser4466> I could reduce the thumnail cache size but i like my thumbnails :- )   I think more RAM is in order.
<phillw> hi n-iCe
<James_Epp> I am posting this in both the ubuntu and lubuntu channels:
<James_Epp> I did a installation of both operating systems over a PxE server (desktop i386) to the same machine and in both instances I have a very strange result. After booting right after finishing the install, I have no network connectivity! Not even drivers or anything. I have no clue why this is happening. Anyone know a possible cause?
<SonikkuAmerica> Probably better to keep it in #ubuntu, mainly because no one except phillw really speaks in here.
<Unit193> Sure we do, but...
<Unit193> !crosspost
<ubottu> Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<James_Epp> Unit193: Point taken.
<SonikkuAmerica> Unit193: How did I forget you?! :)
<SonikkuAmerica> Although barely any of us are responsive though... you gotta gimme that.
<Unit193> I'm easy to forget.  There's others that provide support when they can, just not as quickly as the other channel. :)
<SonikkuAmerica> :)
<phillw> !patience | SonikkuAmerica
<binaryhermit> James_Epp: Stupid question, but does the live CD see your network card?
<ubottu> SonikkuAmerica: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Unit193> binaryhermit: He's gone now.
<SonikkuAmerica> phillw: I ain't the one with the problem this time. XD
<binaryhermit> whoops
<MiniD> Can anyone tell me how I might expect lubuntu to run on an HP Compaq laptop with these specs: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c00614909&lc=en  ? Might it be an ok choice of OS performance wise?
<MiniD> I am currently downloading a live cd but booting from a CD might not be an accurate show of performance
<Unit193> It won't exactly be, no.  But that computer seems fine for it.
<cpanda> depends on what you want to do with it. i have a similar laptop and it barely works
<binaryhermit> I'd say that Lubuntu might run a tad slow on that machine, but it'll be usable at least
<binaryhermit> probably could use more RAM
<phillw> MiniD: as it is not a dreaded nvidea card, what is said is true. Including getting hold of a bit more RAM if you are on the base system of 512Mb.
<binaryhermit> I'd go with the 32 bit version since a) the 64 bit version would use slightly more RAM and b) it's not like you're going to gain the ability to use more than 4 GB of RAM
<phillw> binaryhermit: the BIOS can only handle 2 MB :)
<MiniD> My primary use would be browsing the Internet, would it be an option to lighten the install even more or would this not make sense?
<binaryhermit> exactly
<cpanda> the graphicscard uses 128mb shared memory, i hope you can bring that down in the bios :D
<MiniD> lol thats why I ask. ram for that thing is probably really expensive as well being it is so old
<cpanda> i use midori for surfing, its the best option i have found if you want to have more than ~5 tabs open
<phillw> MiniD: browsing is the most memory instensive task, as that level of RAM, install Firefox which handles low RAM machines better than Chromium does.
<MiniD> midori is a web browser right? (excuse my ignorance)
<cpanda> yes, a very lightweight one
<phillw> long story, not starting a flame war off.
<phillw> as is xombrero. But we can only recommend browsers that have security updates as standard :)
<cpanda> i haven't compared it to firefox, i think, as at the time i was switching firefox was a memory hog. but it's certainly much more ram effective than chromium
<Unit193> Midori just has rendering errors and the like, if you can live with those.
<phillw> cpanda: FFOX has had a major overhaul, it may be what is shipped as default in 13.10
<binaryhermit> phillw: heh, just as ubuntu switches to chromium
<binaryhermit> maybe
<cpanda> yes, i'm talking 11.04 times, as i said, didn't try recently as midori works fine for me. the only rendering errors i had were with google apps :X
<phillw> but, this is not the area to discuss things on. binaryhermit what ubuntu do with the spec of machines it needs to run on is entirely up to them. We are lubuntu and will always use the application that uses the lowest resources :)
<MiniD> I know this probably  varies because of a lot of things but how much memory could I expect to be used for the os, desktop environment, etc.?
<binaryhermit> right
<phillw> MiniD: for browsing, IMHO, install lubuntu, but then install firefox and use that as your browser. (comment #4 at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/1096603 )
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1096603 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "Chromium reports "It's dead Jim" on Low RAM machines" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cpanda> i'm not on my lubuntu machine now to check, but I think i had about 250/512mb free with nothing but a blank midori started (that is still lubuntu 11.04)
<phillw> MiniD: comment #4 is from the maintainer of Chromium, I trust these people :)
<MiniD> Also this may not be the place to ask, and I assume this might be controversial, but is xubuntu or lubuntu generally more lightweight? Is the main difference the choice of desktop environment?
<phillw> MiniD: lubuntu is more light weight that xubuntu, and it is not controversial, as flavours we help each other :) There is no "My system is better than your system" stuff, it is simply "try them, and decide which you prefer". :)
<MiniD> phillw: o cool
<cpanda> chromium certainly kills some tabs when it runs out of memory, does that for me too
<MiniD> cpanda: wait it literally just kills your tabs for you... hope you weren't doing anything important in them
<cpanda> i never do important things, don't worry
<MiniD> cpanda: lol :P
<phillw> MiniD: lubuntu uses xcfe stuff (the building blocks of xubuntu), we will also use kde (kubuntu stuff), just as they are free to use lxde (building blocks of lubuntu). The so called "news sites" like to make it out as if we are rivals. If they spent a cycle in testing and dev they would learn that we all help each other :D
<phillw> cpanda: what you see is a correct error, chromium will only work within the area of memory that is there. Rather than crash your entire machine, it stops. That is actually a well behaved application.
<Unit193> This is rather offtopic, though.
<MiniD> My download is done. Now I just have to find a CD/DVD...
<MiniD> Thanks for the help btw
<MiniD> Some how I feel like it is going to take longer to obtain a cd then it did to download :-D
<cpanda> phillw, yes i know. just wanted to confirm the "bug"
<Unit193> MiniD: You can use a USB device to boot, if your BIOS supports it.
<phillw> Unit193: yeah, we were stretching the 'on topic' area a bit. Just for all to know, and as no one ever reads the topic, we do have a an area at #lubuntu-offtopic :)
<MiniD> Unit193: I thinking it probably doesn't but im not sure
<MiniD> lol, the whole topic doesn't fit on my screen and I honestly can't figure out how to scroll it in my client.
<Unit193> /topic
<MiniD> ok thanks, I figured there was a command. I'm newbie when it comes to IRC
<phillw> ;topic
<MiniD> anyways this is way off topic again :P
<phillw> MiniD: /j #lubuntu-offtopic
<MiniD> Anyone know what the hash of lubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso should be just to verify my download?
<MiniD> Or aren't they listed on an https page somewhere?
<phillw> MiniD: one moment
<phillw> MiniD: http://phillw.net/isos/lubuntu/raring/release/MD5SUMS
<phillw> they are listed elsewhere, but that is my mirror
<MiniD> phillw: thanks. hopefully your mirror isn't conspiring against me :P
<MiniD> Actually considering I downloaded from a torrent from lubuntu.net and then got the checksums from you I'd say I'm probably more than secure enough
<phillw> MiniD: as it happens, just after release one of the "Gods" needed an lubuntu iso and said my server was faster than the canonical one he was connected to in the same building. As Qa lead for lubuntu and with a script written and looked after by Unit193 I hold the non-ubuntu iso's on http://phillw.net/isos/ along with other F/OSS ones :)
<MiniD> lol
#lubuntu 2013-05-21
<devilboy> hi, I have 1GB of RAM on Lubuntu 13.04 and in task manager it shows only as 968MB. Is that OK ? :P
<Unit193> Guessing graphics took some.
<devilboy> Unit193, they answered me also in ubuntu channel. Thank you also.
<devilboy> Unit193, do you suggest more than 1GB of RAM in Lubuntu ?
<Unit193> Generally, more ram isn't bad, but you'll want to make sure your mobo/bios supports it.
<Unit193> But yes, more would be good.
<binaryhermit> more RAM is always better
<devilboy> Hmm... In the future then :P
<binaryhermit> as long as your system supports the extra RAM I mean
<devilboy> yeah it does, but it runs very good so far, never gets full of ram.
<devilboy> even in 1gb i mean
<devilboy> RAM Usage right now only with ChatZilla open :P 315 MB of 968 MB
<devilboy> thank you all :) good night or good morning or have a nice day !!!
<MiniD> Does anyone know how the performance of lubuntu compares to windows xp on low resource machines?
<phillw> MiniD: our early results are that it is as least as good, and possibly better. Only those people using such systems can further inform. And, this is a topic for #lubuntu-offtopic
<MiniD> O sorry
<LuSonikkuAmerica> phillw: I probably won't make the Lubuntu talk in OpenWeek but is the new Nexus 7 session on your list of talking points for your 10 AM (2 PM UTC) session?
<phillw> LuSonikkuAmerica: no, it is a general chat about lubuntu, what it is, where it is heading and how to help :)
<Newk1> hi there, i need some help... i just installed lubuntu 12.04 on my gf computer but after booting it it greets me with grub error 15
<Newk1> so there must have gone something wrong with installing grub2
<Newk1> i am now on the lubuntu live cd.. trying to fix the grub on sda
<binaryhermit> try this... it's for an older version, but it might work.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1746838
<Newk1> is it grub2?
<Newk1> i heard there is quite a diffrence between the first and second
<binaryhermit> *shrug*
<Newk1> i try anyway, thanx
<Newk1> binaryhermit: it installed grub.. i hope it works after a reboot :3
<Newk1> cya!
<binaryhermit> good luck
<schnitzel-> hi, i need some software raid geeks help
<schnitzel-> anyone?
<schnitzel-> its about software raids in general (yes i red the stuff in the internetz) and whether they are bootable. performance also interests me.
<phillw> schnitzel-: you will find raid geeks at #ubuntu-server
<schnitzel-> perfect. thanks
<robot__> robo123
<Newk> binary hermit: thanx again, grub is working
<Newk> *binaryhermit:
<Newk> anyone know whats the deal with network connection being connected at eth0 but isnt listed at the Network Connections in preferences menu
<Newk> ?
<Unit193> What happens if you  sudo service network-manager restart  ?
<binaryhermit> Newk,  works for me, but I'm on Saucy, and I wouldn't recommend going to Saucy just to fix that
 * Newk tries that
<Newk> network-manager stop/waiting
<Newk> network-manager start/running, process 3913
<Newk> am i still here?
<Newk> i did add an entry in Network Connections for eth0... but it states to never been connected
<Unit193> Meh, that's not really bad, mine did or does that and it's not a problem.
<Unit193> binaryhermit: Know if wireless auto-(re)connects in saucy?
<Newk> seems like i have no DHCP for this computer now
<binaryhermit> Unit; It should, once you have it configured to know the network?
<Unit193> Should, but stopped with some update in Quantal, and persists in Raring.
<Newk> so what differs network-manager from Network Connections ?
<Newk> this is confusing to say the least
<Newk> it is connected... but then again its not
<Newk> i try what it does after a reboot now
<Newk> have a nice one!
#lubuntu 2013-05-22
<dexta> morning
<shafox> I have accidentally deleted some of my file system folders including bin,boot . how can i recover all those without reinstalling again ? i am on lubuntu 12.04
<zleap> how did the vUDS go ?
<zleap> erm
<zleap> can you copy over from a live cd
<zleap> if you did this in te gui try looking in the rubbish bin
<shafox> zleap: i did in the terminal using sudo i forced removed /* by the time i realize , bin and boot folder are gone now i am in live cd
<Unit193> shafox: I'm going to say have fun re-installing.
<shafox> Unit193: yeah that was my first clue
<shafox> sad though
<Unit193> Why'd you do that?
<zleap> i am not 100 percent sure then sorry
<Unit193> In theory bin just has what the system needs, and boot has kernels and such.  If you copy over, you could run debsums and make sure that's really all it deleted.
<shafox> Unit193: how to do that ??
<ABoudhar> I want to know if an old computer with 500Mhz processor and 128 Mb RAM with 10 Gb of hard-disk would run lubuntu with a music player and a text editor(vim or emacs or even minimalistic ones). Please if you get this on the log leave me your answer on old-me@yopmail.fr . Thanks.
<ABoudhar> Hey tyn.
<novato> hello everyone
<novato> i have problems with flash drive in ltsp lubuntu 12.04
<novato> any 1 can help me
<SonikkuAmerica> It won't mount?
<novato> yes
<novato> that is the problem
<novato> in client i mean
<SonikkuAmerica> Client? What client?
<novato> thin client
<novato> I installed lubuntu 12.04 ltsp in a proxmox as server for thin client
<SonikkuAmerica> Lubuntu 12.04 isn't an LTS btw
<novato> but clients do not mount flash drives
<SonikkuAmerica> Does it see that a flash drive is there? (Check in the /dev folder from PCManFM)
<novato> let me check
<SonikkuAmerica> If anything, [ lsusb ] might see something is there, but first... there's always the /dev folder.
<novato> ok
<novato> I installed autofs
<novato> now i see the flash drive in /media/username/
<novato> but nothing in desktop
<novato> i don't now if autofs was the problem
<SonikkuAmerica> Anything on the flash drive should be inside /media/username/whateverthenextfolderiscalled.
<novato> but i want to see the flash drive in desktop
<novato> how can i get this
<novato> ??
<SonikkuAmerica> You'll have to create a .desktop file that shows this folder.
<novato> but if i do that whenever i put another flash i will not get the same effect
<novato> when i installed ubuntu I got the flash drive icon in desktop every time
<SonikkuAmerica> novato: Ubuntu with Unity?
<novato> i want to do the same in lubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> novato: It doesn't work that way in LXDE unfortunately.
<novato> oh ok
<novato> but i don't want to change to ubuntu, lubuntu is better
<SonikkuAmerica> novato: There's Xubuntu (which uses XFCE and is almost equally as lightweight), but I don't want to sell another flavor here.
<novato> well I will create the . desktop to the folder username then i will tell user to look for flash drive there
<SonikkuAmerica> novato: Hang on, gotta restart
<novato> thanks for the knoledge
<SonikkuAmerica> novato: I'm back
<novato> oh okok
<novato> thans man
<novato> well what is unity
<novato> i mean ubuntu and xubuntu use it
<SonikkuAmerica> Xubuntu doesn't
<SonikkuAmerica> !untiy
<SonikkuAmerica> !unity Lemme try again
<ubottu> SonikkuAmerica: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SonikkuAmerica> !unity | Lemme try again
<ubottu> Lemme try again: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<SonikkuAmerica> !xfce | Xubuntu uses this
<ubottu> Xubuntu uses this: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<SonikkuAmerica> About 30% of LXDE is XFCE
<n-iCe> hello
<SonikkuAmerica> Hello!
<n-iCe> llo
<pmatulis_> hello
<phillw> hi pmatulis_
<zleap> hi
<zleap> what do i click on in bugs.launchpad.net to actually report a new bug
<Unit193> Generally more helpful to run  ubuntu-bug application-here  from the terminal.
<Unit193> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<zleap> hi
<zleap> what is the website link for reporting bugs ?
<phillw> zleap: the instructions are above ^^ You cannot just report 'this does not work'. The people who want to solve the issue need technical information, which Unit193 has provided you the link for.
<zleap> ok thanks
<MonkWitDaFunk> Hi #lubuntu, i have a 2012 hardwared laptop with windows 8 installed on memory. I would like to boot lubuntu from a usb memory. I have all my bios settings the way i want them to be and i tried out the boot options
<MonkWitDaFunk> Lubuntu will not boot. I can boot it on another as well.
<MonkWitDaFunk> Boot attached to another computer
<slaptman> hello does anyone know if there is a way to install cheat engine (used for flashgames:Nothing illegal)
<Unit193> !info gameconqueror
<ubottu> gameconqueror (source: scanmem): GUI for scanmem, a game hacking tool. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.13-1 (raring), package size 52 kB, installed size 354 kB
#lubuntu 2013-05-23
<vn151502510> hi everyone, can my computer show up in lan network on other computer running windows 7 OS? I am using samba
<holstein> !samba | vn151502510
<ubottu> vn151502510: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<holstein> vn151502510: yes
<holstein> vn151502510: assuming by "show up" you mean "can i share files via samba from lubuntu to win 7?".. yes
<vn151502510> @holstein: yes
<vn151502510> sorry and thanks, I have to out now
<holstein> vn151502510: cheers!
<iKernel> !b43
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<iKernel> I've installed the firmware onto the card but now how do I get the card going, I've found the additional drivers tab but my card isn't listed there??
<iKernel> I might try a reboot
<dexta> morning
<thor1> phillw Browser choice. have found qupZilla it is very light and there 9 are developing on it. And its qt based
<thor1> http://www.qupzilla.com/
<thor1> phillw areyou there:-X
<DJRWolf> if I removed the thing in the toolbar for the different desktops, how do I switch between them? or add the icon back to the toolbar?
<holstein> DJRWolf: you can add it back by editing the panel items.. should be able to right click and add it back.. or, you can use the keyboard shortcuts.. control+alt+"right or left arrow"
<DJRWolf> holstein thanks
<vjacob> hiya. is there any way that I could simply overwrite an existing ubuntu 12.04 install to be a Lubuntu install (with some cruft laying around, that might be cleanable) ?
<vjacob> for example by replacing the package repositories and extracting some .tar.gz archives on top of my existing structure?
<Unit193> !purelubuntu | vjacob
<ubottu> vjacob: If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<genii-around> vjacob: All the different official-type desktops are available by the way of packagenames like lubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop
<vjacob> note that I did not have Lubuntu installed on this system earlier on
<vjacob> would that still work Unit193 ?
<Unit193> That's what it's made for, changing to Lubuntu from another one, just select 12.04 at the top.
 * vjacob bows before the psycho cat
<vjacob> thanks Unit193, genii-around
<Unit193> Sure thing.
<sonofzeus> hey there
<sonofzeus> open the Startup Applications menu and add this entry: x11vnc -forever -passwd xyzzy -rfbport 5900 -bg, where ‘xyzzy’ is your chosen password.what does that mean?
<SonikkuAmerica> He really did the XYZZY thing.
<binaryhermit> oh my
<SonikkuAmerica> Nothing happens.
<binaryhermit> oh
<SonikkuAmerica> binaryhermit: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XYZZY
<ariel__> Hello, I come from different distributions and I have some questions, does anyone here have a minute?
<SonikkuAmerica> I do.
<SonikkuAmerica> (Shalom from an American supporter of Israel, by the way)
<SonikkuAmerica> (You may want to state what distro you come from, too. Each distro handles packages and processes differently.)
<ariel__> Oh, hello.  Great to know :-) First thing I want to ask. I tried different distros, I've been hopping for a while and I want to settle for lubuntu because it seems promising. My first question, is how do you keep things updated. In debian sid for example, or arch, I could update with the appropiate command, and it will just be updated to the latest.
<ariel__> I want to keep bleeding-edge, how do I do that with lubuntu. That's it, shortly.
<SonikkuAmerica> ariel__: Well, because Ubuntu (all its flavors, not just Lubuntu) is based on Debian... you can use the same commands [ apt-get update, apt-get upgrade, apt-get dist-upgrade ], or use the graphical frontends found in the System Tools section of the apps menu (in Lubuntu.)
<SonikkuAmerica> (Remember Lubuntu uses LXDE as its default desktop environment.
<SonikkuAmerica> )
<SonikkuAmerica> ariel__: And what do you mean by bleeding-edge? Alpha and beta testing?
<ariel__> Yes, absolutly, I also want to just use openbox by the way. But I'l put it differently- Do I need to update my distro sometimes? Like grab a new cd and upgrade? or can it be done just by running appropiate commands?
<ariel__> Yes bleeding edge= latest software of development
<ariel__> I guess you could call it testing, I come from Arch where they like to show off with their terms :)
<SonikkuAmerica> ariel__: It can be done (a) via a live image of the next release, (b) by running [ do-release-upgrade ] in a terminal,* or (c) using the Update Manager (Software Updater).
<SonikkuAmerica> ariel__: *Upgrading to development releases is best done using this method, with the command [ do-release-upgrade -d ].
<ariel__> Ok great that answers it! Thanks. Regarding the update manager- I've had some troubles with managers, can I just handle everything with commands and cancel the software center?
<SonikkuAmerica> ariel__: Historically (I've used Ubuntu since 10.04) I've had the most luck with option B. Also, to answer the next question, everything can be done from the command line. (In fact, it's recommended when updating and upgrading and such to do so.)
<ariel__> Yeah but how does it sychronizes with the update center? or how it is called
<ariel__> synchronize*
<SonikkuAmerica> ariel__: It does that the exact same way as Debian does, with the exception of using the Ubuntu repos instead of the Debian ones. [ sudo apt-get update ] is the command.
<ariel__> Ok I probably confused you, but it was a minor pointless question which you pretty much answered. I remember wanting to ask something else, but I forgot being occupied with the installation :-). Thanks you again. I'l be back here in case I need something. Off topic- do you know anyone in Israel? perhaps there is a ubuntu/lubuntu community?
<SonikkuAmerica> ariel__: Try joining #ubuntu-il (it's the Israeli LoCo team's channel)
<ariel__> Thanks.
<SonikkuAmerica> You're welcome.
<AndrewBarber> Hey
<AndrewBarber> The links on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Alternate_ISO are incorrect (at least for PC 32bit (torrent and standard)
<AndrewBarber> they link to http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/raring/release/lubuntu-12.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<AndrewBarber> which of course should be
<AndrewBarber> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/raring/release/lubuntu-13.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<SonikkuAmerica> Thanks for bringing that to our attention.
<SonikkuAmerica> I will fix it right now.
<AndrewBarber> thanks :-)
<SonikkuAmerica> (If Apache doesn't keep flushing internal server errors, i.e.)
<SonikkuAmerica> AndrewBarber: All the links are updated to 13.04 now.
<AndrewBarber> Sweet. I tried to myself but i didnt seem to have access to edit the page
<SonikkuAmerica> AndrewBarber: You need a Launchpad account or an OpenID to edit it.
<AndrewBarber> Bye!
<Conflict_> I have a question regarding encryption.  I used LVM full disk encryption during installation.  Then during the end of the install I also checked off "Encrypt /home".  My question is: do i now have unnessicary "double encryption"?  Do I not have to encrypt /home if I'm using LVM with encryption?
<Unit193> !crosspost | Conflict_
<ubottu> Conflict_: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<Unit193> Conflict_: You don't need both.
<Conflict_> ok sorry
<Conflict_> thanks
<wuzuuz> why are you porting to qt?
<wuzuuz> canonical decision?
<Unit193> It's an option LXDE is looking into, that's all.
<binaryhermit> I thought it already had been done
<wuzuuz> 13.04 is qt or still gtk+?
<binaryhermit> ok, fine, I guess it's in process.  Though it sounds like the GTK+ version will continue to exist
<binaryhermit> 13.04 is still GTK+
<wuzuuz> seems that only lubuntu (and main ubuntu?) will stay gtk+
<Unit193> No?  What else is moving?  Unity is shifting to Qt, sooo.
<wuzuuz> wow, didn't know that.
<wuzuuz> hmm.
<wuzuuz> sorry, I mean xubuntu
<wuzuuz> so only xubuntu will stay gtk
<Unit193> Gnome spin too, and Lubuntu might.
 * binaryhermit wonders when GTK2 will get abandoned
<binaryhermit> the problem is that there isn't a good qt webbrowser, so you're stuck pulling in a metric f-ton of gtk libs along with the qt libs this theoretical future lubuntu would have
<wuzuuz> chrome?
<binaryhermit> chrome is apparently gtk
<binaryhermit> and he was gone when I said that
 * binaryhermit facepalms
<binaryhermit> hmm, I take back what I said about no good qt webbrowser.  apparently it's possible to build a qt firefox now.
<Unit193> MonkWitDaFunk: And you are sure you aren't using EFI?  And the right architecture?
#lubuntu 2013-05-24
<sonofzeus> Anyone on?
<SonikkuAmerica> Yep
<sonofzeus> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuPopularityContest?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=software_sources_screenshot.png how shall I open this windows in lubuntu?
<sonofzeus> window*
<SonikkuAmerica> Open Update Manager (or Software Updater) and click the Settings button.
<sonofzeus> but i doesnt show a stattistics option , does it??
<sonofzeus> it*
<SonikkuAmerica> sonofzeus: Oh no. Besides, that's an insanely old version of Ubuntu referenced in that picture.
<sonofzeus> okay then how shall I open statistics?
<sonofzeus> any clue on how to do it?
<SonikkuAmerica> I don't think it even exists anymore, that option...
<SonikkuAmerica> ...except in Ubuntu (Unity)
<sonofzeus> umm kay can I uninstall popularity-contest?
<SonikkuAmerica> I don't think it's part of anything...
<SonikkuAmerica> What version are you running anyway?
<sonofzeus> one sec sorry
<sonofzeus> 13.04
<sonofzeus> I atleast wanna disable popcon
<SonikkuAmerica> You can uninstall it without worrying about anything... it's an opt-in/opt-out thing
<sonofzeus> kay thanks
<Unit193> Pretty sure it's disabled by default, I enable it.
<Unit193> grep PART /etc/popularity-contest.conf SonikkuAmerica, you have it?
<SonikkuAmerica> I have it disabled (but I use Unity, Lubuntu sits in a VM)
<SonikkuAmerica> i3luefire_: OK... now go to the update manager (Apps > System Tools > {Software Updater | Update Manager})
<i3luefire_> no problems
<SonikkuAmerica> Probably a better idea to use Lubuntu instead of Xubuntu for your setup then.
<SonikkuAmerica> So go ahead and get rid of xubuntu-desktop and all should be well. (You may also want to get Ubuntu Tweak to clean your system off)
<i3luefire_> is there any way to tell xorg to not use anything but 1080p?
<Unit193> Removing xubuntu-desktop shouldn't remove anything else, though, autoremove may not even do it.
<SonikkuAmerica> Unit193: Right... but I doubt that there's anything there that would hurt... gmusicbrowser, GIMP, etc.
<Unit193> Didn't say it would.
<SonikkuAmerica> i3luefire_: Not that I particularly know of, but your screen shouldn't be switching res on you all the time
<i3luefire_> hmm. ok.
<SonikkuAmerica> If you need to run Update Manager, by all means, run it now while you're still in Lubuntu, but you can go back and check your Xubuntu install as well.
<i3luefire_> what about this mouse slugishness? any ideas on that?
<SonikkuAmerica> Graphics card?
<i3luefire_> intel ivy bridge integrated gfx
<SonikkuAmerica> Probably HD 4000 at least
<i3luefire_> naw plain old hd
<SonikkuAmerica> If it's Ivy Bridge it's at least 40000
<SonikkuAmerica> *4000
<SonikkuAmerica> Anywhoo... can't really say about the sluggish mouse. Is it choppy or does it just move slowly?
<i3luefire_> naw http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116889&Tpk=g1610&IsVirtualParent=1
<i3luefire_> chopy
<i3luefire_> can move fast tho
<SonikkuAmerica> i3luefire_: Only a Celeron? Wow.
<i3luefire_> yea
<SonikkuAmerica> Those are dual-core 32-bit x86 right?
<i3luefire_> dual 64bit
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh it can run 64-bit
<i3luefire_> yea
<SonikkuAmerica> I have a Core 2
<i3luefire_> i have 8gb ddr3 1333
<i3luefire_> well it is 1600 but it has to run at 1333 bc of limits of celeron
<SonikkuAmerica> I hate when celery is limited
<SonikkuAmerica> [sic]
<i3luefire_> but only $50
<i3luefire_> so limited price too
<SonikkuAmerica> Been thinking to raise for a System76 machine
<i3luefire_> nice
<SonikkuAmerica> Those things will pound like no machine has pounded before for about $700
<i3luefire_> i was running a 1.8ghz 775 pentium d b4
<SonikkuAmerica> I was on a Gateway2000 designed for Windows ME
<i3luefire_> i upgraded to this so i could do media center pc
<i3luefire_> also i have no audio
<SonikkuAmerica> [ sudo apt-get install pulseaudio pavucontrol ]
<i3luefire_> it was already installed
<SonikkuAmerica> Then run pavucontrol and check to see if everything is enabled. (Are you using HDMI for audio as well?)
<i3luefire_> yea
<SonikkuAmerica> Nuts.
<SonikkuAmerica> Here's how to set that up (it says 12.04 but the process is roughly the same for 13.04): http://voices.canonical.com/david.henningsson/2012/04/14/audio-over-hdmi-and-displayport-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<i3luefire_> im on 12.04
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh OK there you go then
<i3luefire_> i cant make sense of the tutorial. i dont know what the ""Screens"" dialog is and the sound settings dont have hdmi as an option
<SonikkuAmerica> Hmmm... well I'm outta ideas.
<i3luefire_> ill try and go analog
<vn151502510> 2nd join our chat room, it's so boring, hix. One line for today
<MonkWitDaFunk> Hi lubuntu channel, is it grub2 that is native to the 13.04 release?
<Unit193> Yes.
<Unit193> !info grub
<ubottu> grub (source: grub): GRand Unified Bootloader (Legacy version). In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-29ubuntu66 (raring), package size 322 kB, installed size 856 kB
<dexta> morning
<CowboyDan_> How do I setup folders on my NAS drive to work with programs in Lubuntu?
<CowboyDan_> Another problem I have in Lubuntu is I installed Wine and it isn't showin up on the menu.
<CowboyDan_> IS there a way to fix that?
<Unit193> It won't. it permits you to run other programs.
<Unit193> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<CowboyDan_> When ya install software in Lubuntu it is supposed to show in the start menu area.  Wine didn't appear.
<CowboyDan_> NOt sure the name in Lubuntu but in Windows it is called the Start Menu.
<Unit193> Not all programs do that, there isn't really much to "start" in wine.  The only thing you'd see is Wine Configuration.
<vn151502510> i am using lubuntu 13.04, I have wine menu
<vn151502510> CowboyDan_: you may try reinstall wine
<Unit193> Did you install a Windows application after?
<CowboyDan_> I didn't "Install" win software yet, but I was abe to run one that doesn't need installin.
<Unit193> Double click, see if it works.
<CowboyDan_> Yeah it does.  Just thought there should be a start Menu item for runnin Wine.  I guess I could use without.  I think I have Lubuntu 12.
<CowboyDan_> I installed via wubi.
<CowboyDan_> I must be slippin.  Just installed Opera and the Wine appeared.  lol
<CowboyDan_> Now I just gotta fix the NAS drive.
<Unit193> Eh, wuby.
<CowboyDan_> When will the best time be to come back for help with my network drive?
<CowboyDan_> I can access i only usin the File Manager program.
<CowboyDan_> access it
#lubuntu 2013-05-25
<Corollary> Hi all, I installed Lubuntu 12.10 and am having a problem getting xforwarding working with it.  I've checked the sshd_config and it is enabled, I've tried -X and -Y from my client and that didn't help.  When I connect the display variable isn't set, I try setting it (export DISPLAY="localhost:10.0") but still get the error: Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: localhost:10.0
<Corollary> I've also tried xhost +, and get the error xhost:  unable to open display "localhost:10.0"
<genii-around> Corollary: make a backup of /etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc     then edit the existing one to remove the -nolisten tcp "$@"   part
<Corollary> Fixed... right before you mentioned that I found a page in german with the same problem, it looks like ssh/X has some problem authenticating when ipv6 is enabled
<Corollary> so if you add AddressFamily inet to sshd_config it prevents ssh from listening in ipv6 and having the problem
<genii-around> Ah, nice
<madel1> oh no - there's still AbiWord in there?... :-O
<madel1> It's a shame that this really nice project is so dead - but we really deserve something that actually works...
<phillw> madel1: define dead :)
<madel1> I'm just having a talk with abiword folks
<madel1> they say they have slow but steady development
<madel1> and version 2.9.2 is just a very bad choice
<madel1> and I should blame Lubuntu rather than blaming them.
<madel1> I'm just about to upgrade to raring - but there's still 2.9.2 in there.
<madel1> Has the package maintainer died?
<vn151502510> madel1: in my computer, abiword is NOT faster than libre writer. Why do you love abiword so much?
<madel1> less memory requirements
<madel1> and it is the thing that lubuntu ships by default.
<madel1> ask them.
<vn151502510> right, I got it
<madel1> In saucy it's also gonna be 2.9.2, it seems
<madel1> They say it's a bad development version that Ubuntu is stuck with - for years now, despite 2.9.4 being much better.
<vn151502510> I used to use 12.04, abiword is very fast, but crash with doc files. 13.04 is better, but slower
<madel1> there's not even a PPA on Launchpad with a newer version...
<madel1> we seem to have the debian version...
<madel1> so - maybe here's also the wrong place for complaints...
<rossball> hi Noskcaj  :)
<Noskcaj> hello rossball
<rossball> hey, no chatting up my married sister!]
<Noskcaj> what?
<phillw> hi :)
<deckard> hi. Will lubuntu be faster than xfce?
<vn151502510> yes, give it a try, feel by yourself
<deckard> will it let my game run better because it uses less resources ?
<vn151502510> its just same with ubuntu, with diff apps
<deckard> ty
<notfowl> hi can someone explain how wubi is used to install anything. all it does is tell me to reboot with the cd in the tray: http://i.imgur.com/sQwuG4q.png
<hydruid> I <3 Lubuntu, it was the only Ubuntu flavor to automatically make my bcm4313 work out of the box and after updating!
<thegladiator> How do I edit the grub
<holstein> !grub | thegladiator
<ubottu> thegladiator: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<thegladiator> I just need to add a grub for puppy
<holstein> thegladiator: sudo update-grub should go and find the other OS's
<thegladiator> It will be just in my root
<thegladiator> Its Puppy Linux
<thegladiator> will it be ok ?
<holstein> the link above explains how to edit them manually if the command i gave doesnt automatically pick up puppy linux as i said it might
<thegladiator> let me
<thegladiator> holstein, what was that command ?
<thegladiator> to update grub ?
<holstein> thegladiator: the commands should be listed here
<holstein> !grub | thegladiator
<ubottu> thegladiator: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<thegladiator> Thanks
<holstein> the one i suggested trying was "sudo update-grub" ...that usually scans and adds what is available.. depending on how puppy is installed
<thegladiator> puppy is actually sfs , I mean on the fly
<Rarrikins> Is there a package like lubuntu-desktop that doesn't include unnecessary things like the games?
<Unit193> lubuntu-core
<Unit193> Note, it doesn't depend on lightdm either.
<Rarrikins> Ahh, thanks :)
#lubuntu 2013-05-26
<thegladiator> My lubuntu wallpaper is not taking anymore
<vn151502510> thegladiator: more details?
<thegladiator> I am trying to change , but its all the time black
<thegladiator> its just taking the bg color and not the picture
<vn151502510> how did u try
<thegladiator> right click , Desktop Preference
<thegladiator> I mean it was  working fine
<vn151502510> uhm, but can u change bgcolor?
<thegladiator> yeah
<vn151502510> u can get config file of pcmanfm
<thegladiator> I reooted
<thegladiator> how ?
<vn151502510> in folder /home/vn151502510/.config/pcmanfm/lubuntu
<vn151502510> sorry, its my folder
<vn151502510> ~/.config/pcmanfm/lubuntu
<thegladiator> should I paste it ?
<thegladiator> what do I do with that file
<vn151502510> past.ubuntu file pcmanfm.conf, ok?
<thegladiator> ok
<thegladiator> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5703690/
<thegladiator> maybe remove that .swp ?
<vn151502510> cat ~/.config/pcmanfm/lubuntu/pcmanfm.conf
<thegladiator> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5703697/
<vn151502510> your config shows you dont use wallpaper
<thegladiator> I am trying to change
<thegladiator> but its not taking
<vn151502510> in wallpaper mode of desktop preferences, what is it?
<thegladiator> None
<thegladiator> But I change it to a file , I dont see any apply button , nor any dynamic changes
<vn151502510> no, wallpaper mode, not wallpaper
<thegladiator> Aah
<thegladiator> u r a genisu
<thegladiator> ty
<thegladiator> :)
<vn151502510> my glad
<thegladiator> cool
<thegladiator> wonder how it got changed any way np
<thegladiator> I like lub , its very clean and awesome
<thegladiator> also my old computer works very fast , even installed a windows vm using VirtualBox
<cyclist_2> How to allow remote connections from another PC via Vinagre? I know how is done on Ubuntu but on Lubuntu the options are somewhat different
<Unit193> !vnc | Just use x11vnc
<ubottu> Just use x11vnc: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<cyclist_2> Unit193, ubottu: Thank you
<Unit193> Sure, you can also have an upstart job to work with lightdm too.
<thor1> Will qlubuntu use ubuntu qlm widget, if so that we dont have make them self
<gameman098> hi
<gameman098> im running windows xp wanting to move to a anything ubuntu system
<gameman098> my specs are 3.2GHz and 448 RAM
<gameman098> what should i Install
<gameman098> hello
<gameman098> ?
<Unit193> It's all up to you of course, but that's sure not a lot of ram.
<gameman098> Yeah i know
<gameman098> What about anything Ubuntu. Xubuntu or anything *ubuntu
<Unit193> Lubuntu is going to be the least resource hungry of the Ubuntu flavors, otherwise you can try out something like mini.iso and fluxbox.
<gameman098> alrighty then, thank you
<Unit193> Sure.
#lubuntu 2014-05-19
<john_rambo> Firefox is installed ....I need another browser ...leaving Chromium and Opera is there any lightweight browser which wont pull a lot of deps like Epiphany ?
<genii> Maybe midori
<TenPlus1> Hi folks, are there any Devs handy ?
<dropbox-lxde> hello. I need dropbox for lxde btw. lubuntu 14.04
<dropbox-lxde> the browser-version did not work as it should
<dropbox-lxde> there is an extension for nautilus, but lxde is using pcman as file-programm, right? What did i need then?
<leszek> dropbox-lxde: you can install the dropbox application which comes with a dropboxd (daemon). With the command dropbox start it will start a normal tray icon
<leszek> (after the installation of dropbox itself)
<dropbox-lxde> leszek: and where is this dropboxd? http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=dropboxd&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<wxl> !info dropbox
<ubottu> Package dropbox does not exist in trusty
<wxl> bah
<wxl> !search dropbox
<ubottu> Found:
<leszek> dropbox-lxde: you need to download it from the official site
<wxl> well that's weird
<dropbox-lxde> leszek: the software from the homepage looks exactly like the one from the official repo: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/nautilus-dropbox
<dropbox-lxde> https://www.dropbox.com/install?os=lnx
<leszek> dropbox-lxde: could be so. I only used the official homepage one. Like I said you install dropbox first with dropbox -i and then you can start the tray icon by executing dropbox start. So you don't need to install nautilus or anything. It should then automatically start syncing and it should even open up pcmanfm as it is the default filemanager
<wxl> dropbox-lxde: if you don't want the deb for some reason, scroll down on that dropbox page and install from the command line. that is meant for server usage.
<leszek> wxl: ah ok xD. Now I see its ages ago I installed dropbox. They only had that script before
<dropbox-lxde> wxl: no, i its not the deb. Its because of the automatic updates.
<wxl> dropbox-lxde: you're losing me here.
<dropbox-lxde> leszek: and how can i install it so that i dont have to use the terminal to get able to use dropbox?
<wxl> dropbox-lxde: install the deb if you don't want to use the terminal
<dropbox-lxde> the deb from the dropbox page is not same as the package from repository? Because when i look at the version numbers and so on it looks like same package
<wxl> version numbers don't mean the same package
<wxl> packages contain versions of programs, but that doesn't mean they contain the same contents
<leszek> dropbox-lxde: dropbox updates itself btw.
<leszek> it has its own update mechanism
<dropbox-lxde> leszek: ah, okay
<leszek> dropbox-lxde: you can create a desktop file with the exec line "dropbox start" in it for an dropbox icon
<dropbox-lxde> leszek: wxl told me, that this is only neccecery when not installing from homepage.
<leszek> dropbox-lxde: mine dropbox.desktop file looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7489222/
<leszek> dropbox-lxde: yeah that can be
<leszek> I am not sure as I installed it long ago were there were only install scripts and no debs on the homepage
<wllrt> Hello. I am running lubuntu 13.10 and my printer does not appear. I recall inputting someting in terminal for cups, I don't quite remember the command. Can anyone help?
<wxl> wllrt: did you install the printer?
<wllrt> wxl: This is a network printer.
<wxl> wllrt: again, did you install the printer/
<wllrt> wxl: No
<wxl> wllrt: then that's why it doesn't appear
<wllrt> wxl: Talk about the brain farts to end all brain farts. Thank you. :)
<wxl> wllrt: np
<onla> I heard I should use chrome as a browser cus it has the most updated builtin flash player
<onla> chromium not
<onla> or firefox
<onla> also I have this problem trying to get hearthstone to work with playonlinux+wine. GL: failed to choose pixel format for dc 2d004b when trying to play. Saw someone having same issue and they asked him about his video card details "my guess would be either that you don't have the Direct3D library override installed, or else your video card drivers aren't loaded."
<onla> but they never answered to the helper. I tried ask them but no answer. I wonder if I could try install some video drivers for my radeon 6850.. I have not installed any
<onla> http://www.playonlinux.com/en/topic-11550-1.html 3rd from bottom I have same prob
<Theory``> is it common when for the installation of lubuntu to just freeze...when i boot my computer to the cd-rom it asks me if i want to try lubuntu without installing or install...and when i hit install lubuntu...it just does nothing
<Theory``> i have tried to do this from a cd and a bootable usb drive
<Theory``> both do the exact same thing
<silverlion> did u check md5?
<silverlion> sounds like a corrupt live version
<Theory``> i have not
<Theory``> how is that done please
<silverlion> Theory``: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<Theory``> check sums are the same
<Theory``> lubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Theory``> this is what i have
<silverlion> are u positive, that u dont need 64bit?
<Theory``> yes
<Theory``> will 32 bit not run on a 64bit computer?
<silverlion> Theory``: that is what I am thinking
<Theory``> well..
<silverlion> it could be a reason why it freezes
<Theory``> it has ubuntu on it now..32-bit
<Theory``> but ubuntu 13.10 is so sluggish...
<Theory``> i was trying to get lubuntu because its lighter
<silverlion> Theory``: it is
<Theory``> i haven't seen this problem before
<silverlion> but ianorlin might be able to help you more then I am able to
<silverlion> I am a noob to lubuntu myself
<Theory``> oh ok
<Theory``> ianorlin, i made a live bootable cd..when i click install lubuntu, the screen goes black and nothing else happens
<Theory``> ianorlin, so i made a bootable usb, same exact thing happens.
<onla> for me to try install proprietary video drivers, I need to have "Kernel headers or kernel sources matching version of the kernel you're running." I tried to google how I get those, and I found this. Is this linux-source what I need? http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/installing-full-kernel-source-ubuntu-linux/
<Theory``> silverlion, maybe not
<Theory``> silverlion, ;)
<silverlion> Theory``: then i can only direct you to the ubuntu forums
<Theory``> silverlion, no luck there.
<Theory``> silverlion, i appreciate your time
<silverlion> Theory``: tried askubuntu?
<silverlion> there are a lot of devs present
<silverlion> might help you more
<Theory``> no..
<Theory``> where is that located
<silverlion> Theory``: try askubuntu.com ;)
<Theory``> ok
<onla> what does it mean in linux when I am sometimes guided to run binaries with ./binary instead of just binary?
<silverlion> ./ means "execute a binary in terminal" ;)
<onla> have this video drivers installer file.run that I am gonna run but it seems I don't need to type in the whole name with ./d<tab> but with d<tab> it doesn't come up
<onla> hmm I guess I can run it with ./ eventhough the installer should have a gui
<silverlion> onla : you always need to type at least 3 characters to be certain that the file is found
<silverlion> that's how I do handle it
#lubuntu 2014-05-20
<johndow> I am having an issue.  My desktop has Ubuntu 13.10 on it.  I am trying to install Lubuntu from a USB bootable drive and also a CD....both the USB and the CD...boot fine..ask me what language I want to use, I choose English, after this, I see a cursor flash a few times in the upper left of the screen, and then it goes black and nothing else happens.
<johndow> I have redownloaded the iso, reburt it twice. I have checked the MD5, its the same.
<johndow> Why won't this thing keep going with the installation?
<johndow> I have also attempted Xubuntu, and it does exactly the same thing.
<johndow> So, its probably not lubuntu related, but some other issue, any ideas?
<ianorlin> is it the correct architexture?
<johndow> Yes.
<johndow> Standard PC 32-bit
<johndow> i386.iso
<johndow> ianorlin, I am proud you are here.
<johndow> I have a Windows 7 CD laying around, I popped it in there, and it wants to install that fine....
<ianorlin> and your computer booted 13.10 32 bit fine
<johndow> ianorlin, Yes, Ubuntu 13.10 is running on it now.
<ianorlin> !purelxde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<ianorlin> and then upgrade could work
<johndow> I see the screen, that gives me the options, to try lubuntu first, install lubuntu, check disk for errors, etc.
<johndow> when i choose install lubuntu
<johndow> then i choose english
<johndow> then nothing.
<ianorlin> there is an option to install from live session but might be a little slower
<ianorlin> if for some reason the install at doesn't work
<johndow> Maybe I can try that.
<johndow> I have not tried that yet.
<johndow> I am not sure that link there will work for me.
<johndow> getting back to pure lubuntu...i've never had lubuntu
<johndow> nothing to get back to
<johndow> but neither the lubuntu or the xubunto will go past the english screen
<johndow> but anyway, i will try to use the live cd, and install from there and see how that goes.
<onla> what web browsers are you guys using? The default firefox doesn't remember tabs from my last time, and I am thinking of installing chrome or chromium. The software chenter only finds chromium, but I heard that it doesn't have integrated flash player
<JohnDoe_71Rus> onla: tab mix plus extension
<hateball> onla: you can get flash with the pepperflash installer
<hateball> in chromium, that is
<hateball> onla: pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<profus2> hi everybody
<profus2> is anyone on 14.04 and using rdp to connect to wts server?
<profus2> default one does not work here
<profus2> and  remmina does not stop crashing :-(
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.webupd8.org/2014/05/fresh-player-plugin-pepper-flash.html alfa
<profus2> is anyone on 14.04 and using rdp to connect to wts server?  default rdp client (vinagree)  does not work here
<profus2> and  remmina does not stop crashing :-(
<profus2> any suggestions, how to solve this problem?
<leszek> profus2: vncviewer perhaps. There are dozens of them some has to work
<profus2> @leszek: need rdp protocol
<profus2> vinagree stopped working after upgrading to 14.04
<leszek> ah hmm...
<onla> anyone get siliverlight working in chrome?? I installed the pipelight, but the silverlight works only on firefox, chrome says "install silverlight" when I try open silverlight video
<onla> oops.. two ?'s
<wxl> onla: that's microsoft garbage, sorry
<wxl> onla: there's a mono implementation of it called moonlight or something but i don't even think it's in the repos anymore
<onla> just that I can watch this one finnish tv online from silverlight stream only damn :I
<wxl> onla: anyone that's actively developing with silverlight is probably using the latest version and that mono implementation doesn't really well support that
<onla> pipelight seems to be a new thing for that .. many 2013 posts on it, but still I can't get it to work on chrome
<Unit193> I'd guess it's because chrome is PPAPI only now and not NPAPI?
<wxl> onla: please consult the broadcasters and remind them that microsoft is the devil :)
<wxl> i see you need to have wine
<wxl> i trust yo uhgave that installed?
<onla> Unit193, oh ok. I wonder if I shuold find more people like me from google though :)
<onla> yep
<wxl> ew and you need a usage agent switcher too
<wxl> sheesh
<onla> ye, no help with that either
<onla> well, I guess I'll carry on for my next thing
<wxl> i trust you followed http://fds-team.de/cms/pipelight-installation.html ?
<onla> still need to install usb dvb-t dongle and set it up, and usb wlan adapter
<onla> yup
<wxl> seems like pretty complete instructions
<onla> or actually on another page first, but then checked this page later. Actually I did install those first which are now under warning in that page
<onla> maybe I'll remove and try re-install
<wxl> there is a pipelight channel here
<wxl> go chat with them :)
<onla> Unit193 was right. They say there that chrome version 35 has dropped NPAPI support and in fact just couple hours ago
<onla> I am running the chrome beta so I have the new stuff on me
<onla> at the end of this year that support is going to be dropped from windows chrome too.. interesting, maybe silverlight will lose the öast bits of popularity it managed to get
<vjacob> hi all. my Lubuntu desktop environment is not showing/loading/crashing. how can I do a simple reinstall of all relevant packages for default X11 environment including standard Lubuntu window manager, etc?
<vjacob> tried to google but none of the suggestions seem applicable in my case
<vjacob> (LXDE I take it, no?)
<vjacob> ...ok
<IdleOne> you can try sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<vjacob> "lubuntu-desktop is already the newest version"
<vjacob> no errors also
<IdleOne> alright, so what video card do you have?
<vjacob> Intel 945GM
<vjacob> I think that it's worked before - not sure what changed this time around though
<IdleOne> you might check in /var/log and see if anything pops out at you.
<vjacob> is there any command to force reinstall every package related here?
<IdleOne> but that card should just work
<vjacob> be back in a bit
<john_rambo> Hi I have selected Firefox as the default browser in default applications for lxsession but when I click on a link Epiphany opens ...How to fix this ?
<wxl> john_rambo: for one, uninstall epiphany ;)
<wxl> john_rambo: seriously, use update-alternatives and that should fix you up
<wxl> john_rambo: e.g. use firefox as x-www-browser
<john_rambo> why ? is epiphany insecure ?
<john_rambo> wxl:
<wxl> john_rambo: do you find it useful?
<john_rambo> wxl: I need a second browser and chromium wont work in 14.04 ....Cant type anything on it
<wxl> john_rambo: xombrero's as secure as it gets and very light
<john_rambo> Installing ...
#lubuntu 2014-05-21
<malaphus> Hey all.  Has anyone seen an issue that causes the screen to sort of freeze when opening an app occasionally?  If I close the app it immediately returns to normal, and it doesn't do it every time.
<holstein> malaphus: sure
<holstein> malaphus: when im expecting too much from under-powered hardware.. when, im expecting linux support for something that doenst provide linux support.. when a piece of hardware is failing.. when something is misconfigured..
<malaphus> not very helpful heh
<malaphus> the hardware isn't underpowered, and it seems to happen completely randomly
<holstein> malaphus: im just saying, i have seen that.. and making alist
<malaphus> I can have videos running, rendering in blender, and it won't happen at all... or I can have absolutely nothing open, go to run calculator, and it does it
<holstein> malaphus: you should do the same.. does it seem to be only a browser?
<holstein> flash?
<holstein> anything?
<malaphus> nah, its mostly small applications like leafpad, calculator
<holstein> is it always calculator?
<holstein> are you running out of ram? or low on ram? and swapping?
<malaphus> its calculator and terminal most often, but that may be because every other app I use stays open all the time, so never really has a chance to cause it
<holstein> are you using some kind of encyption?
<malaphus> No encryption, 8GB or ram and never low
<malaphus> no swap usage
<holstein> id use the vesa driver to remove my graphics driver from the equation
<johndow> I still can't make lubuntu boot from a live cd, or a bootable usb...
<johndow> this is an odd problem.
<holstein> johndow: ill say
<holstein> johndow: i mean, its the basic function of the media
<johndow> Well.
<johndow> It gives the english option, and then when i try 'install lubuntu' or 'try lubuntu before installing'...nothing works..
<johndow> I could try and record the computer doing this, and showing...
<johndow> I would love to try to get this work.
<holstein> johndow: record the computer?
<holstein> johndow: try your live media on another machine
<holstein> johndow: try other live media on that machine
<johndow> holstein, Windows 7 disc works fine.
<johndow> The live media works fine on other machines.
<holstein> johndow: windows 7 is not an option
<johndow> holstein, true.
<holstein> johndow: you were proimsed windows support.. not linux
<johndow> eh?
<holstein> johndow: you didnt buy a machine that said "enjoy any version of linux you choose, we gurantee it'll work"
<johndow> ya..
<johndow> It has Ubuntu 13.10 on it now..
<holstein> johndow: anyways, you can try boot options..
<holstein> !nomodset
<holstein> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<johndow> let me give that a look
<holstein> johndow: there are other options.. i usually just try them all
<johndow> I see.
<johndow> holstein, a genius...
<johndow> holstein, the nomodeset worked...
<johndow> thank you very much!
<johndow> i have been trying this for days..
<johndow> not sure how i missed this...but i did
<johndow> not i am wondering when i install this, how i can make it boot like this everytime
<johndow> not (now)
<johndow> ok i see that in the article how to do that
<johndow> thanks again
<johndow> tkae care holstein
<Theory``> holstein, you still here?
<Theory``> lubuntu installed and I am currently running it, but now it is stuck on 640x480 resolution, which looks bad....and its the only option I have...will not let me change it
<JohnDoe_71Rus> live session was fine with resolution?
<Theory``> i chose install lubuntu
<Theory``> using nomodeset
<Theory``> this is o.s. is responding fast, and I like it..
<Theory``> just the screen resolution needs to be smaller
<JohnDoe_71Rus> so think you need install driver
<Theory``> thats probably right
<Theory``> but i have no idea which driver it needs
<JohnDoe_71Rus> intel/nvidia/amd/sis ?
<Theory``> how do i install that/
<ianorlin> he was asking which kind of graphics
<Theory``> to be honest, i have no idea
<JohnDoe_71Rus> firsl lspci | grep video
<JohnDoe_71Rus> *first
<JohnDoe_71Rus> and see /var/logs/Xorg.0.log
<Theory``> neither of those told me anything
<Theory``> Usage: first filename elements min_f f max_f step_f diameter
<Theory``>        where frequencies are in MHz and diameter is in mm
<Theory``> 'first' is used to define an antenna quickly, according to DL6WU designs.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> type in terminal "lspci | grep video" without quotes
<Theory``> ok@ok-NY799AA-ABA-p6243w:~$ lspci | grep video
<Theory``> ok@ok-NY799AA-ABA-p6243w:~$
<Theory``> thats what i see
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ok just lspci and pastebin text
<Theory``> whats the link for pastebin?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://pastebin.com/
<Theory``> heh
<Theory``> that was easy, eh
<JohnDoe_71Rus> yep )
<Theory``> im a newbie sorry
<Theory``> im tryin
<Theory``> http://pastebin.com/zRCssvzu
<JohnDoe_71Rus> VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation C61 [GeForce 6150SE nForce 430] (rev a2)
<Theory``> ok .. ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Theory``> oh
<Theory``> ugh
<Theory``> ok
<Theory``> thank you
<Theory``> is lubuntu better than xubuntu for slower systems?
<Theory``> lubuntu reaction time is awesome
<Theory``> ubuntu was so lagged
<Theory``> i guess this computer just didn't like unity
<TheBlindOwl> Hello guys. i'm on a modified ubuntu distro which is named lxle. i couldnt find the support channel for that distro so i've come here to ask about my issues. after the update my computer become much more slow and also some applications like VLC player stopped working
<simpleuser> Hi there.
<simpleuser> I just installed lubuntu on an EEEPC 1215N (with additionnal programs, and with a dist-upgrade), but I can’t connect my wifi. It finds all networks, but when I choose mine and put my password, it does nothing. It just says "no network detected" instead of printing the list as before. Any idea ?
<simpleuser> Other problem, my brightness control does not work. I have the applet telling me I’m changing it, but the screen brightness is still the same. I tried to replace "quiet splash" in GRUB by apci_osi=Linux and acpi_backlight=vendor but no success.
<simpleuser> And actually if I put acpi_backlight=vendor in it, I even can’t have the applet changing.
<simpleuser> Problem solved for wifi, using nm-applet.
<simpleuser> Is there a way to remove all lxpanels ?
<simpleuser> (I’d like to use tint2 instead)
<acpiorwhat> how can i format a floppy disk *without*  installing kfloppy?
<acpiorwhat> how can i format a floppy disk *without*  installing kfloppy?
<acpiorwhat> are floppy disks supported by 14.04?
<DutchC64> hey people anyone awake?
<DutchC64> I am having a bt of a weird problem here
<Unit193> acpiorwhat: Should be just fine.
<DutchC64> I have just put a new harddrive in my laptop, and earlier I could just dualboot by installing windows first then boot a live USB stick and choose INSTALL LUBUNTU ALONGSIDE WINDOWS
<DutchC64> now when I click the installer, it's not giving me that option
<DutchC64> it says WIPE DISK or something else and that last option makes me partition my drive....an I don't have a clue on how to partition the drive and install a bootmanager
<wxl> acpiorwhat: if it works, let me know. despite Unit193's encouragement, my last experience with ubuntu and floppies was not promising.
<Unit193> wxl: He got it, didn't notice he crossposted to 3 channels (at least.)
<wxl> …in fact, i ended up using a live bsd. ;)
<DutchC64> very weird problem....
<DutchC64> I have about 256GB of none partitioned space and I can't choose to dualboot my laptop?
<DutchC64> can anyone walk me through partitioning my drive?
<DutchC64> wtf...it says my drive isn't partitioned
<DutchC64> but when I boot from harddrive, it boots straight to windows
<Unit193> If it's new enough, it's UEFI which adds more fun and requires 64bit Lubuntu.
<DutchC64> well it's a 2008 laptop...so no uefi here..
<DutchC64> think I found the problem
<DutchC64> nope...problem still here
<ianorlin> DutchC64: what is your problem?
<DutchC64> Well I just got an old laptop, put a 500GB drive in there. and since I spend 99% of my time in lubuntu these days I thought.....why not make a 120GB windows 7 partition and leave the rest unalocated so I can install lubuntu alongside. windows install went fine, all drivers and such were installed.
<DutchC64> I just made a USB bootable media with lubuntu and clicked the install button, but whatever I do, there is no INSTALL LUBUNTU ALONSIDE WINDOWS option.
<DutchC64> it's a 2008 laptop with a legacy bios
<DutchC64> When I pick the SOMETHING ELSE option it says my drive isn't partitioned.....but there is a fully working windows 7 on there
<DutchC64> the drive is initialized as MBR
<DutchC64> gonna see what happens if I install windows on the whole disk, resize the partition and from there on try to dualboot
<ianorlin> maybe boot to live seession and create and open gparted
<DutchC64> well gparted says my disk isn't allocated as well
#lubuntu 2014-05-22
<ianorlin> is this a new hard disk?
<ianorlin> like you bought it from a store or online DutchC64
<DutchC64> hey...sorry for the late response, the harddrive isn't new...
<wxl> so changing the NetworkManager.policy settings.modify.system to allow_active yes allows all users whether admins or not to connect to different wifi access points. this is good, but is there not a gui way to do this?
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I've purchased a Rii mini i8 bluetooth keyboard
<cristian_c> How can i enable the keyboard in lubuntu?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<cristian_c> I've paired it
<cristian_c> The server has disconnected me
<cristian_c> Has anyone answered to me?
<hateball> cristian_c: Sadly no
<cristian_c> ok
<hateball> (and I don't know)
<wllrt> Anyone know of a good screenshot tool? Running Lubuntu 13.10.
<ianorlin> w11rt scrot works from the command line still and is installed and you can put a slight delay on with the d optoin if you don't want the terminal or run dialog
<wllrt> ianorlin: Thanks. I was just reading about scrot. I am googling on how to select area for screenshot.
<ianorlin> scrot -s
<ianorlin> if you want a place to look back to type man scrot
<wllrt> Thank you. Much obliged :).
<wllrt> Alright. I will.
<sadfasdfsadf> hello, can someone help me autostart a graphical application at login
<ianorlin> try using default apps for lxession under prefrences in the menu
<sadfasdfsadf> ianorlin: added an entry there, rebooting
<sadfasdfsadf> awesome, that works perfectly
<sadfasdfsadf> thanks so much
<raalex> I am experiencing problems with the Keepass autotype feature.
<raalex> Meaning, that it often misses letters, which of course leads to passwords/usernames being incorrect.
<raalex> Did anyone in here run into that problem already and figured out a solution?
<silverlion> hey raalex i did. re-installed the xdotool and everything works fine since then
<raalex> Cool, thanks. I'll give it a try.
<silverlion> raalex: kk
<deleted_> team
#lubuntu 2014-05-23
<Aucdrone> so i have a liveusb with persistent storage but i dont really understand it
<Aucdrone>  /cow is my persistent storage? it doesnt seem to free up when i delete stuff
<Aucdrone> df says 80% used before i deleted 500mb, still says 80% after i deleted
<holstein> Aucdrone: i just do normal installs.. they are persistent
<ianorlin> Aucdrone: is it still in trash in pcmanfm?
<Aucdrone> ianorlin: nope
<Aucdrone> holstein: i had to boot into lubuntu to install it and i didnt have anything to boot from so i made a liveusb w/ persistence from windows
<Aucdrone> since i only had the 1 usb drive
<FakeBooost> Hello, i can't watch youtube videos on firefox, however, i can using another browser.I'm using lubuntu 14.04
<Aucdrone> FakeBooost: what other browser? Chrome?
<FakeBooost> chromium
<Aucdrone> chrome has flash built in
<Aucdrone> firefox doesnt
<FakeBooost> ok, how do i do to enable videos on firefox
<Aucdrone> so you gotta install flash
<FakeBooost> i installed restricted extras
<FakeBooost> it's supposed to have flash in it.
<Aucdrone> well it doesnt so go install it lol
<Aucdrone> i guess
<Aucdrone> i had to install it to make ff work.
<Aucdrone> google specifically how to install flash lubuntu 14.04 because some of the methods dont work
<FakeBooost> ok
<FakeBooost> Can't find a correct method to make flash work.
<Lartza> How long is the install supposed to hang on "Preparing to install Lubuntu" where you choose to download updates and restricted software?
<Lartza> I thought it was the broken disc drive last time but I booted from USB now
<Lartza> It froze for even longer on the partitioning screen and actually made me press continue again
<Lartza> old laptops <3
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I've purchased a Rii mini i8 bluetooth keyboard
<cristian_c> How can i enable the keyboard in lubuntu?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<cristian_c> I've paired it
<name_> Hello, i have a question regarding running shell scripts from the gui in Lubuntu.
<name_> I have a shell script called s.sh in my home folder simply "echo"-ing the string "hi!" to the terminal.
<name_> I have done chmod +x on it, and it runs if i type in: ./s.sh  from the terminal in the current directory.
<name_> However, it does not run if i double-click on the file and chose the option "Execute in Terminal"
<name_> Doing this only opens up an empty terminal window.
<name_> My version of Lubuntu is 14.04  Thanks in advance to anyone who knows how to solve this.
<name_> One solution: Put a "sleep <number>" line on the end of the file and open the shell script with UXterm rather than the default LXterm.
<name_> UXterm does execute the commands in contrast to LXterm, but it closes itself after execution.
<Aucdrone> if i delete stuff
<Aucdrone> and it doesnt show up in the trash can
<Aucdrone> where does it go?
<leszek> it might be removed completely
<Aucdrone> cause when i delete stuff from the file manager it doesnt go to trash and my disk space is still used
<leszek> you can check ~/.local/trash if you are unsure but thats basically what the trashcan also shows
<Aucdrone> but if i rm from terminal the space is freed
<Aucdrone> its probably relevant that im on a liveusb with persistence
<leszek> Correct path is ~/.local/share/Trash
<Aucdrone> 'no such file or directory'
<leszek> strange
<Aucdrone> Okay!
<Aucdrone> i found it!
<Aucdrone>  /.Trash-999/files
<Aucdrone> everything is there
<Aucdrone> but that doesnt show up in pcmanfm so that is a bug.
<Aucdrone> just shows my trash as empty
<leszek> Aucdrone: yeah because pcmanfm should use ~/.local/share/Trash
<brunim> Hello guys. I hope you don't mind me asking some help with dual booting, specifically making windows 8 boot after I've installed lubuntu 14.04. I'm sorry if this is not how these things are done, first time here.
<likecolacola> Hey, i am having problems to watch a movie in streamcloud... i can watch youtube though xd
<likecolacola> maybe i should try to install another web nagivator like firefox?
<likecolacola> already fixed it, thx anyway :p
#lubuntu 2014-05-24
<mikubuntu> help! trying to get this box ready for a flight in the morning, and after installing lub 13.10 386 i cant get it to detect wireless signal .. any idea what might be wrong
<Unit193> What chipset?  (Also, 14.04 is current.)
<Unit193> `lspci` should say.  Also, if you have an ethernet cord, you should be able to use Additional Drivers to pull in the driver.
<ianorlin> is this the nm-applet not being in panel?
<mikubuntu> Unit193: thx lemme try additional drivers
<mikubuntu> upgrading to 14.04 and broadcom card now working ... its possible this could fly
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I've purchased a Rii mini i8 bluetooth keyboard
<cristian_c> How can i enable the keyboard in lubuntu?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<cristian_c> I've paired it
<MrSun> hey, is there a way to remove the panels on lubuntu? fairly new to Linux and wanted to customize with a dock and no panels
<Foars> I get an error when trying to run update-manager http://paste.ubuntu.com/7508993/
<melodie> hello!
<melodie> does someone know about a program (light) to count time when you work on a project?
<melodie> under Archlinux I use sgtt, but in Ubuntu I don't know what is available
<Foars> Take a look at these melodie: http://askubuntu.com/questions/4113/which-time-tracker-application-do-you-recommend
<melodie> Foars thanks!
<leszek> re
<ReggieMan> Software Updater tells me "Failed to download repository information" / "Check your Internet connection."
<holstein> ReggieMan: did you?
<ReggieMan> Yes.
<holstein> ReggieMan: i would close *everything*.. any package management applications.. open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get update" and report errors..
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ReggieMan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7510886/
<ReggieMan> holstein: &
<holstein> ReggieMan: so, no errors, then..
<ReggieMan> Mhm.
<holstein> ReggieMan: i would run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<ReggieMan> holstein: I didn't see any errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/7510971/
<ReggieMan> Software Updater still gives me the same message. Should I restart now that I've done that upgrade?
<holstein> !raring
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<holstein> ReggieMan: raring is EOL
<holstein> ReggieMan: you'll want to upgrade to 14.04, trusty
<ReggieMan> Hmm. Yeah, this hasn't been upgraded properly in a while. How do I go about getting the current version?
<holstein> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<holstein> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<holstein> i prefer backing up data and fresh install
<ReggieMan> Looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades is the sources.list step required? I can't seem to find a Lubunu equivalent of old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<ReggieMan> holstein: ^
<ReggieMan> Shut off on trying to install clementine via apt-get. Did you say anything holstein?
<alku> Hi, I am using Lubuntu 14.04 on Dell E6400. Unable to see wireless connection. On running 'nm-applet' it shows "wireless connections available, please use network menu to connect to internet". However there is no wireless interface on the task panel on right bottom
<alku> please see few of queries run on my terminal at http://pastebin.com/9bXfSkGf
<js_doode> Hello I am looking to install Firefox 29.0.1 on Lubuntu 14.04 without uninstalling Firefox 28, but I would like to create a start menu shortcut, rather than always starting it from terminal. What are some good sources to learn this? Thanks.
<comics_idees> hi guys I use google chrome latest upgrade in lubuntu and google maps play very slow it takes forever to zoom in maps
<comics_idees> why google maps are so slow?
<comics_idees> is there a problem in chrome version?
<comics_idees> anyone faces problem with google chrome ?
<comics_idees> I think it is very slow and shows some bugs
<js_doode> comics_idees: what's your hardware?
<rk[1]> i am in a pickle...
<rk[1]> i am using the default x login manager, wtf it is.
<rk[1]> i typed the wrong username and it keeps prompting me for a password and stating it is in correct
<rk[1]> is there a way to go back to choosing a user?
<rk[1]> or any idea what the name of the process is, so i can kill it and re-execute it?
<holstein> rk[1]: i would go to tty, and make certain i can login, and i know what my username is.. then, i would just reboot and try again.. not sure what you are looking at, or why you cant just type in a username.. could be you are just frustrated and pressing enter too quickly
<rk[1]> holstein: i _really_ don't want to reboot
<rk[1]> i am on a live image...
<rk[1]> else i would have already done that 15 minutes ago :P
<rk[1]> it is a default install so username should be lunbuntu and password empty characters
<rk[1]> i am on a tty now, hence how i am able to be on irc
<holstein> rk[1]: you'll have a challenging time with that in a live ennvironment
<rk[1]> holstein: i am frustrated, but doesn't seem to be the issue.
<holstein> not sure what you are trying to accomplish.. you should probably just take a bigger picture with the entire issue
<rk[1]> holstein: yeah. i made a mistake picking lunbuntu as a live image, but heh it is what i am stuck with
<holstein> rk[1]: i dont know *any* live image that is expecting you to logout like that
<rk[1]> so lunbuntu uses some default x login manager.
<holstein> rk[1]: you *can* login, and i have many times.. but, its just not intended to be used like that.. hence the frustration
<rk[1]> the default window manager is something lame, so i installed i3
<holstein> rk[1]: yes.. lubuntu uses a login manager..
<rk[1]> i logged out and it brought me to login manager screen
<holstein> rk[1]: you wont be able to do that with the live ennvironment like that
<rk[1]> i typed something by accident in the username and pressed enter
<holstein> rk[1]: i would just install, and do what you like.. customize all you please
<rk[1]> and now it just keeps prompting me for password :/
<rk[1]> there is no, cancel go back to username selection :/
<holstein> rk[1]: so, kill the login manager you are using,a nd use the one the entire live environment is expecting..
<rk[1]> holstein: i was thinking that, but i have no idea what the name of the process is for the login manager
<rk[1]> sorry i am not used to a login manager, i usually just edit my .xinitrc and startx
<holstein> kill them all, and just login and do what you like
<rk[1]> also, i would be on my default image of gentoo, but i recently moved and am forced to be using wireless =[ and i didn't set wireless up yet with the drivers and kernel stuffs before i moved :/
<holstein> rk[1]: you dont have an installation to do that with.. you should just install, and not be expecting customization like that from a live environment
<rk[1]> holstein: i concur. i have been going about this wrong, but it is what i am dealing with
<rk[1]> i boot and spend 30-40 minutes setting up my environement
<holstein> lightdm is the login manager
<rk[1]> so i end up leaving my live image running for weeks at a time.
<rk[1]> i really need to fix my wireless issue
<holstein> rk[1]: right.. *dont* do that.. just install
<holstein> or, just use it "as-is"
<holstein> not sure why you are logging out at all, and seeing or caring about a login manager with a live environment...
<mikubuntu> took forever doing an upgrade to 14.04, and then when it was finishd my keystrokes wouldn't render any type on chrome , but seem to be working on firefox -- is this a known bug?
<rk[1]> holstein: i have been living // booting off a live environment for 6 months :/
<rk[1]> also thank you very much
<rk[1]> lightdm was the process. i killed and restarted it and it at least brought me to the meh wm
<rk[1]> i tried logging out and logging back in and for some reason it won't accept my password. i even changed it but oh well
<rk[1]> at least i can run a web browser
<rk[1]> also, i'd rather not install. i really don't care much for *buntu
<rk[1]> anyhow, thanks for helping!
<mikubuntu> took forever doing an upgrade to 14.04, and then when it was finishd my keystrokes wouldn't render any type on chrome , but seem to be working on firefox -- is this a known bug?
<holstein> rk[1]: what are you booting from? USB stick?
<holstein> rk[1]: im not asking that you do, or if you do "care" for *buntu, but, using the liven environments incorrectly, and not as intended like you are can be a source of frustration that i am attempting to address
<mikubuntu> took forever doing an upgrade to 14.04, and then when it was finishd my keystrokes wouldn't render any type on chrome , but seem to be working on firefox -- is this a known bug?
<holstein> mikubuntu: ask them
<holstein> mikubuntu: first thing i would do is test without my user config for chrome..
<mikubuntu> so you don't think its an os problem
<holstein> mikubuntu: its not part of the OS, so, no
<holstein> mikubuntu: i use chrome in 14.04 without fail
<holstein> mikubuntu: the chrome ppa was likely disabled to facilitate your upgrade.. if you havent, purge, and reinstall chrome, and that will likely address any issues
<mikubuntu> k, i'll try that
<mikubuntu> holstein, bummer, still not working ... was actually chromium i wonder if chrome would have the same issue, i'll try it an see
<gomaaz> hi there
<wllrt> How do I add an icon to my shortcut on lxde panel?
<SaXx> Hey
<wllrt> SaXx: Hey
<wllrt> Not a whole lot activity on this channel it seems.
<SaXx> Yes I agree, first time on this channel and it seems dead
<wllrt> clear
<wllrt> ^woops
<SaXx> Haha
<wllrt> SaXx: I'm on tmux and I was clearing the terminal. :)
<SaXx> I thought so haha! :)
<wllrt> SaXx: Earlier I was having an issue with adding an icon to a shortcut I created in the lxde panel, but it seems resolved, although it is not squared like most lubuntu icons.
<SaXx> Ahh I see, i'm doing all my customisation's now, I just switched over to Lubuntu full time after trying all other distros, are you a full time user too?
<SaXx> customizations*
<wllrt> Technically yes. I've been doing some distro hopping. This is an old machine Thinkpad A30.
<wllrt> Prior, I was running Precise Puppy Linux. Wanted to try Slitaz and that seemed like a monumental thing to configure which I wasn't up for. So I resorted to what I know best.
<wllrt> SaXx: I'll be right back. I'm going to have dinner.
<SaXx> Okay no problem, I'll be here :)
<wllrt> SaXx: I'm back.
<wllrt> SaXx: What other distros did you try and what hardware?
<SaXx> Hey, I've got a stack of distros on disc, I've tried them all, the reason I didn't switch before is because I'm a front end web dev and need tools like photoshop and such and Gimp wasn't enough, I've managed to get photoshop running smooth now though
<wllrt> SaXx: Cool. So, wait where are you running Photoshop?
<SaXx> I had it running on Xubuntu so I imagine I can get it running on Lubuntu, we'll find out shortly though lol
<wllrt> SaXx: With wine?
<SaXx> Yeah with Wine and it ran fine for me
<Unit193> If you could, please try to keep the chatting in #lubuntu-offtopic and the support questions in here.  This makes it easier for people willing to help filter out questions from normal chatting.
<SaXx> Oh sorry!
<Unit193> No problem.
<wllrt> Unit193: My apologies. Will do.
#lubuntu 2014-05-25
<koell> Does anyone have that many firefox crashes like me?
<holstein> koell: not that im aware of
<mkdmz> Hey has anyone here done the Live CD customization?  I've successfully been able to create a user and add some files, but I have not been able to install any deb files.  gdm never comes up if I install deb files.
<mkdmz> In chroot I am using dpkg -i *.deb that I want.  Can any one help me find out why installation of deb files cause my user gdm not to show up?
<mkdmz> testing...
<holstein> mkdmz: in a live environment?
<holstein> mkdmz: you should just install.. you really shouldnt be adding users like that in a live environment
<holstein> at some point, you run out of resoures where the information can be saved.. ram, or, if you happen to have a swap file somewhere..
<mkdmz> The resources will be saved on separate drive.
<holstein> mkdmz: i dont see how
<mkdmz> The point behind doing this is partly to show off an application as well as to create a environment that is not installed.
<holstein> mkdmz: just istall, and enjoy an installed, normal, functioning system
<mkdmz> But that really is not my question.
<mkdmz> This application is not meant to be installed, it's meant to run live.
<holstein> mkdmz: why is the .deb failing to install in the live environment? could be anything.. you are not expected to do that, so the live envirnments are not necessarily trying to, or able to always facilitate that
<mkdmz> Woudl you install diagnostic tools meant to run live?
<holstein> mkdmz: you stated you are trying to install it
<holstein> mkdmz: .deb's install
<mkdmz> I am using dpkg -i *.deb to install additional apps, and that is where the problem comes in.
<mkdmz> They install, but when I boot, it never goes to gdm.
<holstein> right, and should likely always be a problem
<holstein> mkdmz: correct.. i would expect all kinds of funky things like that, with a live environment
<mkdmz> Well, I use dpkg all the time, why should it not work in chroot?
<holstein> however, an installation would facilitate .deb installation, no trouble
<holstein> mkdmz: becuase you are breaking the live CD
<mkdmz> I'm following the Live CD Custimation steps on Ubuntu, and it says it's possible, but this has been a hitch.
<mkdmz> It says you can install new apps for the live cd.
<holstein> mkdmz: ok.. i dont think its possible, and im saying its not
<holstein> the chroot method for making the live CD's is supposed to be the "best", but, you have many variables
<holstein> the .deb's can be incompatible, or break something.. or need a dependency..
<mkdmz> this is what I'm using:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<holstein> mkdmz: start with in repo customizations
<mkdmz> What I do is download them with the actual Lubuntu I'm custmizing.  I insure all dependencies are met.
<holstein> mkdmz: ok..
<holstein> mkdmz: so, you can check that one off, if you feel comfortable
<holstein> you can also ask in the main #ubuntu channel.. since this is not really lubuntu specific
<holstein> there is a larger community there that may have more ideas
<mkdmz> I don't have a network connection to do it, so I have the deb downloaded and manually do it dpkg -i *.deb
<mkdmz> I was wondering it it had to do with Lubuntu because the instructions, I assume are oriented toward Ubuntu.  Should there be a difference?
<holstein> mkdmz: lubuntu *is* ubuntu
<holstein> mkdmz: same repos and source.. and since you are customizing, you can ask in the main #ubuntu channel..
<mkdmz> I got the online now, just waiting for someone to answer.  BTW, Lubuntu my favorite now.  Really like it.  Came from Linux Mint (Five years)
<flyback> how do you split betweren 2 monitors so one is desktop 1 and the other is desktop 2
<wad> I have a massive problem
<wad> On a horrendous scale, suicide is an option
<flyback> wad why
<wad> I attempted to install a dual boot. Rather than doing that, it would appear that my windows partition has been overwritten.
<flyback> how over written?
<wad> It states that is a
<wad> linux partition and I am only able to boot into linux, (no grub prompt)
<flyback> ok what did you lose
<wad> A buch of unreleased source, a few git projects and about 300GB of personal data
<flyback> ugh
<flyback> wtf did you do
<flyback> hang on while I get some caffiene dammit
<wad> Shrink windows volume by 100GB > partition 100GB to NTFS >lili usb live creator > lubuntu usb > reboot > boot from usb > install Lububtu > "install alongside windows" > installs without a hitch > reboot > no grub, straight into lubuntu!
<flyback> uh
<wad> I have done this about three times before, on a few different computers. This one is a laptop that was originally running windows 8, that I wiped and installed windows 7.
<flyback> did you do a fdisk -l
<flyback> and see if the partition ois still there
<wad> No, I checked in gparted
<flyback> what did it show
<flyback> and did you check in lubuntu to see if mabye your files are inside the current pattition
<wad> http://filesmelt.com/dl/2014-05-25-152340_1366x744_scrot.png
<wad> ext4 is/was my windows partition
<wad> sda3 sorry
<flyback> well the filesystem is gone but you might be able to recover some files with a file carving program
<flyback> b ut you need to do this from a livecd
<wad> ffffff
<flyback> and need another drive to dump files as you recover them
<wad> Well shit a brick
<flyback> I do that a lot
<wad> I can remember most of my programs, I will just rewrite them by hand from memory (its only 30 000 lines)
<flyback> uh
<flyback> run photorec on the partition
<flyback> see what you find
<wad> photorec
<wad> ?
<flyback> yeah
<flyback> run it from a linux livecd
<flyback> you can't mess with the filesystem you are running from
<flyback> a nd will need like a usb drive to save to
<wad> All I got is a live usb
<flyback> that will be fine
<flyback> livecd=liveusb
<wad> Seeing as how most of those files were windows specific.. I was making a linux dualboot to try and make a software port
<wad> Looks like it's linux only from now
<wad> Thanks for the help anyway
<flyback> give it a try
<flyback> worse it can do is nothing
<wad> okay..
<flyback> I have used file carvers when the drive was too badly canucked to have a complete ntfs filesystem
<flyback> and I still pulled out customer files
<flyback> yes folks I made a copy using ddrescue, cause trying to do file carving from a dying drive is fail
<wad> no luck
<wad> well, time to cut my losses. Is there a way I can just erase everything, install grub and then install linux? at the moment lubuntu is barely booting at all it takes a good 30 seconds for it to cycle through the various corrupted partitions or whatever until it hits lubuntu
<flyback> i'm not that great on bootloaders you could dban the hd to wipe it clean
<flyback> or just tell lubuntu on reinstalling to erase partition layout and start over
<wad> It is done
<flyback> what is
<wad> I guess that's one way to make the switch to linux
<wad> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/EJzwQ1pS9agVi9ncT8oN not sure if that is set up correctly with the swap and all
<wad> but it works
<wad> and now I just have to get acquainted with linux, or go insane
<flyback> been there both parts
<wad> :)
<wad> Thankfully I torrented all my various pornography, I mean files. So now I can download them all again, Serves well to be somewhat prepared
<wad> And I should be able to pull my major github projects back down off the web, so no trouble there
<wad> Thanks for your assistance !
<flyback> ok
<flyback> no offence but I don't waste my time helping people recover pron
<flyback> however I would help with other studff
<Unit193> Please keep it family friendly in here though.
<gomaaz> hi there
<wllrt> My color scheme doesn't work  for LXTerminal, for vim. Running Lubuntu 14.04 Trusty Tahr.
<wllrt> ^Tried Solarized color scheme and it looks  awful, both in dark and light backgrounds.
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I've purchased a Rii mini i8 bluetooth keyboard
<cristian_c> How can i enable the keyboard in lubuntu?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<cristian_c>  I've paired it
<gomaaz> love that distro guys
<cristian_c> gomaaz, ?
<onla`> trying to install java browser plugin to my chrome-beta but can't get it to show up on chrome. I have installed default-jre and default-jdk and icedtea-7-plugin. It seems that other plugins my chrome-beta loads are in /opt/google/chrome-beta/ I made a symbolic link of the IcedTeaPlugin.so to this dir but it doesn't show up. On firefox "icedtea" plugin loads, and in mozillas plugins dir I find libjavaplugin.so -> /etc/alternatives/mozilla-javaplugin.so
<RuJN> Hi everyone!
<RuJN> I'm new to Lubuntu, but I've used Ubuntu before.
<RuJN> I've setup a mobile broadband internet connection via a Huawei modem
<RuJN> I've also ticked 'auto connect when the connection is available' (something like that, not exact text as I'm using a russian version)
<RuJN> the modem is inserted
<RuJN> but there is no internet
<RuJN> how to manually begin the connection?
<RuJN> there is no connect button in connections management
<RuJN> please help
<RuJN> The same question is with Wi-fi
<RuJN> where is the list of all WiFis available?
<RuJN> >???
<Zax85> Hi everyone.
<Zax85> Am I the only one having trouble getting "acerhdf.conf" to work?
<Zax85> I currently use Acer Aspire V5
<Zax85> No suggestions?
<Mikaela> I don't know anything about acerhdf.conf and you must wait patiently, not everyone is here to immediately reply to you.
<Zax85> Thanks for the reply Mikaela. I'll give it some time.
<jratican81> hi there everyone was wonderign if any
<jratican81> if anyone could help me with an install problem that i've encountered
<wllrt> I am using Lubuntu 14.04 and having problems with LXTerminal and its color scheme with vim. Looking for an alternative terminal emulator. Open to suggestions.
<wllrt> Nevermind. I think I got a color scheme that works for me now on vim and tmux.
<lubuntu-livecd> what's the difference btwn xterm & uxterm on the livecd?  they both look the same
<lubuntu-livecd> got it, (short answer anyway), "...UXTerm is XTerm with support to Unicode characters..."
<wllrt> lubuntu-livecd: What version of Lubuntu you running?
<Theory``> does lubuntu come with a screensaver function?
<wllrt> Theory``: I know scrot is installed by default.
<wllrt> Theory``: It's a command line screenshot tool.
<Zax85> Hey everyone. I've tried to make "fancontrol" work on Lubuntu 14.04 LTS without luck. My computer is an Acer Aspire V5-572G. Any of you have any advice on how to make it work? It looks like it uses i915 chipset from Intel, but I could be wrong.
<ianorlin> is there a reason you need to control the fans
<ianorlin> you do know that if you set fancontrol wrong and have too little fan you could overheat your cpu
<Zax85> I would like for my computer to run cooler. Currently it gets to around 70 degrees if not hotter. I know it's okay as long as it does not reach critical temps (90-100), but still.
<Zax85> And btw, thats when i run games...
<ianorlin> ah is it a laptop?
<Zax85> Yup... One of the "Ultra-slim" ones.
<ianorlin> if your fan only have a 3 pin connector it won't work
<Zax85> Is it controlled only by hardware then?
<ianorlin> yeah as it doesn't have the pin to control fan speed but don't know about the hardware on that laptop
<Zax85> Hmm... :(
<ianorlin> ut not sure what the fan is on your laptop it might have a 4 pin
<Zax85> I'm pretty sure the fan only had 3 pin connectors -if i remember correctly, from when I changed the HDD to an SSD.
<Zax85> I'll try and check on the net... 2 sec
<Zax85> Can you tell, if it is a 3 or 4 pin? http://i1.ytimg.com/vi/BwRuBO74LeE/maxresdefault.jpg
<Zax85> Looks to me like its a 4 pin.
<Zax85> How to I test it then?
<ianorlin> hmm I have read on other acer models this is actually controlled by the kernel so I think it might also be
<ianorlin> https://code.google.com/p/aceracpi/wiki/EmbeddedController
<Zax85> My laptop isn't even on the list :P
<Zax85> Might be that it's to new... Can I somehow help the devs by sending my computers specs?
<Zax85> Oh well... Thanks for trying ianorlin, maybe someday I will stumble across the right solution :)
#lubuntu 2015-05-18
<Munto> hi
<Munto> how can i remove a single package from the metapackage lubuntu-desktop ?
<Eliz> Munto: I don't think you can, I remember Kamilion complaining about this
<Eliz> I think, essentially, you need to mark all the other packages as being manually installed with http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man8/apt-mark.8.html
<Eliz> so that when you do remove a single package, they won't all be removed
<Munto> oh great, i will take a look
<Munto> thank you Eliz
<baizon> hi, can someone tell why lubuntu.net is down?
<knoddix> hey guys i have recently installed lubuntu 15.04 on an older machine to test it out ans hopefully use it as my go to distro for older machines from now on but I have an issue with fstab I have used an fstab example file that I have used to create my fstab files previously on bodhi linux and linux mint without an issue and the shares seem to mount if i sudo mount -a but dont automount on boot I suspect its a permissions issue but i 
<knoddix> with 770 to no avail
<knoddix> any suggestions would be greatly appreciated
<holstein> what i would do is seperate these issues out. i would install, with just the main hard drive, and test.. and see that the distro works.. then, address what i need in fstab one by one
<holstein> if i have, say, an ntfs windows partition, i would just use the normal ubuntu documentation for adding that to fstab
<knoddix> all four items that are not auto mounting are samba shares 1 mounted via smbfs and the other 3 are mounted via CIFS
<holstein> not sure what 'all four times' means, but, i would see that the OS is installing, and working.. is that the case?
<holstein> then, i would just start with the question at hand.. "im trying  to automount a samba share".. or whatever
<knoddix> 3 are natively  NTFS one is natively os extended journalled although I dont think thats relevant
<holstein> for my ntfs partition i had years back, i added it to fstab with the ubuntu documentation for fstab
<holstein> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<knoddix> sorry major typo I meant shares
<holstein> i have never, personally, automounted any samba shares, but, i would try the ubuntu documentation for that
<holstein> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/windows-networking.html
<holstein> the "mount shares permanently" part..
<holstein> i would backup the default fstab that is working, and know how to address replacing that, from a live iso, or whatever, if something "broke"..
<knoddix> what protocol would you recommend to share linux to linux i.e 2 ubuntu based distros ?
<holstein> knoddix: i use ssh .. but samba works well linux to linux
<holstein> but, thats not what you are asking.. you are asking how to make fstab's from another os automatically work and mount shares. and that may not work
<knoddix> cool yeah I have never really used SSH as a file transfer protocol but use it often for remote management so I mght look into that too
<holstein> i use, personally, an ssh server, and the terminal, or gigolo as a client
<holstein> !info gigolo
<ubottu> gigolo (source: gigolo): frontend to manage connections to remote filesystems using GIO/GVfs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.2-1 (vivid), package size 130 kB, installed size 1001 kB
<holstein> i will make windows and other OS's speak on that level to linux, rather than bolting on something to linux
<holstein> but, samba works fine,  and, AFAIK, from linux to linux, works well
<ki7mt> samba works well either way .. *Nix to *Nix or *Nix to *Other
<holstein> sure, but, AFAIK, it works "better", meaning different, from linux to linux
<holstein> so i have read.. rather than, the samba implementation doing what it can to speak to actual windows shares
<holstein> but, YMMV.. all im saying is, i feel this has taken a turn to using something other than samba, which, i dont think is necessary
<holstein> i think what will be necessary is building those fstab lines with the current OS in mind, specifically
<ki7mt> if you don't like Samba, what about SSHFS? there is a time out situation, but that can be resolved by editing the ssd config time out parameter.
<holstein> i dont think knoddix "doesnt like" samba. i think its just that the fstab files that have, in the past, automounted the current samba shares, and likely a local partition, are not "just working" when dropped into lubuntu
<ki7mt> SO is the issues that the shares are not automoutning or just not mounting manually?
<ki7mt> sri I had to read up the channel a bit.
<holstein> from what i read above, they shares/partitions mount manually.. just not with the fstab from some other OS that worked on some other OS's
<ki7mt> So there not automounting then
<ki7mt> Re: from fstab
<holstein> the fstab is not automounting the shares.. the fstab created for, and used in other OS's.. and not linked here
<holstein> since they mount manually, the fstab would be where i would start troubleshooting
<ki7mt> Yeah, I'd check the UUID's first: ls -al /dev/disk/by-uuid/   then ensure they are correct and the the default param's
<holstein> could be literally that simple
<holstein> os's referring to path's differently
<holstein> i would just test the default, and then add them one at a time, testing as i go.. building *new* lines, relevant to the current OS
#lubuntu 2015-05-19
<hghg> Hullo - trying to install lubuntu 14.04.2 and want disk encryption and disk-overwrite (of empty space). But get error message  :
<hghg> An unsafe swap space has been detected.  This is a fatal error since sensitive data could be written out to disk unencrypted. This would allow someone with access to the disk to recover parts of the encryption key or passphrase.  Please disable the swap space (e.g. by running swapoff) or configure an encrypted swap space and then run setup of encrypted volumes again. This program will now abort.
<hghg> Any thoughts? More info : it is a MacBook with a broken optical drive, so the only way to install is via usb... but Macs are a bit finicky at times, so I have to do a live boot into the desktop and then from there select the <install lubuntu option>....
<Madser> lubuntu is great.
<Madser> is xubuntu core better?
<Unit193> "Better" is usually a matter of opinion.
<holstein> if one liked xfce better, that would make it better
<Madser> what is the window manager used by lubuntu? lxde or something? i like that, lightweight.
<holstein> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Unit193> Openbox.
<holstein> lxde is the desktop environment..
<Madser> ah yes, sorry
<Madser> can lubuntu run on pi2 yet?
<holstein> Madser: nothing about lubuntu is preventing that
<holstein> Madser: if i want a "desktop computer" i get one.. the pi is more for learning..
<Madser> i would like to see it on pi2 to help more people use lubuntu cheaply. running openelec on pi2 and very impressed with the hardware compared to pi 1. power consumption very low too holstein.
<holstein> Madser: sure.. ask the pi creators to support it.. lubuntu is completely open
<holstein> !arm
<ubottu> ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<holstein> ^ that will be relevant
<holstein> the issue is, its not the intention of that hardware to be a "cheap desktop machine" for anyone
<Madser> holstein: yes, I know it's not geared towards being a desktop, but it's sure getting there with each iteration. i'm running lubuntu on 9 year old laptop and it works great too.
<holstein> Madser: its not the goal of the project, friend
<holstein> Madser: its not intended to be a cheap desktop replacement. .its a project board that happens to have the facility to run linux
<holstein> Madser: i have the pi.. the original one.. i run lxde raspian on it.. no problem
<holstein> there is no reason you cant install ubuntu and lxde and lubuntu on a pi2.. there is nothing preventing that
<holstein> it will "just work"
<holstein> but, if you are giving it to someone else, there are "issues" and limiatation with the arm chips for desktop use
<Madser> yeah have the original too, pi2 openelec is nice, much snappier... is there a distro for pi2? i'm just curious, i think i will continue using lubuntu on laptop, in fact it is replacing windows...
<holstein> Madser: there are *many* operating systems that support arm chips
<Madser> holstein: i will check it out
<lubuntu14436536> What is Lubuntu for Powerpc ? Is that an ordernary lubuntu ?
<Munto> Hello
<Munto> I'd like to edit keyboard shortcuts but I can't find obkey in the repository
<Munto> how do you do it ?
<ianorlyn> Munto: you can edit keys by editing the xml in ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml directly but make a backup first
<Auctus> when i boot, the brightness buttons on my laptop dont work, but ifi suspend and then resume, they do
<Auctus> in 15.04, they worked in previous releases
<ianorlyn> Auctus: maybe learn to use xbacklight as a workaround
<Auctus> yup that was what i did first, i dont reboot often anyway but its a curious thing
<ianorlyn> I usually thought stuff broke after suspend not got fixed so that is wierd
<Chelsea_Jurgens> Hi, I'm using lubuntu and am wondering if there is a way to "arrange" desktop icons to be in line? Right now they just land where you put them and is hard to line up exactly
<Arovine> Does anyone have some experience with running games on lubuntu? I recently migrated from win 7 becausw the pros out weighed the cons immensely in my situation. Was curious what to expect relating to gameplay.
<Arovine> Source and other cpu intensive games specifically (:
<ianorlyn> Arovine: I have played mount and blade warband on steam and it works ok
<ianorlyn> wesnoth will run even on ancient stuff but is turned based strategy
<ianorlyn> I find synaptic useful for browsing unkown stuff in repos
<Arovine> Good to hear. I felt as though even a loss of performance would be okay, because the programs would run more consistently in the less bloated environment
<Arovine> But I was suprised when my fps in counterstrike was exactly the same. And came to find it smoother in my ten minutes or so of trying it out
<Arovine> Seeking out the configuration files for mouse input was a hassle though. Anything that the distro does particually well?
<ianorlyn> lxinput
<Arovine> Lxinput? I just went etc/xdc/lxsession/desktop.conf
<Arovine> And used leafpad with root to edit the accel threshold and accell multiplier.
<Arovine> Would lxinput be a better way to do it?
<Powersource> i'm thinking of installing lubuntu on my netbook which currently has win7 on it. of what i understand my battery life would be pretty bad with ubuntu but how is it with lubuntu (i'm guessing it's a lot better than ubuntu, but is it better than win7?)
<Arovine> I'd be forced to assume that is the case.
<Powersource> Arovine: this page says he gets about half battery life on lubuntu compared to win http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/119606/
<Powersource> not encouraging :(
<Arovine> Thank you for that.
<Arovine> I'm new to the distro and it just seemed logical in my head
<Arovine> Being designed to have less bloat, was not trying to mislead anyone
<Powersource> Arovine: np, i'd have assumed that too. but drivers etc. seem to be screwing us over.
<Arovine> But I'm putting it on a couple year old hp sleekbook later today to see how I like it for laptop use.
<Arovine> I just finished configuring my gaming rig to run csgo in lubuntu, so I'm not the best to amswer lol. It seemed quiet in here, didn't want you to feel ignored.
<Arovine> What are the specs of your netbook?
<chas> hi some one runs magine tv on lubuntu`
<Arovine> Powersource: sorry, forgot to tag you. What specs does the netbook have?
<Powersource> Arovine: pdf-warning http://www.lenovo.com/shop/americas/content/pdf/notebooks/ThinkPad/X-Series/ThinkPad_X100e.pdf
<Arovine> Well unfortunately it uses amd graphics technolgoy
<Arovine> Technology
<Arovine> So thats a downside with driver interaction
<ianorlyn> Arovine: powertop can help tune powerstuff
<ianorlyn> not sure how well it works on amd as it is an intel tool
<Arovine> Well tell Powersource :p i was just curious on his specs to see if I had any input for him
<Arovine> But, the battery life is minimal to begin with.
<Arovine> :/
<Powersource> well i'm mostly gonna use it in places with access to power, but would have been nice to move it around more
<Arovine> But the lucky break is it is a linux os, which means if you put in the effort, you can configure most any kind of setting for extra performance
<Arovine> Depending on what your system can and can't play nice with (:
<Powersource> yeah i'm gonna hunt down every battery optimization program i can find
<Arovine> Have you thought about mint?
<Powersource> isn't it a lot heavier than lubuntu?
<Arovine> It ran well on an old pavilion i put it on for a friend
<Arovine> Yes it is, but it didn't seem to perform worse than win 7 that was on there before it.
<Arovine> But before I talk much more concerning lubuntu, I need to spend some time actually using it now that it's installed lol.
<Arovine> Or else I'd be liable to blow smoke up your ass
<Arovine> I got it because I was looking for more consistent performance on my higher end gaming pc.
<Powersource> lol well it's better than no response
<Arovine> Vishera and bulldozer amd cpu's don't like win7 :/
<Powersource> i'm not too knowledgeable about battery life in general, but it feels weird that lightweight os's can at the same time consume a lot more power.
<Arovine> My hardware configuration may be one of the few that make gaming on linux a good benefit
<Arovine> From what I've gathered.
<Arovine> But at the same time. Whats wrong with your win7 install on the netbook right now? Any particular reason to switch?
<Powersource> i'm studying computer engineering at school and i keep running into reasons to use linux instead
<Powersource> and it doesn't exactly perform well. i'll take better performance over battery life
<Arovine> Makes sense. I mostly dislike how if i'm desiring a computer to be used for a single task, I'm forced to deal with bloat just in the off chance I may need a feature. 0
<Arovine> I don't appreciate windows assuming I'll want to use each and every one of the functions it can do.
<holstein> looking into driver support can help with battery. linux is open, if any manufacturer wanted to provide "good" battery performance for linux running on the hardware they make, they could do so
<Arovine> But isn't it the case that often times users are left out, because a manufacturer wouldn't put in the effort towards it?
<holstein> users?
<Arovine> Like end users of the laptops, pre built desktops etc.
<holstein> i mean, you can look at it that way, i suppose, but, if a "user" buys a machine with windows, and the promise of windows support, and they decide *not* to use windows, then, thats the choice
<holstein> the creators of the hardware *could* provide the same support for linux, and they are always welcome to.. but, if they dont, then, it can be a compromise
<Arovine> You're completely right. That was a bit of a entitled way to look at it on my part
<holstein> its not that linux is doing anything to prevent the hardware from running linux.. linux, or lubuntu, or ubuntu.. they are not preventing the user from having *excellent* support for the hardware
<holstein> but, there is little it can do, other than provide the entire code freely for *everyone* to look at
<Arovine> Luckily some put some time towards it. The Nvidia proprietary drivers I'm usig right now are suprising adequate. I assumed there would be a much more noticable disconnect when compared to their win. Drivers
<Arovine> Suprisingly*
<holstein> yeah.. if they want, they can make linux a "first class citizen", to use the popular buzz word
<Arovine> Luckily more games are finding a decent amount of linux support. Makes this nerd happy as a clam.
<holstein> i dont game, but i did buy a few steam games..
<Arovine> Their nice little distractions. (:
<Arovine> I'm not sure how confident I would be in Steam's kernel though.
<Arovine> Seems like while the games do better, the Steam OS is subpar
<Powersource> just booted it live. the program icons are adorable :D
<Goose_> Hello?
<Goose_> Anyone here? Need help with lxpanel issues
<wxl> !ask | Goose_
<ubottu> Goose_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Goose_> Just making sure people are here haha
<wxl> Goose_: people are ALWAYS here. whether or not they're at the keyboard is another question. but you won't get answered unless you ask the question.
<Goose_> Anyway, on lxpanel my opened window color is white, as well as the text making it really hard to read. How can I change just the window color?
<wxl> just on the panel itself?
<Goose_> Yes
<Goose_> I'll post screen in a sec
<Goose_> Apparently my prtscrn doesnt wanna work ahha
<wxl> Goose_: so right click on the panel to get to the context menu and go to panel settings
<wxl> Goose_: then under the appearance tab you can change either the background or the font color
<Goose_> https://www.imgur.com/GvyP0r2.png top panel boxes
<Goose_> wxl: under panel settings?
<wxl> Goose_: yep
<wxl> Goose_: i'm pretty darn sure that you can't dictate whether or not the unique color for the active window is on and what the color may be
<Goose_> Nope
<wxl> but if you change the font color you should be good to go
<wxl> i see you have encountered a similar problem to myself in the past
 * wxl prefers dark, too :)
<Goose_> That just changes the overall panel color. I need to change the color of the white active window boxes
<wxl> what i'm saying is just change the font
<Goose_> It doesnt change
#lubuntu 2015-05-20
<wxl> um that's weird
<wxl> try running lxpanelctl restart
<Goose_> https://www.imgur.com/YFPD8en.png
<Goose_> The color changed the clock color at the right, but not the actually windows
<wxl> OH
<wxl> derp
<wxl> it's not the panel settings
<wxl> hold on lemme fire up a vm
<Goose_> cool
<Goose_> It just makes it really hard to read the active windows like that and I cant find the setting for it ANYWHERE
<wxl> it's the task bar (windows list) settings
<wxl> if you can click an area next to an app you might get to it
<wxl> but you can get to it through panel settings
<wxl> just click on the panel applets tab
<wxl> then click "task bar (window list) in the plugin list
<wxl> so it's highlighted
<wxl> then click preferences on the right
<wxl> i think "flat buttons" may help
<wxl> also getting rid of the "flash when there is any window requiring attention" might help
<wxl> butr flat buttons kills the hilight
<Goose_> That was so easy...
<Goose_> I just...
<wxl> yep :)
<Goose_> wow
<wxl> hahahah
<Goose_> Thanks a whole lot man!
<wxl> just remember you can get to all the lxpanel components' individual preferences in the panel applets
<wxl> or you can fuddle with right clicking on them XD
<Goose_> Thanks!
<wxl> np[
<Goose_> I'm actually just installing it for a friend, are there any general Lubuntu only tips you got for him?
<Goose_> I'm stuck on Debian/Ubuntu so I dont know too much about Lubuntu
<wxl> well, come to irc or join the mailing list to ask questions
<wxl> we're a friendly bunch :)
<wxl> if he's coming from the windows world, as you know, linux is a little different…
<Goose_> Will do! Gonna throw Lubuntu on ym laptop in a bit
<Goose_> yeah, he's only ever used windows so it'll be abit
<wxl> if he's new to lxde, it's very stripped down and there's not alwyas a big flashing easy button
<wxl> in general, there's an easy way to do things, but it may not be as obvious
<wxl> there's still a couple things that don't have proper gui configuration front ends…
<wxl> for example, alsamixer for sound
<Goose_> yeah, I guess he'll have to get used to googling like everyone else haha
<wxl> heheheh
<wxl> or he can come here or use the mailing list, as i said
<Goose_> What's featured on the mailing list? Also link?
<wxl> the other thing to remember is that unlike windows, lubuntu (just like linux in general) can be whatever you want
<wxl> so if you want to install all the pulseaudio garbage for him, he'll have the easy button for sound :)
<wxl> you could even install compiz if you really wanted XD
<wxl> mailing list is…
<wxl> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/lubuntu-users
<wxl> generally it's only for support
<wxl> development/qa/etc happens on other lists
<Goose_> What's a good wm that isn't tiling?
 * wxl shrugs
<wxl> depends on what you want
<wxl> i like openbox personally
<Goose_> I'll have to look. Advantages of Openbox?
<wxl> it's already in lubuntu XD
<wxl> it's also very simple
<wxl> no real frills
<wxl> no compositing, even
<wxl> which to some people is a bug, not a feature :)
<Goose_> Oh! Well then I kinda like it. But I'm also new to Lubuntu. I actually just got it on his pc because it was old and running xp.
<wxl> cool, that's a perfect reason to put lubuntu on
<Goose_> bug/feature same difference really
<wxl> hahahahah
<Goose_> Yeah it started with Ubuntu 14.04 unity just b/c i had the live usb already and it ran BADLY
<wxl> well i'm the release manager and head of qa for lubuntu and am usually here if you need anything else, Goose_
<Goose_> But Lubuntu is running great, got it all customized and nice
<wxl> including fun stuff like how to report bugs :)
<wxl> yeah that's what brought me here in the first place, too
<wxl> i support the vision that ubuntu has for their desktop interface, but i don't want it on my laptop XD
<Goose_> Thanks so much! I will definitely be back
<Goose_> later
<Goose_> thanks again
<wxl> ta
<wxl> thank you!
<jay34788> sometimes my mouse arrow cursor turns into two curors with a tiny desktop printscreen image in center........how do I stop this from happening ?
<jay34788> *turns into two mouse cursors........seems like a glitch of some sort in lubuntu
<jay34788> any fix for iit ?
<jay34788> another problem I am having is when I scroll down with the house it will switch from desktop 1 to desktop 2 back to desktop 1 and vice versa
<jay34788> argh.......my spelling is off, my bad
<jay34788> if anyone cares to shed some sort of advice on how to fix these problems I am having with lubuntu, it is much appreciated
<ianorlyn> jay34788: there are lines in ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml that can be removed for switching
<jay34788> ianorlyn: i tried that but I still got the problem, I assume I did not remove all the necessary lines
<ianorlyn> https://gist.github.com/c509dc7ab2e39c2cdaeb and then you need to run openbox --reconfigure to reload the config file
<jay34788> alright let me give it a shot
<Goose_> What's the easiest/best way to make a live usb?
<Goose_> Not for ubuntu, for debian\
<holstein> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<holstein> Goose_: most distros allow you to dd copy iso's, if you prefer. should be able to use unetbootin, or whatever the debian community suggest...
<Unit193> You seem to be in the wrong channel, try  /join #debian
<Goose_> Thanks!
<NgBUCKWANGS> does lubuntu 15.04 have lxqt 9?
<zh1> when i have lubuntu locked screen noticed cant access machine via teamviewer how can i change this?
<uio> Hullo - sometimes my machine just slows down to the point of effectively freezing. Is there a way to put in a sort of ctrl-alt-del that would allow me to avoid my present tactic of a hard reboot ??
<Unit193> !sysrq
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<Unit193> There's other magic keys too, I invoke OOMKiller.
<ianorlyn> uio: have you tried control alt f1 in case it is just GUI freezing
<jay224> how do I change the root password ?
<ianorlyn> !rootsudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<jay224> so I just type in !rootsudo in terminal ?
<ianorlyn> no that was to get the bot to show the documentation on why should not
<jay224> what is the terminal command to change my current root password ?
<Unit193> jay224: Try reading the text.
<jay224> i skimmed through it and see nothing about changing the root password to a new pass
<ianorlyn> jay224: because it is telling you why you should not do it
<jay224> i had changed my password once and now I wish to change it back to the old pass I had but it keeps saying the pass is too simple or too similar to my current root pass
<jay224> i tried this sudo passwd root
<jay224> went through the prompts but unfortunately it didnt change my root
<jay224> isn't there a command which will allow me to change my password to anything I want without restrictions or denials
<jay224> got it
<jay224> passwd ...........thats the command to change the password
<jay224> such a helpful group, thankyou
<Powersource> i can't manage to scroll in lxterminal. "scrollback lines" is set to 1000 (default) and i've used more lines than fits in the window, but the scrollbar is still full length
<ianorlyn> Powersource: is this in the pager less
<ianorlyn> I think that is a known bug
<Powersource> pager less?
<Powersource> ianorlyn
<ianorlyn> less is a command that can scroll text in a terminal
<ianorlyn> if the output doesn't fit on a screen but the scrollbar won't work lxterminal as a bug
<ianorlyn> but up and down can work but I think you are talking about ouput of old commands right
<ianorlyn> Powersource: did you just open the terminal?
<Powersource> ianorlyn: a while ago, yes?
<ianorlyn> if you haven't filled the screen up the scrollbar appears full height
<Powersource> well i did. now it seems to work when i restarted the terminal
<ianorlyn> although if you used a command that uses ncurses it might not define what scrolling does and will take up the entire terminal until you quit it
<Powersource> ianorlyn: i was running commands like normal
<Powersource> but could i have done that while affected by another command?
#lubuntu 2015-05-21
 * canne waves :)
<canne> anyone had recent issues with installing Chrome (from the .deb) on 14.04.2 (up to date) ?
<canne> actually, using (launching) would have been the proper concern ... duh
<uio> Hello. Enjoying my new lubuntu14.04.2 . I would like to change the startup icon (the one right beside where one enters the password). Any ideas on how to do this?
<uio> Hello, tried changing the login icon as per http://www.nafisahmad.com/2014/04/how-to-change-lubuntu-login-page.html with no success. Any ideas??
<a1fa> is there anyway to make a setting shortcut, or applet to keep the screen active? (presentation mode)?
<a1fa> or a way to alternate power profiles?
<ianorlyn> a1fa: which version of lubuntu?
<uio> Hello, tried changing the login icon as per http://www.nafisahmad.com/2014/04/how-to-change-lubuntu-login-page.html with no success. Any ideas??
<ianorlyn> uio do you not have gedit installed
<ianorlyn> you can use leafpad or anyother gui text editor instead of gedit there
<ianorlyn> or if you want gedit install install gedit in lubuntu software center synaptic or sudo apt-get install gedit
<ianorlyn> if you want to use a terminal editor to edit the file it becomes sudo nano /etc/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf
<ianorlyn> or your command line editor of choice instead of nano
<uio> ianorlyn: Do I have to edit the file?
<uio> ianorlyn: I thought that was just to change the background?
<uio> ianorlyn: I managed to change the background by putting a file in the folder....
<uio> ianorlyn: But the third step didn't work for me (with the .face file....)
<ianorlyn> uio: ah I don't know about that
<uio> ianorlyn: Okay. Maybe I have to run a command to update something? It didn't work even when I rebooted....
<a1fa> ianorlyn: 15.04
#lubuntu 2015-05-22
<ModelEngine> hello there, I have 3 computers in my house. I have set up a work group on my 1 and only windows machine, and am needing help setting up my other 2 linux machines on the same workgroup
<ModelEngine> I have already installed Samba, and config'd it to recognize my workgroup name. I am running lubuntu trusty and just need help finding the workgroup shared folder in linux
<ModelEngine> so, my question is, where is the workgroup folder in lubuntu?
<elias_> hi there, any ideas why editing the /etc/default/grub file won't let me boot directly to command line (text mode)?
<wxl> elias_: safe to assume you ran update-grub?
<elias_> yes i have
<wxl> elias_: then, no. :)
<wxl> you get any errors or antyhing?
<elias_> no, it boots normally into the GUI just as always
<wxl> well grub has a log file, no?
<elias_> hmm... let me check that one. just a moment please.
<wxl> elias_: realize here, i don't KNOW what your problem is, but i'm pointing you places to look
<elias_> ok
<BadLuckRyan> Xubuntu 14.10 installation hangs at the loading screen using liveUSB. Anyone know the issue?
<PoaB> hi, whats up?
<wxl> PoaB: ew, iOS.
<PoaB> business handy :) -no choice dude
 * wxl shakes his head in disbelief
<wxl> PoaB: does that app automatically ctcp all the users on the channel for metadata purposes?
<PoaB> no. actually i choose rdm to test the irc app
<wxl> ah, so should it be safe to assume you need no support on lubuntu?
<PoaB> you were the lucky winner beside 1/2 others ,)
<PoaB> actuall not now. try to get my htpc running on lubuntu at that time
<wxl> alright well if you want to chat, i'd suggest heading to #lubuntu-offtopic and we'll keep this going for support
<PoaB> sure
#lubuntu 2015-05-23
<unknown1> help
<unknown1> i don't have sound on my laptop
<unknown1> can anyone helpme plz
<ianorlin> unknown1: have you opend alsamixer and made sure it is not muted
<ianorlin> also does your laptop have hdmi ?
<unknown1> yes i have hdmi
<ianorlin> because sometimes that gets set as the defualt for some reason I don't know
<unknown1> but i don't use it
<ianorlin> unknown1: might check bios /uefi to see if you can turn off hdmi audio then
<unknown1> i have no sound on browser or anything
<unknown1> is a limited bios XD
<ianorlin> make sure you output is not the hdmi as that is an annoying problem
<unknown1> how i open alsamixel
<unknown1> alsamixer
<unknown1> ??
<ianorlin> unknown1: which version?
<unknown1> idk
<unknown1> :(
<unknown1> whaere is it?
<ianorlin> It shows in system profiler and benchmark
<unknown1> im there then?
<unknown1> ianorlin?
<unknown1> hi?
<unknown1> :-(
<unknown1> plz guys help
<ianorlin> what does it say under opretaing system for version
<unknown1> -Version-
<unknown1> Kernel		: Linux 3.16.0-38-generic (i686)
<unknown1> Compiled		: #52-Ubuntu SMP Thu May 7 10:51:51 UTC 2015
<unknown1> C Library		: Unknown
<unknown1> Default C Compiler		: Unknown
<unknown1> Distribution		: Ubuntu 14.10
<unknown1> -Current Session-
<unknown1> i still have no sound
<unknown1> what a sad day
<Auctus> anybody know how i can fix the white on light grey areas? I tried #lxde but no one is up: https://i.imgur.com/LRBQ783.png
<ianorlyn> Auctus: right click the volume applet in panel and click volume control settings
<ianorlyn> Auctus: never mind that accidently responded to someone else
<BadLuckRyan> Is it possible to resize a partition using the grub command line? GParted usb isnt booting so Super Grub2 Disk is my only alternative.
<uio> Hullo all. I recently installed lubuntu 14.04 and have been having some troubles with booting. It seems that when I shut-down and boot normally it will hang at a black screen, after which I do a hard shut-down (holding down the power button) then booting goes to the grub menu, but stays there, so I have to manually select an opition and then booting goes along normally. Any ideas of what might be going on ??
<BadLuckRyan> Im using grub4dos trying to boot the Windows kernel (or efi). When i type "chainloader +1" i get "error: invalid EFI file path". What do I do?
<holstein> BadLuckRyan: what i did, with my efi hardware was just let the installer deal with it
<holstein> im able to boot linux from grub, and grub made an entry for windows
<holstein> what are you trying to do? dual boot on a machine that is preventing you from installing another OS?
<holstein> i found a bios setting that both OS's were "happy" with..
<BadLuckRyan> holstein: its not that easy
<holstein> BadLuckRyan: sure.. i suppose, im asking you for specifics about what isnt easy, and why.. since, it actually is that easy, luckily, here on my hardware
<holstein> i was quite surpised, since, i had seen a lot of issues mentioned..
<BadLuckRyan> holstein: im trying to get the windows setup.exe to run by doing the chainloader method
<holstein> BadLuckRyan: to get what windows setup.exe to run?
<BadLuckRyan> holstein: the Windows 8.1 setup.exe i mounted.
<holstein> if you are saying, you are trying to install windows 8.1, i would follow proceedures for whatever it needs.. i would personally expect it to wipe the drive, or break whatever other OS's are on the drive
<holstein> i would backup what i have, and plan for it to want to be "the only game in town" so to speak, on the drive
<BadLuckRyan> holstein: from what i found i have to type "chainloader /path/to/bootmgfw.efi
<holstein> i might even just give it a normal scenario.. a blank space to install onto.. then, i would reinstall linux afterwards
<holstein> BadLuckRyan: you can use the main ubuntu channel since its not related to lubuntu or lxde.. you may find sommeone else who has done what you are trying to do.. or, yyou may get support from microsoft for that software they created
<BadLuckRyan> holstein: im not worried about that. I've dealt with the "Boot Device Not Found" error a million times. I'll risk it. Besides Windows doesnt overwrite the whole Hard Drive like i want it to
<holstein> if you are running some kind of windows updater in windows 7 that updates it to windows 8, i would give it the most basic, and expectedly normmal scenario
<BadLuckRyan> holstein: ok I'll figure it out, again
<Zz4yMYrZX6> Does anyone know about progress on this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-power-manager/+bug/1446247
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1446247 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu 15.04 - No power indicator in applet indicator" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ianorlyn> Zz4yMYrZX6: not sure there is any unfortanetly
<Finetundra> anyone know if  ubuntuupdates.org is a trustworthy source?
<holstein> Finetundra: for what?
<holstein> ubuntu updates? you use the provided ubuntu default repos for that..
<Finetundra> a program or package
<Finetundra> updates I just use termianl for
<holstein> Finetundra: the official ubuntu sources are the "trusted" official ones.. the others will be like a pPA
<holstein> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<holstein> you are welcome to trust whatever sources you want..
<Finetundra> hmm, how do I know if it's trusted?
<holstein> Finetundra: ask the creators of the sources.. they are not ubuntu sources.. those are alreadyu setup and trusted, and tested/supported
<holstein> what are you trying to do?
<holstein> i wouldnt go and casually add sources.. even if they *are* stating support on some level
<Finetundra> hmm, I seem to have misspoken.
<Finetundra> This is a website that I wish to download a package from.
<holstein> sure.. but, you must understand, its not an ubuntu or lubuntu package, so, we cant say its "safe".. i can only say, it can be anything from completely safe, to, malicious
<holstein> it'll be up to you to decide to take the risk
<Finetundra> how does one install sdl2?
<MajB> Should be in the repositories.  Open synaptic package manager.
<holstein> !info sdl2
<ubottu> Package sdl2 does not exist in vivid
<holstein> !info sdl2-config
<ubottu> Package sdl2-config does not exist in vivid
<holstein> !info libsdl2
<ubottu> Package libsdl2 does not exist in vivid
<holstein> well, anyways, theres a ppa i would look into https://launchpad.net/~zoogie/+archive/ubuntu/sdl2-snapshots
<zh1> after doing lock screen on lubuntu 15.04 cant get out of black screen and login again, any way?
#lubuntu 2015-05-24
<Qwik> Does anyone know how to set up the /etc/grub.d/40_custom file for grub4dos? Im trying to install by getting Windows' efi to boot the setup.exe
<holstein> Qwik: have you asked in a grub4dos community?
<holstein> we dont ship with grub4dos, and i would think its different enough that not a lot of folks use it
<holstein> for my hardware, i literally let the ubuntu  installer magically deal with the efi
<Qwik> Holstein: but how am i supposed to install Windows without grub4dos? My laptop doesnt have a disk drive
<holstein> Qwik: use whatever windows installer microsoft provides.. it will also deal with that "automaticall"
<holstein> they have access to signed/trusted efi data
<holstein> its a security step, that you can sometimes disable in the bios, but, if not, you cant just fake that easily AFAIK
<holstein> or, at all.. though, i havent tried
<Qwik> Holstein: i dont think you understand my situation. I have my Windows.iso which is mounted in its own partition and in the /mnt folder but it still doesnt show up on the bootlist
<holstein> Qwik: sure.. but, lubuntu/ubuntu/linux cant really facilitate the installation of windows on your hardware. your hardware is specifically blocking you from doing what you are doing.. not linux
<holstein> windows will have what your hardware needs..
<holstein> i would ask them what it needs, and provide it, and get windows installed, as you want it to be
<Qwik> Holstein: no, linux is blocking me not the hardware. And i know this because i successfully did it before.
<holstein> Qwik: cool.. you should try a general linux channel.. no ubuntu ships with grub4dos
<Qwik> Holstein: the 40_custom file is probably the culprit
<holstein> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<holstein> ^ thats all the specific information i have referred to
<Qwik> Holstein: so you guys dont know about chainloader and grub commands?
<holstein> Qwik: "you guys" might.. i am just a volunteer
<holstein> Qwik: you can ask in the main ubuntu channel, or a general linux channel, since this is not related to lubuntu/lxde, and not specific to linux distros generally
<holstein> what would i do? backup my linux install, wipe the drive, do what is needed to install windows, reinstall linux..
<Qwik> But it is.
<Qwik> Not that simple bro
<Qwik> Linux isnt simple at all
<holstein> linux doesnt have to be related to your windows install, in any way
<holstein> efi can be complicated, for sure..
<Qwik> Holstein: so hypothetically, if you wanted to install windows, you would simply just run the Windows.iso from your Lubuntu desktop..?
<Qwik> Thats what u make it seem like
<holstein> Qwik: i dont think microsoft makes a product that installs the windows os that can be ran from the linux desktop.. not that im aware of
<holstein> if i wanted to install windows, i would just put the machine in whatever state it needs/requires, since, i know that they need certain envrionmental variables to be consistent
<Qwik> Holstein: so where exactly can i go for help? I've search the internet allllllll day
<holstein> Qwik: ideally, microsoft, since, its their product
<Qwik> But if i ask them about grub.d/40_custom they wont know what im talking about because thats on Ubuntu
<Qwik> Nvm ill keep searching.
<holstein> sure, which is why i remove it from the equation
<holstein> make the environment what it needs.. and then, reinstall linux afterwards.. which will take not much time
<Qwik> Holstein: I MUST BE A TARD BECAUSE YOU'RE MAKING IT SOUND SIMPLE WHEN IT'S NOT.
<holstein> installing OS's can be tricky
<odroid> Hi i have  question, i have a working .openvpn configuration file if i initiate the connection via console manually but i don't get it to work with lubuntu 14.04 and the network manager
<penguin1263> is anyone still here?
<holstein> penguin1263: yes.. just ask if you have a question, and a volunteer will try and assist
<penguin1263> https://askubuntu.com/questions/627790
<penguin1263> thats my question
<holstein> On Server 2, I have interfaces eth0, wlan0, and wlan1. On Server 1, I have eth0.
<holstein> I want to share wlan1 on Server 2 with Server 1 via eth0. I want Server 1 to only use Server 2's wlan1, and Server 2 to only use it's wlan0.
<holstein> penguin1263: you can always ask in #ubuntu since your question is not related to lxde or lubuntu
<penguin1263> im running lubuntu on the servers
<holstein> penguin1263: sure, i understand, and dont debate that, friend
<penguin1263> #ubuntu gives no crap
<holstein> anyways, you'll just read about networking, and implement what you like
<holstein> you want one machine to use the nic of the other.. making one machine basically a router, as i read it
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/60980/how-to-share-a-wired-internet-connection-via-wifi looks like where i would start
<holstein> making the connections as i want/need
<holstein> you dont need to refer to them as "servers".. its not going to help.. makes support volunteers think they are not running a desktop environment
<holstein> which is fine.. but, it'll uncessarily narrow your scope, like asking here does as well.. not that you are unwelcome in any way to sit and wait..
<ianorlyn> penguin1263: I have done that on two machines with gui with bridgeutils and then sharing the connection in network manager but not exactly sure of how to do it without the GUI
<penguin1263> its running gui >_>
<penguin1263> there is no server version :p
<penguin1263> but that doesnt matter
<penguin1263> who wants to do a heptaboot?
<grant_heckel1> Hello
<grant_heckel1> How is everyone doing?
<grant_heckel1> I would like to know if there is someone that could assist me.
<ianorlyn> penguin1263: on the one you have both wifi working and the wired output to the other one you need brigdutils on that machine and then right click network manager and click for the ethernet be shared with other computers
<penguin1263> brb let me murder my ethernet cable
<penguin1263> because the one with only eth0 is ironically my bouncer
<penguin1263> are you confused yet?
<grant_heckel1> I have a question regarding a Lubuntu based distribution.
<uio> Hello - sometimes (maybe 1 of 7 times) the machine hangs an black-lit screen at boot. I have to hard reboot at which point a menut (ubuntu, or memtest ....) comes up. Any ideas for how I could troubleshoot this?
<uio> grant_heckel1: I am probably of no help, but what distro are you thinking of?
<grant_heckel1> I have an old computer and I was wondering if anyone knew the login and password to the LXLE live DVD. Does anyone know?
<grant_heckel1> uio: LXLE
<grant_heckel1> All help will be greatly appreciated.
<uio> grant_heckel1: Cool. Yeah, I just installed Lubuntu 14.04, but had looked into LXLE as well.
<grant_heckel1> uio: How was it? I am new to this distro.
<uio> grant_heckel1: I've never used it, but what is your qustion about?
<grant_heckel1> I was wondering the login and password for the live DVD.
<uio> grant_heckel1:  I mean, from the reviews I've seen, it looks visually very nice.
<uio> grant_heckel1: Ah.
<Mr_Comet> i thot dvd ones dont come with password?
<grant_heckel1> uio: hmmm.
<grant_heckel1> uio: I don't think so.
<grant_heckel1> uio: I see a login screen on the LiveDVD.
<Mr_Comet> did enter with blank worked?
<uio> grant_heckel1: Hmmmm....
<grant_heckel1> I don't think so
<grant_heckel1> If Lubuntu would work any better, then I should try Lubuntu instead. Any thoughts.
<grant_heckel1> ?
<Mr_Comet> i use Lubuntu
<Mr_Comet> its lite and nice.
<Mr_Comet> used to be MINT and PuppyLinux user
<grant_heckel1> Cool.
<Mr_Comet> nothing beats Puppylinux cuz it runs off RAM
<uio> grant_heckel1: I would check both of them out on live CD
<Mr_Comet> so its super fast.
<grant_heckel1> Mr_Comet: I have used Gentoo, Linux Mint, and Ubuntu. Possibly a few others.
<Mr_Comet> Lubuntu is decent.
<grant_heckel1> uio: Thanks uio. I will try that.
<uio> Mr_Comet: Well... I sure runs well, but visually I find it somewhat lacking.... But it is a miracle for old machines!
<grant_heckel1> uio: A blank username and password did not work.
<uio> grant_heckel1:  I assume it is lxle 14.04?
<grant_heckel1> uio: 12.04.5
<uio> grant_heckel1: Oh. Any particular reason for not using the most recent LTS?
<grant_heckel1> uio: Like I said, it is an old computer. I tried Ubuntu 12.10 and 12.04 but it gave me an error to upgrade BIOS or use force.
<grant_heckel1> uio: On the other hand, LXLE never gave me that error.
<grant_heckel1> uio: The computer has approximately 0.512 GB of RAM.
<uio> grant_heckel1: I mean, is there a reason you are not trying LXLE 14.04 ?
<uio> grant_heckel1: Oh...
<grant_heckel1> uio: BIOS issues and lack of resources.
<uio> grant_heckel1: Hmm. I think Lubuntu might be better as, if I remember correctly, LXLE uses more RAM.
<uio> grant_heckel1: But even then, Lubuntu recommends 1 GB of RAM for everyday use.
<grant_heckel1> uio: Ubuntu 12.10 and 12.04 was very resource heavy on my machine.
<grant_heckel1> uio: I see.
<uio> grant_heckel1: Yeah, no way Ubuntu would work.
<grant_heckel1> uio: Agreed.
<uio> grant_heckel1: I suppose I am just wondering why, if you are considering LXLE, you are using 12.04 and not 14.04?
<grant_heckel1> uio: It is a 32 bit machine.
<uio> grant_heckel1: The RAM usage shouldn't differ much between the two...
<grant_heckel1> uio: Okay.
<uio> grant_heckel1: Have you considered puppy?
<grant_heckel1> uio: yes.
<uio> grant_heckel1: 512 RAM would be plenty with Puppy.
<grant_heckel1> uio: I am not sure how puppy would work with my network drivers.
<grant_heckel1> uio: But, I don't know how well it boots.
<grant_heckel1> uio: I could give it a try nevertheless.
<uio> grant_heckel1: Probably well... puppy is well known for low specs and working well on a variety of machines.
<uio> grant_heckel1: Do as you please, but my inexperiences advice would be to go with Lubuntu over LXLE (due to low RAM) or give puppy a shot.
<grant_heckel1> uio: I am also looking for a recommendation of a linux distribution to put on my 1 GB x86_64/amd64 machine (Dell Inspiron mini with Intel atom processor).
<uio> grant_heckel1: Or you could install lubuntu, and just use Puppy from a usb. (that is one cool feature of Puppy.)
<grant_heckel1> uio: Cool.
<grant_heckel1> uio: I would have to use plop linux though.
<uio> grant_heckel1: Plop. What is it based on.
<grant_heckel1> uio: Not sure.
<grant_heckel1> uio: It is a Linux tool to help computers boot off of USB and other devices even when the computer does not support it.
<uio> grant_heckel1: Cool.
<uio> grant_heckel1: good tool.
<grant_heckel1> uio: I love it.
<grant_heckel1> uio: Any recommendations for another Linux distro to put on my inspiron mini?
<uio> grant_heckel1: If you go with puppy, I would recommend the 'Precise' version. It is a good version (there is myriad)
<uio> grant_heckel1: Hmm.
<grant_heckel1> uio: Okay.
<grant_heckel1> uio: I will use puppy on the old computer.
<uio> grant_heckel1: Well, with 1 GB I would suggest Lubuntu.
<grant_heckel1> uio: Sure.
<uio> grant_heckel1: I used xubuntu on a 1gb machine.
<uio> grant_heckel1: But found it slow.
<grant_heckel1> uio: I tried the main Ubuntu but it freezes and is buggy.
<uio> grant_heckel1: Which is why I switched to lubuntu which is much faster.
<grant_heckel1> uio: Thanks.
<uio> grant_heckel1: Yeah, 1gb and ubuntu would not be good.
<grant_heckel1> uio: What about Kubuntu and Xubuntu?
<grant_heckel1> uio: Agreed.
<uio> grant_heckel1: Kubuntu I think is even heavier than ubuntu.
<uio> grant_heckel1: Xubuntu is between lub and ub.
<grant_heckel1> uio: Ohh... =o
<uio> grant_heckel1: But, for 1gb is kind of bordeline.
<uio> grant_heckel1: I mean xubuntu looks great though!
<uio> grant_heckel1: At least that is what I found.
<grant_heckel1> uio: I think I will try it.
<uio> grant_heckel1: Or you could put puppy on the 1gb machine and it would fly!
<grant_heckel1> uio: awesome.
<uio> grant_heckel1: Then there is the whole mint, peppermint range...
<grant_heckel1> uio: Do you know the LXLE login and password for the LiveDVD?
<uio> grant_heckel1: I was looking for that...
<grant_heckel1> uio: Thank you.
<uio> grant_heckel1: just interneting it...
<grant_heckel1> uio: Cool.
<uio> grant_heckel1: nothing yer... try 'root' maybe'....
<grant_heckel1> uio: I did.
<grant_heckel1> uio: It did not work.
<grant_heckel1> uio: I also tried live, lxlelive, and lxle. No use.
<uio> grant_heckel1: Looking on the website.... love the look of it !
<grant_heckel1> uio: I know right? It looks like a gorgeous Linux distribution.
<uio> grant_heckel1: I would have gone with lxle over lubuntu for the 1gb (but on a mac, only the *buntus boot off usb)!
<grant_heckel1> uio: Especially for my old pc.
<uio> grant_heckel1: Yep. I am a sucker for visuals.
<uio> grant_heckel1: Like elementary OS...
<grant_heckel1> uio: How is it? Is it on DistroWatch? Do you have a link that I could take a look?
<ianorlyn> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ianorlyn> although that would be #lubuntu-offtopic in this case
<uio> ianorlyn: will do.
<uio> grant_heckel1: I guess we are supposed to go to lubuntu-offtopic...
<grant_heckel1> uio: Okay.
<grant_heckel1> uio: #lubtunu-offtopic right?
<uio> grant_heckel1: yep
<grant_heckel1> uio: See you there.
#lubuntu 2016-05-23
<swift110> hey
<swift110> hey all
<Afshaal> So Bunsenlabs has this dynamite Places pipemenu that effectively lets you browser your entire file system from an Openbox menu.
<Afshaal> Anyone ever heard of this and perhaps interested in getting it in Lubuntu?
<Afshaal> I would love to see Lubuntu take more advantage of Openbox's powerful pipe menus; the only real issue is replicating/invoking some PCManFM things for managing the desktop
<Afshaal> namely the sort by...  stuff
<Afshaal> and the "Create new..." stuff too I guess
<n-iCe> hi
#lubuntu 2016-05-24
<Sander^home> Does Lubuntu have some sort of virtualzation built into it?
<Sander^home> Whats really the diffrence between Lubuntu and ubuntu.?
<teward> Sander^home: the desktop environment and softwre bundles that are default installed are the differences
<teward> there is no virtualization 'built in' really, that i'm aware of, in either
<teward> though it's real easy to install some
<Sander^home> teward: I wish ubuntu was wrapped inside one huge virtualzation lxc container, and some how was inspected trough this partition from ubuntu cloud:)
 * teward goes back to more useful things like fixing his servers
<Sander^home> Microsoft did make some sort of lxc clone built into windows 10 for security.
<Sander^home> teward: I see, it probably requires a too huge change.
<teward> I think it's something that is better discussed outside of here, and really it's late here and I need to be up early for meetings
<Sander^home> teward: Can you point me in which direction I should discuss it?:)
<Sander^home> I understand.
<swift110-phone> hey
<Aron> Hello, trying out a new distro, couldn't find the information I needed so thought would quickly ask here; is the Lubuntu 16.04 download a Live disc version? -Thanks
<krytarik> Aron: Yep.
<Aron> TY, much appreciated.
<Jakey4> has anyone come across this issue before
<Jakey4> https://chrisjean.com/ubuntu-ssh-fix-for-agent-admitted-failure-to-sign-using-the-key/
<Jakey4> how do i disable gnome keyring
<swift110> Has anyone had their screen flash in Lubuntu 16.04
<mohsen_> Hi, I installed Telegram messenger by adding a ppa, I set it up but when I rebooted and started telegram again everything was gone and I had to set it up again.
<mohsen_> What can be the problem?
<mohsen_> Can an unexpected power cut cause this?
<swift110> hmm
<swift110> not sure
<suncokret> does somebody install lubuntu 16.04?
<bioterror> I have lots of problems with Libre Office opening files
<bioterror> .rtf and docx's are broken
<lynorian> all docx are broken how I have not opened a .rtf in a while
<lynorian> bioterror what version of lubuntu
<bioterror> 16.04
<lynorian> bioterror, by broken do you mean the formatting is wrong or do they not open at all
<bioterror> do not open at all
<bioterror> maybe I should spend a little time with my wife's laptop and inspect that
<ubuntu498> hello
<ubuntu498> I have a problem with wifi
<ubuntu498> is there anybody?
<krytarik> !ask | ubuntu498
<ubottu> ubuntu498: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ubuntu498> sorry because nobody is talking i thought that there was a problem
<ubuntu498> Anyway, I am connected via cable to the dsl and I have an ASUS laptop running the hard drive from a MacBook that had Lubuntu installed
<ubuntu498> when I inserted the hard disk inside this laptop the wifi doesn't work
<ubuntu498> everything else seems to be fine though
<ubuntu498> now, I have read several posts and run many commands on terminal
<ubuntu498> but the wireless still doesn't work
<ubuntu498> I have gone through the ubuntu troubleshooting
<ubuntu498> did not help much
<ubuntu498> I am in your hands
<ubuntu498> if I run iwconfig says no wireless
<ubuntu498> lspci reads:  Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<ubuntu498> so, it sees the wifi card but no connection whatsoever
<ubuntu498> So I was right when I said that there is nobody
<ubuntu498> thanks a lot folk
#lubuntu 2016-05-25
<Jaybot> Help! when I RDP to lubuntu via xrdp and xfce4, I have no permission to do anything. I can't install packages, etc.
<Jaybot> keeps saying permission denied
<Jaybot> how to I do "sudo" stuff from the gui?
<swift110> how do i get the clock to have normal time
<tsimonq2> swift110: what did you change?
<swift110> tsimonq2, nothing i want it to be 12 hour time
<tsimonq2> swift110: change it to %c
<Jaybot> he says thanks
<Jaybot> haha
<swift110-phone> hey
<n-iCe> hi
<swift110> hey all
<jakey3> hi
<jakey3> how can i remove all the packages on the lubuntu desktop in one go
<jakey3> for example the one in the software center
<jakey3> without going indiviualy to the software center
<n-iCe> jakey3: http://askubuntu.com/questions/453841/how-to-remove-lubuntu-desktop-from-ubuntu-14-04-lts
<jakey3> i dont want to remove lxde just the installed applications
<jakey3> like abi word for example
<n-iCe> sudo apt-get remove app
<jakey3> yes with this must do for each app indiviually
<n-iCe> http://askubuntu.com/questions/453841/how-to-remove-lubuntu-desktop-from-ubuntu-14-04-lts
<jakey3> is there a way to do for all the apps
<n-iCe> sudo apt-get remove --auto-remove *paste packages*
<jakey3> ok thanks
<n-iCe> read that
<n-iCe> the site I told you
<jakey3> ok
<jakey3> thanks
<jakey3> n-iCe: i did dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall > list.txt
<n-iCe> :D
<jakey3> i just want to remove the packages in the software center though
<jakey3> is there a way to list just these in terminal
<jakey3> ill ask google :)
<swift110> ok
<Garrie> Hi. Just installed lubuntu, and it does this stupid thing where if you moove the mouse to the top the taskbar disappears and the whole screen moves up.
<Garrie> And then you move the mouse down again and it moves the screen down so you can see the taskbar.
<Garrie> This is on a small netbook, but I have absolutely no desire for this feature. How do I disable it? I'vel ooked everywhere.
<bioterror> amiga kind of reature
<bioterror> you have so small screen that it virtually stretches it and you can scroll around
<wxl> Garrie: that's the default way to switch virtual desktops, as i remember correctly. ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu.xml should have the configuration in it. you can just delete the surrounding tags.
<bioterror> lower your resolution
<wxl> oh wait
<wxl> no that is a different thing
<wxl> sorry, i read it wrong
<wxl> listen to bioterror not me
<Garrie> Thanks.
<Garrie> There's a real lack of consistency across distros with what works and what doesn't out of the box and it is so frustrating. Just installed Lubuntu and ALREADY it didn't detect my resolution by default, doesn't seem to have drivers for graphics installed (standard intel graphics on motherboard), and didn't even boot without going into recovery mode.
<bioterror> netbooks are kinda PITA
<bioterror> I have one, I have no idea what to do with
<swift110> hmm
<Garrie> Why though? I have a terrible time anytime I install linux on my desktop, but that thing has lots of harddrives, lots of different components from different companies, etc, and needs a lot of proprietry drivers. But for a dell netbook with no external graphics or any other fancy shit to speak of, and an atom processor and chipset that has been in circulation for years... why are there any issues at all?
<Garrie> Had Xubuntu on it before and it was flawless.
<genii> I have an old 2011-ish Aspire One D260 with 64 bit atom. I maxed the ram at 2G, put in a 120G SSD and run Kubuntu on it fine with plasma-netbook desktop
<genii> ( X86_64 )
<bioterror> 64bit with 2GB of RAM :G
<swift110> lol
<genii> It's a good little machine to take onsite for things like plugging into console ports of switches and routers, etc
<genii> ( with USB-DB9 adapter)
<swift110> cool
<swift110> can someone help me to set the time to 12 hour clock
<Jakey3> hi
<Jakey3> I have a lubuntu vbox on a lubuntu host
<Jakey3> I get 2 vbox tabs in the task bar
<Jakey3> for 1 vbox os
<Jakey3> ?
<wxl> Jakey3: i assume you have the virtualbox program open, as well as the actual virtual machine open?
<Jakey3> wxl: excluding the virtualbox program
<Jakey3> http://imgur.com/no3sGv8
<Jakey3> on one virtual os running
<Jakey3> *only
<Jakey3> when I press alt + tab only shows one program?
<Jakey3> this did not occur on 14.04
<wxl> Jakey3: did you open them both up?
<swift110> can someone tel me how to change my time to 12 hour clock
<wxl> swift110: right click on the widget. should give you the open to toggle between.
<wxl> swift110: or you can just change the format per strftime
<wxl> swift110: man strftime will explain all the % codes
<jakey3> looks like its a vbox bug https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=69908#p334982
<wxl> jakey3: my honest advice as an everyday vbox user is to use the upstream repo.
<swift110> what us that wxl
<wxl> swift110: it's the format used for the string shown in the dialog
<jakey3> wxl: ok thanks for info
<swift110> ok that tells me nithing
<swift110> it shouldnt be this hard to change the time
<wxl> well, it is
<wxl> hahahha here someone responds in the same way with "that easy? cool." http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1900448
<wxl> here's the official docs on the subject https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/CustomizingTheClock
<swift110> ok
<wxl> more or less, they all suggest the same thing
<swift110> i tried that and ended up making it say 1:05 all the time
<daniele_> hi
<daniele_> i need help with nautilus
<daniele_> I got error No GSettings schemas are installed on the system
<jakey3> wxl: hi i have a newb question
<daniele_> is that the right place to ask?
<jakey3> i have unistalled the vbox the software center
<wxl> daniele_: nautilus is not the standard file manager in lubuntu. as such, i'm not sure you'll find a lot of people trying to use it in lubuntu.
<jakey3> i downloaded the latest vbox from the website
<jakey3> but it still shows the conflict when i try to install on .deb installer
<jakey3> ?
<wxl> jakey3: which one?
<jakey3> http://imgur.com/9gxF6Kg
<daniele_> ok thanks
<daniele_> but where can I ask?
<jakey3> wxl: does the software center not properly remove packages
<daniele_> somehow my school ip got banned from ubuntu channel can anyone help me get unbanned?
<wxl> daniele_: you might try #ubuntu, as it's the standard file manager there.
<wxl> daniele_: try asking in #ubuntu-ops
<daniele_> thanks
<wxl> jakey3: it should. but you can try on the commandline with `sudo apt purge virtualbox-*` which will remove all virtualbox packages
<wxl> np daniele_
<jakey3> wxl: solved it
<wxl> jakey3: great :)
<jakey3> wxl: with sudo apt-get autoremove
<jakey3> software centter doesnt seem to remove the packages completely
<wxl> jakey3: one (minor) downfall to using the upstream repos is that the guest additions and extension pack are not in separate packages, so you'll have to open the main virtualbox interface every now and then to see if they need to be updated
<jakey3> thanks for the info
<jakey3> wxl: i get this error now
<jakey3> http://imgur.com/nRcmBar
<wxl> jakey3: oh yeah you didn't read the instructions. adding dkms is a suggested prerequesite. why they don't include that in the package, i don't know.
<jakey3> can i install it latterly
<jakey3> or has to be installed before vbox is installed
<wxl> jakey3: not sure. i'd try it. if it doesn't work, you can then do `sudo apt -y --reinstall install virtualbox-5.0`
<jakey3> wxl: do you mind explaining to me what dkms does in layman terms
<jakey3> ive looked at wikipedia however im none the wiser
<swift110> wxl this makes no sense
<wxl> swift110: which part don't you understand?
<swift110> any of it
<swift110> it skips steps and i hate that
<wxl> basically you right click on the icon
<wxl> and go to settings
<wxl> and then you change the string to your liking
<swift110> i did thhat it diesnt work
<swift110> i put in the time and it never changes
<wxl> you don't put in the time
<wxl> you put in the right string
<wxl> for example if you want the clock to only show you 12 hour time, not zero padded, with an am/pm designation, you would do: %l:%M%P
<wxl> assuming you wanted a colon between the hour and minute
<wxl> again, if you read the man page for strftime, it shows you every single one of the variables
<wxl> if you put in, say: 2:19pm, then that's all it will ever show
<wxl> it will show whatever you put in but it will fill in the variables
<wxl> if no variables are specified, the display will not vary
<swift110> it shows the variables but its hard to make sense of al that
<swift110> do i leave in the % as well?
<wxl> yes absolutely. that indicates the variable
<swift110> ok
<wxl> if you put %l it will display the hour in its place. if you put l, it will display l.
<swift110> its only displaying %P
<wxl> what exact string do you have in there?
<swift110> %5:%21%P
<wxl> yeah well 5 and 21 are not the variables
<swift110> i thought i replace the letters
<wxl> you want to use %l for hour and %M for minute
<wxl> no, the program will replace it for you
<swift110> oh ok
<swift110> this is really not working
<wxl> just put in exactly this: %l:%M%P
<swift110> where do i put the numbers
<wxl> you don't
<swift110> oh no wonder
<wxl> that's what i've been trying to explain :)
<swift110> now you see why i didnt get the other instructions
<wxl> the program reads "%l" and says, "oh, i need to replace those characters with the digit representing the hour"
<wxl> such is the nature of variables
<swift110> oh
<swift110> thanks
#lubuntu 2016-05-26
<n-iCe> hi
<jakey3> i have wireless working on the livecd
<jakey3> when i installed the lub 16.04
<jakey3> it does not work
<Serverhelp> hello?
<Serverhelp> anyone there?
<hateball> !help | Serverhelp
<ubottu> Serverhelp: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hateball> jakey3: What wifi chipset?
<hateball> jakey3: Broadcom for instance, you may need to install additional packages after install for them to work
<hateball> jakey3: run "lspci" in a terminal to determine
<jakey3> Centrino Advanced-N 6205 [Taylor Peak]
<hateball> jakey3: Oh, so Intel. Hmm, well that *should* work. Is the problem you see no networks at all, or can you not connect to them?
<jakey3> i can see them
<jakey3> when i try to connect icon goes round for a bit then stops
<hateball> jakey3: can you see any messages if you run "dmesg" after trying to connect?
<jakey3> hateball: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16705648/
<hateball> jakey3: also, this sometimes happens with Intel chipsets. You can "fix" it by disabling 802.11n
<hateball> jakey3: as per http://askubuntu.com/questions/663315/unreliable-wireless-connection-with-an-intel-centrino-advanced-n-6230
<hateball> Note that you will be restricted to G speeds then
<jakey3> will try
<jakey3> is it possible that dkms could have donesomething to it
<hateball> not really, intel modules come with the kernel, shouldnt need dkms
<hateball> jakey3: What one could try however, is installing a later kernel just to try
<hateball> !mainline | jakey3
<ubottu> jakey3: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<jakey3> i see
<jakey3> will give that fix a go
<jakey3> other will need to reinstall
<hateball> jakey3: it's simple enough to try
<jakey3> grrrr
<hateball> and testing a different kernel does not need a reinstall either
<hateball> And this isnt windows, reinstalling wont (usually) magically fix broken drivers :)
<jakey3> hahahaha
<jakey3> i though a kick to the machine fixes it
<jakey3> :D
<hateball> Well sometimes there is no other way than to violently destroy a machine. But I would try module options first, it's cheaper.
<jakey3> hehe brb
<jakey3> what i doesnt understand is why it works on the live cd
<jakey3> *dont
<hateball> jakey3: Does it work consistently tho? Usually these problems with the Intel chipsets are intermittent
<jakey3> didnt test for to long
<jakey3> just opened a broswer
<jakey3> went to a few web pages
<jakey3> done
<hateball> Right, well you have nothing to lose from just trying disabling N
<jakey3> brb
<mohsen_> Hi, after I set a right to left locale, the panel has too many interferences, the windows are under the icons and half of the file manager icon is on the menus button.
<mohsen_> I tried costumizing the panel's settings but no luck.
<swift110> hhey all
<mohsen_> Is there anything else I can do?
<benjarn> anybody can help me to make libreoffice right on lubuntu ?
<wxl> benjarn: how is it not right?
<benjarn> i have only few letters in the menu
<wxl> screen shot?
<benjarn> just a minute
<benjarn> https://img42.com/Fepz2+
<bioterror> looks nice
<benjarn> i am performing an apt-get upgrade
<bioterror> benjarn, what if you launch libre office writer from the command line?
<benjarn> same thing
<benjarn> anybody ?
<bioterror> benjarn, does it complain anything?
<benjarn> i made an upgrade and i still have libreoffice troubles...
<benjarn> do you have an idea ?
<wxl> i'm thinking of some sort of graphics error
<wxl> what version of lubuntu are you on?
<benjarn> Lubuntu 14.04 LTS Trusty
<benjarn> french version
<benjarn> LibreOffice 4.2.8.2 420m0(Build:2)
<wxl> what exactly is the "french version?"
<benjarn> i am french ( my lubuntu is in french)
<wxl> ok, so that's more like "french setting" than it is some separate port of lubuntu
<wxl> right?
<benjarn> yes
<wxl> !info libreoffice trusty
<ubottu> libreoffice (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.2.8-0ubuntu4 (trusty), package size 26 kB, installed size 161 kB
<wxl> could you pastebin the results of `apt-cache policy libreoffice`?
<benjarn> libreoffice:
<benjarn>   Installé : 1:4.2.8-0ubuntu4
<benjarn>   Candidat : 1:4.2.8-0ubuntu4
<benjarn>  Table de version :
<benjarn>  *** 1:4.2.8-0ubuntu4 0
<benjarn>         500 http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-updates/universe i386 Packages
<wxl> i DID say pastebin
<wxl> !pastebin | benjarn
<ubottu> benjarn: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<benjarn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16713944/
<wxl> well too late now :)
<benjarn> (yes sorry i'm new to irc)
<wxl> libreoffice is gtk i believe
<wxl> so were this to be a gtk problem, i'd expect it to be a problem in other applications
<wxl> do you have that?
<benjarn> never seen
<benjarn> not in gimp
<benjarn> not in abiword
<wxl> k
<wxl> dp oy
<wxl> oops
<wxl> so it's possibly a graphics problem
<benjarn> not in gedit neither
<wxl> what graphics card do you have and what kernel driver are you using? (pastebin lspci -nnk)
<benjarn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16714064/
<wxl> intel i915
<wxl> i know we've been having trouble with some intel chip
<wxl> although if memory serves that was 16.04
<benjarn> my computer is a Dell optiplex 755
<wxl> not the same visually, but perhaps turning off anti-aliasing might help https://bugs.documentfoundation.org/show_bug.cgi?id=62480&redirected_from=fdo
<ubottu> bugs.documentfoundation.org bug 62480 in UI "UI Display corruption" [Normal,Resolved: notourbug]
<benjarn> i tried to turn off but no effect
<wxl> system wide/
<benjarn> do you think i should upgrade to 16.04?
<wxl> it's a good idea in general
<benjarn> oki can i do that from command line ?
<wxl> sudo do-release-update -d
<benjarn> c'est parti !
<benjarn> okay thanks guys for your help see you when upgrade is done
<n-iCe> hi
<Jbmorris289> The official lubuntu channel...hello
#lubuntu 2016-05-27
<Jbmorris289> Hello
<Jbmorris289> again
<Jbmorris289> i forgot that my client was still on
<Jbmorris289> Well i have some questions about lubuntu
<explodingfirst1> Hello, anybody out there
<bioterror> !ask | explodingfirst1
<ubottu> explodingfirst1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<explodingfirst1> I've got a problem with my lubuntu 16.04 64 bit, after a while its freezing, i've tested already my ram and my hard disk and my ssd
<explodingfirst1> maybe i should install an older kernel
<bioterror> explodingfirst, did you install older kernel?
<explodingfirst> yes, i tried it over synaptic , linux-image trusty tahr and from other versions, it is all the same
<explodingfirst> i have no problems with linux mint, it is stable, i've got the same problem with ubuntu mate
<explodingfirst> right now the actual kernel is: 4.4.0-22-lowlatency, hardware is Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU  J1900  @ 1.99GHz with 4GB Ram
<explodingfirst> would it make sense to install 14.04 instead ?
<bioterror> if the mint worked flawless, why not stay with it?
<bioterror> flawlessly
<explodingfirst> because i am a big lubuntu fan, i like lxde
<explodingfirst> and i like the whole lubuntu symbols, i learnt on lubuntu and i like to stay in the ubuntu community
<explodingfirst> on mint my scanner doesn't work, on lubuntu it does
<explodingfirst> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/component/dmi/4103/dmi%3AIntel(R)Celeron(R)CPUJ1900@1.99GHz/
<c1> Hi Im trying to install a vpn using openvpn on 16.04
<c1> however it does not comeup in the network manager after a reboot
<c1> any ideas?
<mankeletor> hi all
<mankeletor> how can i remove a language from system?
<mankeletor> zh_CN is unwanted
<mankeletor> simplified chinese
<ben10> hi, i just downloaded libav-11.6 and i am new to lubuntu. please tell me how to install it.
<swift110> how do i find software sources on lubuntu
<explodingfirst> i've tested lubuntu 16.04, after a while it freezes, installed 14.04 again, 14.04 works perfect
<swift110> how o i access software sources on lubuntu
<ianorlin> swift110, the menu prefrences software and updates is the GUI for it
<cimbakahn> Does anyone know where the page is that has the netinstall 16.04 lubuntu on it?
<wxl> cimbakahn: yeah 1s
<krytarik> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<wxl> aww darn
<wxl> beat me to it
<wxl> BUT
<wxl> mine is more lubuntuish
<wxl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall
<wxl> ftw krytarik þ
<wxl> oops forgot my eyes
<krytarik> lol
<wxl> s/\(þ\)/\:\1/
<wxl> XD
<cimbakahn> But, which on do i choose from that page?  I need 64bit, and 16.04.
<cimbakahn> one
<wxl> cimbakahn: pick your version here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall#A64-bit_PC_.28amd64.2C_x86_64.29_.28Recommended.29
<wxl> cimbakahn: method is here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall#Method
<wxl> cimbakahn: then, based on the version you're using, look at what's included in core or desktop and decide which one you want to use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall#Full_install.2C_minimal_install_or_core_install.3F
<cimbakahn> I believe i got the correct one.
<cimbakahn> So you say there is no gui, that it's like a terminal?
<wxl> yep
<genii> The minimal is, yes
<wxl> it's as graphical as the alternative installer (debian-installer)
<wxl> which is to say it's colorful text
<genii> cimbakahn: Use tab to go to the selection you want, enter to activate it
<cimbakahn> Ok.  Thank you wxl and genii!
<cimbakahn> I just hope it doesn't ask me anything about partitioning.  I just want to install.  I don't want dual boot.
<ianorlin> cimbakahn, it has an option for use entire disk
#lubuntu 2016-05-28
<Jbmorris289> Hello again
<Jbmorris289> forgot that my client was connected yesterday
<fastloris> Can you customize LXDE with Docky and GTK themes like you can XFCE?
<Jbmorris289> Some questions with lubuntu, similar to fastloris's
<Jbmorris289> one of them
<Jbmorris289> Can you....customize lubuntu, the taskbars, to be like Ubuntu's
<Unit193> fastloris: 'lxappearance' makes it easy to change GTK themes, yes.  Openbox is the Window manager, you change that theme separately.
<Jbmorris289> ?
<fastloris> Unit193: so I can make it a bit more modern with Numix and Docky etc?
<Unit193> fastloris: Never used docky but don't see why not.  And of course you can change the gtk/icon themes.
<fastloris> so the GTK themes that normall change the windows manager too won't work?
<Jbmorris289> ...Taskbar on the bottom*
<fastloris> or you just mean the setting is different than lxappearance
<Unit193> fastloris: It's another module in lxappearance, but has to have Openbox theme support (Numix does, btw.)
<fastloris> like in Xubuntu there is a separate tool to change windows manager but when you install a theme to usr/share/themes it still populates the windows manager tool
<fastloris> ah ok thanks
<Jbmorris289> one on bottom, one on top?
<fastloris> So I am looking for lighter than Xubuntu...does Lubuntu offer much savings in overhead?
<Jbmorris289> well scratch my correction
<fastloris> if I just put LXDE on this Xubuntu install will it be the same or still quite heavier?
<Unit193> LXDE/Lubuntu is a little more lightweight, sure.  All depends on what you use though.
<Jbmorris289> fastloris, Lubuntu uses less resources than Xubuntu, yes
<Unit193> !info lxpanel-plugin-topmenu
<ubottu> lxpanel-plugin-topmenu (source: topmenu-gtk): Topmenu plugin for the LXDE. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2.1+git20151210.8c6108f-3 (xenial), package size 4 kB, installed size 25 kB
<Jbmorris289> Unit193, nice bo
<Jbmorris289> t
<Jbmorris289> bot
<Unit193> Not really sure if that does what you want, but maybe worth looking into, Jbmorris289.
<Jbmorris289> Unit193, i hope i phrased my question well
<Jbmorris289> DOesn't look like i did
<Jbmorris289> and ok
<Jbmorris289> Doesn't*
<fastloris> thanks...is LXDE on Xubuntu as light as Lubuntu or close to it or does it just pile on more?
<Jbmorris289> but, not and
<ianorlin> LXD on xubuntu is pretty pointless
<ianorlin> LXDE
<Jbmorris289> One more question....... Do you know UNetbootin?
<Jbmorris289> if so...
<Jbmorris289> Would it work if
<Jbmorris289> I used unetbootin to write the lubuntu ISO, boot from it in windows menu, and fresh install from there?
<ianorlin> I don't use unetbootin
<Jbmorris289> or do i use a usb
<Jbmorris289> oh
<Jbmorris289> :C
<ianorlin> I mainly just use a usb
<ianorlin> created with dd
<Jbmorris289> whats dd?
<Jbmorris289> sounds familiar
<ianorlin> a really dangerous command if you put it on the wrong disk
<ianorlin> !dd
<Jbmorris289> hmmmmm
<ianorlin> but would just put the iso file on the usb
<Jbmorris289> ill probably use unetbootin... it also supports usb drives too
<Jbmorris289> and what maks this dd command dangerous?
<Jbmorris289> Formatting?
<Jbmorris289> (when putting on the wrong disk)
<Jbmorris289> it*
<ianorlin> could overwrite all partitoins on thge disk
<Jbmorris289> ah
<Jbmorris289> I was thinking similar
<Jbmorris289> Writing mbr code
<Jbmorris289> thus
<Jbmorris289> probably messing up your normal boot operations
<ianorlin> yes
<Jbmorris289> PenDriveLinux that could also be dangerous if you enable the 'Show All drives' option
<ianorlin> I have a way of running lsblk before
<ianorlin> so I know what drive I am nuking from orbit first
<Jbmorris289> hm
<Jbmorris289> another question
<Jbmorris289> when was the first lubuntu version made
<ianorlin> offical or unofical
<ianorlin> First offical release was 11.10
<Jbmorris289> 11.00
<Jbmorris289> oops
<Jbmorris289> 10
<Jbmorris289> how about unofficial?
<ianorlin> I don't know
<Jbmorris289> hmm
<Jbmorris289> well
<Jbmorris289> ill look it up...
<Jbmorris289> wikipedia
<Jbmorris289> says
<Jbmorris289> "The LXDE desktop was first made available for Ubuntu in October 2008, with the release of Ubuntu 8.10 Intrepid Ibex. These early versions of Lubuntu, including 8.10, 9.04 and 9.10, were not available as separate ISO image downloads, and could only be installed on Ubuntu as separate lubuntu-desktop packages from the Ubuntu repositories."
<Jbmorris289> 8.10...
<ianorlin> those were not an offical flavor
<SonikkuAmerica> Long time again, 8.10 was
<SonikkuAmerica> *ago
<SonikkuAmerica> but yeah, 11.10 was the first official release, ISO and all
<SonikkuAmerica> We're also one of 2 flavours to support a PowerPC image.
<Jbmorris289> ah
<Jbmorris289> Can't wait to install lubuntu
<Jbmorris289> on this netbook...
<Jbmorris289> To become secure
<Jbmorris289> and a linux user
<Jbmorris289> well more of
<Jbmorris289> It currently has the unsupported Windows XP
<Jbmorris289> which now has unpatched flaws
<Jbmorris289> that maybe some hackers plan to exploit anytime
<Jbmorris289> Anyone here know:
<Jbmorris289> 'CompizConfig'
<Jbmorris289> ??
<Jbmorris289> does that work in lubuntu?
<ianorlin> Jbmorris289, compiz is no where near lightweight I use the default openbox in lubuntu
<ianorlin> it can but using compiz as the backend window manager in lubuntu would make it heavy
<Jbmorris289> hm
<Jbmorris289> wonder how much ram
<Jbmorris289> compiz woouls take
<Jbmorris289> ...
<Jbmorris289> horrible typo.
<Jbmorris289> Would*
<SonikkuAmerica> I recommend at least 512 MB to get you by, 1 GB for smooth operation
<Jbmorris289> well
<Jbmorris289> this netbook has
<SonikkuAmerica> !enter
<Jbmorris289> 998 MB
<SonikkuAmerica> !ENTER
<Jbmorris289> pff
<SonikkuAmerica> ...
<SonikkuAmerica> Please don't use ENTER as punctuation
<SonikkuAmerica> Maybe...
<Jbmorris289> aka '0.99' GB (???)
<SonikkuAmerica> !flood
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<SonikkuAmerica> Ah, nope
<Jbmorris289> ok sorry
<SonikkuAmerica> That'd be 1 GB
<Jbmorris289> what windows xp gives apparently
<Jbmorris289> https://gyazo.com/7ba62fbba741ffedcc6d6416b2792976
<Jbmorris289> 0.99 GB
<Jbmorris289> SonikkuAmerica, Even the windows 7 upgrade advisor told me that 0.99 GB is good enough????
<Jbmorris289> Because it took it as 1 GB
<Jbmorris289> but imo, I don't think that's good for smooth operation
<SonikkuAmerica> Jbmorris289: Do you have a 32-bit machine?
<Jbmorris289> yep
<C_minus> My lubuntu live installer stick says "gfxboot.c32: not a COM32R image"
<feneco> do I have to reload something after editing this file: ~/.config/openbox/lxde-rc.xml?
<tsimonq2> feneco: you should log out and log back in again :)
<feneco> thanks tsimonq2
<feneco> :D
<tsimonq2> no problem, let me know if you need anything else, feneco :)
<krytarik> feneco: "openbox --reconfigure"
<feneco> i'm really stupid
<feneco> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/INEKm8e8/
<feneco> and I looked for something like that hahaha
<feneco> thanks krytarik
<krytarik> Hah. :D
<tsimonq2> krytarik: would my solution work too? just curious
<tsimonq2> oic nvm
<feneco> am I missing something in this hotkey setting? it doesn't work https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/28XGm6do/
<krytarik> feneco: Doesn't look like - for Alt + Shift + 3.
<feneco> I will try to log off then log in again
<krytarik> Make sure what config file is actually being used though.
<feneco> krytarik: how can I do that?
<tsimonq2> feneco: can you give me the output of: ls ~/.config/openbox/
<feneco> tsimonq2 lubuntu-rc.xml  lubuntu-rc.xml.mod  lxde-rc.xml
<tsimonq2> you should then change lubuntu-rc.xml instead of lxde-rc.xml
<ianorlin> fenco there is also openbox --reconfigure that gets it to reread its config file
<feneco> tsimonq2: that worked
<feneco> ianorlin: yes, I was doing that
<feneco> but shouldn't this hotkey work on lxde-rc.xml too?
<tsimonq2> well here's the thing, when you log in, there'
<tsimonq2> *there's two sessions
<ianorlin> feneco, that works in the lxde session from your display manager
<tsimonq2> LXDE and Lubuntu
<tsimonq2> so separate sessions use separate files
<feneco> and when should I use lxde-rc.xml then?
<feneco> thanks by the way :)
<tsimonq2> never, unless you use the LXDE session
<feneco> got it
<feneco> thanks :D
<tsimonq2> no problem, met me know if you need anything else :)
<tsimonq2> *let
<jirido> Hi. When using flash in Firefox i get to know that the plugin is vunerable and is asked to install an update. When using an apturl with apturl i get to know that The channel 'vivid-partner' is not known. How can i make the channel vivid-partner known?
<krytarik> !vivid | jirido
<ubottu> jirido: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) was the 22nd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on February 4, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/vivid
<jirido> urk upgrades are always to risky and time consuming..
<jirido> thanx
#lubuntu 2016-05-29
<avis-> can you use dropbox with a icon on panel indicator with lubuntu 16.04 ?
<avis-> does anyone know if dropbox share link with works on lubuntu ?
<Josh4all> Howdy, all!
<Josh4all> Is there a way to set effective system-wide proxy under lubuntu without setting environmental variables?
<Josh4all> I have Lantern installed, but it doesn't work as I expected.
<Josh4all> I've checked dconf-editor on schema org.gnome.system.proxy and am sure Lantern have set itself up successfully.
<feneco> how to change the outline color when selecting things on lubuntu?
<feneco> chrome outline color, lubuntu 14 https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/5Ps6da8I/
<feneco> chrome outline color, ubuntu gnome 16 https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/mOlwchFY/
<feneco> I tried to mess with the theming options on lubuntu, but it didn't change
<feneco> now I see that I can change it from the chrome theme
<Guest1589> Hello, its telnet installed by default un Lubuntu 16,04 ?
<lynorian> Guest1589, we do not have the telnet port open by default but I think the client is.
<swift110> hey all
<Guest1589> lynorian, what i dound http://paste.ubuntu.com/16818935/
<Guest1589> and telnet its installed and port is open
<lynorian> you can open it is just not by default
<Guest1589> no why i want to close it
<lynorian> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<lynorian> that could close it along with other stuff
<Guest1589> pretty strange why it's open
<Guest1589> well i purged telnet
<extinct_potato> Hello everyone
<extinct_potato> I'm thinking about installing Lubuntu at my school on retiring Windows XP laptops
<extinct_potato> Are there any caveats I should know before installing it?
<extinct_potato> How can I make it look like XP so that teachers and other workers won't have any problems using it?
<bioterror> extinct_potato, it has start menu in the lower left corner. looks like Windows enough
<extinct_potato> believe that teachers in my school are a little bit dumb, they are "click on everything" type of user.
<extinct_potato> I was just thinking about basic appearance.
<extinct_potato> Maybe you know of some polished GTK theme?
<swift110> hey all
<letssee> hi
<letssee> hi everybody
<letssee> need some help with my Ubuntu
<letssee> can someone help me?
<letssee> I was MOVING my pictures from External HDD A to External HDD B using my laptop running Ubuntu. Suddendly got an error msg and all the moved pictures (10GB) seem to have disappeared. I cant find them in the target folder
<letssee> is there any command to locate them?
<letssee> your help would be mostly appreciated. Thank you
<swift110> why does my screen flash
<tsimonq2> !help | letssee
<ubottu> letssee: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tsimonq2> swift110: what graphics drivers do you use?
<swift110> tsimonq2, not sure
<swift110>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.4.0-22-generic i686 ** Distro: UbuntuB	¾ "xenialB	¾" 16.04uB	¾ ** CPU: 4 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2620M CPU @ 2.70GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.76GHz ** RAM: Physical: 15.7GiB, 84.8% free ** Disk: Total: 221.9GiB, 82.5% free ** VGA: 8086:0126 ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH ** Ethernet: 8086:1502 ** Uptime: 3h 55m 51s **
#lubuntu 2017-05-22
<anderson_> olá, uso o lubuntu 16.10, gostaria de saber como eu instalo um tema de janela igual ao osx no openbox.
<macgyver1> hi I want to upgrade lubuntu version but It is in greek language so it says continue[vO] details[l] so what to press to continue?
<macgyver1> it does not continue
<genii> macgyver1: Try Y
<macgyver1>  I tried Y and does not continue
<f_> hello, I need help with lubuntu 16.04 : i installed vlc and libreoffice and they both got greek characters
<f_> unusable for me
#lubuntu 2017-05-23
<f_> hello, I need help with lubuntu 16.04 : i installed vlc and libreoffice and they both got greek characters
<f_> hello, I need help with lubuntu 16.04 : i installed vlc and libreoffice and they both got  only greek characters in menus etc.
<JeffC_> Good afternoon.  I've installed lubuntu 17.04 on a Dell 1750, and can't seem to get the Broadcom 4312 wireless adapter to be recognized.  I've uninstalled and reinstalled the b43-fwcutter and firmware-b43-installer to avail.
<JeffC_> Any suggestions?
#lubuntu 2017-05-24
<kolinar> OMG, I havent been in a chat room for at least a decade!
<kolinar> Any guru can answer a lubuntu question?
#lubuntu 2017-05-25
<installfailed> Hey guys, I'm trying to put Lubuntu (dl'ed from the lubuntu.net torrent file and created with Rufus) onto an Aspire One notebook but the installation has failed twice.
<installfailed> The first time it got about 1 percent, then booted from the USB into the desktop. I clicked the install icon and it got most of the way there before failing to install the bootloader
<installfailed> I got the following message: "The grub-pc package failed to install into /target/ Without the GRUB boot loader, the installed system will not boot."
<installfailed> Then I tried to designate /dev/sdb as the volume to install it to and it wouldn't let me
<installfailed> It's just stuck on that error screen
<luis21061> Hello there, I just installed Lubuntu 17.04 in my 32 bit Compaq CQ60 with an Atheros 5007 card and I have no wifi... any suggestions?
<eNz0me0w> is there a website or link where I can download the full installer? like apk files of android apps?
<nikun> are there any fun games for lubuntu?
<huehue> Hi guys
<huehue> well, i need little help. Shortcut desktop volume icon, rigth click i can not see "umount volume". Lxde lubuntu 16.04
<tnan> anyone use a lubuntu with an old computer with only 500 MB of RAM?
<huehue> tnan: pentium celeron, 512mb , 80GB hdd, work nice!
<tnan> nice to hear!
<tnan> been looking through linux distros to revive an old computer this morning
<JohnDoe_71Rus> if use web with flash <2Gb is pain
<wxl> solution: don't use flash. :)
<huehue> flash is bad!
<huehue> well, i need little help. Shortcut Desktop Volumes Icon, rigth click i can not see "umount volume". lubuntu 16.04!
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Explain this to the user :)
<wxl> dear user: don't use flash. it sucks. :)
<huehue> JohnDoe_71Rus: use flash or die! kk
<wxl> (it's also a security issue and has been totally replaced with html5)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> they whant flash game in browser
<huehue> JohnDoe_71Rus: buy console! kk
<wxl> then they do so at their own risk and the risk of their resources
<huehue> JohnDoe_71Rus: steam :-)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Farm at steam?
<citizendolan> hey everyone, i've only been using linux for a few months and this is honestly the first time i've ever been in an IRC
<citizendolan> anyways, i've had this old Acer Aspire S3 labtop that i've been trying different operating systems on. I've had no issues with Elementary OS or regular Ubuntu.
<citizendolan> I am able to boot the ISO from a USB stick and install Lubuntu;however, the system doesn't automatically boot up. I get the grub menu (i think that's what its called?) where i can either launch ubuntu or do a memory check
#lubuntu 2017-05-26
<citizendolan> i then get a black screen with a message that ends in "set up error: end kernel panic"
<citizendolan> and now it just started randomly working haha
<citizendolan> nevermind! haha have a good day everyone
<WZ9V> I have a Macbook 12in late 2015.  The live image boots but no keyboard or trackpad.  Is there a kernel that supports the built in keyboard and mouse?
<WZ9V> users
<tsimonq2> WZ9V: I'm not sure of an answer, but if you don't get one here, try emailing the lubuntu-users list (linked in the topic) :)
<WZ9V> Thanks.  I've been digging and digging and it seems its possible but I have not found any specific examples of someone getting it going.
<tsimonq2> Ok :)
<tsimonq2> Sorry I don't know an answer to your question. :(
<tnan123> I just installed lubuntu but cannot connect to wi-fi. Can anyone help me?
<agusasia> hi there
<tsimonq2> agusasia: hi :)
<agusasia> couple days ago i installed lubuntu 16.04 on my lenovo ideapad 300s. It worked fine but i can not lock screen. i think it has a problem with vga driver. Now im installing xubuntu 17.04, everything is just doing fine but the slower than lubuntu and the internet connection does. I would like to installling lubagain. but how to overcome my problem can
<agusasia>  not lock screen
<tsimonq2> agusasia: I don't know an answer to your question, but if you don't get one, try emailing the lubuntu-users list :)
<agusasia> thank you.. im waiting for the answer
<agusasia> @tsimonq2
#lubuntu 2017-05-27
<khrunt> hi, i have a really old machine (http://paste.ubuntu.com/24675574/) with a really old system (uname -a -> Linux fgarbo-home 3.2.0-118-generic #161-Ubuntu SMP Fri Dec 2 15:35:56 UTC 2016 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux) system and it is complaining that some updates it can't reach. i am not familiar with ubuntu or lxde (more with arch), and I am bit confused how I could fix this. any suggestions?
<davorin> gday (o;
<davorin> is there a way to rotate the desktop in lubuntu?
<davorin> screen settings doesn't show any options...
<davorin> and rotating with xrandr doesn't rotate touchscreen input
<Pikm> is anyone here?
#lubuntu 2017-05-28
<infoholico> Hello
<infoholico> is anybody here'
<infoholico> ?
<infoholico> I need some help with Lubuntu
<infoholico> Hello I just upgraded Lubuntu to 17.04 but now it can't connect to wifi, conection closes when trying to connect, I've deleted saved password and I've writen it again, but it doesn't connect, any idea of what could I do?
<tsimonq2> infoholico: I don't know an answer to your question as it's been a long time since I've diagnosed network issues, but if nobody else answers, try emailing the lubuntu-users list linked in the topic. :)
<infoholico> ok, thanks :(
<ac2> Hey, anyone here involved with xubuntu development
<genii> ac2: Did you try #xubuntu-devel channel first?
<ac2> genii: no I didn't, I was actually more interested in deciphering the difference between the two desktop enviornments
<tsimonq2> ac2: A lot of that is subjective. The best way to determine that is to install them yourself. :)
<ac2> tsimonq2: true, well lubuntu has worked really well while running in VirtualBox, but I have a couple thin clients with 2gb of ram that I would like to create a couple live usbs,
<ac2> The two distros were either xubuntu or lubuntu
<tsimonq2> ac2: Lubuntu is the most lightweight of the Ubuntu flavors. :)
<arjun> hi guys! Totally new guy
<Guest12577> Totally new guy
<Guest12577> wanted to ask something
<Guest12577> don't even know who i am contacting
<Guest12577> yo
<InfernoGems> hello
<InfernoGems> is there anyone here?
<antis> your father's here :P
<Apu> I've installed lubuntu in a different partition of
<Apu> I've installed lubuntu in a different partition of my hard drive. Now I can't access any operating system. What should I do? Can anyone please guide me?
<antis> Apu, take a deep breath and don't panic in the first place. Now you said you installed Lubuntu on a second partition. If the system doesn't start and you get a blank screen i assume, it is a good idea to boot from the live-dvd and check your partitions with that system (e.g. "gparted" or the "disk utility").
<Straw_> Hello
<Straw_> I cannot install Lubuntu After Windows 10 Installation.
<Straw_> Help me,please.
<Straw_> ?
<julsz> hi guys
<julsz> someone here?
<julsz> someone time to help?
#lubuntu 2018-05-21
<Lesewesen> Hi is there a current guide on how to compile a custom kernel for ubuntu 18.04? I just want to patch the wireless driver "intel/iwlegacy" to disable powersave.
<Eca_flipette> plpo
<Eca_flipette> plop*
<Eca_flipette> Which language is this chan *o* ?
<wxl> all of the standard *buntu channels are english
<Eca_flipette> Hm'kay
<Eca_flipette> =)
<Eca_flipette> \afk
<zleap> English,
#lubuntu 2018-05-22
<n-iCe> I moved to Arch.
<Thedarkb-X40> Did something change with dd recently?
<Thedarkb-X40> The default block size seems to be just right.
<leszek> :)
#lubuntu 2018-05-23
<alish_> hi. I tried installing lubuntu 18.04 last night but it freezed at initializing install.
<alish_> anyone had this issue?
<alish_> i can't get log
<diogenes_> alish_, try with nomodset
<alish_> the page going black after some splash.
<alish_> diogenes_: ok
<krabador> beware of cristian_c
<lars_> !suspend
<lars_> !sleep
<krabador> lars_ ulrich ?
<lars_> I`m a fiddle player player, so I play some music, but apart from that I don`t think I resemble Lars Ulrich very much krabador :)
<krabador> :D
<lars_> I have this ancient macbook from 2007 and after hibernation the screen is black, so I`ve had to turn that off.  Anyone familiar with this?
#lubuntu 2018-05-24
<moving2linux> hi! im trying to move to linux my pc supports uefi boot only . does lubuntu support uefi boot? if so is it the 32bit or 64bit version? and thirdly where can i get more info on this
<lars_> I`m hardly a linux pro, but since everyone is silent:  https://www.zdnet.com/article/installing-linux-on-a-pc-with-uefi-firmware-a-refresher/ moving2linux
<moving2linux> hi!does lubuntu support uefi?
<dzho> ubuntu does. uefi is most relevant during boot, usually before the desktop environment starts, lubuntu differs from ubuntu primarily in which desktop environment is used. so, I would guess that lubuntu works with uefi as well as all the other ubuntu variants
<Gnjurac> hi
<n-iCe> hi
<malonumas> hi
#lubuntu 2018-05-25
<luftraum> IRC жив?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<RegularNotGuest> hello, desktop files won't work. when I click them they don't run but ask me if I want to run it, or run it in terminal etc
<RegularNotGuest> how can I fix it?
<leszek> RegularNotGuest: are they marked as executable?
<L00P3X> o/
<kiokoman> \o
<L00P3X> kikoman, check out this dab \o7
#lubuntu 2018-05-26
<WeFour> Can Lubuntu be installed from a usb stick
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yes.
<WeFour> What's the life span of 18.04 ?
<WeFour> Does Lubuntu have long term support, like ubuntu ?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yes.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Three years.
<WeFour> Can one do 3d-modeling on lubuntu ?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Probably.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It depends if the packages are in the archive.
<WeFour> Does freecad work on lubuntu?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yes.
<WeFour> blender?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yes.
<WeFour> Any known bugs on 18.04?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Not that I can think of.
<WeFour> Thank you lubot.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm on Telegram, lubot is a bridge. :)
<WeFour> where's the help page for installing lubuntu on a usb stick?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu#0
<WeFour> does a 2 gig usb stick work?
<WeFour> It should since the size of iso image is about 1 gig.
<WeFour> Thanks anyways
<Mahmoud_> hi
<Mahmoud_> anybody is there?
<diogenes_> hi
<Mahmoud_> I have an old laptop
<Mahmoud_> lubuntu is so heavy for it
<digi_quake> Hi!! I have installed lubuntu inside virtual box and I'm trying to mount an external hdd but I can't seem to... Any help is highly appreciated.
<lubuntu> HI, DEAR LUBUNTU USERS.
<Guest40407> IN INTRODUCTION I'D LIKE TO SHARE WITCH YOU INFORMATION ABOUT VIRUS/MALWARE ON LUBUNTU WHAT CLAM-TK HAS FOUND IN MY LUBUNTU!!
<Guest40407> I HAVE NEVER SEEN VIRUS/MALWARE ON LUBUNTU:)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No thanks.
<Guest40407> TO THIS TIME..NOW I;AM SCANNING MY COMP AND IT HAS FOUND 10 SUSPext
<Guest40407> Suspect
<Guest40407> After scaning I will share the logs to alert other users. I use lubuntu normally no dangerous programs, no hacking , nothing wrong or bad
<Guest40407> I think it can have sth common witch chromium..what I have installed from ppa or beyound repo some other normal apss like vlc, openshot,flowblade and other normal programs..
<Guest40407> My chromium form few months was lagging all lubuntu causes high cpu usage..in process manager chromium has 5 or 6 procces what reserve high value of memory memory alocated and occupied in in 0% of cpu ussage!! it was unnormall totally..after after cutting this chromium 3/6-4/6 procces chromium was working but..no websites downloading.
<Guest40407> I have found in the web description about chromium virus what cause the same problem as my. I think it could hace very simillar problem but not exactly the same
<Guest40407> The problem can be caused by the addition what I have installed on chromium or indirectly in firefox. I think It will be PUPa's malaware - So I recommand instalatinng some malware cleaner like clamtk or malwarebytes(wine neeeded)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's obviously something that's specific to your configuration and setup.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You're free to install it if you wish.
<Guest40407> Ok yes but..I was installing to chromium only good reputation addons..Now Clam-tk is still scanning.. I use lubuntu from 3 years and I have never virus!
<Guest40407> I will share witch lubuntu community...logs from clam-tk
<Guest40407> After scanning will be end.
<Guest80612> what program like adobe premier but to linux do you recommand me?
<Guest80612> Something good to making videos
<Guest80612> witch post effects
<wateronsand> hello, i am trying to compile a 32bit efi bootloader to install lubuntu 1804 on an old netbook.
<wateronsand> i have one partially working, but the boot drops to initramfs with a message "SQUASHFS: error: unable to read xattr id index table"
<wateronsand> some searching suggests that my grub was built without the correct kernel modules loaded
<wateronsand> my question: where can i find the grub build config for the lubuntu1804 live iso so i can duplicate the modules list for my purposes?
<malonumas> youlaptopsupport efi?
<malonumas> you laptop support efi?
<wateronsand> yes. it is a strange laptop: 64bit cpu, but only 32bit efi
<wateronsand> asus x205t
<wateronsand> so i cannot simply use lubuntu x64 image which supports efi boot, because it only supports 64bit efi
<malonumas> https://superuser.com/questions/873146/asus-x205t-legacy-boot
<wateronsand> @malonumas thank you. i have been working from https://github.com/lopaka/instructions/blob/master/ubuntu-16.04-install-asus-x205ta.md which details a slightly newer version of lubuntu
<wateronsand> unfortunately that process yields the non-working grub that i'm trying to modify for lubuntu1804
<wateronsand> i might try to just build grub with all available modules, but that would make grub larger than necessary
<wateronsand> building with all available modules yielded an unstable grub.
<wateronsand> can anyone here tell me where the build scripts for the lubuntu ISOs are located? i might be able to find what i need in there.
<bill-linux> hello everybody :) just installed lubuntu for the firstime. I'm enjoying it so far.
<bill-linux> i've been told I can come here to ask for help if I need it. Is this correct?
<krytarik> Yes, sir.
<bill-linux> Ah, okay. Thanks!
#lubuntu 2018-05-27
<xev_> \HELP
<hello__> hello ?
<n-iCe> hi
#lubuntu 2019-05-20
<stephenb> how do I decrease monitor brightness?
<danilo_> ola
<lubot> ericadams was added by: franksmcb
<Guest79019> ayuda
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @Newbie101 [<Newbie101> Hello there. I am entirely new to linux, and I am experiencing some …], Does your computer he's enough resources? Like ram and storage? Also mention the processor please. Also, did you check the iso checksums?
<den> hello!)
<den> who is here?
<kc2bez> There is some ~150 of us between Telegram and IRC.
<kc2bez> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<den> thank you)
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> @Newbie101 [<Newbie101> Hello there. I am entirely new to linux, and I am experiencing some …], Share the system config please
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> Use neofetch on terminal
<kc2bez> @The_Loudspeaker @IndianOSR911 that user left the IRC channel hours ago.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> @The_Loudspeaker @IndianOSR911 that user left the IRC channel hours ago …], Lol! Lite.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker to know who are on irc you can use /names
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [@The_LoudSpeaker to know who are on irc you can use /names], Sure. Thanks!
<sappheiros> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<sappheiros> how do i report the bug that my login keyboard is set to dvorak while layout says 'us'?
<wxl> login keyboard meaning the login manager or the encrypted password prompt?
#lubuntu 2019-05-21
<Caffenatedhammer> whatdoidointhischat?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> !ask
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Basically you can ask a support question regarding Lubuntu.
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> i'm glad no issues so far :)
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> okay, guys I have a Question - How do I manage the apps at startup ?
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> example - I don't want to have the clipboard app start with login.
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> any ideas? - GUI ?
<lubot> <lynorian> https://manual.lubuntu.me/3/3.2/3.2.13/session_settings.html
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> .. will have a look quickly and come back to say thanks!
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> thanks!
<LargePrime> can anyone tell me how to contact the 'indicator applets' devs with a bug?
<LargePrime> 18.04
<wxl> LargePrime: lxde's bug tracker is on sourceforge but i'd be surprised if you ever get a response
<noob99> Which Lubuntu release should I use for a Powerbook G4 (circa 2005)?  18.04.2 Bionic Beaver LTS (32 Bit)?
<wxl> noob99: no longer supported, sorry
<noob99> @wxl: So I can't use Lubuntu on a Powerbook G4 at all?
<wxl> noob99: that's correct. there's no supported release that will work.
<noob99> @wxl: ok, that must be recent then.  Any other lightweight Linux distro's you can recommend that would work on a Powerbook G4?
<wxl> noob99: yes, it's pretty new. only been two years. https://news.softpedia.com/news/lubuntu-17-04-zesty-zapus-powerpc-daily-build-isos-to-no-longer-be-developed-512659.shtml
<guiverc> noob99, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCDownloads only mentions EOL releases; flavors [LTS] have 3 years of support so you'd need a 18.04 release, and powerpc was left (raspberry pi's are about as fast & cheap I've heard on Ubuntu podcast on why mate dropped them)
<wxl> noob99: what's new is that support for 16.04 just ended
<noob99> ok, thank you guys for the info, I appreciate it!  Maybe I'll just sell the Powerbook then lol
<wxl> good luck getting anything for it XD
<noob99> @wxl: gotcha thx
<wxl> you might try debian or arch
<noob99> yeah probably not worth anything ;)
<noob99> ok maybe I'll check those out.  Thanks again.
<wxl> np. good luck
#lubuntu 2019-05-22
<excellproj> hi
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> @excellproj [<excellproj> hi], Hello
<excellproj> Need help. Have Lubuntu 18.10 (i386) https://imgur.com/a/pVNONzZ  The bottom of the window goes behind the bottom panel. How to fix it?
<excellproj> Need help
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> Please tell
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> Did you check panel properties?
<excellproj> need help
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @excellproj [<excellproj> Need help], is a bug, I'm not sure if the solution is already present in 19.04
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> @HMollerCl [is a bug, I'm not sure if the solution is already present in 19.04], I don't have such problem in my system.
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> 🤔
<lubot> <teward001> in case one of the Lubuntu gurus wants to help on this:
<lubot> <teward001> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1120907/just-installed-lubuntu-18-10-on-a-macbook-pro-2010-a1278-right-click-on-touch
<lubot> <teward001> touchpad 'right click' doesn't work for the user
<sky_> hi
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @teward001 [touchpad 'right click' doesn't work for the user], wow! I didn't knew that existed. My first gues is that it is currently unsupported.
<lubot> <teward001> @HMollerCl probably means someone on the Lubuntu team should add that to the list of requested features
<lubot> <teward001> because Mac touchpads are junk :P
<lubot> <teward001> (or rather, they don't have dedicated click buttons, the entire pad is a clicker)
<lubot> <teward001> (and no specific left/right click buttons)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes, I need to be on bare metal to check it, now I'm on virtualbox
<teward> @tsimonq2 ^ more work for y'all
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [https://askubuntu.com/questions/1120907/just-installed-lubuntu-18-10-on-a-macboo …], 19.04 as well?
<teward> @tsimonq2 you can ask them :P
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I didn't even know they had right click. What a cool new feature. Welcome to 2010, Apple.
<teward> I'm assuming since it's an 18.10 question it's not a 19.04 one :p
<teward> *salts @tsimonq2 for asking the wrong person*
<wxl> @teward001: i think that askubuntu question is just a general libinput question
<wxl> (or synaptics if you like the old stuff)
<wxl> in fact, the linked question shows such a solution https://askubuntu.com/a/1029681
<lubot> amharris was added by: amharris
#lubuntu 2019-05-23
<jluc> hey something crasy here
<jluc> on https://lubuntu.net/lubuntu-19-04-disco-dingo-released/
<jluc> provided version is 18.10 not 19.04
<jluc> ?????
<jluc> hard to believe this is that a 1 month long bad link
<jluc> brrr
<guiverc2> jluc - lubuntu.me is the official site, lubuntu.net is an unoffical fan site
<jluc> ok i was wondering
<guiverc2> jluc, if you forget which is official & which isn't - go to https://www.ubuntu.com/download/flavours (ubuntu.com) and it'll take you to the Lubuntu site
<jluc> not sure having such fansite is nice :-/
<jluc> it looks a bit like hijacking
<jluc> how about provided isos ?
 * jluc has to reburn its usb key
<guiverc2> jluc, i have no idea; I'd just use the official site
<guiverc2> fyi: to my knowledge no tampered isos have come from that site
<jluc> I see Lubuntu is now with LXQT ... nice to discover how that is
<jluc> it looks like lubuntu has 2 different logos
<jluc> the colibri and the semi abstract bird
<jluc> IMO the semi abstract bird is the best !
<guiverc2> if you mean the background bird found on 19.04 (for one of them); I have no knowledge about it but I took it as a great graphic for that release.  (I'd like to continue with 19.10; it's there now, but we'll have to wait & see)
<jluc> for semi abstract bird i mean is : https://banner2.kisspng.com/20180524/izj/kisspng-lubuntu-lxde-operating-systems-linux-chakra-logo-5b068d912d0a39.5925741915271561131845.jpg
<jluc> and colibri : data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAOEAAADhCAMAAAAJbSJIAAAAkFBMVEUAaMj///8AZscAYcYAY8cAXsUAZMcAX8UAXMXp8fp0n9oAWsQAacn7/v/0+f3W5fXi7fgAbMq/1e8+g9G1zuwAWMSsyOrX5vXq9PthmNjP4POPtOJ+qd4tec5KitPI2/GivuWmwuc1f9Adds1Uj9VfldefwOd8qN6VuuWMseFunNkYcctpl9eeueNEh9OBp93GrGktAAATG0lEQVR4nM1daXuqvBaFEEgcQECrVkXrVAdaz///dwdQgYQQkhC069P73NuDLJLsOXsbZtdwvVE4/f13PYyjfRwMjSCI97vx4frvdxqOPLfz3zc6fPZ8Nrn8jIMBtpHlOCCFkSL7L8exkI0Hwfj
<jluc> nMh3NO3yLrhiOpv1xbNsWfLCqAwDQsu1g3J+MOnqTLhjOtsfAQk3cKJ4IBoftrIO30c3QC/vBwIbi5Eo0HTQI+hNP8xtpZdibHg2sxK5giYfHaU/nS+lj6E6OQ7XFo0naw8NEn4zVxXB0cmynPb0nSWT1dUkeLQy96bjd5mSQhHi81XIkNTD0LzHWS+9B0o4v/h9g6F+h1QW/jKPlXFtzbMlwdhxo3p4UR2dwbHkgWzGcXTHskN4dEH+2MgRaMOz1ne75ZRxhv4WGVGboLlGn+7OMxKZbKitIVYaTAL2KX8YRBZOXMvTXnegHLke8VhOrSgzP4DUHkAQE5xcxnEX2qxfwDmBHCppDnuHy5Ru0zHHZOUP/9lIJU6GIxrKnUZLhBDpv5JfCsaYdMnQ/37hDnwCDTyndKMPQ36F308uAIpmdKsEwNN69Q5
<jluc> 9wjLALhu+UoTQAFpepwgyv+N20COBPzQy99d84ggXQWjDGIcawF73DTOMDRmIulRDDkfNXZEwZjiNkw4kw3LzMEZQDcBZ6GG4kEhCvBQAbHQzDzkJp7QGsZoqNDDeDv0swNeEaKTYxXPzRM/hE81lsYDga/m2CCcVhg0TlM/T/PMGEosG3w7kMveDvE0woBlzrhsfQHf9FRV8FHPMcRh7Do/XudxeExTPDOQxXf8ub4AGvVBhOB+9+bwng+uBNLcPRC0wZAIoyopZPsmp1Rh1Db98tQQCRDR0QBEMHIqnam5rnxXUCtY7hoUuHEFho/7nd+HcROF9MTjvQNgwLD3IMlx1KGYCjy4iW7/73rWW2tS50w2Y4644gwOOQrb4Wx0Er/YvZR5HJ0I07qz1AEccZ8A9t9iqImV+OybDflap3wHc9vxSTuMVPW
<jluc> 31RhhNbHycCaNdYc+B9tjggiJUnZjDszN7GxyZ+Kc7qLjfTBmcwvHazR4F9ESFomqF6fZx1FWG46UiO2sI56haxPVyVYxWGbkQ8Xlu9IRZcwYyi8kYFUUWeVhheiPA9vI71JO2RcJ4hxVR5H6GK3qcZ+sSiAeibJx1pbWcnV/GzUk2TAEDHNGiGR8KscNIvHwatbVTgSJamuTvVzwppYUMxXJDbA2UHd966PohdQuHNNuFmwY4jjZT3KW28UQxJMQOix//83S5qCuIKA//7AAYY2zjBbrWp7uEVdtRcKrDjMaSsGSsX8KOoTf4QU0lpbzseoOLAA4iDFb2Nvf5hF9gYQWmiNmnZEAwpTWF8FDvI7avvVOqruue4Ip+BZX1Wtqs79zffq59dstio8fJN+eeIHUEwnJJLSG6uiXIxGyY+6mbPFM4AWnUa
<jluc> 0+1tpr/XCCIbIUcg6mETQZsyQ3oJIfmT87WaaiQDDKuPuocAtOdHr3uLye/1th8mTLl7l1T7ZYYTSn7Rx8dcKqlGeCqe4B14fosDBKpI3N4sPPcPkTGoPaTEpikzpINPdsVSX6i4b3ZhK3o7/r8HlnCdrOv54fflGKHHISUMlT2bYUgtIWDYIe6n9E4tuTTuvilMAQbSpcDzzXT5uQuSc1wsaHn3lRiOqXeHTJd5CiSDKU4RBDs07wCAF/OeFObzued5yRn96t/i51PGLIYL+uctdvDKH8uFAIrHXER0KoBABcYwCOL4ydCwirxpwfBKKwNUFylfSTk39nPHLATllBJDKnxe2n85w15FKtVE5xJsYgnVmD8m0uKGiQGAvJwoZ3iubCGrXjt5R3ELZ/AQNOo+nwpQHtTLGVa+cNXTKmMrnLj5ePyLzmK
<guiverc2> as I recall that's the LXDE logo (more so than Lubuntu)
<jluc> i guess its the same with github.com/lubuntu-dev
<jluc> i'm not specifically *looking* for false-fan-fake repos but google seem to favour them !
<guiverc2> jluc, sorry I may have some missed some of what you said (a bot silenced your connection for 5 mins as it saw your colibri post as spamming), but i'll be away 10-20 mins
<sappheiros> Do you use the taskbar?
#lubuntu 2019-05-24
<boblamont> is there any way to get a sound, a flash, or some sort of attention getter when a confirmation dialog comes up in the background?
<bittin> Was the flavours meeting today?
<sappheiros> ?
<sappheiros> what's that?
<bittin> sappheiros: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFlavors/MeetingAgenda
<bittin> but was yesterday
<bittin> Gonna continue with Mozilla and dayjob https://sharepointna.com/#!/ stuff for 2 hours then before weekend, and going out eating dinner with the Miss
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> How do I make the connection settings reset itself? I'm trying to re enter the password for the Wi-Fi on my lubuntu laptop but it keeps using my incorrect password without a prompt
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> *internet connection
<lynorian> Have you tried deleting the connection and then trying to rejoin it?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> It's a home internet WiFi connection.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> How do I do that with the gui in the lower right
<lynorian> right click on it and edit connections
<kc2bez> There is a ncurses tool.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> It won't let me right click it
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> (Photo, 720x1280) https://i.imgur.com/fRcH5c0.jpg
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> (Photo, 720x1280) https://i.imgur.com/mHdGUCM.jpg
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> (Photo, 720x1280) https://i.imgur.com/eM6hzoR.jpg
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Merry Christmas is the name of the wifi I wanna connect to
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> What's the name of the ncurses tool I can use via Terminal
<kc2bez> It won't let you right click the icon?
<kc2bez> In the tray ^
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Yep it won't
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> My right click works on the desktop weirdly enough
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Ah if you right click the internet connection main section, I CAN edit the connection
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Thanks
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> It opened the ncurses menu like you said
<kc2bez> Phew, I am glad you got it figured out. I was hopeful there wasn't a bug.
<kc2bez> I think it calls nmtui
<kc2bez> Easier to use the right click method though.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> True. Thanks guys ha. Go figure I work in tech support nowadays but couldn't figure this out ha
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Networking is usually above me for some reason
<kc2bez> It is all good, you have to start somewhere.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> By the way you know what's weird is that i get prompted for my openpgpkey for my neo mutt email when I'm on someone else's WiFi like now but never on my actual home wifi
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Is there any way I can force the openpgpkey prompt to appear?
<kc2bez> I don't have answer for that one, sorry.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Not a problem. I'm not even sure if neomutt had an answer either ha
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Thanks though
<bittin> helg
<bittin> wrong channel
<bittin> weekend time to get dinner with the miss
<bittin> or maybe i am the miss as i am the older one :P
<OZtriker> WOW
<OZtriker> Nice iRC!!! ^
<OZtriker> ^^
<fishcooker> i want to fresh install lubuntu on Prosesor Intel® Celeron® N3050 2M Cache, hingga 2,16 GHz                 which one should i choose intel x86 or amd64 ?
<kc2bez> fishcooker: pastebin the output of `lscpu`
<fishcooker> errr... it's on windows os
<kc2bez> Oh, yeah that won't work.
<fishcooker> kc2bez:
<kc2bez> I think that CPU is 64bit but let me do some searching.
<fishcooker> thanks
<fishcooker> btw  				 					Version 19.04  new!   Featuring LXQt desktop 				 				
<fishcooker> how about to 18.04 version... could i featuring the new lxqt desktop also ?
<kc2bez> This intel page confirms that it is 64bit https://ark.intel.com/content/www/us/en/ark/products/87257/intel-celeron-processor-n3050-2m-cache-up-to-2-16-ghz.html
<wxl> so amd64
<wxl> but lxqt is only available on 18.10 or later
<kc2bez> 18.04 has lxde
<wxl> you want lxqt :)
<kc2bez> You really do :)
<fishcooker> with 2G ram is it enough?
<wxl> yep
<fishcooker> oh oke canceling download the 18.04
<kc2bez> I have an old netbook that has 2G of RAM and it works fine.
<fishcooker> noted
<fishcooker> wxl which one do you use on your daily use?
<fishcooker> *note: the 18.04 is 512MB less than 19.04
<wxl> fishcooker: 18.04 but that's only because i have been lazy.
<fishcooker> thanks for sharing here still on 16.04
<fishcooker> much lazier then
<wxl> i'll probably do it soon though
<wxl> i like lxqt a lot better
 * kc2bez nudges wxl 
<fishcooker> thanks for propose the 19.04 kc2bez
<wxl> not only is it more developed, but so are all the other applications
<wxl> things like the note application and the writer/spreadsheet apps on lxde are pretty much dead
<wxl> so is lxde for that matter
<wxl> they'll argue until they're blue in the face that they're not dead, but then you can look at a bug i reported about pcmanfm crashing....... and it's never been replied to.
<kc2bez> I like 19.04, I am running it nearly everywhere. It addressed many issues that we're in 18.10
<fishcooker> looks like the developers migrating to the qt
<wxl> many are
<wxl> actually the reason why pcman (yes, the guy behind pcmanfm) switched to qt is when he tried to port everything from gtk2 to gtk3 he found the performance to be lacking relative to qt
<wxl> and lxde is STILL not gtk3 compliant
<fishcooker> i've mind that *.04 more 'safer' than *.10 kc2bez
<wxl> (btw that's the reason for the pcmanfm bug i mentioned)
<wxl> fishcooker: that's not true, but the LTS releases (which always fall on *.04) are supported for longer
<wxl> 19.04 is not an LTS, but 20.04 will be
<fishcooker> im on 16.04 ... yes i used to use the old pcmanfm... i've read the pcman blog about it
<fishcooker> yes, well noted wxl that's why im still on 16.04
<wxl> well 16.04 is not supported anymore
<fishcooker> i see
<kc2bez> I have a habit of chasing the "new"  :) Everyone goes at their own pace.
<fishcooker> i have old lxqt on the 16.04... got some wrong notification, eg lxqt-power notification
<fishcooker> btw is magnet link more reliable rather than direct download?
<kc2bez> I think the answer to that is yes based on the way torrents work.
<fishcooker> next time i will use it
<fishcooker> how to know the list default apps installed on lubuntu 19.04?
<kc2bez> As long as you verify your download you should be good either way.
<kc2bez> I think this chapter in the manual covers all of the default applications https://manual.lubuntu.me/2/Applications.html#
<fishcooker> quite interesting about Trojita that do not support pop3 https://manual.lubuntu.me/2/2.1/2.1.5/trojita.html
<fishcooker> did you also use trojita kc2bez ?
<kc2bez> I do. I also use Thunderbird.
<fishcooker> how to vote thunderbird rather than trojita for the next release?
<fishcooker> btw http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/disco/release// why did md5sum still used?
<wxl> fishcooker: there's little hope of it happening given that it's gtk.
#lubuntu 2019-05-25
<fishcooker> i've just finished dowloading the iso and the md5sum is match
<fishcooker> how to burn it to sd card, using dd?
<fishcooker> noted, wxl
<fishcooker> is the selected apps to be voted or exclusively decided by lubuntu contib/developer only?
<lubot> <teward001> the selected applications are decided collectively by 'general' input as well as what makes the most sense from a supportability perspective by the development teams in charge of Lubuntu
<teward> oh they left
<teward> bleh
<teward> that's why telegram doesn't help there :P
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @teward [<teward> that's why telegram doesn't help there :P], You can type /names
<kc2bez> When they leave as fast as they did you wouldn't think to check.
<teward> *yawns*
<lubot> <HMollerCl> He was cooking a fish....
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Trm pm pm ps!
<fishcooker> sorry im disconnected how to burn it to sd card, using dd?
<teward> that'd be pretty simple
<teward> but you can do damage with DD if you aren't careful, so you need to start by figuring out which disk in the output of `lsblk` on the command line is the SD card.
<teward> fishcooker: also to answer your question about "is the selected apps to be voted or exclusively decided by lubuntu contib/developer only?"...
<teward> ... the selected applications are decided collectively by 'general' input as well as what makes the most sense from a supportability perspective by the development teams in charge of Lubuntu
<teward> developers, etc.
<teward> all opinions are to my knowledge 'considered'
<teward> but they make the ultimate final decisions
<fishcooker> teward: how to burn it safely on lubuntu?
<fishcooker> my friend on windows help me with the rufus for burning to disk
<teward> i'm fairly certain you can't read since I told you the starting point:  you need to start by figuring out which disk in the output of `lsblk` on the command line is the SD card.
<fishcooker> teward: noted, for the selected apps
<teward> fishcooker: start by figuring out which disk is actually the SD card in the systme's devices.  Either with `lsblk` or `sudo fdisk -l`
<teward> once you know the disk device we can move forward.
<teward> `dd if=/path/to/lubuntu.iso of=/dev/DISKPATH bs=1M`  <-- this would do it, but we need more information before you even CONSIDER running this
<teward> because you need to make sure the selected disk path is accurate.  It'll take time to write though
<fishcooker> noted teward, cmiiw on windows we could do multiboot without erasing the disk content ? https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu#2
<teward> not if you intend to use DD
<teward> and Multiboot is unreliable as installation media nowadays
<teward> (i've used it, it doesn't work well)
<fishcooker> thanks for sharing about multiboot... i used to use it
<zap0> when i try to shutdown, i get some annoying dialog saying "End this LxQt session?"  YES | NO.
<zap0> how do i remove that thing
<kc2bez> zap0: Click on the menu -> preferences -> LXQt Settings->  Session settings
<kc2bez> Under leave session untick ask for confirmation.
<zap0> thanks, that fixed it
<kc2bez> You are welcome, I am glad it is fixed for you.
<wibble_> tried to install skype in lubuntu 19.04 but its not  working properly.  please help
<wibble_> restarted.  works now
<moniker-> where do i add line forcepae -- forcepae in grub for lubuntu, im trying to dualboot lubuntu with windows 7 and installed lubuntu after 7 so now i have grub menu at boot, but it keeps rebooting since i have old pentium M processor i need to add forcepae somewhere
<sappheiros> quassel doesn't display japanese text properly, so i am thinking to try weechat or hexchat
<sappheiros> is this a known issue in lubuntu?
<kc2bez> sappheiros: It sounds like a quassel issue. Would a custom font help? You can define a custom chat window font in the settings.
<sappheiros> kc2bez: i mean 'known issue in lubuntu' in the sense of maybe switching to a default IRC client that doesn't have this problem
<sappheiros> for the next release
<sappheiros> kc2bez: i don't know how to change japanese font ...
<tomreyn> moniker-: /etc/default/grub
<tomreyn> moniker-: add it to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT there and run  sudo update-grub
<sappheiros> kc2bez: the custom font in chat & nick lists section only changes font in room list and nick list, not in chat window where the japanese line-cutoff problem occurs
<kc2bez> sappheiros: Ok thanks for the update.
<kc2bez> It seems like a great topic for the new forum, perhaps someone with more experience can chime in and it can spark some discussion.
<kc2bez> https://discourse.lubuntu.me/
<kc2bez> sappheiros: sorr I don't have any experience with that.
<sappheiros> kc2bez: i'm trying weechat instead ...
<kc2bez> *sorry
<kc2bez> sappheiros: understood
<sappheiros> do you understand https://weechat.org/files/doc/stable/weechat_faq.en.html#use_256_colors ?
<sappheiros> screen-256color?
<kc2bez> sappheiros: Qterminal should be 256 color. you can verify by issuing `echo $TERM`
<sappheiros> yep, seems already on in weechat if i understood the /color buffer screen
<sappheiros> thanks
<sappheiros> do you use weechat?
<kc2bez> I haven't used it. I use Quassel but with a separate client/core setup.
<kc2bez> That way I can stay connected and scrollback later. I can also connect with multiple clients.
<sappheiros> hm. well, quassel has a japanese display problem ... but i guess that's not common enough to justify switching from quassel as default client: it does seem very good otherwise
<sappheiros> for those coming from win or mac
<sappheiros> and i don't know if it's for everyone on just me, either (the jp disp prob)
<kc2bez> weechat seems like a good alternative however. You could setup an IRC bouncer
<kc2bez> Yeah actually there are quassel clients for windows and mac.
<Krennic> irssi
<Krennic> is a nice terminal client
<sappheiros> why is irssi > weechat?
<sappheiros> what is an IRC bouncer?
<Krennic> i like more irssi than weechat
<lubot> <kc2bez> IRC bouncer is an always connected system that you can remote into.
<Krennic> cause weechat you can set it even as clicking  irc client irssi not is more command line than weechat
<sappheiros> Krennic: you dislike the ability to click?
<Krennic> no
<Krennic> but i like more  use as command line weechat is to a command line but i meant that you can use it as clicking client too
<sappheiros> #quassel tells me it's a problem with my OS font config
<Krennic> i dont know
<Krennic> probably in quassel channel they can assit you
<sappheiros> well, they say it's a lubuntu font config problem
<kc2bez> In that case I would encourage you to file a bug.
<sappheiros> will you add bug-filing info to https://manual.lubuntu.me/ ?
<sappheiros> or to your channel topic?
<kc2bez> We have it here https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/bugs/
<kc2bez> I will ping wxl to see if he can add it to the topic. ^
<sappheiros> why is real name required to file a bug?
 * sappheiros wants to remain anonymous online
<sappheiros> i don't want to lie, but i don't want to sacrifice my anonymity, so requiring 'real name' is preventing me from filing bugs ...
<kc2bez> I don't think everyone uses their real name.
 * sappheiros reads https://askubuntu.com/questions/112434/is-there-a-real-name-policy-in-the-ubuntu-community
<NewToLubuntu> anyone know a way to get separate tabs for 2 instances of firefox on taskbar instead of collapsed?
#lubuntu 2019-05-26
<moniker-> tomreyn and what would be command from grub command line to add that?
<tomreyn> !kernelparm | moniker-
<ubottu> moniker-: To add a one-time or permanent kernel boot parameter see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<moniker-> have in mind i dont know much about linux, so everything is new to me
<moniker-> right now since i have boot loop, all i can do is inside grub press e to edit commands before booting or c for a command-line
<tomreyn> moniker-: i think this documentation is beginner friendly, but let me know if something's unclear after you read it.
<tomreyn> it does cover your situation
<moniker-> hmm i tried this adding forcepae -- forcepae after quiet splah in there
<moniker-> and then pressed ctrl+x or f10 to boot and still boot loop
<moniker-> im pretty sure it's forcepae issue since not too long ago i had some old hp laptop with pentium m and they told me i have to add forcepae line but back then it looked different
<moniker-> dunno why it is bootlooping now on this acer with pentium m and intel 915gm
<tomreyn> if the boot loop continues, this suggests the issue you have there cannot be circumvented by using the "forcepae" boot option.
<moniker-> oh, but livecd booted fine?
<moniker-> i added forcepae -- forcepae into livecd boot
<moniker-> and then installed on hdd
<moniker-> would livecd work if there was other issue beside forcepae?
<tomreyn> are you saying that a live cd *of the same ubuntu version, flavour / variant and architecture* booted fine once you added the forcepae kernel boot parameter, but not without using it?
<moniker-> no, i haven't tried without the parameter cause i immediately assumed i have to put it since i have pentium m... ill try booting now without any parameter
<moniker-> btw lubuntu is 18.04 32bit which is i believe same version i installed on that other old laptop
<moniker-> so i try to boot cd now without adding parameter forcepae and it seemed to boot but then mid boot while still having booting logo on screen now seems it's stuck
<tomreyn> pentium m was 32-bit only, so using a 32-bit installaer is correct.
<moniker-> it's not reading cd anymore and just standing still... ill think ill reset and boot livecd again but this time with forcepae parameter to see
<moniker-> so at boot i press f6 for "other options" then esc and then i have the line ending with "quiet splash ---"
<moniker-> dunno why are 3 ---
<moniker-> so now i will delete those 3 --- and write instead forcepae -- forcepae
<moniker-> and lets see if it will boot into desktop now
<moniker-> (it should, thats how i installed it yesterday)
<moniker-> it takes time it's slow reading from cd... but stil reading didnt freeze now
<tomreyn> i'm afraid i'm not certain whether it should be two or three dashes. i'd personally keep what's there, so 3, by the time i start the installer with the goal of creating a persistent installation.
<tomreyn> my understanding is that, had this worked out, your existing ubuntu installation would already have had the forcepae option set in /etc/default/grub , so i assume it didn't work out.
<moniker-> yeah i dont remember editing grub last time i was doing this... only during booting
<moniker-> so im gettting a bunch of errors on screen now... dont remember if it was like this yesterday
<moniker-> i guess it's still booting
<moniker-> some i/o errors, dev loop0, sector 13745216
<moniker-> and SQUASHFS error: squashfs_read_data failed to read block 0xsomething
<moniker-> maybe it's not reading properly the dvd
<moniker-> i think ill reboot again
<tomreyn> have you considered booting off a usb attached storage instead? personally i find those to be generally more reliable and often faster than optical media
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Did you try reflashing another usb boot drive and booting from the drive as a test?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I'm wondering if the hdd is having failures
<tomreyn> these error messages suggest that either the dvd wasn't written properly, or wasn't read from properly.
<moniker-> i have but didn't work first time around when i used my multiboot usb that usually works.. that's why i resorted to using this old rewritable dvd
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> If you boot from a usb drive you can probably see if the hdd is having issues
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I see
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Try the boot drive and then install directly from the boot drive
<tomreyn> i haven't seen any indication of hdd errors, yet
<moniker-> hdd seems to be fine
<moniker-> installed windows 7 on it prior to this
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> That's good
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Maybe it's just a bad dvd r then
<moniker-> ok im rebooting and this time i used 3 ---
<moniker-> and i also wiped dvd with a cloth for better reading
<moniker-> it worked yesterday so it should work today
<moniker-> you know what
<moniker-> it may have been me using 2 -- yesterdday
<moniker-> no im wrong
<moniker-> i still get AE_NOT_FOUND at start of boot
<moniker-> but that's fine i think
<tomreyn> AE_NOT_FOUND is a potentially critical ACPI error.
<moniker-> and im in desktop!
<moniker-> see it works
<moniker-> it was just badly reading dvd first time
<moniker-> so if im in desktop now clearly forcepae should work no?
<moniker-> i have now option to install ubuntu 18.10
<moniker-> hmm dunno why i was saying 18.04
<moniker-> it's actually 18.10
<moniker-> so is this confirmation it should work if livecd works?
<tomreyn> why would you use 18.10?
<moniker-> mind you i already did another old laptop with pentium m and installed lubuntu and it worked fine
<moniker-> why not?
<tomreyn> !18.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 18.10 (Cosmic Cuttlefish) is the 29th release of Ubuntu, supported until July 2019.  Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CosmicCuttlefish/ReleaseNotes - See also: bionic
<moniker-> it's latest no?
<tomreyn> the latest lubuntu release is 19.04 according to https://lubuntu.me/
<moniker-> no i mean latest 32bit
<moniker-> 19.04 doesnt support 32bit anymore
<moniker-> ok lets say i install 18.04 for long term support, but still would that be a problem for boot loop? i dont think so
<tomreyn> right, but then 18.10 is supported until july, which is 2 months.
<moniker-> can i reinstall 18.04 over the 18.10?
<moniker-> just delete partition
<tomreyn> as much time as you're sepnding on installing on prehistoric hardware right  now i assume you'd like it to be supported for as long as possible before i386 dies for good.
<tomreyn> you can always just install any other ubuntu version, yes.
<tomreyn> (fully replacing what's already there)
<moniker-> yes i wasnt thinking about support yesterday so i made a mistake i should have installed 18.04
<moniker-> so in installl i just delete old lubuntu partition?
<tomreyn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL
<tomreyn> maybe this can help choosing the right ubuntu release.
<moniker-> lets not get sidetracked plz
<moniker-> the issue right now isn't what long term support to install but whether that would solve bootloop or not
<moniker-> do you think it might?
<tomreyn> you can just delete the lubuntu partitions, yes
<moniker-> alright im downloading 18.04 and will burn dvd and install and see how it goes
<moniker-> but you still havent answered my question.. if livecd booted fine to desktop it should mean distro should work when installed on hdd as well right?
<moniker-> you keep dodging that one
<tomreyn> i have no experience working with pre intel core 2 hardware on current ubuntu releases
<moniker-> i had few months ago and it worked wonderfully thats why im installing it on this one now too
<moniker-> it worked faster than windows xp + it had latest firefox
<tomreyn> livecd boots a bit differently than a real installation, so if a live cd boots fine in a certain mode it can hint on a physical installation booting the same way, but it's not exactly the same thing.
<moniker-> alright, this laptop has intel 915gm chipset... are there known problems with that perhaps?
<moniker-> you probably dont know from the top of your head
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Well there's always other Linux distros like linux mint and even tiny linux too. It's just we have to move forward with hardware too
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Even after July*
<moniker-> since i have old hardware i searched for most lightweight distro
<moniker-> just to try it out and see
<moniker-> and ended up with lubuntu and worked really well i was so impressed
<moniker-> so would like to do same on this laptop
<moniker-> oh there are some other very lightweight distros but they seemed to have no hardware acceleration in terms of video playback
<moniker-> and youtube playback is important
<moniker-> so something like puppylinux or something similar is worse
<moniker-> on old laptop i couldnt install windows 7 it was that old.. on this one i managed, so now i wanna compare performance between the two win7 and lubuntu
<moniker-> so i burned dvd and now am trying to install it
<moniker-> it should just overwrite old grub boot menu right?
<moniker-> and hopefully still keep booting to win7
<moniker-> hmm it's long reading... maybe again errors during reading
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Puppy Linux is so hit or miss imo
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I've tried it and been there
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Had a better experience with damn tiny Linux and Linux mint
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Even better you could get used to terminal apps and not even use x and only use it for videos
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> That opens up the world of using server based isos too
<moniker-> mind you the goal is installing relatively modern OS for browsing internet and watching youtube
<moniker-> if watching youtube is even bareable considering it's gonna be slow
<moniker-> this is taking too long... when i wiped dvd it booted faster... im gonna reset and wipe dvd again and reboot
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> True. Honestly a ThinkPad x200 or x220 might be a better way to go. The room for upgrading it is pretty good and pretty reasonable from ebay
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Just saying that's a usual Linux favorite
<moniker-> dont have options to buy anything, just using what i've got
<moniker-> but ill have it in mind that thinkpads are the way to go
<moniker-> uff had troubles booting dvd... non stop reading errors i guess... finally after thorough wiping it booted fast
<moniker-> i guess ill be installing lubuntu 18.04 now
<moniker-> it's an old rewritable dvd..
<tomreyn> again, why dont you use a usb storage?
<moniker-> i tried and it wouldn't boot from the one i had in this laptop... didn't try other one
<moniker-> but it was setup with multiboot software
<moniker-> never had issue booting till now
<tomreyn> you seem to like to complicate things rather than keeping them simple.
<moniker-> why would you say that
<moniker-> if something is setup, and has worked flawlessly wouldn't that be the simplest option?
<moniker-> your reasoning is not very b right
<moniker-> just cause now it doesn't work doesn't invalidate all the previous times
<moniker-> people generally work with something they are familiar with first
<moniker-> because stepping into the unknown potentially causes more troubles
<tomreyn> i agree that if you have experience with things working well in a certain setup then it's indeed sane to keep using the sane setup, even if it bears more complexity. but when things start failing, i'd always try to comply with the "KISS principle" and try the least complex route.
<moniker-> so the evaluation of what someone likes to complicate is off here
<moniker-> and unnecessary to begin with
<moniker-> the fact im trying to make this old laptop usable could be interpreted as "likeing to complicate things" by someone
<moniker-> so what?
<tomreyn> ignore me, keep going, i'll do the same.
<moniker-> you are not familliar with situation im in to then properly evaluate what is complicating and what isnt
<moniker-> someone would just throw away old laptop and never mess with it
<moniker-> and go buy new one
<moniker-> all that being said you were right that i continued to try to boot obviously problematic dvdrw and should have focused more time to find another usbkey and try to make it bootable without multiboot software which would probably work
<moniker-> so i did that now, i managed to find another usbkey and just flashed iso on it
<moniker-> at the time i didn't have access to another usbkey and only had my own with already setup multiboot so i wasnt gonna delete that
<moniker-> could it be it didn't copy all files properly yesterday from this problematic dvd and maybe that was causing bootloop
<moniker-> hmm
<moniker-> we'll see now after i install 18.04
<moniker-> nice it's immediately giving option to "erase ubuntu 18.10 and reinstall"
<moniker-> so hopefully this will only touch ubuntu partition and not windows 7
<moniker-> linux environment isn't very visual...
<moniker-> hmm UI seems different in this version
<moniker-> since im not linux user... what happens with distro that stops getting support?
<moniker-> for example 18.10 that i installed previously.. it would end soon and then what
<moniker-> would you still be able to install latest firefox?
<moniker-> or would that stop as well
<moniker-> like i imagine support to be mostly concerned with security fixes
<moniker-> but what about software?
<moniker-> this time after installing... it seems to be booting.. and yes im in desktop
<moniker-> i can only speculate that it didn't copy properly that dvd at install yesterday... because it seems to me less likely there should be some major reason why 18.04 boots while 18.10 doesnt
<guiverc> moniker-, late in a non-LTS release's cycle; you get the option to release-upgrade to the next release (18.10 goes to 19.04).  sometime after EOL; the software repos are moved from archieves.ubuntu.com to old-releases.ubuntu.com meaning apt/dpkg tools stop working unless you switch. x86 18.10 can upgrade to 19.04, but will x86 support keep going?  we don't know, so 18.04 LTS is likely best for x86 only
<moniker-> wait even tho there is no 19.04 32bit release, once you do have 18.10 32bit you would be able to upgrade?
<guiverc> fyi:  i tested 18.10 & 19.04 pre-release qa-tests on pentium m; so I'd assume it was a bad write & recomment check-install-media option to validate your write.
<moniker-> i think so too.. probably bad media
<moniker-> but installer didnt complain at all
<moniker-> everything installed without alerting me to any errors
<moniker-> well... at least how i would imagine i would be alerted, i have very little linux experience im a windows user
<guiverc> moniker-, if it's a bad download, or bad write - you cannot trust the installer (thus no messages may not be good!)  i always validate media before i install/rely-on-it
<moniker-> no, download was good
<moniker-> ok, and what about this upgrade to 19 32bit
<moniker-> you think that would be possible?
<guiverc> i have 19.04 (there is no Ubuntu 19) running on x86 only pentium m box; but I only tested 'live' on pentium m; note: i said we don't know when x86 support will completely end; 18.04 is supported to 2021.april; will 19.04 go to 19.10? then to 20.04?  it's good to 19.04 yes.
<moniker-> can 18.04 be upgraded t 19 as well?
<guiverc> sorry 19.04 running on pentium 4 box (not pentium m)
<moniker-> and what happens when support ends... can you still use firefox?
<guiverc> there is no lubuntu 19.  18.04 will upgrade to 18.10 (but due to DEsktop change; a re-install is probably better!), 18.10 to 19.04
<guiverc> moniker-, note: "The most major and notable problem is that upgrading Lubuntu from 18.04 to 18.10 causes a fair amount of issues. Therefore, we are not officially supporting this upgrade path at this time, however we have prepared a page in the Lubuntu Manual which can help address the problems that arise after the upgrade."  (from official release notes for 18.10)
<moniker-> alright reinstall is no problem since i have nothing on it
<guiverc> moniker-, i justed noted in manual too; "Unfortunately with main Ubuntu dropping 32-bit upgrades, 32-bit upgrades after Lubuntu 18.04 are not supported."  https://manual.lubuntu.me/D/upgrading.html?highlight=upgrade
<moniker-> so how did you manage to upgrade 18.10 to 19.04
<moniker-> ohhh you mean upgrades from 18.04 are not supported, but from 18.10 still are
<guiverc> moniker-, just fyi:  you can re-install from ISO without loosing much; use 'something-else' (or advanced), use same partitions & ensure 'no format' is selected; it'll take note of added apps, wipe system dirs (not user!), install, re-add added aps (if from ubuntu repos), thus user data isn't touched - note: still backup & ensure you don't have format ticked/enabled
<moniker-> i see
<guiverc> moniker-, my 19.04 x86 install was via daily iso; the server upgrades commands are still there (just unsupported!)
<moniker-> and what commands are those... how would i upgrade?
<guiverc> i was talking about `do-release-upgrade`.  i still use 18.04 on a t43 (thinkpad); the x86 box I was talking about before was only a test-install (which is rarely used now lubuntu dropped x86 iso's)
<moniker-> tomreyn, guiverc and others thx for your assistance!
<moniker-> umm i installed lubuntu 18.10 but i dont see how to update the system, seems this option is missing?!
<moniker-> oh i think this is done through muon package manager or something
<moniker-> actually there is "Discover" tool that seems to offer some updates
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> use Discover it's great
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> else you can use the following command from terminal.
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> sudo apt update
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> sudo apt upgrade
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> Hello  Guys!
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> How can I configure the Login screen
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> LXQT Configuration Center?
<lubot> <kc2bez> No, it isn't in the configuration center yet. Check out this manual page for info on SDDM configuration https://manual.lubuntu.me/3/3.1/3.1.9/sddm_configuration.html
<qwebirc20278> hi
<qwebirc20278> someone can help me, how to load this driver? http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man4/if_msk.4freebsd.html
<qwebirc20278> i prefer the loader.conf way, but I don't find the file
<pcybertech> hello
<lubot> <IndianOSR911> @qwebirc20278 [<qwebirc20278> i prefer the loader.conf way, but I don't find the file], Use "where loader.conf" command to find the file
<fishcooker> i have 2 pc; A and B... i want  to backup the A folder to B using rsync afaik the eth card have 100MB and 1000MB but i got the limit on 1.12MB how to make the speed up to 100MB more closely
<fishcooker> i think i got the limit
<fishcooker> *the speed limit on 1.12
<fishcooker> why not in 12.5
<danieru98> where can I find what packages install lubuntu minimal?
<fishcooker> wxl is it possible from 18.04 upgraded to 19.04?
<fishcooker> then do install lxqt?
<fishcooker> i have issue with dingo live-cd
<fishcooker> btw no efi system partition found...the installation may fail... should i have efi system partiition?
<fishcooker> my dual booting will be windows 7 and ubuntu
#lubuntu 2020-05-18
<chraso> hey guys, how do I upgrade from 18.04 to 20.04? And is it worth it?
<guiverc> chraso, Lubuntu 18.04 LTS was the last Lubuntu with LXDE, and thus release-upgrades are not supported, except through re-install.  See https://lubuntu.me/focal-released/ for the release notes, note last paragraph in "Support lifespan"
<chraso> rip my lubuntu 18.04 box
<chraso> can I retain my home partition and fresh install Lubuntu 20.04?
<guiverc> Yep..   Openbox is the same (bionic & focal), but most LXQt configs will be new ones, thus old lxde ones are ignored so they're not an issue (even if present)
<chraso> btw will it be same performance? my desktop is older(AMD A6 APU). Will it discount on performance?
<guiverc> I can't give a great answer on that; however I did test Lubuntu 18.10 & 19.04 on pentium M boxes; plus pentium 4 and it worked great; better in fact than the modern XFCE (now all GTK3) but that is my subjective opinion only
<chraso> i'll try searching on internet
<chraso> thanks for info about 20.04
<guiverc> just fyi, my box is ~11 years (2009; intel c2q) that I'm replying on.. performance is great
<chraso> thanks again, bye
<ugiuygk> Cheap GNU/Linux licenses. $98 today! Bitcoin payment only.
<lubot> <lynorian> is spammer gone?
<Munsko> You mean the gnu lincese guy?
<Munsko> He gone away some hours ago
#lubuntu 2020-05-19
<paradis> hi
<paradis> I saw no res 1920 x 1080 in lubuntu
<lubot> <N0um3n0> hi
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @paradis [<paradis> I saw no res 1920 x 1080 in lubuntu], have you tried xrandr ?
<lubot> <N0um3n0> https://www.x.org/releases/X11R7.5/doc/man/man1/xrandr.1.html
<luis_> hello world
<lubot> <tbs61> @luis_ [<luis_> hello world], hello
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Namaste!
<Munsko> Bot have multiple personality o.O
<lubot> <tbs61> we are not bot, bot carry our message between platforms
<Munsko> I know, just joking :P
#lubuntu 2020-05-20
<guiverc> If anyone knows anything about receiving files via bluedevil (20.04); https://askubuntu.com/questions/1240131/how-can-i-receive-files-using-bluedevil
<lubot> <devikri> (Photo, 125x33) https://i.imgur.com/hlGVOcy.jpg execuse me, Can we change the logo below? if you can, may I know how
<lubot> <lynorian> for the menu button?
<lubot> <devikri> @lynorian [for the menu button?], yes
<lubot> <devikri> @devikri [<reply to image>], im sorry im using google translate
<lubot> <lynorian> right click on the icon and select Configuree Application menu
<lubot> <lynorian> then change the Icon
<lubot> <devikri> @lynorian [right click on the icon and select Configuree Application menu], wow thx, I guess this requires more effort, but it's as easy as this
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> Any idea how can I get drawing bar in Libre Office Writer? So I will be able to start drawing circle/arrow/rectangle with a single click. … I am pretty sure that it was possible to enable additional toolbars by right-click on empty space next to already existing toolbars.
<guiverc2> @Mateusz Konieczny, View->Toolbar->(click the option that has it, drawing maybe)
<lubot> J Movi was added by: jarusgpv
<lubot> <J Movi> after updating to 20.04 did I get this? any solution?
<lubot> <J Movi> (Photo, 1280x813) https://i.imgur.com/sAimz3V.jpg
<aj80> hi, I'm a first time linux user and I'm trying lubuntu 20.04 on an older ex windows 7 machine. I'm successfully able to boot from a USB onto which I had placed the ISO file and I'm trying to install it on said machine. I'm stuck where the partitions need to be, er, done (?)
<aj80> I'm not quite sure what this is about with those partitions. It appears I need some kind of beginners intro or something where installation and working principles are explained. Would anyone here have a good starting point for that?
<aj80> Many thanks
<aj80> The error message where the install fails includes sfdisk/dev/sdb wasn't able to create the partition tables
<akem> aj80, I think your hard drive should be /dev/sda ? where you want to install, the easiest is just to create en ext4 partition with mount point / and then click next.
<aj80> hi akem, thanks!
<akem> aj80, Did you solve your issue?
<aj80> I'm not 100% sure what that means, however, I'll give it a try
<akem> Ha ok.
<aj80> sorry, my first ever linux installation
<aj80> no, sorry, it fails
<aj80> any other idea? Is it possible that the partitions are somewhow the problem, rather than trying to install lubuntu?
<aj80> manual partitioning a better idea?
<akem> aj80, You want to install it along side Windows or you can wipe out the disk?
<aj80> wipe out
<akem> aj80, You choose "Erase disk and install"?
<akem> I think it's the option, you shouldn't have to configure anything IIRC.
<aj80> correct. then you can choose in between dev/sda and dev/sdb and system partition (/) and no bootloader
<akem> Yes, you choose /dev/sda ?
<aj80> i think i tried them all
<aj80> no success
<akem> aj80, Can you open a terminal?
<aj80> hm, interesting, different erro message this time:
<aj80> boost.python error
<aj80> commmand 'mount' returned non-zero exits status 32
<akem> Weird. Maybe there is a problem with your hard drive.
<aj80> traceback points to usr/lib/x86_64 and so on
<aj80> I was running an old windows 7 installation up until today on it (which was Ok)
<akem> Okay.
<akem> aj80, Open QTerminal it's in system tools.
<aj80> qterminal is open
<akem> aj80, type: fdisk -l /dev/sda | nc termbin.com 9999
<akem> with sudo
<akem> sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda | nc termbin.com 9999
<aj80> cannot open
<aj80> permission denied
<akem> Ha, you're not connected to the internet on that machine?
<aj80> yes, I am
<aj80> I am chatting from it with you
<akem> Yeah that's the "sudo" you need in front of the command.
<akem> Ok.
<akem> You tried with sudo? It should return an URL, so i can see the output of the command.
<aj80> no result at all, sorry
<aj80> it just moves to the next line
<akem> aj80, just type: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<akem> It should display the partition table, you can paste it to pastebin.com or here i guess, it's just few lines.
<akem> It's just to confirm sda is the hard drive and see the partition, eventually we can erase it, and you can try to install again with empty partition table. That may help.
<aj80> udo fdisk -l /dev/sdaDisk /dev/sda: 465,78 GiB, 500107862016 bytes, 976773168 sectorsDisk model: TOSHIBA MK5055GSUnits: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytesSector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytesI/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytesDisklabel type: dosDisk identifier: 0xc8198e59Device     Boot Start       End   Sectors   Size Id
<aj80> Type/dev/sda1        2048 976768064 976766017 465,8G 83 Linux
<akem> aj80, Ok.
<akem> aj80, type: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1
<akem> And then try the installation again and choose /dev/sda
<aj80> udo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=512 count=11+0 records in1+0 records out512 bytes copied, 0,000232992 s, 2,2 MB/s
<aj80> expected result?
<akem> Yes.
<aj80> ok, I'll try again. Many thanks already now, akem!
<aj80> back to that boost.python error again, with "unpackfs"
<aj80> I guess I'll try a fresh ISO image?
<akem> What version are you trying to install?
<aj80> 20.04 64 bit
<aj80> it seems to boot ok from the usb, I played with it a bit, all functionality appears to be there, so I was assuming the image is Ok
<akem> Yeah it should be all fine afaik :X I wonder what's going on. Try with 19.04 maybe, it worked flawlessly for me. You can still upgrade to 20.04 once installed.
<akem> So you see if you got the same bug with a different version.
<aj80> thanks for your time and efforts!
<aj80> Final question:
<akem> Yeah, NP, i hope you'll be able to install it this time.
<aj80> is there a good starting point you can recommend for those commands?
<aj80> I'm totally new to linux and ubuntu and lubuntu
<aj80> I'd like to learn about those
<akem> aj80, I don't have any resource in mind, but you can try a search for: linux essential commands begininer, for ex, something like that.
<aj80> thanks a lot again!
<akem> Let us know if you can install 19.04.
<akem> If yes, then it's just a matter of upgrading to 20.04. I did it, it ran just fine on my machine.
<throwawayuser> I noticed that my lubuntu 20.04 image fails its integrity self-test when I boot it in Virtualbox
<throwawayuser> Here's the link I downloaded mine from:
<throwawayuser> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/20.04/release/lubuntu-20.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<throwawayuser> Is this happening for the rest of you?
<throwawayuser> I verified my checksums too
<Munsko> I downloaded the same iso for my pc
<Munsko> And its running
<Munsko> Maybe theres some problem with the Virtualbox and image
<throwawayuser> I'll try flashing it to a thumb drive and booting it on a another PC
<throwawayuser> See if it still shows up
<throwawayuser> To be clear, it still boots even with the failure
<Munsko> Try the livecd
<Munsko> and run that test there
<throwawayuser> Just finished booting it on another computer
<throwawayuser> Same error shows up
<Munsko> oh
<throwawayuser> The thumb drive was flashed with balena etcher 1.5.79
<Munsko> But i dont understand in what consist the test
<Munsko> I know that is for ensure yourself of no crrupt iso
<throwawayuser> I don't have to do anything special to trigger it
<Munsko> oh
<throwawayuser> I just boot, and it runs the test
<Munsko> it appears?
<throwawayuser> I'll try to capture some video
<Munsko> Try use another program
<Munsko> Maybe the problem is there
<Munsko> When i make my usb bootable i used rufus(windows)
<Munsko> Theres one called multisystem for linux
<Munsko> But i dont know how use it properly, you could try that one
<throwawayuser> I'll try rufus
<Munsko> Rufus is easy
<Munsko> Just leave recomended settings
<Munsko> And let the program do the work
<throwawayuser> No errors when booting with the disk flashed with Rufus
<lubot> shukryshuk was added by: shukryshuk
<lubot> <shukryshuk> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header … E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_focal_universe_binary-amd64_Packages … E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<lubot> <shukryshuk> help please
<Munsko> Hey shukyrshuk
<Munsko> https://askubuntu.com/questions/30072/how-do-i-fix-a-problem-with-mergelist-or-status-file-could-not-be-parsed-err
<Munsko> Check if that can help you
#lubuntu 2020-05-21
<chintan> hey guys, what theme type do i need for LXQt?
<chintan> i need dark mode for my lubuntu box
<chraso> hello every1
<chraso> need help to get dark mode on lubuntu 20.04
<chraso> what themes should I use?
<lubot> <tbs61> hello
<lubot> <tbs61> did you check themes at settings?
<lubot> <tbs61> @chraso [<chraso> what themes should I use?], ?
<chraso> as it uses LXQt now which is new for me
<lubot> <tbs61> so you cant find settings?
<chraso> i found settings Preference> LXQt settings> Apperence
<lubot> <tbs61> 👍
<chraso> but can't find to add a new theme button :(
<lubot> <tbs61> now there s themes
<lubot> <tbs61> ahh
<lubot> <tbs61> so that s what you are asking
<chraso> yes
<chraso> i want dark themes for my display
<lubot> <tbs61> there s no a button for that, but there is a way that not so hard to do
<chraso> i tried adding lxqt themes via ocs-url, it fails. it says invalid url
<lubot> <tbs61> i like lubuntu really, so i recorded a video about it, but it is turkish, still you may understand what to do with watching only i guess
<lubot> <tbs61> would you like to watch?
<chraso> sure
<chraso> but is it on lbry?
<lubot> <tbs61> lbry?
<lubot> <tbs61> idk what it is
<chraso> nvm just post link
<lubot> <tbs61> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQhpxHpX72k
<chraso> i give up
<chraso> can'
<lubot> <tbs61> :/
<chraso> can't even find or use/apply dark theme
<lubot> <tbs61> give me some mins
<lubot> <tbs61> https://www.pling.com/p/1253278/ … https://www.pling.com/p/1251256/ … https://www.pling.com/p/1251004/ … https://www.pling.com/p/1266918/
<lubot> <tbs61> how are these?
<chraso> checking
<chraso> @lubot, can't install via ocs-url
<lubot> <tbs61> did you watch the video, i showed there you need to carry the file from the page to a folder at lubuntu system
<lubot> <tbs61> idk what is ocs-url
<lubot> <tbs61> Installation: … - extract archive … - copy folders to /usr/share/lxqt/themes/ or ~/.local/share/lxqt/themes directory.
<lubot> <tbs61> https://www.pling.com/p/1249895/ … https://www.pling.com/p/1249430/ … https://www.pling.com/p/1248695/ … https://www.pling.com/p/1248166/ … https://www.pling.com/p/1242734/ … there are also those with dark colors
<chraso> yes i have tried a few themes
<chraso> but still the pcmanfm and other windows still have light theme.
<chraso> i'm going to try restart my lubuntu box
<lubot> <tbs61> at linux, to apply themes fully you may need at least log out-in most of times.
<lubot> <tbs61> but idk if pcmanfm will be black
<lubot> <tbs61> (Photo, 1024x768) https://i.imgur.com/ojMPE6x.jpg here it shows file  manager s blacked
<lubot> <tbs61> with this theme https://www.pling.com/p/1266918/
<lubot> <tbs61> @tbs61 [<reply to image>], now i wonder which radio app that guy used at this picture:)
<chraso> hello
<chraso> just to admit somthing work for me
<chraso> and that's kvantum
<chraso> changed widget Qt style from Breeze to kvantum
#lubuntu 2020-05-22
<Bob_> hi
<Munsko> hello
<Bob_> how are you?
<Munsko> fine, and you?
<Bob_> not too bad
<chraso> hello there, i'm having a dropdown menu at login screen showing Lubuntu, LXQt Desktop & Openbox as choices. Should i continue with Lubuntu or choose LXQt?
<chraso> currently my login session is Lubuntu and i'm unable to add program shortcuts to Quick Launch panel and neither can add bookmarks to the pcmanfm
<chraso> info: i have installed lubuntu 20.04 to "/" partition with formatting and have retained "/home" partition and by having same username as before.
<chieta> i've upgraded from 19.10 to 20.04... creating and using new account but still there are duplicate program/icon running on the system tray
<chieta> http://imgur.com/23YiEfA
<chieta> update notifier and network icon
<chieta> is it normal?
<lynorian> I see one of each
<chieta> two update notifier
<chieta> with refresh like button
<chieta> and x on network disconnection
<chieta> how to know history upgrading of this desktop... afaik this from 18.04 --> 19.10 --> 20.04
<chieta> or even from 16.04 lynorian
<chieta> forgot it
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> @chieta [<chieta> i've upgraded from 19.10 to 20.04... creating and using new account but …], how about reinstalling from the fresh @202.004
<glat-agent2> Your GNU/Linux copy is not genuine. Purchase a license for $99 now.
<wxl> ^^^ hah wow is that a new thing?
<lubot> <kc2bez> wxl the spam?
<wxl> well that specific spam
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yeah, I think it was here a day or two ago as well.
<lubot> <kc2bez> I nuked it on the Telegram side.
<Steve45> hello I need some help with installing Lubuntu
<akem> Ask your question then.
<akem> (Hi)
<Steve45> I've using unetbootin to create a bootable installation disk and each gives me an error "Sorry Ubuntu 18.04 has experienced an internal error."   Is there a problem with unetbootin?
<akem> You got this message in the installation process?
<Steve45> Correct
<akem> I don't use unetbootin i couldn't tell. :/ Maybe try something else if you can like rufus(Windows) or usb-creator-gtk. But it's strange, maybe you should check your ISO md5sum, to see if it was correctly downloaded.
<akem> There is another one usb-creator for kde, but i'm on regular Ubuntu right now, can't remember the name.
<Steve45> I've tried different iso's i.e. 32bit 16.04, 32bit 18.04, 64bit 18.04, 64bit 20.04 with same result.  I checked the md5sum but couldn't find the expected sum for the ISO.  I don't have Windows
<akem> If the checksum is not the same as what's on the website then there is probably something wrong.
<akem> 64b 20.04 should be fine i guess.
<akem> Steve45, Did you try to just use the Live USB? Does it work?
<Steve45> That's just it, I couldn't find the official checksum for the iso on the web. but I would think that at least one of the iso would be o.k.  Thus my question about unetbootin
<akem> I mean like surfing the web with it, writing a note, or doing terminal stuff.
<Steve45> O.K. where do I get the Live USB?
<akem> https://lubuntu.me/downloads/
<Steve45> Thank you
<akem> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/focal/release/MD5SUMS
<akem> This is the MD5 for the 20.04 Desktop, should be the first one on the download page.
<akem> Np.
#lubuntu 2020-05-23
<Steve45> I just compared the md5checksum for the iso and it matches so that's not the problem
<akem> Ok, good, try some usb-creator now to create the boot stick.
<Steve45> Thank you I'll do that
<Charley> Hi, I am having trouble installing Lubuntu on a pretty old toshiba Satellite laptop
<Charley> After installation I get an error on start up that there is no bootable device
<Charley> My Bios does not seem to have the "secure boot" or "select an UEFI" options
<Charley> Is there anyone here ho might be able to help?
<korn788> hello is anyone online that can help me with installing steam
<WarSpEcK> hi :)
<Sally> I using Lubuntu 19.04 Can i upgrade the  os to 20.04
<Sally> Lts
<Sally> or do i have to re install the os
<guiverc> Sally, the default tools will upgrade you to 19.10 (the fully tested & supported path from 19.04)
<Sally> ah cool ty! just noticed that my current os is no longer supported  and did not wish to wipe the drive
<Sally> what is the tool name to update?
<apt-ghetto> If you reinstall, you are faster (having a backup)
<apt-ghetto> To upgrade: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade && sudo do-release-upgrade
<apt-ghetto> And then you have to upgrade from 19.10 to 20.04
<guiverc> you should ensure your system is fully-upgraded (it'll be more difficult because 19.04 is EOL; see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades  which shows how to change to point to old-releases.ubuntu.com) - reinstall is far faster (use manual-partitioning & no-format to not wipe your user files, backup first regarldess)
<Sally> omg ty so much! still very new to linux
<guiverc> also re-install allows you to skip the 19.10; so whilst faster than 19.04->19.10; it'll jump you straight to 20.04 instead of two far longer upgrades
<lubot> Frank Fiamingo was added by: Frank Fiamingo
<lubot> <Frank Fiamingo> I just installed Lubuntu 18.04.4 LTS on an very old i386 Dell laptop. It run very well. Is there a user manual specific for that version. When I search all I get is the newest manual for 20.04. Of course many things do not apply.
<el-x-cutie> is anyone capable of reading this?
<tomreyn> no
<tomreyn> el-x-cutie: well, maybe someone else. i didn't really read it, though, just glanced at it quickly.
<el-x-cutie> thx - seems to work ^^
#lubuntu 2020-05-24
 * guiverc please ignore this, done for support purposes (askubu) @guiverc
<giaco> Just upgraded to lubuntu 20.04 from 18.04 and I find power button configured to shutdown pc without confirmation by default. Great choice! How can I remote this nonsense and use the obviously proper lxqt-leave?
<giaco> *remove
<giaco> who should I blame for this historical change? Ubuntu? Lubuntu? Systemd? Linux kernel?
<tomreyn> looks like you chose to follow an (as of yet) unsupported release upgrade path, maybe that's where you introduced the problem. upgrading 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS will be supported starting at or (more likely) after the 20.04.1 release.
<tomreyn> giaco: ^
<lubot> <kc2bez> The release notes call out for backing up your data and a fresh install. https://lubuntu.me/focal-released/
<tomreyn> ah thanks for clarifying.
<lubot> <kc2bez> np Thank you for all your help here tomreyn
<tomreyn> kc2bez: and you :)
<giaco> tomreyn: fresh install to upgrade? it worked for me
<giaco> goodbye lubuntu, I'll switch back maybe when it will be offically compatible with ubuntu upgrades
